
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to
machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company. No recruiting firms or job boards, please.
======
KenoFischer
Julia Computing Inc [[http://juliacomputing.com](http://juliacomputing.com)] |
Cambridge, MA

Julia Computing Inc. is looking for an LLVM engineer to work on LLVM, LLDB and
Clang to improve integration with the Julia programming language. Knowledge of
Julia is not required, but deep knowledge of LLVM is. This position will
involve significant contributions back to the open source to both the LLVM and
Julia projects.

Immediate high-priority projects

    
    
        - LLVM’s JIT debugging and debug info
        - LLVM’s JIT threading support
        - Julia’s Clang-based C++ FFI – Cxx.jl
        - Julia’s (experimental) LLDB-based debugger
    

On-going responsibilities and longer-term projects

    
    
        - Working with Julia code gen experts to improve Julia’s generation of LLVM IR
        - Fixing LLVM bugs encountered by Julia (we use LLVM hard, so this happens a fair bit)
        - Tuning LLVM optimizations for Julia’s usage patterns (which differ somewhat from C/C++)
        - Porting Julia to new architectures by adding/enhancing LLVM backends.
        architecture of interest include ARM, Xeon Phi (Knight’s Landing), GPUs
        - Improving any relevant LLVM tooling
    

Both full-time employment and short-term consulting opportunities are
available. This advertisement is for our Boston (Cambridge), MA, USA office
and being local is ideal, but REMOTE engineers will also be considered.
Applicants should possess demonstrable experience working in the LLVM
ecosystem.

If this position interests you, or you have any questions, please contact us
at jobs@juliacomputing.com.

About Julia Computing

Julia Computing was founded by the creators of Julia in response to industry
demand for professional support, consulting and training. As part of our
mission to make Julia the best technical computing platform in the world,
we’re pushing the boundaries of what can be done with tools like LLVM. Julia
Computing has offices in Boston, New York and Bangalore.

~~~
kenferry
Congratulations on this! Great to see a company founded around Julia.

~~~
KenoFischer
Thanks, it's a thrill to be able to do this!

------
pns
OkHi | Full Stack Engineer | Nairobi, Kenya - Solve a problem affecting 4B
people across the world

[http://okhi.com](http://okhi.com)

There are more people in the world without a physical address than with. 4
billion people in fact. It’s our mission to empower them with an address that
works. We're doing this by building the next generation of a physical address
system to increase commerce through better logistics, save lives through
improved emergency services and grow access to finance through a better
identity system.

We're looking a full-stack developer to join our small team of 7 in Nairobi.
Experience in JS across front/backend is required, ideally with experience in
Android, GIS, and in building other APIs. You will be responsible for
launching OkHi to 100s of businesses and millions of consumers across emerging
markets. Full job description at [http://www.okhi.com/s/OkHi-Experienced-
Software-Developer-Jo...](http://www.okhi.com/s/OkHi-Experienced-Software-
Developer-Job-06-15.pdf).

Full-time, onsite, and can arrange visa as needed.

If you are motivated about using your kickass development skills to solve a
global problem and have a huge impact on the world, then we want to hear from
you. Email us at joinus@okhi.com

~~~
hyh1048576
Looks like an awesome and ambitious project. I thought about doing the same
(or something about digitalizing all the existing addresses) but never worked
on it.

~~~
pns
Thanks! Where were you thinking about doing the project and digitalizing for
what purpose?

It's been quite an interesting ride - I used to live in SF and now am seeing
see firsthand such an interesting contrast. There are so many emerging market-
specific tech challenges, both as things a startup can address (like us) and
as part of the design process in building tech that works for a radically
different consumer.

------
icey
GitHub is hiring across all teams, both in SF and remote:
[https://github.com/about/jobs](https://github.com/about/jobs).

We especially need sales engineers, which is a great role for any developer or
ops person looking to make a transition to sales. Especially important skills:

    
    
      * Excellent written and verbal communication skills
      * Customer facing experience as this is a pre-sales role
      * Familiarity with Git and GitHub
      * Ability to talk with both technical and non-technical employees 
        both internal to GitHub and at customer sites
    

You can see the sales engineering job post here:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/2f1183c2-482d-11e4-9945-68...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/2f1183c2-482d-11e4-9945-68b929fd64d1)

One last thing that I'd like to point out for all of our roles (it's at the
bottom of the job post too, but I think it's important): GitHub is made up of
people with many different backgrounds and lifestyles, and we like it that
way. We invite applications from people of all stripes. We don't discriminate
against employees or applicants based on gender identity or expression, sexual
orientation, race, religion, age, national origin, citizenship, pregnancy
status, veteran status, or any other differences that people imagine to
discriminate against one another.

Please apply if you think this might be a good fit for you. You can't waste
our time!

~~~
wyclif
I'm a dev that uses git, and I have outstanding written and verbal skills, but
I've never led a team, and certainly not for 3-7 years. I've never had a group
of people working under me in dev roles. Is that a deal-breaker?

~~~
icey
No, definitely not! Please apply.

------
cowpig
Avaaz Foundation | fully remote | no visa required

We're a global activism organization, dedicated to affecting positive change
in the world. We tackle such issues as climate change, poverty, and
corruption. For more information, check here:
[http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework](http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework)

We are in the process of extracting microservices from a large legacy php
codebase. We primarily use python for new systems. We operate at "big data"
scale, with 40+ million members, and hundreds of millions of events per month.

We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance.

We are looking for:

\- Backend developers:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj)

\- A data scientist:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1tp](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1tp)

\- A CTO:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffi](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffi)

~~~
mrottenkolber
Hey, I would like to offer myself as a remote contractor, but I don't feel
like giving my personal details to recruiterbox.com. Please send an email to
service@mr.gy if you are in need of software engineering expertise.

------
yread
Netherlands Cancer Institute, Amsterdam, The Netherlands (full-time (90%), on-
site)

We are a leading cancer center with 100 years of history, a research instute
with a small clinic for directly applying new research methods. There are two
positions for hackers at the department of biochemistry
([http://www.nki.nl/divisions/biochemistry/perrakis-a-
group/](http://www.nki.nl/divisions/biochemistry/perrakis-a-group/))

Scientific programmer - improve and extend crystallography software that
computes structure from X-ray images. Expert knowledge of C++ is not
necessary, major extension can be done in your language of choice but the
current code base is in C++. If you understand the science or algorithms
behind it is a huge plus.

Java web developer - develop full stack web application to serve as a front
end for a successful protein structure refinement package. Maintain a java
applet that helps in protein crystallization trials.

Open and inquisitive mind is a must. You will work in a young team, cooperate
with smart people (there are 600 post docs and PhDs out of 1200 employees) and
enjoy work-life balance. Plus, foreigners can get a 30% tax discount. Come and
help us fight cancer!

Drop me an email if interested: j.hudecek@nki.nl

------
jeffyang
Playboy - Beverly Hills, CA - Onsite - Senior Front End Engineer

Hi! I’m looking for a smart and talented Front End Engineer who really knows
their HTML and CSS! We launched
[http://www.playboy.com](http://www.playboy.com) not too long ago and are
iterating heavily to build it out and make it a really great product.

Last year we created the Playboy Engineering team to build Playboy digital
from scratch as a safe for work, men’s lifestyle brand. We launched
[http://www.playboy.com](http://www.playboy.com) in August and the Playboy NOW
app shortly afterwards. We’ve enjoyed amazing success since launch and are
looking for the next member to help us build our new digital future from the
ground-up.

To apply please email your resume to me (Jeff) at jyang@playboy.com.

Job Posting:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/75865](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/75865)

------
saurabh20n
20n | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE | [http://20n.com](http://20n.com) |
Machine learning, data mining, NLP, and computational biology

Biology is severely under-utilized. 20n (YC W15) fixes that using software
predictions to create cells that produce valuable chemicals. We created a
bacteria that eats sugar and produces acetaminophen -- the active ingredient
of Tylenol. ps: This is the only living cell on the planet that produces
acetaminophen.

20n is a YCombinator, DARPA, and Khosla Ventures backed, with existing Fortune
500 customers and incoming revenue. Our core technology is a data mining and
machine learning platform for biological data. We routinely distribute using
Spark, write approximation algorithms for NP-complete problems, and push the
software predictions to robots that build the microbes. We are looking for
algorithms experts who want to see their predictions create new life!

Full job descriptions:

* Data mining and NLP: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input)

* Machine learning: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict)

* Computational Biology: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence)

~~~
edwastone
Would you be interested in sponsoring H1B visas for qualified candidates?

~~~
saurabh20n
If the candidate is right, yes. Email us at: jobs@20n.com

------
adrianh
Soundslice - Web designer - Chicago, IL. ONSITE.

Soundslice ([https://www.soundslice.com/](https://www.soundslice.com/)) is
"living sheet music." We make web-based, responsive music-notation technology
that you can listen to and interact with. The goal is to be the best way to
learn any piece of music.

See [https://www.soundslice.com/demo](https://www.soundslice.com/demo) for an
example. It's one of the coolest HTML5 web apps in the world that's an actual
business and not a project. When I originally posted it to HN, it stayed at
the top of the homepage for the better part of a day and was universally
praised:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4790636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4790636)

Soundslice is a small (two-person) business -- you'd be the third. It's
proudly bootstrapped and makes money.

We're looking for a web designer. Somebody who's good at the whole design
process -- understanding problems, creating mockups, implementing in HTML/CSS.

WHY WORK HERE:

* You'd work on an amazing product that helps people learn music.

* Design is front-and-center of our product. Much of its value is pure design/UX.

* Excellent work/life balance.

* You'd work with me (one of the people who created Django, plus some other stuff; see holovaty.com). I'm an experienced developer and can teach you a lot, if you're open to it.

Email me (Adrian Holovaty) at adrian@soundslice.com.

------
uzi
Planet Labs -- [http://planet.com/](http://planet.com/) \-- San Francisco, CA

(Remote work depends on the role -- some are onsite only, others may be
available to remote workers.)

Planet Labs has a large number of positions open. We're a collection of
electrical, mechanical, aerospace, software, science, etc. folks looking to
image the whole planet on a daily basis with a large number of small
satellites. It's a terrific bunch of folks doing what we call "agile
aerospace".

I've personally been with the company for over a year, working on "Mission
Control", an internal web app for managing the satellites and make life easier
on our "Spaceship Captains" \-- the operators who manage them. This is
definitely one of the most interesting and fun roles I've had in my career
(and I've had a few).

Python (Flask, Django) and Javascript (React, Backbone) are used heavily in
the web projects. We of course have systems programming to do for the onboard
software. Plenty of other interesting work from the satellite design and
various subsystems, manufacturing, georectification of images, image
corrections, dev ops, site reliability engineers, and heaps of possibilities
with a supremely interesting dataset that we're growing.

Full list of jobs at
[https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings](https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings)

~~~
erobbins
Is it best to apply through the site? The ground station devops role seems
like it was created for me :)

~~~
compuguy
Sounds like a great fit for me, if it has a remote option (East Coast)...

~~~
uzi
It depends on the role... we've got a number of remote employees.

------
lac24
MemSQL (YC11) - San Francisco, CA - Onsite

MemSQL is working to build the next great database company. We are hiring for
multiple open positions and looking for top performers to join our high
caliber team.

Some of our open positions:

 _Software Engineer (Engine) - We need talented engineers that have experience
developing and debugging in systems level C /C++.

_Product Manager - Looking for someone that has comprehensive experience with
databases, data warehouses, Hadoop and Spark ecosystems. Significant
experience in product management and track record of successful product
delivery.

 _Part Time Web Developer - Needs to be proficient with HTML /CSS, Javascript,
Python, Django/Flask, and Git. This is a part-time contracted role.

_Inside Sales Manager - We need an accomplished Sales Manager to help us build
out and lead our sales development and inside sales representatives.

If you are passionate about databases, innovative enterprise software or Big
Data in general - we want to talk to you!

Check out all of our open positions at memsql.com/careers! Apply online or
email your resume to recruiting@memsql.com.

PRESS: "Top Places to Work in the Bay Area" (2015) - Bay Area News Group “Top
10 VC Investments To Watch In 2015”- CRN "MemSQL Brings Facebook-Style Big
Data Analysis To The Masses"\- Forbes "These Big Data Companies Are Ones to
Watch"\- Fortune “Cool Vendors in In-Memory Technologies”- Gartner “Most
Important Companies in Data” - DBTA

~~~
pacofvf
The part time web developer can be remote?

~~~
lac24
Unfortunately, at this time we need someone to work onsite out of our SF HQ.

------
pulkitpulkit
Hiring _founding team_ for Chameleon to make user onboarding amazing for every
app.

± Full-Stack Engineer (enable data-driven intelligent onboarding) --- Portland
/ Seattle

± Front-end Engineer (create an awesome in-app tutorial builder) --- Portland
/ Seattle

± Full-Stack Designer (help design the company, not just the product) --- San
Francisco

Seed-funded (top angels and led by True Ventures), with great customers and
two engineer founders. Competitive salary, meaningful equity and all benefits.

We believe work is a meaningful, rewarding and enjoyable subset of life; we
want to help you grow personally and professionally, and respect and value
your individuality.

Please get in touch via
[https://angel.co/trychameleon/jobs](https://angel.co/trychameleon/jobs) or
email hello@trychameleon.com

(P.S. THESE JOBS MAY OR MAY NOT EXIST - YOU CAN CHANGE THAT BY CLICKING THE
LINK ABOVE. If you don't get this reference, you need to either study some
physics, or watch Silicon Valley.)

~~~
ErikRogneby
Can you elaborate on the / Seattle part?

~~~
pulkitpulkit
We want to have a distributed team that works from wherever people are
comfortable, but close enough to get together once / twice a week. The
engineering hub will be Portland / Seattle while the customer / sales hub will
be SF.

~~~
aqadan
I'm definitely interested in your company. I'm a lead mobile engineer with
extensive experience on iOS & Android. Is that needed at the time or no?

Here's my linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/abdurrahman-
qadan/47/6b8/833](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/abdurrahman-qadan/47/6b8/833)

------
scottaj2
Atomic Object | Developer, Designer | Ann Arbor, MI ; Grand Rapids, MI |
ONSITE | Full Time

We are a custom software design and development consultancy. We do a full
range of development from high level design prototypes, down to low level
firmware on embedded devices and everything in between. Want an idea of the
work we do and the technology we work with? Check out our blog: our blog:
[https://spin.atomicobject.com/](https://spin.atomicobject.com/)

Being an Atom: Atomic doesn't ask that you know a certain language or use a
certain process. But we are looking for a certain kind of person—someone who
embodies our culture and values.

Atoms give a shit about their work, their teammates, and their clients. We
pull together. Atoms are generalists who enjoy learning and doing new things.
Atoms are great communicators, able to work effectively one-on-one with
clients and users. Atoms are product developers, working on poly-skilled teams
to create the most valuable product possible with the client's budget.

Interested in applying? Check out our careers page:
[https://atomicobject.com/careers](https://atomicobject.com/careers)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Backend, Frontend, and/or Mobile Developers | San Francisco ONSITE

Angaza is a for-profit company that makes it possible for a billion people—the
off-grid world that still burns kerosene for light—to make the move to solar
energy, while gaining access to electricity and increasing their buying power.

Specifically, we build technology that allows solar energy solutions to be
financed for off-grid consumers, including everything from rooftop
installations down to portable LED devices. To do so, Angaza develops a mix of
custom hardware and software, built on the Python ecosystem, and we operate in
some of the most demanding and dynamic markets in the world, including Africa
and India.

More information about our open positions:

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-developer/)

\-
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/angaza/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/angaza/)

------
chaseadam17
Watsi (YCW13) / SF / Full-stack engineers (onsite)

Watsi is a global crowdfunding platform that enables anyone to directly fund
healthcare for people around the world.

“How we spend our days is, of course, how we spend our lives.”

We’re a team of engineers, designers, doctors, and marketers working at Watsi
because we believe that everyone, everywhere deserves access to healthcare. We
move fast, take risks, and come to work every day excited about building an
organization that matters more than we do.

We’re looking for a full-stack engineer to join our eight-person team in San
Francisco. The ideal candidate is a self-directed, product-focused generalist
who’s excited to work on whatever is needed to bring healthcare to the world –
everything from optimizing donation flows to designing a patient management
system for hospitals.

If this sounds interesting to you, please send us an email at jobs@watsi.org,
include your linkedin, github, etc, and tell us a little about yourself.

For more about what we do and what it’s like to work at Watsi, check out our
recent trips to Guatemala ([http://exposure.watsi.org/saying-
yes](http://exposure.watsi.org/saying-yes)), Cambodia
([http://exposure.watsi.org/rehabilitation-
nation](http://exposure.watsi.org/rehabilitation-nation)), and East Africa
([http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-
perspective](http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-perspective))

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote, up to 6h time zone difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
React.js and Flux in production, and have begun using the compile-to-JS
language Elm alongside them. I work here because I get to learn about my
practice (as well as my failing grammar skills) every day.

I work here because I care about education. I work here because existing
online tools for teaching grammar and writing are pathetic. Join us as
engineer #8, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. Other people think we're awesome, too:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-
is-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-is-growing-
at-mach-speed-10-of-the-us-school-system-using/)

------
wilterdink14
Greenhouse Software | NYC | Onsite/Full time

Greenhouse is helping companies get better at recruiting. Founded in 2012, we
have grown to more than 100 employees and have more than 500 customers, some
of which are the best known tech brands in industry. Our customers love
Greenhouse: [http://bit.ly/1IOuB6U](http://bit.ly/1IOuB6U)

In December, 2014 we raised a $13.6M Series B and we've devoted this year to
scaling our business, driving product innovation, and growing market share.

Engineering has been, and will continue to be, a huge part of Greenhouse's
early success. This team releases features weekly and empowers engineers to
have a direct impact on our business. And we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

Full Stack Software Engineers: you'll own entire features and work with
Javascript, Angular and Ruby on Rails

Security Engineer: you'll manage our security program and use tools like Burp,
Kali and Metasploit to hack new features before they go to prod

Senior Infrastructure Engineer: you'll primarily work on Greenhouse's
architecture, building out our inhouse PaaS on top of AWS and engineering
micro-services using Ruby

Solutions Engineer: 70% of your work will be contributing production code to
build APIs and Webhooks. 30% of your time will be spent working directly with
our customers and partners

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced frontend, backend, full stack, iOS, Android, devops, and data
engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends and work hard to enable folks to do their best work. Processes
are light and trust is high. At 31 engineers we're not so big where you can't
know everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and
you don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not
having bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every
other Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better
engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and will help us keep our
standards high. You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

~~~
monksy
If you guys didn't require me to work in SanFran, I would love to work for
Hipmunk. I'm really enjoying Chicago.

------
qthrul
VCE -- [http://vce.com](http://vce.com) Richardson, TX USA / Durham, NC USA /
Marlborough, MA USA / Las Vegas, NV USA / Santa Clara, CA USA / Mahon, Cork
Ireland

VCE seeks to simplify the data center experience for Enterprise and Service
Providers globally. VCE is an EMC Federation Company with investments from
Cisco and VMware. VCE has already surpassed a $2B annualized demand run-rate
and over seven consecutive quarters of greater than 50% year-over-year demand
growth.

Do you want to ride the rocket ship and work on interesting things?

Go here: [http://UnicornJockey.com](http://UnicornJockey.com)

If you are still in college please consider our Undergrad Engineering
Development Program! :)

If you hit escape velocity from college or already graduated -- we're hiring
for:

\- Principal Software Product Security Engineers

\- Sustaining Software Engineers

\- Quality Assurance Automation Testing Engineers

\- Software Solutions Architects

\- Program Managers

Keyword soup: React, Angular, Dojo, SOAP, WSDL, RESTful, XML/JSON, JavaScript,
JQuery and AJAX; iBatis, Hibernate, JPA, Struts, Spring and Spring AOP/MVC;
Jenkins, Maven; experience living the dream with OpenStack, CoreOS, Docker,
combinatorial optimization, VMI algo, Data Center Infrastructure Management,
OASIS SCA, TOSCA, DMTF OVF, CIM, CIMI, OCP, OGF OCCI, ODCA PEAT, unicorns,
turtles, rainbows, sentient cheese wheels, self lubricating sea slugs, FCoTR,
802.1WTFBBQ, obscure Billy Gibbons trivia, Monte Carlo simulation, etc...
etc...

~~~
busterarm
I always knew that sentient cheese wheels were the key technology missing from
my stack. Unfortunately, the self lubricating sea slugs still proved too
brittle for my applications.

Thanks for giving me a great laugh this afternoon.

~~~
qthrul
:)

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco or remote

We make a PaaS for data science that helps sophisticated organizations
develop, share, and deploy their analyses and models. We have a growing number
of large enterprise customers, and we are growing our team to keep up with the
demand for new functionality.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers, "Customer Success" / Sales
Engineers, and UI/UX developers. Our stack is mostly in Scala, and we make
heavy use of Docker under the hood. It's a complex product — job distribution,
a revisioned file store with support for large files, containers — so we need
people with serious tech chops.

Apply at
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers](https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers)
or email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
1wheel
Bloomberg Graphics |
[http://bloomberg.com/graphics](http://bloomberg.com/graphics) | NYC

We're hiring a couple of Interactive Graphic Journalists. We're looking for
people with some combination of data wrangling, design and storytelling skills
to making interactive graphics and features for the web. Some of the cool
things we put out last month:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-paul-ford-what-is-
cod...](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-paul-ford-what-is-code/)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-
wor...](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-executive-pay-peer-
gr...](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-executive-pay-peer-groups/)

We use lot of different tools; I think we spend the bulk of our time in d3,
illustrator, R or QGIS.

If you have any questions, please get in touch! I didn't think I was qualified
for this role when I applied last year, but I've learned a ton working with a
talented, creative group. Programming on news deadlines gives you a chance to
regularly try out new ideas/techniques and get them in front of millions of
people days or hours later in a way very few other jobs allow for. -
apearce19@bloomberg.net

[http://jobs.bloomberg.com/job/New-York-Interactive-
Graphic-J...](http://jobs.bloomberg.com/job/New-York-Interactive-Graphic-
Journalist-Job-NY/276897600/)

~~~
cylinder
Did you guys do this, too? [http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-krugman-
battles-auste...](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-krugman-battles-
austerians/)

Bloomberg is the most progressive and innovative mainstream news publisher out
there when it comes to graphics and interactivity. Cheers

~~~
1wheel
Hey, thanks.

The features desk brought the Krugman piece to life. We tend to pick up more
of the data viz/interactive stuff, but we do work pretty closely with / sit
next to them.

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and safety systems. We're hiring across
a range of areas to support this work: machine learning, planning, control,
mapping, perception and simulation.

We're also looking for product people, mobile engineers and product designers.

[http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/](http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/) or send me an
email: sweeney@uber.com

------
nmb
Color Genomics | Burlingame, CA | Onsite, Full-time | {UI/Frontend, Backend,
Full-stack} Engineering, Bioinformatics

Color Genomics is democratizing access to high-quality genetic testing. Our
first product, a breast and ovarian cancer risk test that's 1/10 the price of
existing offerings, launched 2 weeks ago and was covered in Fast Company,
Forbes, and the New York Times[1]. We're lucky to have a team that represents
the best from of the worlds of software development and next-generation DNA
testing, and a scientific advisory board that includes the scientist who
discovered the BRCA1 gene. If you're an engineer who's willing to learn about
biological problems, or have experience in next-generation sequencing, feel
free to contact me directly: nish@getcolor.com

More info on our mission: [https://getcolor.com/#/blog/2015/04/cancer-touches-
everyone](https://getcolor.com/#/blog/2015/04/cancer-touches-everyone)

[1] Press coverage:

\- [http://www.fastcompany.com/3045249/most-creative-
people/ex-g...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3045249/most-creative-people/ex-
googlers-new-breast-cancer-gene-test-cuts-the-cost-to-women)

\-
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/04/21/start-u...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/04/21/start-
up-pledges-to-cut-cost-of-breast-cancer-genetic-testing-from-4000-to-249/)

\- [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/business/more-accurate-
aff...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/business/more-accurate-affordable-
tests-for-detecting-breast-cancer-genes.html?_r=0)

~~~
nmb
Correction: the test launched in late April of this year.

------
cientifico
Wooga GmbH - Berlin - Germany

Gaming company. Developer/FullStack. We have several teams with different
needs. We work with React Rails heroku, amazon baremetal, scala, erlang, go,
ruby postgress elasticsearch.... you named it, depends on the teams, that are
free to decide what they use. Don't have any sysadmins. You develop it, you
maintain it. Small teams, several projects and possibility to change between
them. Nice culture: For example Uncle Bob:
[http://www.wooga.com/2014/08/uncle-bob/](http://www.wooga.com/2014/08/uncle-
bob/)

General process: Application > HR filter > Phone interview > In site interview
with current employees.

[http://github.com/wooga](http://github.com/wooga)
[http://wooga.com/jobs](http://wooga.com/jobs)
[https://www.google.de/maps/place/Wooga/@52.529421,13.415784,...](https://www.google.de/maps/place/Wooga/@52.529421,13.415784,3a,75y,178h,90t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1s5gGXSu7p0BgAAAQfCv_Q9A!2e0!3e2!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fcb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile%26output%3Dthumbnail%26thumb%3D2%26panoid%3D5gGXSu7p0BgAAAQfCv_Q9A%26w%3D124%26h%3D75%26yaw%3D178%26pitch%3D0%26thumbfov%3D103%26ll%3D52.529420,13.415784!7i13312!8i6656!4m2!3m1!1s0x47a84e05ac31e3a9:0x69f3e8333126bae7!6m1!1e1?hl=en)

------
zachperret
Plaid - [https://plaid.com/careers](https://plaid.com/careers) San Francisco,
CA - Full Time - Software Engineers

Plaid is a platform for financial technology applications. We allow developers
to build apps like Venmo, Wealthfront, and ZenPayroll that interface with core
banking infrastructure. Since launching two years ago, we’ve built
integrations with most of the major banks and now power thousands of fintech
applications. In the process, we're generating one of the largest
transactional data sets in the world, and using machine learning to draw
insights about how consumers spend their time, money, and attention.

Our small team is highly collaborative and passionate about building the tools
to enable the future of finance. We are looking for generalists, who are
comfortable solving interesting problems and building scalable products.

Please email jobs+engineering[at]plaid.com

------
gibrown
REMOTE - Full Time - Data Wrangler - Automattic (makers of WordPress.com,
Jetpack, Polldaddy, Gravatar)

We're a distributed company with employees in 42 countries. Help us influence
the 23% of the web that runs on WordPress.

We're building out our data infrastructure. Each day we handle:

\- 3.5 Million New Posts & Comments From 196 countries

\- 39 Million Elasticsearch Queries In 144 languages

\- 33 Terabytes of Elasticsearch Data for 175M+ Unique Visitors

\- 0.5 billion pageviews

\- Millions of events streaming through Kafka, Hive, Impala, eventually Spark

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/)

~~~
Akkuma
I wanted to let others know I went through the first and second part of the
interview for Code Wrangler and it certainly was one of the more unique ones.

The first part was a Skype text chat that lasted for over an hour. It was not
like anything I ever had before. For starters, there is no conversing through
voice. I talked pretty much only about why I chose Elixir for a project and
explaining a lot about Elixir itself. The interview itself seemed like a test
to see how well I knew what I was talking about, could convey information to
someone without experience in the tech, and remain calm without getting
frustrated about someone questioning everything, etc.

The second part of the interview was trial by fire of taking a WordPress
plugin, adding a new feature, and ultimately improving it. If you don't work
in PHP or have any experience in WordPress this is a lot more work than you'd
expect if you are like me and go to serious lengths to improve it all around.
I myself have neither real experience in PHP or WordPress. I was given a week
to accomplish this, but strangely enough my contact never followed up with me
after I told him I had completed it via Skype until I sent him an email
several days later. I did get some feedback, but at this point I had decided
on taking a job offer from someone else rather than chance not getting hired
after their Trial, if it were to be offered to me, which it sounded like based
on the feedback I would.

For the most part, the process left a favorable impression, so don't be scared
to give it a shot. I think the roughest part was my contact was not US based,
so you can't get responses as quickly.

~~~
gibrown
Thanks for applying. Sorry we didn't get back to you promptly. That should
never happen. Our process is different enough that we are still trying to
figure out how to scale it well.

Some more details, the pre-test before the trial project depends on the
position. For Data Wranglers it is very different from the one you had.

For anyone who wants more details, our CEO wrote about our hiring process
here: [https://hbr.org/2014/01/hire-by-auditions-not-
resumes/](https://hbr.org/2014/01/hire-by-auditions-not-resumes/)

------
maxprogram
Mashgin Inc. (YC W15) | Computer vision engineer | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time

At Mashgin, we apply advanced computer vision to real world problems, starting
with retail checkout. Our kiosk can scan multiple items at once without
barcodes or RFID, reducing checkout time by 10x. But that's just the beginning
-- we’re building the future of machine vision for all businesses.

We're looking for someone with serious engineering skills that can help us
fulfill the promise of computer vision in the real world. You should have
experience writing vision algorithms in C++. Bonus points if you've worked
with 3D cameras, multi-cam scene reconstruction, or machine learning. As the
first non-founding engineer you’ll get the chance to shape the foundation of
Mashgin.

We're a team of 3 with previous experience in machine learning at Facebook and
Microsoft, and computer vision for humanoid robotics at Bell Labs and Toyota.
Mashgin is well funded from top investors following YC W15, and we're working
hard on getting our machines production ready for our first customers.

Right now we're in a small, scrappy office in downtown Palo Alto. But we plan
on growing fast so things will change quickly. Uncertainty abounds:
"...constant danger, safe return doubtful, honor and recognition in case of
success." \-- Ernest Shackleton

If you're interested in joining the team email us at: jobs@mashgin.com

------
16Lab
YOKOHAMA, JAPAN | ONSITE | SEVERAL POSITIONS | iOS, Android, ML, DB, Web,
Unity | Visa assitance available for qualified candidates

16Lab ([http://16lab.net/](http://16lab.net/)) is a multi-functional ring-like
wearable computing device developer. VC backed, along with the Japanese
government's subsidy program that supports highly competitive R&D-oriented
innovative startups. 16Lab has garnered the best minds in engineering,
manufacturing, and design from around the world to establish a successful
product. We’re currently looking to add some engineers to our team.

We have already unveiled the first working prototype in October 2014:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelkanellos/2014/10/06/first...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelkanellos/2014/10/06/first-
the-smart-watch-now-the-smart-ring/) After the event, leading tech firms have
expressed their willingness to partner with us in efforts for further
technological advancements. Our key components are custom-made, which are by
far the smallest of its kind. As a result, our open-innovation development
approach and our world-class team of experts, came up with an ultra-small
scale ring device.

If interested, please contact us at jobs@16lab.net.

~~~
nandemo
I suggest providing a link to a careers page with details for each position.

~~~
16Lab
We will do it next time.

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source. What it's like to work with us:
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

★ iOS Lead -- Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and internals,
who has an appreciation for the craft of software development and experience
with making decisions that result in great products. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just solid experience developing for iOS and an eye
for good design.

★ Mobile UI / Product Designer -- We’re seeking an original thinker with
strong visual design skills ready to help make private communication simple.
You'll take on developing the look and feel of Signal on iOS, Android, and the
desktop. You’ll be responsible for updating the visual design for the app and
helping shape consistent guidelines to communicate a compelling user story
across our products and other touchpoints. You’ll work closely with a team of
engineers with a passion for making usable software. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just intuition for what makes a great product and
solid experience designing products that are a joy to use.

★ Product Support / Project Manager -- We're seeking someone with strong
writing skills and a passion for collaboration. This is an integrated position
that incorporates both supporting our users and project management of software
development. You will be responsible for providing support for our users both
directly and by distilling knowledge into appropriate documentation, surfacing
user feedback to help make product decisions and define development
priorities, and using those focus points to help drive sprint planning and
coordinated development. No experience with cryptography necessary, just a
solid technical background, strong writing skills, a large capacity for
empathetic listening, time spent organizing and coordinating development, and
the ability to juggle wheels within wheels.

See more at
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/),
or send us a note at workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
breadtk
AWS is looking for Security Engineers of all skill levels!

Locations: Seattle (WA), Herndon (VA), New York (NY), Sydney (AUS), and Dublin
(IRL)

All positions are full time with benefits and possible international
relocation/visa sponsorship for great candidates.

AWS is one of the world's largest cloud hosting environments and we're looking
to scale up its existing fleet of security engineers. We're looking for
engineers passionate in the areas of:

* Security engineering

* Red team / penetration testing

* Incident response

* Cryptography

* Network protocols

* Application Security

* Web application

* Large scale automation tasks

* And pretty much any other topic related to Information Security

No prior knowledge of AWS is required, however it would be preferable.

Interested candidates should send their resumes as a PDF to => osmans @@
amazon . com <= with the subject line "HN Thread".

(keywords: cloud, security, information security, and begrudgingly 'cyber')

------
whalesalad
FarmLogs (YC W12) • Ann Arbor, MI • Onsite/Full-Time •
[https://farmlogs.com/](https://farmlogs.com/)

We build software for farmers to help them grow more with less.

We're hiring for:

\- Product & marketing

\- Data Science / Research – Are you easily excited by nitrogen levels and
cloud detection algorithms?

\- Devops – Consul, Containers, VPC's and CI oh-my!

\- Backend – Our modular infrastructure (runs-on (and :clojure :python))

\- Front-end – Our front-end team loves React, D3 and CoffeeScript

\- iOS – Swift and ReactiveCocoa sound fun?

We're also hardware hackers! We've created a really neat device that collects
ISOBUS data from tractors and farm equipment and buzzes it back to us over a
cellular network.

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

------
kkl
Company: Praetorian

Location: Austin, Texas

Tags: REMOTE

Positions: Security Engineer (Penetration Tester).

More details at our careers page (
[http://www.praetorian.com/company/careers](http://www.praetorian.com/company/careers)
).

Hello from Praetorian! We are looking for Security Engineers who like to break
things. If you consider yourself a builder and a breaker and see an alignment
with our vision, please apply.

We recently updated our careers page so all relevant information should be
there! Feel free to email me (kelby.ludwig+hn AT praetorian.com) if you have
any questions about anything that is not mentioned on the careers page.

To Apply:

Please apply through our careers page and mention this post. Applications sent
through the careers page are sent directly to me. For bonus points, please
also include a short paragraph or two on what you are passionate about. Part
of the interview process involves the completion of one of our technical
challenges. If you would like to get a head start, please check out our tech
challenges page (
[http://www.praetorian.com/challenges/](http://www.praetorian.com/challenges/)
).

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt () | Toronto, ON / New York, NY | Onsite

We're bringing long overdue innovation to capital markets and creating a
content and knowledge exchange for institutional finance.

We're well funded (although not publicly) and are beginning a very exciting
year that includes moving into our new office space, adding many people to our
growing team, and expanding our reach into the global market.

Our team is ambitious but we keep things casual around the office. Our
platform is built from scratch, and we're here to try new things.

We're currently hiring:

1\. Back End Developer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=opcb1fwx&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=opcb1fwx&s=Hacker_News)

2\. Front End Developer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3me1fwo&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3me1fwo&s=Hacker_News)

3\. Business Development Manager (NYC):
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=odFb1fwO&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=odFb1fwO&s=Hacker_News)

4\. Project Success Manager:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o9Ub1fwZ&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o9Ub1fwZ&s=Hacker_News)

5\. Customer Experience Advisor:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oMHf1fwt&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oMHf1fwt&s=Hacker_News)

If you have questions, my name is Jackson and I'm reachable at
jackson@streetcontxt.com

------
kylerush
Brooklyn, NYC - Hillary Clinton Presidential Campaign

We are hiring engineers at all levels (IC and people managers) across the
entire stack: frontend, backend, devops and data infrastructure.

Email your resume to Kyle Rush (me) krush@hillaryclinton.com.

Many of our applications are Python hosted on AWS, but we will be building
many more applications over the course of the campaign. Here are some example
applications you might work on:

Fundraising: Hundreds of millions, if not billions, of dollars process through
millions of donations. We will web donations, one-click donations, SMS
donations, P2P donations, mobile app donations, merchandise store, and more.

Grassroots events: Hundreds of thousands of events will be created by
supporters across the country.

Internal tools: Applications that improve field organizing, HQ operations, and
enable the hundreds of state staff around the country to be more efficient.

Data infrastructure - Won't say much on this except that we have a lot of data
and we will be leveraging it in innovative ways.

Integrations: We have many apps, both internal and external, that we need to
work well with each other.

There will be many, many, other applications. Can't stress that enough :)

~~~
ackim
Anyone: Is is a good career move to work for a presidential candidate? Anyone
have experience with doing so helping of hurting their career?

Also what if the candidate turns out to not be very popular?

~~~
rev_bird
No personal experience, but I can't imagine thinking less of someone for
taking work with a candidate, even if I didn't personally like the candidate –
it'd at least make you stand out a little more. Plus, if there were a hiring
manager who would hold it against you that you worked for Hillary Clinton or
Mitt Romney or John McCain or whomever, that's probably a manager who's
unbearable in other ways too.

One potential (and, again, totally made-up) caveat: Working for a well-known
politician like Hillary Clinton is probably very different from working with a
joke candidate or the "Rent is too damn high" guy.

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst

Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA

Full-time/Intern

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers, software
engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team. Basketball
analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate extensively
with the entire basketball operations department including President and GM
Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required; analytical talent and
learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both permanent employees and
interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our basketball operations
office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be possible. If you're
passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think could
help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)

If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

~~~
heitortsergent
Is there another link for the position?
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)
doesn't seem to be showing the job description page, and I could only find a
similar position for the Detroit Pistons.

~~~
phila76ers
Sorry about that - it should be fixed now.

------
ebildsten
Planet Labs -- San Francisco, CA -- REMOTE

Planet Labs ([http://planet.com/](http://planet.com/)) in San Francisco, CA
has a large number of positions open. We're a collection of electrical,
mechanical, aerospace, software, science, etc. folks looking to image the
whole planet on a daily basis with a large number of small satellites. It's a
terrific bunch of folks doing what we call "agile aerospace". We've launched
~90 satellites so far (and had 8 on the SpaceX CRS-7 rocket :( )

Python (Flask, Django) and Javascript (React, Backbone) are used heavily in
the web projects. We of course have systems programming to do for the onboard
software. Plenty of other interesting work from the satellite design and
various subsystems, manufacturing, georectification of images, image
corrections, and heaps of possibilities with a supremely interesting dataset
that we're growing.

Some gigs are onsite only, others may be available to remote workers.

Full list of jobs at
[https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings](https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings)

Press:

A Tech Start-Up Just Restored My Faith in Humanity —
[http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/08/tech-start-
up-r...](http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/08/tech-start-up-restored-
my-faith-in-humanity.html)

Planet Labs: The Satellite-launching Startup That Took On National Governments
-- And Elon Musk —
[http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2015/05/features/pla...](http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2015/05/features/planet-
labs)

------
kujenga
Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We just closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us take this idea to the next level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
analysis problems in semantic analysis and information retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our
careers page at [https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

~~~
fivedogit
"Please lead with the location of the position..."

~~~
kujenga
Right on, I'll be sure to do that in next month's. We're loving Boston!

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on about 90% of requests across all device categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. Have you ever tried to figure
out why your site is 6ms slower? We have.

We use these tools (but don't expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

And to give you an idea of who you will be working with, the folks responsible
for this articles are on our team: [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-
down-amazons-mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-dropdown)

If you're interested, drop us an email. Heck, you can even drop us an email if
you're in Seattle or San Francisco and you just want to have coffee:

    
    
        function getEmailAddr( company ) {
            company = company.replace(/\.com$/i, "").toLowerCase();
            return String.fromCharCode(97, 117, 105, 45, 104, 110) + "@" + company + ".com";
        }

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 65 cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - Product Managers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Engineers
      - Data Analysts
      - Front-end Engineer
      - Lead Product Designer
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners,
snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. -----

~~~
seige
Is applying through careers@lyft.com the best option?

------
NolMan
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events, with months of uncertainty. We
are empowering people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach to selling
their house and buying their dream home. We are live in our first market and
are experiencing phenomenal growth. We have an amazing team of talented and
passionate engineers and are looking for more front-end and full stack
engineers to help us change the real estate industry.

We've been featured on the breakout list
[http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, Postgres/PostGIS, AWS, webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), Docker.

Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction.

------
ryguytilidie
Mesosphere - [mesosphere.io] - San Francisco - Series B Startup Startup ($40M
Raised)

We're hiring for a number of positions in both our San Francisco, CA and
Hamburg, Germany offices:

\+ Engineering Manager + Frontend Engineer + Distributed Applications Engineer
(especially Go!) + Distributed Systems Engineer + Linux Systems Engineer +
Solutions Architect + QA Engineer/Manager

Full details are at [http://mesosphere.io/jobs/](http://mesosphere.io/jobs/),
please apply online or email me at ryan@mesosphere.io for more information!
We've raised 40m in less than 2 years, are visa friendly, contribute
extensively to open source (we're building products and services around the
Apache Mesos project) and have great investors, advisors and engineers.

Work ranges from Javascript to Python to Go to Scala to C++, depending on the
layer of the stack and application to hand. Get in touch!

~~~
ssk2
We like interns too!

------
gsiener
Pivotal Labs New York City, Boston, Washington DC, Chicago, Denver, Seattle,
Los Angeles, London, Toronto, San Francisco, Denver (we support relocation)

 _Job Titles: Senior Product Manager, Senior Agile Engineer, Senior Product
Designer (Consulting roles)_

Pivotal Labs works closely with founders, entrepreneurs, designers, engineers,
and customers to ensure the right product is defined, prioritized, and built.
We believe great products are built by great teams, and are followers of Agile
(XP), Lean and Balanced Team philosophies.

I'm a Managing Director at Labs -- send me a cover letter/resume at gsiener
[at] pivotal.io

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly ([http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly)) - Fully Remote - Full-Time

Parse.ly has built a real-time content measurement layer for the entire web.

Parse.ly's analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the web's
best sites, such as Arstechnica, New Yorker, The Atlantic, The Next Web, and
many more. In total, our analytics backend system needs to handle over 25
billion monthly events from over 400 million monthly unique visitors.

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics, building some of the best open source
tools for working with modern stream processing technologies. Our UX/design
team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the planet, using
AngularJS and d3.js.

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/amontalenti/19043513522/in/dat...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/amontalenti/19043513522/in/datetaken/)

We are currently looking for UX / front-end engineers to help us build the
best real-time analytics dashboard the world has ever seen. The only
requirement is some experience in Python/JavaScript, emphasis on JavaScript.
Bonus points for an interest in information visualization, Edward Tufte, or
d3.js.

Apply via work@parsely.com (CV, github link, 1 paragraph intro), and make sure
to mention this HN post!

p.s. to see an example of how we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It
Takes": [http://blog.parsely.com/post/46/whatever-it-
takes/](http://blog.parsely.com/post/46/whatever-it-takes/)

------
trhaynes
Duo Security | Ann Arbor, MI (and London and San Mateo) |
[http://grnh.se/bqvst2](http://grnh.se/bqvst2)

Duo Security (duosecurity.com, @duosec) is hiring in Ann Arbor, San Mateo, and
London. We recently raised $30M to build+market+sell the next generation of
access security. Come work with smart (and fun!) people at a fast-growing
midwest company.

\- Engineering: Software engineers (backend and frontend) [Ann Arbor]

\- Design: Product designer, UX researcher, visual designer [Ann Arbor] (Email
tom@ with questions)

\- Support: Technical support engineers [Ann Arbor, London, San Mateo]

\- Duo Labs: Security researchers [Anywhere]

\- Marketing: Web developer [Ann Arbor]

\- Product: Product manager, product marketing manager [Ann Arbor]

\- Sales [Ann Arbor, NYC, Boston, London, San Mateo]

More info and full job board: [http://grnh.se/bqvst2](http://grnh.se/bqvst2)

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, New York | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)
| Full-Time

We’re looking to hire employee #5 (engineer #3) and employee #6 (UI/UX
designer #1).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top startups.

We don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters. We’re building
technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We started
Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while
working at top startups in NYC and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in NYC and SF, where we work with 160 awesome
startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that have tried to
join the network.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We’re built with Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search,
S3. And we're big supporters of open source. Our Github:
[https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Here's a post that covers a recent engineering challenge we overcame:
[http://blog.underdog.io/post/119558043297/scaling-
underdog-t...](http://blog.underdog.io/post/119558043297/scaling-underdog-
talent-marketplace-through-automation)

If you want to learn more about our first four months:
[https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644).

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3, Open source,
[https://www.underdog.io/](https://www.underdog.io/)

~~~
brettlangdon
Speaking from experience as one of the two current software engineers at
Underdog.io. This is a great team to work with, we all strongly believe in the
product and being so small (only 4 employees right now) we all get a lot of
say in the direction of the company and the products we are building.

From a more engineer stand point, as a team we believe in the value of quality
code, transparency, knowledge sharing and contributing back to the open source
community in any ways that we can. These are values that we will continue to
uphold even as our team grows.

We are running on an service oriented architecture with an internal API
(Python/Flask) that is utilized by two other applications, our main website
(Python/Flask) and an internal application (Node.js/express).

If you have any questions please feel free to ask. :)

------
ITB
FindTheBest.com | Santa Barbara, CA

What are we up to: We are building the deepest, broadest, baddest knowledge
graph on the planet. We have billions of entities, hundreds of billions of
facts, an amazing presentation layer, and a growing distribution network of
top tier publishers. Everyone needs knowledge (we have well over 100M
citations a month), and we’re here to satisfy that need.

What’s next: we’ve built an amazing product architecture that leverages our
expansive knowledge graph. The next step is to become a dominant force in the
growing knowledge industry. I'd love to talk to anyone working or interested
in this exciting space. Unsolicited outreach is strongly encouraged!

About the team: The challenge of scaling human organizations is not unlike the
task of scaling a technology stack. Just as large monolithic software
applications tend to become ineffective and fail, a highly scalable
engineering organization can't be dependent on hierarchy. Developers,
designers, and data analysts can form small, cross-functional, mission-
oriented teams that are able to operate decoupled of one another (Bezo's 2PT).
Besides yielding more effective results, this distributed systems approach to
human organizations promotes a happier, more harmonious engineering culture.

[https://www.findthebest.com/careers/explore-
opportunities](https://www.findthebest.com/careers/explore-opportunities)

~~~
hyh1048576
> We are building the deepest, broadest, baddest knowledge graph on the
> planet.

What does "baddest" mean in English? Doesn't feel like you mean "worst".

~~~
monknomo
It's usually found in the form of "biggest, baddest so-and-so". Its
connotation is like "badass".

Mean ("lean, mean fighting machine") can also mean similar things

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git, Puppet and Go.

We are currently looking for: * Platform Engineers to continue improving and
scaling our core real-time infrastructure. More info on this position at
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789).
* Front End Developer to improve our website, dashboard and multiple internal
tools
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/80838](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/80838)

------
mapleoin
London, United Kingdom | ONSITE | Osper -
[https://osper.com](https://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people aged 8-18 so they can
make their own decisions with money: in shops, online, at cash machines, and
abroad. Over 10,000 families have already signed up to the service and we will
be growing enormously this year.

But we not only help young people buy dolls and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, and continuous
deployment. You can read more about our plan to be awesome on our tech blog
[http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet and work with
smart technical folks of all sorts - from server-side devs to sysadmins,
mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers. Our tech stack
is mostly python and postgresql on the backend and Cordova for the smartphone
app.

We're also looking to fill quite a few non-engineering roles at the moment:
[https://osper.com/jobs/](https://osper.com/jobs/)

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.

I'm a backend developer at Osper and it's awesome. Feel free to contact me
with any questions.

------
rfazelat
Nvent Data - Remote (Work Nationally with Enterprise clients)

Nvent is looking for several people who have either installed, upgraded or
migrated a Big Data Solution. Must have a background as a Systems
Administrator who has current experience in Hadoop.

Do you want to help companies get Big Data Installed? Do you want to help
companies who have never seen Big Data? Big Data is now in the beginning
stages and you can be a part of it. We are helping companies throughout the US
install Big Data and we need you to help us do it.

You can live anywhere in the US, we will not make you relocate. You will
travel to the client site (Monday-Thursday) and then return home for the long
weekend. We pay for all travel expenses. When you are not on assignment then
you train and keep your skills up to date. We provide you with all the tools
to train in the latest Big Data Tools. We also will help you get your
certifications too. We are a team and you will work with a group of people who
live for Big Data, because that is all we do.

Migrations and Installs are also part of the job as well. We want to make sure
that the current Hadoop Community stays current. If you have the skills to
help companies understand Big Data from the platform level then we want to
talk with you! Please contact Ben (blieberman@nventdata.com) or Rassul
(rfazelat@nventdata.com)

------
awwducks
﻿EnergySavvy -
[http://www.energysavvy.com/careers](http://www.energysavvy.com/careers)
Seattle/Boston

EnergySavvy is a SaaS company with a mission of re-inventing the way homes and
businesses become more energy efficient. We've doubled in size in the last 2
years and are currently hiring a couple key engineering roles for our newest
product in Seattle and Boston.

Seattle: Software Engineer: [http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/software-
engineer](http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/software-engineer) Software
Engineer - Customer Team: [http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/customer-
engineer](http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/customer-engineer) DevOps:
[http://energysavvy.theresumator.com/apply/uvfm8x/devops-
engi...](http://energysavvy.theresumator.com/apply/uvfm8x/devops-
engineer.html)

Boston: Software Engineer - Customer Team:
[http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/software-engineer-
custome...](http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/software-engineer-customer-
team-boston) Client Engagement Professional:
[http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/cep-
boston](http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/cep-boston)

Feel free to contact christine@energysavvy.com for more information or me at
"frank at energysavvy.com".

------
jzhen
Thinknum - [https://www.thinknum.com](https://www.thinknum.com) – New York, NY
- ONSITE, VISA

Thinknum is Github for Finance, a platform that allows investors to access the
web’s financial knowledge. We have thousands of analysts using our platform,
including many from major financial institutions. We’re a graduate of 500
Startups and raised $1m in funding led by Pejman Mar Ventures. Thinknum has
been featured by the New York Times, TechCrunch, VentureBeat and Forbes.

You can check out a list of open positions at
[https://www.thinknum.com/jobs](https://www.thinknum.com/jobs). If you have
any questions, please email us at founders@thinknum.com.

------
ncantelmo
ArmorText | Washington, D.C. Area (Tysons Corner, VA) | Full Time

ArmorText is helping organizations replace existing communication tools with a
modern, secure alternative that puts them in control of their own data. We're
passionate about great design, strong security, and making products that our
users love.

We're currently looking to add 2-3 members to our 8-person team in the
Washington, D.C. area:

* Front-End Engineer - Interested in developers with solid iOS, Android, or JS (Node.js, Angular) experience. All three are not required, but we do need someone capable of serving as a product lead in one or more of the listed areas long term.

* Back-End Engineer - We have an immediate need for a back-end engineer with experience designing and implementing large systems for scale. We're currently running on Java/Spring with MongoDB as a backend. Experience with AWS, RabbitMQ, WebSockets, and Docker are all a plus.

* DevOps Engineer - Looking to hire a DevOps engineer to help us mature all aspects of our current back-end infrastructure. Strong security, Linux, and AWS experience are a must. Experience with Java, Ruby, Node.js, Nginx, Docker, Chef, Jenkins, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, and Atlassian Tools are all desired.

If interested, please email jobs@armortext.co

------
joergsauer
Infrastructure Scalability Architect - Munich, Germany - ONSITE

optile is a Munich-based B2B company that offers its customers a distributed
scalable system to accept 100+ payment methods and process payments worldwide.
We are expanding and are looking for an Infrastructure Scalability Architect
as soon as possible as full-time employee. The role involves coordinating,
defining and maintaining our payments processing infrastructure, where
scalability, high availability, security (PCI-DSS) and performance are mission
critical.

We expect:

* good understanding of web, middle and data tier scaling concepts (Java application servers, MongoDB, MySQL)

* good understanding of network scaling concepts (e. g. load balancing)

* experience with cloud providers and technologies (public and private)

* strong knowledge of Linux (preferably Ubuntu / Debian)

* experience with our base technology stack and preferably also some of our research technologies

* fluency in English and preferably also German

Base technologies: Ubuntu, Java, Apache Tomcat, Virgo, Vert.x, Liferay,
MongoDB, MySQL, Nginx, Squid, Citrix Xenserver, Puppet, Foreman, Ruby, Git,
Jenkins, Maven, Nexus, Icinga 2, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, JUNOS,
Juniper SRX, JIRA, Confluence

Research technologies: OpenStack, Ceph, Containers, CoreOS, Docker, rkt,
Kubernetes, Mesos, etcd, Hadoop, Cassandra

More info: [https://www.optile.net/job-offers](https://www.optile.net/job-
offers)

Or contact me: joerg.sauer at optile dot net

------
jdotjdot
Campus Job (YCW15) -
[https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/](https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/)

Campus Job is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time
jobs, internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students.
Everyone remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their
first job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big
a recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all
over the country.

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from our batch, and we're growing
out our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting
features in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and
making the experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We just
raised our Series A and we're looking for all types of roles, including our
first senior engineering hire:

\- Engineering Lead (Full stack, significant leadership opportunity)

\- Back-end developer (Python/Django)

\- Back-end developer (Python) w/ DevOps experience)

\- Lead iOS developer

\- Front-end developer (AngularJS)

\- Designer (UX/Graphic/HTML/CSS)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :)

Come join us!
[https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/](https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/)

------
benjaminlhaas
Control Group, NYC -
[http://www.controlgroup.com](http://www.controlgroup.com)

Hi, I'm a software engineer and a technical manager at Control Group. We build
hybrid physical/digital experiences for clients, with an emphasis on shared
spaces, such as transit, museums, retail, office space, airports, and more.

Last week we announced that we are merging with Titan to form a new company
called Intersection
([http://www.intersection.com/](http://www.intersection.com/)), and are being
acquired by a group of investors led by Sidewalk Labs
([http://www.sidewalkinc.com/](http://www.sidewalkinc.com/)), the recently
launched venture by Dan Doctoroff and Google.

One of our most exciting upcoming projects is LinkNYC:

[http://www.link.nyc/](http://www.link.nyc/)

[http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html)

We're turning the city's pay phones into free gigabit wifi hotspots. And we're
looking for people who are excited about the opportunity to work with us to
help change the landscape of New York City.

Job descriptions can be found here:
[http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html)

Drop me a line at benjamin.haas@controlgroup.com if you're interested in
learning more, and I'll also try to do my best to answer questions here.

~~~
busterarm
Hey, as a NY Native, seeing a company use technology to make this place more
livable has a strong appeal. Even though it doesn't look like you have a fit
for me, I just wanted to say that LinkNYC is really cool!

(Also, second time we're trading comments today. heh)

~~~
benjaminlhaas
Thanks for the nice words! Everyone here is thrilled at the opportunity to
improve the urban experience for all New Yorkers (and hopefully more cities
soon as well).

------
shk
Razorpay - Bangalore, India [https://razorpay.com](https://razorpay.com)

Full-time, relocation to Bangalore.

We are building a modern online payments platform for India through which the
next 500 million people are going to pay for all kind of things.

We are hiring backend developers and devops engineers with 5-15 years
experience in the industry. We are looking for individuals who can take
ownership of end-to-end development of feature/product, work in a self-
sufficient manner and don't require managerial super-vision.

If you are interested in such a challenge and consider yourself a good fit,
then drop me an email at shashank@razorpay.com

------
edawerd
San Francisco, CA - ZenPayroll - VISA

ZenPayroll is building dead-simple, delightful payroll software for small
businesses. In only 2.5 years, we've grown to process payroll for more than
10,000 companies and process billions in payroll for small businesses around
the world.

Here's a LIVE twitter query of how ZenPayroll is used in the same sentence as
PayChex

[https://twitter.com/search?q=zenpayroll%20paychex&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=zenpayroll%20paychex&src=typd)

Team culture is a huge part of what makes ZenPayroll special. We have a team
of super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineer.
ZenPayroll is in a hyper-growth, adding thousands of businesses and tens of
thousands of employees to our system every month. We've just raised a $60M
Series B, led, by Google Capital to help take our company to the next level.
Some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript,
Backbone.js, React.js, MySQL, Redis.

Apply online here!
[https://zenpayroll.com/careers](https://zenpayroll.com/careers) or email me
directly.

------
alex_duf
THE GUARDIAN | SENIOR/SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS | LONDON | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Development of digital products is central to the future of the Guardian. We
build the products that showcase our diverse and important journalism. We
create the tools that the journalists and editors use to write their stories
securely, anywhere from London to Syria. We write the APIs and services that
allow those stories to be distributed across the globe. We write the products
and interfaces that show off and monetise that content to its maximum
potential.

We mostly program in Scala and Javascript, but we use the best tool that fits
the problem. We have hacks in the wild in all manner of languages. Our
infrastructure lives on AWS and our own OpenStack private cloud. We encourage
product teams to implement, manage and support their own stack. We do our
coding in public. Sadly, the same can be said of our karaoke.

You’re a passionate, intelligent human being who loves technology. You might
love the news, or you might want to reinvent it. You like inspiring the people
you work with and being inspired by them in return. You have experience of
getting stuff done. You are a talented Engineer who is, or will be, an expert
in their chosen field and has a strong interest in all software engineering
disciplines.

Further information can be found on our Developer Blog:
[http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-
team.html](http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-team.html)

To search our vacancies, please visit our careers site:
[https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl](https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl)

------
Vekz
Tilt | Front End Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE / REMOTE

Our team uses React.js and the Flux application architecture to build amazing
user experiences. We’re currently in the process of migrating our front end
codebase from a Perl stack (Perl, Dancer, and jQuery UI) over to a modern
stack (Node.js, Express, and React). To move between technology stacks without
user impact, we use server-side rendering to convert isomorphic React
components into static markup that are then served by our legacy app server.
We’re looking for team members who know that speed is survival and value
quality in building a great product.

Tilt is the fastest growing company in the crowdfunding space. Launching out
of Y-Combinator three years ago, we’re launching more crowdfunding campaigns
per day than any other platform in the world by focusing on what crowdfunding
will look like in a mobile world. Tilt has raised over $70 million in funding
from Andreessen Horowitz, SV Angel, Y-Combinator, and others.

[https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=8116](https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=8116)

------
wglb
Location: South Loop, Chicago; ONSITE

Wouldn't it be cool to know things about software that the developers don't
know?

kCura is hiring Security Engineers for its downtown Chicago South Loop
location for its Operation Swordfish team. You don't need to have previous
security experience for this position. What you do need is demonstrated
programming proficiency, a desire to learn, and I mean learn lots, an ability
to deliver bug reports diplomatically, and a burning curiosity about How
Things Work.

The position is for our Software Security team Operation Swordfish. On this
team, you will perform penetration testing on a wide range of software in many
languages, advise developers on Secure Software Development, participate in
Architecture Reviews, and program security related tools.

If you are interested, send email to wlederer at kcura.com.

There are other positions [https://www.kcura.com/join-the-team/available-
positions/](https://www.kcura.com/join-the-team/available-positions/)
available as well.

~~~
wglb
And a little about kCura

About kCura

Founded in 2001, kCura
[http://kcura.com/corporate](http://kcura.com/corporate) is the developer of
Relativity [http://kcura.com/relativity](http://kcura.com/relativity), web-
based software for the processing, review, analysis, and production of
electronic documents during litigation and investigations. Located in downtown
Chicago, we focus on providing the best software we can, striving to always
improve our products and the experience of our customer base, which includes
the U.S. Department of Justice and all of the top 100 law firms in the United
States. kCura has been ranked Chicago's fastest-growing technology company by
Deloitte's Technology Fast 500 as well as one of Chicago Tribune's Top 100
Workplaces. Our team of driven, passionate, and talented individuals works
collaboratively to provide a positive client experience and build a reputable
name in a booming industry. We commit to hiring people who value
collaboration, communication, and accountability as much as we do. To learn
more about kCura, check out our video
[http://kcura.com/corporate/careers/kcura-
culture](http://kcura.com/corporate/careers/kcura-culture) on kCura's unique
culture.

------
doctoboggan
Voxel8 - Boston/Cambridge MA - Sr. and Jr. Software Developers

Elevator Pitch:

Voxel8 is a startup company that is bringing novel materials to 3D printing.
We will embed function into the typical shapes of 3D printing. Our materials,
based on research by Harvard SEAS Professor Jennifer Lewis, allow us to print
embedded conductors, wires, and batteries into the normal matrix materials of
3D printing. We were recently

We are looking for both senior and junior software developers to help us with
a variety of tasks needed to get our hardware product to market.

We are currently working on a new slicer written in Julia. We use the Marlin
firmware running on an Arduino to control our printer. We are developing
mobile applications to communicate with and control the hardware. We also need
to develop new CAD software to allow our users to design objects using our
unique materials capabilities. This means we are looking for people interested
in:

* 3D printing/3D Scanning

* Computation geometry

* Embedded systems

* Mobile development

* CAD Software (possiby Three.js/WebGL based)

* Closed loop control systems

* Python, Julia, Javascript, C, GL

Bonus points for people interested in software, hardware, and materials
science.

If more than one of the above sounds interesting, please reach out to me! My
email is jack@voxel8.co

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

I work at Booking.com as a backend developer which is a world leader in travel
accommodations, booking around 850, 000 rooms every night. I have only
positive things to say about working here. The people are intelligent and
helpful, a lot of interesting problems to solve and the work hours are
unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very dynamic, which
was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad place to be
either :) The work environment is very international and everybody speaks
fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news).

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers (JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, A/B testing) -
[http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Perl developers (Perl, MySQL, Memcached, Hadoop, Apache, NGINX) -
[http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

------
evand
Canonical (Ubuntu) – work from home (REMOTE) – full time

Canonical's Online Services department is responsible for Launchpad
([https://launchpad.net/](https://launchpad.net/)), continuous integration of
Ubuntu ([http://www.ubuntu.com/](http://www.ubuntu.com/)) and Snappy
([https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/](https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/)),
and many more exciting projects.

We're looking for a front end developer to help create beautiful experiences
for our customers. We need someone self-motivated and agile, who is confident
to dive in on new projects, each with their unique set of challenges.

More details and a link to apply here:
[https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=968)

Or send your résumé directly to <ev@ubuntu.com>

------
kevinwuhoo
San Francisco, CA - Academia.edu - Full Time Onsite

We're a team of 12 engineers (18 total) building an Open Science platform to
bring the world's research online, available to all, for free. With over 22M
registered users (that's a user-to-engineer ratio of 1.2M to 1!) and growing
at 10% per month, we're looking to reach to 60M registered within the next
year. We're currently working on products which accelerate the speed of paper
peer review and publication.

We're hiring full-stack engineers, front-end engineers, an infrastructure
engineer, a data scientist, and a product designer. We use Ruby on Rails,
RSpec, Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch, Backbone, and React on AWS. We're 3
blocks from the Montgomery BART station. Check out our hiring page at
[https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring).

Please contact me if you have any questions or if you'd like to chat:
kevin@academia.edu (software engineer). Check my profile for more contact info
if needed.

------
tdowns
DecisionDesk | Rails Developer | Cleveland, OH | Full Time | Onsite

About DecisionDesk:

* We provide an integrated, easy to use and visually stunning application platform for colleges, universities and scholarship programs

* We have the buzzwords: SAAS + Big Data + SPA + DevOps

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Cleveland and were are frequently recognized as a great place to work

 __2015 - TechPint 'Startup of the Year' & 'Best Growth Startup' \-
[http://bit.ly/1GN5IqO](http://bit.ly/1GN5IqO)

 __2015 - OHTec 'Tech Team of the Year' \-
[http://bit.ly/1GN5T5w](http://bit.ly/1GN5T5w)

* We use these technologies to GSD: Rails, Ember.js, Sass, PostgreSQL, AMQP, Java, Chef, Vagrant AWS: EC2, S3, SQS, ElasticCache and SES

* We are located in the very hip city of Lakewood, OH

About you:

* Loves startup environments

* Are passionate about technology

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies

* Are naturally curious and entrepreneurial

We need your help with:

* Web application development - Help us expand our core product and custom integrations

* DevOps - Help build the tools that allow our engineering team to handle our immense, intense scale

* Writing automated tests - Help us expand our code coverage and improve our Continuous Integration system

* Writing background jobs and data processing - Move data and perform calculations using cron, AMQP, Sidekiq and Ruby

email - tim.downs [at] decisiondesk.com

------
oscarmike
Oscar Health, NYC:
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/)

Founded in 2013, Oscar is disrupting the healthcare industry by putting people
first, not business and cost. And we’re using a consumer-focused, tech-driven
approach to do so. This gives us a unique positions and creates one of the
biggest opportunities in decades.

We've secured over $320mil in funding, and we are rapidly expanding our
business to more states. We're looking for full-stack developers, data
engineers, platform engineers, analysts; really, any strong technical talent
that's interested in revolutionizing healthcare.

We want to talk to you! Please apply directly through our careers page
([http://www.hioscar.com/jobs](http://www.hioscar.com/jobs)) and feel free to
email me, Mike, if you have any questions: lee@hioscar.com

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - Software Engineer - San Francisco - Onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three years, we’re moving data for a quarter of all
K-12 students in America (16M kids), and 36,000 schools are using us to manage
their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We want to
be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 60 (25 engineers) based in downtown SF. We’re looking for
full-stack engineers who like:

-Go, Coffeescript and Python (or are willing to learn)

-big responsibilities (there are 700,000 students on the platform per engineer here)

-hard technical problems (managing a huge, constantly updating data pipeline)

-tech talks on everything ranging from the history of hip-hop to neuroscience to exoplanets

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs#software-
engineer](https://clever.com/about/jobs#software-engineer), or check out what
we’re working on at [https://github.com/clever](https://github.com/clever).

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - SF, CA

* API Engineer - Do you love APIs? Do you dream in HTTP? Help IFTTT connect to even more of the internet using Ruby and Node.

* iOS Engineer - Join a team of passionate and talented iOS developers, pushing the boundaries of what can be done with iOS.

* Data Engineer - Build systems to manage, analyze, and visualize massive amounts of fascinating data using Spark, Kafka, Redshift and Ruby.

* Infrastructure Engineer - Automate systems to create and manage clusters of containers that process over 1 billion API requests per day using AWS, Mesos, Docker, and Ruby.

We're located at 5th and Market in a creative environment that's full of fun
gadgetry and intelligent, thoughtful people who enjoy generous benefits and
compensation. Come help us change the way that people interact with
technology.

Apply to jobs+hn@ifttt.com. Tell us a bit about yourself, why you're
interested in IFTTT, and what your favorite programming language is (and why).

~~~
coolrhymes
Love what you guys doing there. We are building our data stack very much like
yours (spark, kafka, redshift and python) at tradewave.net

It would be a fascinating to see what insights you get from analyzing your
data. Hopefully you can publish them at some point.

------
TinyBig
thredUP | Senior Software Engineer - Operations | San Francisco, CA (on-site)
| Full-time | React/Flux, Rails thredUP is the leading online shop for buying
and selling like-new women’s and kids’ clothing. We have hundreds of thousands
of items in inventory, all of them unique, which makes for some really
interesting inventory automation and management challenges. We build our own
tools to manage our distribution centers. thredUP is growing and our
engineering team is still small, so you’ll have a great chance to make an
impact. There are some other nice things about working here - one of the most
diverse teams you’ll find anywhere, a focus on professional development, and
some neat perks (Work from home Wednesday!). I am one of the engineers - if
you are interested or would like to know more, feel free to shoot me an email
(ryan at thredup.com).

~~~
dandemeyere
I'm another one of the engineers at thredUP. I've been with the company for 5
years and I can vouch for Ryan when he says there's a big focus on
professional development. We've had engineers who started on our web team,
moved to the operations team 2 years later because of an interest to learn
RabbitMQ, which the operations team was using for a project, and now works on
the mobile team. Happy to answer any questions about the team as well (dan at
thredup.com).

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time | US
Citizen | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails, HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE: \- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a
platform for communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE: \- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human – Developers/Designers – Grand Rapids, MI & Columbus, OH (on-
site, full time)

We're always looking for developers, but we're especially looking for a senior
designer to join our team right now.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python, iOS,
        Angular.js, CoffeeScript, QT, Node, Ruby, Rails, and more.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design. For example. last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per
        week.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - Low cost of living. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have experience with a variety of technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, check out
our website:

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

------
nepstein
Wealthsimple - [https://www.wealthsimple.com](https://www.wealthsimple.com) \-
Toronto, ON

We're on a mission to make investing smarter and simpler for everyone. We
develop algorithms to track, manage, and rebalance client portfolios.

We're currently hiring Full-Stack Web Developers, iOS Developers, and Android
Developers:
[https://www.wealthsimple.com/jobs](https://www.wealthsimple.com/jobs)

We push code (after review!) to production several times a day and are working
on some cool technical challenges like building a scalable trade execution
platform, automating portfolio rebalancing, and automated tax-loss harvesting.
We use modern technologies like: Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, SASS, PostgreSQL
running on Heroku.

Contact: jobs@wealthsimple.com

------
OpowerCareers
Opower is hiring Software Engineers in Test to join our teams in Arlington, VA
and San Francisco.

Email me at heather.cassano@opower.com if you or someone you know may be
interested. Also check out www.opower.com/careers and let me know if there are
any other interesting jobs!

We are looking for someone to develop and implement tests of our product
suite, including end-to-end services and JavaScript-based web application
testing. Also develop automation in existing tools and frameworks!

We are looking for someone with 3+ years’ experience in a fast-paced
application-development industry. Proficiency with a scripting language (e.g.
Ruby, Python) and ability to write automated test code and tools. Proficiency
with SQL and databases for data mining, test setup and troubleshooting
purposes. Working knowledge of Java and JavaScript.

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
maximize their profit while reducing their impact on the environment.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I am using 20% of my time to work on a brand new product within the company
just for the fun of it.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

Specifically, we are looking for senior level iOS engineers with published
applications in their background. You'll work in a small tight knit team
focused on a specific product.

This is a really impactful position because more of our customers access our
products through their mobile devices. You will have a huge creative input
into the product.

Our other positions are listed here: [http://www.climate-
careers.com/](http://www.climate-careers.com/)

If you apply through this link you should get priority:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk about
it in length. If you are interested, please email me directly at
skhalsa@climate.com.

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
      AdGear - Rails Application Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Mobile Developer (SDK component) - Montreal, Canada
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
mattbee
Bytemark (York, UK) is looking for an experienced web developer. We're seeking
someone who is able to get things done from scratch, who can tell us about
something they made the web and say "I made that!".

We need an engineer who is comfortable working at both the front- and back-end
of a modern web application. You should be able to pick apart HTML,
Javascript, the DOM, HTTP, SQL and a back-end framework or two. We use Ruby &
Go, but particular languages aren't as important as a proven track record, and
a desire to get projects delivered.

At Bytemark we build our own cloud hosting infrastructure, so the more you
know about IP networking and operating systems, the better. We're also steeped
in Free Software, its history and licenses, so any expertise there would put
you in good company.

We have processes that work for our small team: we test automatically, but
usually think we could do more. We use Git or Mercurial for revision control,
Redmine to keep track of our bugs, and Jenkins for CI. We meet fortnightly
rather than daily. We trust you to pick the right project from our development
plan; we don't over-manage. In short, we have an evolving methodology and a
wealth of experience — this means we can quickly and efficiently deliver new
features for our customers. Join, and help us do more! We have our own data
centre and cloud hosting platform
([https://www.bigv.io/](https://www.bigv.io/)), and are looking for a web
developer to join our engineering team.

Location: York, Manchester, remote considered for more experienced engineers.

Salary: £32500 to £48000

We are an equal opportunities employer - we don't even want to know your name
or see your CV until the third round of interviews.

Therefore please apply through our anonymous recruitment process where you
won't need to give your name to get an interview:
[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/4](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/4)

------
cirwin
Superhuman | San Francisco | Polymath Engineer (Employee #2)

==About Superhuman==

We're rebuilding the email experience. Think vim/sublime for email: lightning
fast, beautiful, and highly programmable — with a collection of superpowers
that make you brilliant at what you do.

Why? 900M people spend 1/3 of their day reading and writing email, they
deserve awesome tools.

==Team==

\- Rahul Vohra, Co-Founder/CEO — founded Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by
LinkedIn)

\- Vivek Sodera, Co-Founder — founded Rapleaf/Liveramp (acquired for $310M)

\- Me, Co-Founder/CTO — first employee at Rapportive. Built pry (used by 25%
of Ruby developers)

==Stack==

React, Webpack, HTML5, IndexedDB, ServiceWorkers, Golang, Ruby, Rails, Redis,
Docker, iOS/Android (nice to have)

==Contact==

More info: [http://superhuman.com](http://superhuman.com)

Email me: conrad@superhuman.com

Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Coordinator — We're looking for someone who's bright and analytical.
Experience not necessary:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/marketing_coordinator](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/marketing_coordinator)

------
bmonkey
Schrödinger, Inc | NYC | Onsite

We're a chemistry modeling software company based near Times Square. Our major
customers are big pharma, who use our software in rational drug design. We
also have an expanding presence in materials science modeling.

We're looking for a DevOps Engineer to join our infrastructure team and help
with continuous integration and configuration management. (Our tools of choice
are buildbot and salt.)

We've got lots of different things to work on. Experience with Django, AWS,
Python and Go would also be helpful and could be put to good use. The ability
to figure stuff out is highly desired.

Easiest thing is to email me: beachy@schrodinger.com

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

It's July, and I can assure you that all of our offices have better A/C than
anyone else on this thread.

Many of you will be familiar with NCC Group's legacy US names - Matasano
Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group. We're now all officially
integrated under the NCC Group name and one happy family.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our: Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/) Research -
[https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).
We'd love to hear from you!

~~~
nycomb
Out of curiosity: I'm German and just had a look at the German NCC Group
website's career section. It tried to redirect me to the UK site (the
redirection is broken, btw.) and when I went there to have a look at the
vacancies, there was nothing for Germany. Are you currently hiring here as
well?

~~~
jerematasno
Sorry, I really don't have any idea what our friends across the pond are doing
with regards to hiring.

------
josh2600
Approximately 100 open positions for all kinds of things (soft/hard
engineering, supply chain, operations, sales, everything!!!) at Daqri. LA,
Sunnyvale and Dublin offices.

We're building Augmented Reality tools that are used by Industrial
organizations to provide context to workflows. In particular, we're designing
and deploying a Smart Helmet which will help Industrial teams work smarter.

Check out open positions here:
[http://daqri.com/careers/](http://daqri.com/careers/)

~~~
chiragpatnaik
Looks great.

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | [http://letsfixhealthcare.com/](http://letsfixhealthcare.com/)

OUR WORK ACTUALLY MATTERS.

CareEvolution's Health Information Exchange (HIE) platform creates better
patient outcomes. Our exchanges ingress clinical data from a wide variety of
sources - claims, admissions, orders, labs etc. - and supply interfaces by
which client applications - including our own - can consume, project, modify,
and aggregate that data in all sorts of interesting and useful ways.

We're looking for software developers.

    
    
      * REMOTE is fine - as long as you live in the US. 2/3 of us are remote.
      * VISA - we do and have done sponsorship of H-1B etc.
      * Manager-less environment (or, put another way, everyone is a manager)
      * No assignments: part of your work is figuring out what you should be doing
      * This work is really fun, tough, and meaningful.
    

More information about the position:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/devs-sought-
for-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/devs-sought-for-health-
information-exchange-hie-careevolution)

More information about our company:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/careevolution](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/careevolution)

Direct questions/send resumes to: resume@careevolution.com

------
brasetvik
Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch, is hiring for a lot of positions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

I'm on the team behind Found.no, which is a hosted Elasticsearch service.
We're hiring engineers with backgrounds in design and operations of
distributed systems: [https://www.found.no/jobs/](https://www.found.no/jobs/)

We're distributed/remote.

~~~
Clever321
Hey brasetvik, what can I do to make my application stand out? I was excited
to see that Elastic was hiring in an area of interest to me, so I threw my hat
into the ring. I worry that I'm going to get dropped into a large pile and
skimmed over- is there anything proactive I can do to prevent this?

~~~
vonmoltke
I'm also interested in this, because I was rejected for even an interview
despite ticking all the boxes in the req I applied to.

------
jraizes
Zuora - Foster City CA or REMOTE-

About Zuora - Zuora is riding the wave of the emerging "subscription economy".
We help companies nurture personalized, lasting relationships with their
subscribers. We are currently in our "growth stage", rapidly expanding our
revenue and customer base in anticipation of becoming a public company.

We are currently hiring:

DATA ENGINEERS - to work on all layers of the data architecture for
Z-Insights, a new subscriber analytics product.

DESIGN MINDED FRONT END ENGINEER - who love to build engaging, meaningful
interfaces for exploring, visualizing and analyzing data. (The client
frameworks and tools we currently use include Angular.js, d3, CoffeeScript,
jasmine and gulp, but we are always keen to learn ways to develop faster and
better.)

SR. SOFTWARE ENGINEERS, COMMERCE - Foster city only. Already know Java? Let's
add Apex to that skill set and become a full stack developer. You will design
and implement innovative and exemplary B2B and B2C Commerce Platform and
Applications using JavaEE technologies. As well as design and develop highly
scalable and configurable Force.com applications using Apex, VisualForce,
Ajax/Javascript and native Force.com platform features.

Please reach out to me directly - julie.raizes(at)zuora(dot)com or visit:
[https://www.zuora.com/about/careers/](https://www.zuora.com/about/careers/)

------
rskinner
Signpost | New York, NY

Signpost is cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the
power to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships. Our software
creates customer profiles by capturing every email, call and credit card
transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this data to
drive customer loyalty, reviews and referrals. We empower local businesses by
delivering measurable results while saving valuable time.

Named one of America's Most Promising Companies by Forbes, Signpost is backed
by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, Georgian Partners, OpenView Venture
Partners, Scout Ventures and a group of angel investors including Jason
Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in
New York City with locations in Austin and Denver.

Signpost was recently ranked as a "Top Workplace" by The Austin American
Statesman and Crain's New York .

Open Positions:

    
    
         Chief of Staff (NY) - http://grnh.se/8tugv1
         
         Director/VP of Finance (NY) - http://grnh.se/kd038u
         
         Head of Talent (NY) - http://grnh.se/rx2kbv
    
         Business Development Manager, Partnerships (NY) - http://grnh.se/t0jopc
    
         People Operations Associate (NY) - http://grnh.se/mg4dp8
    
         Sales Enablement Specialist (NY) - http://grnh.se/wjt8y6
    
         Test Engineer (TX) - http://grnh.se/d2a01y
    
         Test Engineer (NY) - http://grnh.se/x3bv0g

------
cws
ExtraHop Networks, Inc --Seattle, WA --ONSITE

We're the global leader in wire data analytics, a new approach to IT
Operations Analytics(ITOA). We provide an invaluable platform for deriving
actionable insight from the lifeblood of any IT Ops organization—its wire
data. This is a growing team where everyone makes significant, measurable
impact.

We're growing fast, and hiring for many roles, but I'll just call out two
here:

Digital Marketing Analyst - If you live and breathe web analytics data and
know how to leverage it to make great marketing decisions, check out the full
Job Description and apply here: [http://bit.ly/1BZ58ul](http://bit.ly/1BZ58ul)

Technical Marketing Engineer - Got experience writing scripts and building and
troubleshooting datacenter network environments using common operating systems
and software packages? Know Python and Javascript? Comfortable writing and
talking about all of this? Check out the full Job Description and apply here:
[http://bit.ly/1FRNvHO](http://bit.ly/1FRNvHO)

We're hiring for plenty of roles, so if one of the above doesn't fit, see what
else we have open:
[https://www.extrahop.com/careers/](https://www.extrahop.com/careers/)

I love working at ExtraHop. You will too.

------
spoon16
Time Inc / Seattle, New York, Bangalore, London / Full Time, Onsite

Time Inc operates some of the most recognizable brands in the world. Time,
Sports Illustrated, People, Entertainment Weekly, In Style, Southern Living,
and many others. We are (finally) building out a world class engineering team
to partner with our brands to extend their reach.

We've brought in strong technology leadership from the likes of Amazon,
Netflix, and Microsoft.

I've got positions on the following engineering teams; DevOps (SEA, NYC, LON,
BLR), Digital Asset Management (SEA, NYC, BLR), Branded Web Properties (NYC,
BLR), Editorial Tools (NYC, BLR), Native/Mobile Applications (NYC, SEA).

We are looking for senior engineers and engineering managers with strong
engineering fundamentals. We are just getting off the ground, so are looking
for people comfortable working in environments with many rough edges.

@radeksimko is one of my team members in the UK and is doing great work on our
DevOps effort. He recently became a committer on Terraform[1]. He represents
the type of engineer I'm looking for.

Please reach out to me directly if you are interested in learning more. Email
in profile.

[1]:
[https://github.com/hashicorp/terraform/commits/master?author...](https://github.com/hashicorp/terraform/commits/master?author=radeksimko)

------
ak217
DNAnexus - Mountain View or San Francisco, CA; Boston, MA - onsite, full-time

DNAnexus develops a cloud genomics platform that enables our customers to
succeed in a wide range of genomics enterprises, from personal genomics and
molecular diagnostics to population-scale sequencing and global scientific
collaborations. We design, develop, and deliver algorithms and systems that
realize the full scalability, availability, and security potential of the
cloud. Together with our customers, we improve disease treatment, work on
cancer cures, and push the frontiers of biology. We frequently collaborate on
community-driven software and science, and contribute back to open source
projects that we use.

We have recently been rated as one of 50 Smartest Companies by MIT Technology
Review (and we are the smallest company on the list):
[http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/](http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/)

We are hiring across the board in engineering, science, devops, security,
technical writer, and PM roles. We offer competitive compensation and
benefits. Contact me (email in profile) or apply on the website:
[https://www.dnanexus.com/careers](https://www.dnanexus.com/careers)

~~~
machbio
Applied here a month and half back, have not received any form of
communication from them since then

~~~
ak217
Thanks for pinging here. Could you forward your info to my email? I will check
that it was processed appropriately.

~~~
machbio
Thanks Andrey for Contacting me, and taking the time out to see my
application...

------
russ5russ
Attentiv ([http://attentiv.com](http://attentiv.com)) | Senior Developer |
Washington DC or REMOTE

Our software is the platform of effective collaboration. We’re growing rapidly
and our current and future users need a strong developer.

As a developer -- You will own projects on day one. You’ll work regularly with
Attentiv’s team to improve the software, architecture, usability, and feature
set.

To be successful, you’ll need:

• Proficiency in Node.js, Python, MySQL & NoSQL, WebSockets and preferably
some experience in PHP. Or convince us why we should be using a different
architecture

• Bachelor’s, master’s, or doctorate degree in a related field, or an
intriguing reason for not having one

• Several years of development and work experience

Benefits: Flex schedule, Paid Time Off, Bonuses Team: We have backgrounds with
ultra-successful software companies (Qualtrics, Cision) and experience
consulting some cool people (Deadmau5, Dave Matthews Band, GEICO). We speak a
lot of languages (Tagalog, Spanish, Haitian-Creole) and we love having fun.

Location: We’re based out of DC but your work location is negotiable
(continental US only)

Apply: Send an email to contact@attentiv.com with the subject line “Attentiv
Developer Application” and attach your resume. Make your email memorable. Tell
us why you’re the only one for the job. Convince us we’d be crazy to give an
offer to anyone else but you.

------
koddi
Fort Worth / Dallas, Texas Koddi ([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, TripAdvisor,
Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We manipulate huge data sets to make buying
search ads easier and more revenue productive for our clients.

We work with great partners and clients (like some of the top travel brands in
the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude. Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

contact@koddi.com if interested.

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) – SAN FRANCISCO OR REMOTE

Zoomer is building a new take on food delivery - a platform to handle an
extraordinarily high volume of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that
already deliver.

We have amazing investors behind us, including Y Combinator (S14), First Round
Capital, SV Angel, CrunchFund, Eric Ries, Gabriel Weinberg, the founder of
DuckDuckGo and others. We’re making key hires to build our core team. You’ll
have a ton of impact – lots of freedom to evolve our platform, stack, and
apps. We follow strong dev practices, put an emphasis on testing, and deploy
rapidly.

Help us build cutting-edge technical solutions to:

    
    
      - tough logistics problems, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers in near-real-time.
      - on-demand prediction and forecasting models
      - scalable compute and data infrastructure
      - multiple mobile apps - for restaurants and drivers - on both iOS and Android
      - range of complex real-time frontend interfaces
     

Our stack: We have a multiple mobile applications – for our drivers and
restaurants, a backend service that handles order routing, and several Ruby on
Rails applications for customer-facing/internal services. We’re using
Angular.js on the frontend. Our data team uses Python.

The roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails engineers
      - DevOps engineer
     

If this sounds interesting and you'd like to learn more, please apply here:
[http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/#jobs](http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/#jobs)

~~~
yrezgui
Are you hiring EU devs ?

------
hariananth
San Francisco, CA - Jobr - Senior Software Engineer or Data Scientist - 5-10
FTEs - [http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just over
a year ago, and all key metrics are growing 50-100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M in
funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including Lowercase
Capital, Workday, the Tinder founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer Ventures, and
Eniac Ventures. Our platform now has over 1M jobs across virtually every
industry and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re planning to expand
further later this year.

We’re looking for a hungry, analytical Software Engineer to help us continue
to move quickly and scale engineering operations. You should be comfortable in
all parts of the stack, from writing CSS to querying databases to managing
instances.

* All major systems are written in Go, accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Skala data processing on Spark

* Job search via Elastic on Found

* Mixpanel for tracking (track everything)

* Table tennis - for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other.

Send over an introduction if you’re interested! intro@jobrapp.com

~~~
bkessler100
Am I the only one offended by "hungry" requirement?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Let me have developers about me that are fat, Sleek-headed coders and such as
sleep a-nights. Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look, He thinks too much;
such ninjae are dangerous.

------
m2c
KCG ETG (Electronic Trading Group) | San Jose, CA (ONSITE) | C++ Developer

We work on fully automated algorithmic trading systems, both for customer
market making and proprietary trading. An ETG developer works on building the
trading platforms (mostly C++) and all the infrastructure around it (C++,
Python, Perl, etc).

This position specifically is for a small new team formed to focus on high
impact projects that help us become more agile and innovative. We take
advantage of the latest technologies in C++ and open source communities (see
examples below), and come up with ideas and find and propose and implement
projects that can help improve the firm's productivity in the long run.

Examples of things we do:

* Implement large scale changes to the C++ code base using Clang LibTooling

* Create a testing framework or improve test coverage tracking

* Work on expanding continuous integration and deployment

* Design and implement more performant or more maintainable replacements for existing software components

* Automate manual tasks such as deployment, testing, or performance monitoring

For this position we require strong CS background, and considerable experience
with C++, preferably C++11 or later. Python and Unix shell scripting
experience is a plus. It is also a plus if you generally keep up with the new
technologies, and often think about ways to leverage the latest tools,
libraries, and standards for your work.

~~~
m2c
For more info or to apply, email me at Mohammad Toossi <mtoossi@kcg.com>

------
BMarkmann
Counterpoint Consulting ([http://c20g.com/](http://c20g.com/))

Location: Vienna, VA (near Washington, DC)

Counterpoint creates sustainable competitive advantage for our clients through
business and workforce automation solutions. We create software which lets
machines deal with administrivia while enabling people to focus on the parts
of their work that matter most.

We are looking to hire new software developers and consultants who are
passionate about technology, who relish the opportunity to work in a dynamic,
small company culture and who have a strong entrepreneurial spirit.

Associate Consultant: Experience Level: 0-3 yrs JOB RESPONSIBILITIES: Work
directly with our customers to translate business needs into technical
solutions Analyze business problems Work independently or cooperatively within
software development teams REQUIREMENTS: * Demonstrated record of excellence
inside and outside of the classroom * Software development experience or
interest in pursuing a career in technology

(Senior) Consultant Experience Level: 3-6 yrs NON-TECHNICAL JOB
RESPONSIBILITIES: * Work directly with our customers to translate business
needs into technical solutions * Analyze business problems * Work
independently or cooperatively within software development teams TECHNICAL
EXPERIENCE REQUIREMENTS: * Java, Java Web Frameworks and / or .NET
professional development experience * Web Development Technologies and
Libraries (HTML, JS, CSS, jQuery) * Relational Databases & SQL * BPM
development experience (esp. Appian, Cordys, Metastorm, Activiti)

------
Griever
SCLogic, Annapolis, MD | Full-time | .NET Web Developer

[http://www.sclogic.com](http://www.sclogic.com)

SCLogic develops, markets, sells, and supports its flagship product, Intra.
Intra is a vertical Business Process Management (BPM) solution. In campus
logistics applications, Intra uses mobile computers and barcodes to monitor
and control the flow of tangible objects — mail, parcels, property, files or
people — as they enter, move through, and exit a facility.

We're looking for someone who has the following skills:

* Intermediate knowledge of a modern web application framework (ASP.NET MVC, JSP, Ruby on Rails)

* SQL Server database design and implementation experience

* Knowledge of HTML/CSS and its cross-browser challenges

* Experience with Backbone, Angular, KnockoutJS, Ember or other MV* frameworks

* IIS configuration, troubleshooting & administration (including security issues) hardware implementation (configuring and troubleshooting server issues), networking

* Solid software development process skills

If this sounds like something you'd be interested in checking out, please go
to [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/89812/web-aspnet-
mvc-d...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/89812/web-aspnet-mvc-
developer-sclogic-llc)

Or feel free to reach out to me directly: jsullivan at sclogic.com

------
joshmlewis
DirtJockey | [http://dirtjockey.com](http://dirtjockey.com) | Atlanta, GA |
Software Engineer

DirtJockey is a CRM and inventory management tool for heavy equipment dealers
(think bulldozers, excavators, etc). We bring the messy, offline workflows of
dealers and their sales staff online into a central, easy to use platform. We
have just launched our MVP and closed our seed round of $625k from well known
angels. Our users are passionate about the problems we are solving and provide
weekly input into making the product better. We’re charging head first into
some really unique and challenging problems (like data cleaning with machine
learning), the solutions of which will completely disrupt the industry - and
we need your help!

Stack: Backend: Ruby (Rails), PostgreSQL, Redis (Sidekiq) Frontend: Ember,
Bootstrap, Sass

Software Engineer: You are an experienced developer on every level of the web
stack. You have strong experience (3+ yrs) with Rails and Javascript, but also
know how to properly normalize a database. Bonus points: experience with data
mining, mobile (Android/iOS). Competitive pay with benefits, equity, and
relocation if needed.

To apply email me at josh [at] dirtjockey.com and include a little about
yourself and some projects your proud of.

~~~
rwparris2
Are you still hiring at your Greenville, SC location?

I do mostly c# on the server and angular on the front end. A little python for
automating tasks. My sql is pretty strong, but we use the tsql instead of
postgres.

Would it be worth applying, or are you more interested in people who are
already familiar with the specific parts of your stack?

------
joshyeager
Swift Systems - Frederick, MD - Systems Support Engineer I -
[http://www.swiftsystems.com/careers](http://www.swiftsystems.com/careers)

Swift Systems is a full-service IT engineering and services firm focused on
the delivery of managed IT services. We are looking for a disciplined,
talented, and customer-focused Support Engineer to join our established
engineering team. Our growing team, low turnover, and transparent management
won the Best Place to Work 2014 award in Frederick County.

This position is client-facing with the core responsibilities of performing
remote IT support for Swift’s customers in a variety of sectors including
manufacturing, local government, medical, non-profit, and biotech. You’ll work
with our customer service and engineering teams to deliver quality IT
solutions and services to customers in a variety of industries in the tri-
state area.

To qualify for this position, you should have two or more years of experience
in help desk and remote support. You should have a strong working knowledge of
fundamental operations of Windows software, virtualization technology, mobile
devices, hardware and other equipment (printers, scanners). More importantly,
you should be able to demonstrate a history of excellent customer service,
strong personal responsibility, ability to take ownership of technical issues,
and consistent delivery and follow-through under pressure.

Salary will be $40k – $45k depending on qualifications and experience. This
position also participates in our profit sharing plan to reward teams who
deliver excellent service and performance to our clients.

------
Renevith
Allianz Life Insurance Co | Minneapolis, MN | C#, Financial
Math/Investments/Hedging | Full Time | ONSITE

Be an investment quant/analyst without selling your soul to Wall Street.
Protect insurance policyholder money efficiently instead of sucking as much
profit out of the market as possible. Work 40 hour weeks (for real).

We are looking for people with a hybrid software engineer/financial math skill
set. Heavy on one or the other is okay but _some_ exposure to both is
necessary: we continuously hack on our in-house C# hedging platform, and we
don't do it with corporate IT specs and requirements thrown over the wall, so
you need to be able to understand how our hedging strategies work.

Apply at
[https://www.allianz.com/careers/allianzlife](https://www.allianz.com/careers/allianzlife)
using reference code AZL-53324542-2. That job posting focuses on fixed
income/strategy experience and requires a master's degree equivalent, but
don't be put off: we have other openings. You can also email me at
andy.feldman@allianzlife.com or just reply to this comment. I am a manager on
the hedging team, not a recruiter.

------
mmayerhofer
Digital River — Vienna, Austria (onsite, visa, full-time)

We are creating a micro-transaction platform primarily focused on providing
payment solutions for video games. We're a small team of 15 people from all
over the world (Austria, Brazil, Nigeria, Italy, Spain, Ukraine). We can
assist in applying for a work VISA (as we already went through this whole
process a couple of times).

We are currently looking for:

\- Software Engineer (Java):
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIRIVE&cws=1&rid=1568)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIRIVE&cws=1&rid=1584)

\- QA Automation Engineer:
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIRIVE&cws=1&rid=1563)

If you have any further questions, my email address is in my profile (I'm a
software engineer).

------
krisneuharth
TrueCar | Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-Site

[https://www.truecar.com](https://www.truecar.com)

TrueCar is re-inventing how cars are bought and sold and making the car buying
experience awesome. We are currently in the process of building out a new
development team in Austin, TX to work on our expanding Consumer and Dealer
product offerings. We are looking for the following:

* Lead Web Developer ([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58791789](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58791789))

* Lead Mobile Developer ([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58793546](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58793546))

* Lead QA Developer ([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58792683](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58792683))

* Full-stack Web Developers ([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/54422204](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/54422204))

* Mobile Developers ([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/56443891](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/56443891))

If interested please apply through LinkedIn or contact me directly at
kneuharth@truecar.com with your resume and I’ll be in touch. I’m also happy to
answer any questions that you may have about the positions and TrueCar.

------
piavpn
Private Internet Access | West Hollywood, CA or REMOTE | Ruby on Rails/Full-
Stack Engineers

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

We're one of the world's leading VPN service providers and are looking to grow
our team with people who care about privacy and freedom. We are focusing on
improving the entire customer experience of our product and service,
everything from the website, customer portal, internal tools, to our VPN
clients.

We are looking for Ruby on Rails engineers to help manage our growth and to
build out new features. Our stack, including desktop VPN clients and
infrastructure tooling, is completely Ruby-based. Candidates should have
extensive experience with Ruby, Rails, and one or more of the following:

* Payments provider integration and subscription management (e.g., Stripe, PayPal, Amazon, etc.)

* Performance optimization of the site itself, database schema and queries, etc.

* Affiliate program implementation and third-party integrations

We're a remote team (unless you happen to be based in the LA area, in which
case you'd want to come work from our beautiful office in West Hollywood
hills), and all of our collaboration happens over Slack and Trello, with the
occasional email.

Email jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with your resume and/or links to projects
you've worked on, a link to your GitHub (or some other site where we can see
your code), and what makes you interested in our company. Don't forget to
mention you're from HN!

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | San Francisco | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an idea catalyst: we build, launch and accelerate iconic
companies. We are technologists with a deep respect for design and user
experience. We choose products to create real impact. Not just utility;
delight.

Axiom Zen team members have also helped build, grow, and successfully exit
multiple technology startup companies, generating hundreds of millions of
dollars in shareholder value and giving our team a unique perspective on
product ideation, launch and iteration to market fit.

Opportunities:

\- Polyglot Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/8dseqk](http://grnh.se/8dseqk)

\- Front End Engineer (JS, Angular) -
[http://grnh.se/vt2y78](http://grnh.se/vt2y78)

\- Product Designer - [http://grnh.se/wgk4l1](http://grnh.se/wgk4l1)

\- Technical Product Manager - [http://grnh.se/n2u3fq](http://grnh.se/n2u3fq)

\- Account Executive (Sales, Biz Dev) -
[http://grnh.se/03syix](http://grnh.se/03syix)

\- Founders / Startup Veterans (CEO, COO, CTO) -
[http://grnh.se/ke7gnd](http://grnh.se/ke7gnd)

Learn more about us at [https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co).

~~~
zobied
Check out www.axioms.io!

------
snewman
Scalyr - Frontend, Backend Engineers - San Francisco Mid-Peninsula (on-site) -
$110k-$150k+, >1% equity

 _Hi, I’m Steve Newman. You might remember me from such HN posts as "Searching
20 GB/sec" and "EC2 I/O"._

We're rebuilding server and log monitoring from the ground up, bringing Google
Search levels of power and responsiveness to operations visibility. We have a
small team (lots of room for personal growth), traction, plenty of runway, a
low-stress culture, and lots of meaty problems to tackle. Be part of an
awesome founding team (including the cofounder / lead engineer from Writely --
now Google Docs). We’re aiming high, rethinking everything from large-scale
data filtering to how engineers interact with their tools. Come help us figure
it out!

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs), or I'd love to
hear from you personally (contact info in my profile).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7715025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7715025)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4666855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4666855)

------
bcwik9
Buster | Full-Time | NYC ONSITE | Ruby on Rails/Full-Stack

Buster is a small group in a sunny office in Williamsburg, Brooklyn, quickly
growing an online platform for booking group transportation.

We have a sophisticated pricing and booking tool built and a big pool of
quality vendors taking our bookings. We’re in the midst of bringing a
technology solution to an $11 billion industry that’s offline without our
platform, and we have a clear plan and funding to make it happen, from a
recent $2.4M round led by General Catalyst, Allen & Co., and Jeff Boyd
(Chairman of Priceline).

We're looking for a talented full-stack lead developer:

* Positive vibes

* Self-motivated human inspired by collaboration

* Can communicate technical concepts to non-technical folk

* A desire to dramatically improve an offline industry with technology

* Infectious excitement about coaching a diverse and talented technical group into a dream team

* Open-minded testing-oriented approach to life, and agile philosophy in your work

* Experience working with online payment platforms like Balanced or Stripe

* Front-end skills with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, and responsive design capabilities

* Extensive experience developing and managing Ruby on Rails projects

For more information, or to apply, please email bengineer@buster.com or visit
[https://www.buster.com/jobs#op-63864-lead-
developer](https://www.buster.com/jobs#op-63864-lead-developer)

------
ayanbule
QuadLearning | Ruby Developer | Washington, DC | Full time | ONSITE

Quad Learning is an education start-up that collaborates with community
colleges to offer the American Honors program, a national program for students
who want to transfer to earn a bachelor's degree from a top college or
university. The program is technology-driven at its core, incorporating a
strong online community and advising tools that keep students on a path to
graduation.

The position: We're looking for a backend engineer to join our team. We're
currently looking for someone to help build our integration platform, web
service communications, student transfer application and much more.

Our stack is Ruby, Redis, PostgresSQL on AWS - EC2, RDS, SQS, CloudFormation,
etc

Details: [http://quadlearninginc.com/services/ruby-on-rails-
engineer/i...](http://quadlearninginc.com/services/ruby-on-rails-
engineer/index.html)

Apply at: jobs@quadlearninginc.com

Press: We have been featured in TechCrunch,The New York Times, All Things
Digital, the Washington Post and more.
[http://quadlearninginc.com/category/news/index.html](http://quadlearninginc.com/category/news/index.html)

------
nickburlett
Green Hills Software [[http://www.ghs.com/](http://www.ghs.com/)] | Santa
Barbara, CA

We're hiring for multiple teams, both in Santa Barbara and worldwide:
[[http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html)]

I'll put in a plug for my own team of Embedded Software Consultants. We're
called the "support" department, but we don't field calls about "my cup holder
is broken." We're much more likely to have someone turn compile 20K lines of
C++ code with optimizations for the first time and have them tell us there's a
bug in the compiler; but in reality their program has some undefined behavior
that happens to behave differently with optimizations on -- and it's our job
to find it! (Once we discovered that the code needed three volatile keywords
added, on two lines of code!)

If you thrive on troubleshooting software problems and designing creative
solutions, enjoy learning about new technology, and want to jump in and save
customers in desperate need of a hero, this is the job for you!

Job Requirements:

* Learn and understand the inner workings of complex software systems

* Quickly diagnose technical problems with limited information

* Succinctly explain complex technical concepts to experts from other technical domains

* At least 2 years experience programming in high-level languages, C, and C++

Full-time, onsite, and we can arrange a visa as needed.

To apply please email your resume to jobs@ghs.com.

~~~
zerr
Do you sponsor new H1B's and do not require US citizenship (for US based
roles)?

Also, any prospective C++ positions in Europe (or home-based)?

~~~
nickburlett
> Do you sponsor new H1B's and do not require US citizenship (for US based
> roles)?

We sponsor new H1Bs and have no citizenship requirements for US roles.

> Also, any prospective C++ positions in Europe (or home-based)?

I'm not sure if there are any positions open in Europe at the moment. We're
not currently listing any on the Europe jobs page on our website
([http://www.ghs.com/jobs_europe.html](http://www.ghs.com/jobs_europe.html))
but our European team may be interested in seeing your resume. I suggest
contacting them - details are listed on that page.

------
revx
SNAP Interactive, Inc. | New York | Full-time

SNAP Interactive, Inc. (OTC BB: STVI), a publicly traded company based in New
York City, creates leading and cutting-edge social dating products. Snap's
flagship product, AYI.com (AreYouInterested?) is one of the largest social
dating applications on the internet with over 75 million installs, and offers
a completely integrated Facebook, iPhone, Android and Web app.

SNAP also recently launched The Grade, a mobile dating application catering to
high quality singles, that has been featured in TIME, Fortune magazine, New
York Post, ABC News, USA Today, Vogue, Fox News, and others.

We are recruiting for a number of roles. All roles are based in New York, NY
but we are happy to relocate people from all over the world here.

iOS Developer - [http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/ios-
developer/](http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/ios-developer/)
Android Developer - [http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/android-
develop...](http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/android-developer/)
PHP Developer - [http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/senior-php-
deve...](http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/senior-php-developer/)
Digital Marketing Strategist - [http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-
openings/head-of-growth-...](http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-
openings/head-of-growth-the-grade/)

Hope to hear from you soon!

~~~
tbg
onsite only?

------
pchristensen
Better | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time | On Site

Senior Rails Engineer, Senior Android Engineer

The health technology space is seeing rapid growth and Better’s goal is to
deliver a seamless, on-the-go, and affordable healthcare concierge experience
so consumers can focus on getting healthy and staying healthy. Basically,
subscribers get unlimited access via mobile app to personal health assistants
to help with medical, scheduling, insurance, billing, planning, etc - anything
health-related you need, our assistants can handle it!

As an early stage engineer, you will be joining a lean and fast-paced team to
build out Better’s product foundation. You will tackle interesting and complex
challenges involving sensitive HIPAA compliance issues and non-intuitive
problems.

Being a Better engineer, you will be entrenched in a wide range of the product
area and carry engineering responsibilities across the board.

The office is right next to the Palo Alto Caltrain station.

Right now we're hiring the following positions [from
[https://www.getbetter.com/jobs](https://www.getbetter.com/jobs)]

* Senior Android Engineer - [http://getbetter.theresumator.com/apply/oR2R6s/Senior-Androi...](http://getbetter.theresumator.com/apply/oR2R6s/Senior-Android-Engineer.html)

* Senior Rails Engineer - [http://getbetter.theresumator.com/apply/X3gwCv/Senior-Rails-...](http://getbetter.theresumator.com/apply/X3gwCv/Senior-Rails-Engineer.html)

------
kfor
Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (UW) | Seattle, WA | Developers,
Data Scientists, Research Fellows

Tired of spending your time trying to trick people into clicking on ads and
buying things they don't need? Put your big old brain to better use by using
cutting edge data science to tackle global health and development.

IHME has spent nearly a decade bringing global health statistics into the
modern age, working with the Gates Foundation, NGOs, and governments around
the world to better understand and address problems related to health and
development. We're up to 250 employees now, with hundreds of collaborators
around the world. Our flagship Global Burden of Disease project has been cited
tens of thousands of times and has effected real change.

For developers, we have postings for javascript, databases, and drupal. We're
also looking for a scrum master and project officers. There's postings for
data analysts and researchers right now, and there are some data scientist
roles that should be posted soon. Contact me if you're interested.

[http://www.healthdata.org/get-
involved/careers](http://www.healthdata.org/get-involved/careers)

------
mdu
Benbria ([http://benbria.com](http://benbria.com)) — New York NY, Ottawa ON,
SF - Multiple positions — VISA, INTERN

We are looking for full-stack Node.js developers, data scientists, and interns
(Sep-Dec 2015). We have various openings across the US and Canada. We will
help with your visa process and your relocation.

Benbria builds customer engagement solutions for large enterprises. Our
product, Loop, is changing how businesses and consumers interact with each
other. We are looking for developers to join our new NYC office. You will be
working with some of the largest enterprises and organizations in the world
and have the opportunity to positively impact the lives of many.

We use and enjoy the following: Node.js, CoffeeScript/JS, Backbone, Mongo,
Cassandra. You'll be joining our small team and helping us enhance the product
by designing and implementing new features.

Who are we looking for?

    
    
      * Strong JavaScript knowledge, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js
      * Front-end web development knowledge (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery)
      * Web development & full stack experience
      * Preference for simple, elegant solutions to complex problems
      * A history of getting things done
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * Experience with scaling web applications
      * Experience building fault-tolerant systems
      * Redis, MongoDB, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, Erlang
    

We also have multiple other job positions available. To find out more or to
apply, please visit:

[http://benbria.jazz.co/apply](http://benbria.jazz.co/apply)

------
untitledwiz
Teradata Labs | local in Boston, MA or remote within US timezone; local in
Warsaw, Poland | H1B transfer OK

Our group within Teradata Labs (Teradata Center for Hadoop) is an active
contributor to the SQL on Hadoop open source project PrestoDB. We're looking
for senior software engineers to join us in bringing PrestoDB to the
enterprise!

Here is our technology stack:

\- Presto is entirely written in Java 8

\- Administrative and infrastructure support tools are written in Python

\- We use Git for source control

\- We are big believers in continuous integration so we run builds and tests
continuously on Jenkins

\- We use Chef, Vagrant, Docker and Cobbler for automated installation and
environment provisioning

\- We work with various distributions of Hadoop

As a Senior Engineer you’ll be responsible for the following:

\- Building new functionality into Presto to increase enterprise adoption

\- “Thinking at Scale” and being a performance conscious engineer

\- Applying strong familiarity with algorithms and complexity analysis,
database systems, and distributed systems concepts

\- Writing unit, integration, and system tests that run in our continuous
integration environment

\- Collaborating with teams members to solve engineering problems

The Teradata Center for Hadoop was established through the acquisition of a
startup (Hadapt) and so the culture and feel of our office is still very much
that of a startup.

PM me if you're interested :)

~~~
eykanal
No PM capability on Hacker News, any other way to get in touch with you?

~~~
untitledwiz
Didn't know that. You can e-mail me directly anton DOT petrov AT teradata DOT
com

------
dsacco
Simple | REMOTE or Portland, OR

Simple is a company working hard to transform online banking. We have ~250
employees and we're a subsidiary of BBVA Compass.

We're hiring for security engineers - people with a strong background in
information security who are also comfortable writing code to help build out
new security features. As a security engineer at Simple, you'd be working
alongside our developers to build new security features for our customers,
such as two-factor authentication. You'd also be contributing to the secure
design of our internal systems.

We write code in Scala, Clojure, Go, Ruby, Python and JavaScript, but we don't
expect you to be an expert in all of these technologies right from the get go.

Our code runs on Ubuntu Linux in AWS and is built around immutable snapshot-
based deployments with a strong focus on automation. If you don't have
experience with these technologies but are willing to learn, we'd love to talk
to you.

You'd be joining on as the 8th member of the security team (which includes
me). Feel free to reach out to me with any questions at dy1an@simple.com or
check out the job posting here:
[http://banksimple.theresumator.com/apply/NOpz7x/Security-
Eng...](http://banksimple.theresumator.com/apply/NOpz7x/Security-
Engineer.html)

More generally, we are also hiring for backend engineers, frontend engineers,
mobile engineers and operations engineers. You can find each of these
positions listed here, on our general Careers page:
[https://www.simple.com/careers](https://www.simple.com/careers)

~~~
jph
Praise for Simple and its security team: I interacted with Simple on a
security issue, and Simple's responsiveness and engagement are both top tier.
Kudos!

------
gingerjoos
Compile [[https://www.compile.com/](https://www.compile.com/)] | ONSITE -
Bangalore, India | Software Engineer, Web

My name is Anirudh and I'm a Software Engineer at Compile. We are based out of
California and Bangalore, the current open position is for a web dev in
Bangalore. Feel free to ping me ( anirudh AT compile dot com ) if you have any
questions.

\-----

Delivering actionable information is at the heart of what we do at Compile. As
we scale the service, the amount of structured and unstructured data will grow
exponentially. That’s where you come in. You will be the organizer of this
data; you ensure the reliability and efficacy of customer facing products.

What will you be doing?

    
    
        * You will develop, test and deploy large-scale customer facing web applications.  
        * You will be implementing cutting-edge products and working with engineers who are solving burning real-world problems in Data Science.  
    

What we are looking for?

    
    
        * Solid understanding of web-related technology and programming.  
        * Worked on web frameworks like Django.  
        * Proficient in JavaScript, HTML and CSS.  
        * Experience in designing and building REST interfaces.  
        * Worked on integrating third-party APIs.  
        * You are familiar with search technologies like SOLR/Elasticsearch and databases like MySQL/PostgreSQL.  
    
    

See: [https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-
web.html](https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-web.html)

Email your resume to anirudh AT compile dot com

------
michael-amg
Analytics Media Group | Sr. Engineering, SysAd, and C-level roles | NYC |
Full-Time | ONSITE (mostly)

[http://amg.tv](http://amg.tv)

Our engineers work with billions of rows of set top box data, descriptive
models from the data science team, and a stack that includes Redshift, Hadoop,
Spark, Java, and lots more. We enjoy great benefits, great 13th-story views,
and work-from-home Fridays.

We grew out of the Obama Campaign, where we used big, individual-level data to
buy ads in a more cost-effective way than ever before. We're bringing this
methodology (and scrappiness!) to a broad array of clients, ranging from
Fortune 500 consumer companies to political candidates and interest groups.
And we have made some waves — check out the New York Times Magazine cover
profile of our approach at amg.tv/nyt.

Senior Software Engineer -
[http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs/positions/senior-
sof...](http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs/positions/senior-software-
engineer) System Administrator -
[http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs/positions/sysadmin](http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs/positions/sysadmin)
Data Engineer - [http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs/positions/data-
engin...](http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs/positions/data-engineer)
Chief Research Officer -
[http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs/positions/CRO](http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs/positions/CRO)

------
suany
UserTesting | Mountain View, SF | VISA | ONSITE Come make the web a better
place! UserTesting.com is the premier usability-testing-as-a-service and is
used by over 30,000 companies, including the top-10 web properties. We are a
team of ~20 engineers.

We're looking for DevOps engineers who have the mindset of a good developer
(keeping things simple, reducing coupling, averse to all things “fiddly” etc)
who also enjoy building automated, stable, scalable infrastructure. You should
be enthusiastic about fostering DevOps culture amongst our engineering teams
and helping developers help themselves. AWS/OpsWorks/Chef experience is ++.
You will be defining our systems and leading our DevOps efforts.

Also looking for senior engineers to iterate on our
Rails/Angular/Grape/MySQL/Redis stack, or those interested in managing
engineering teams. Backend candidates should have good architectural design
sense and be interested in contributing to DevOps work. Frontend candidates
should be comfortable working in JS frameworks such as Angular, and have an
eye for design. Manager candidates should have a Servant Leadership attitude.

We pride ourselves on keeping things simple and being NICE - there are no egos
here. "We're a team of leaders" in the sense that each engineer is expected to
take stories from start to running on prod with little/no oversight. We have
huge clients and hence are obsessed in ensuring good customer experiences!

Interested? Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/usertesting/](https://jobs.lever.co/usertesting/) If
you have more questions about our culture, day-to-day, etc, I'd be happy to
answer: suan at usertesting dot com

------
lmay
The Honest Company

www.honest.com/careers

Hiring in Santa Monica, CA | San Francisco, CA | Austin, TX

\-- Ruby on Rails backend for our E-Commerce Site (Python and/or Node.js
experience perfectly fine)

\-- Angular.js and themed Bootstrap on the front-end

\-- Our warehouse currently runs off an in-house created Ruby server

\-- TDD with rspec, capybara, and jasmine tests keeping things stable

\-- RabbitMQ is our main queueing system

\-- Datastores - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached

\-- iOS app in the app store - Honest Baby

Open Positions:

* QA Engineers [https://thehonestcompany.applytojob.com/apply/aAxCc9/Qa-Engi...](https://thehonestcompany.applytojob.com/apply/aAxCc9/Qa-Engineer-Mobile.html?source=Hacker+News)

* Ruby Engineers (Backend & Fullstack) [http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior...](http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior-BackEnd-Ruby-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

* iOS & Android Engineers [https://thehonestcompany.applytojob.com/apply/9UZ9Ee/Senior-...](https://thehonestcompany.applytojob.com/apply/9UZ9Ee/Senior-Android-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

------
Nilef
PYTHON DEVS - REMOTE OK (Well, we only want remote)

Looking for 5-10 Python Devs for a 3-4 week contract paying £500/day at the
well-known company I currently work at. Timezone not an issue. Looking for bug
fixing, testing and some miscellaneous tasks. Looking for experienced devs in
Python 2.7 and 3+

Get in touch with me at nile.frater@gmail.com and shoot me over your CV If
you're interested and I'll pass your CV along to my manager!

~~~
rullopat
Asking for CVs on a private GMail account? Sorry, but it looks a bit fishy.

~~~
wilsonfiifi
Check OP's profile and comments, you'll see where (s)he works

------
blakeweb
Senior Python Data Scientist Salt Lake City, Utah -- Onsite Recursion
Pharmaceuticals

We’re a small (currently 8 full-timers) and fast-growing biotech startup with
an amazing set of advisors including the Broad’s Anne Carpenter, and we're
using high biological experiments in human cells, automated image segmentation
and feature extraction, and machine learning and statistics to find new
treatments for rare genetic diseases faster than anyone has previously thought
possible. We’re looking for a computational scientist with an outstanding
track record to help lead our analysis efforts, with several years of
experience in statistics, machine learning, and software development. You
should be adept at data exploration and visualization, developing and testing
hypotheses,and rapidly solving lots of big and small problems using lots of
numerical data, preferably with python’s scientific stack including pandas,
scikit-learn et al.

More details and how to reach us: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-
data-scientist.ht...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-data-
scientist.html)

~~~
coherentpony
FYI: Getting a 404 from that link.

~~~
noreasonw
Hey, look for data! )).

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist....](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist.html)

------
ryougazilla
Sentieo – Come help us disrupt the Bloomberg terminal and the financial data
industry.

Our system leverages deep search technology with traditional and emerging data
sources to give analysts an edge. We are a well funded, semi-stealth startup
with 30+ engineers and offices in San Francisco, New York and New Delhi,
India. Come see why analysts at billion dollar funds call Sentieo
"irreplaceable": www.sentieo.com.

\---SAN FRANCISCO & NEW YORK---

1.) Data Scientist- Come work with our massive database of structured and
unstructured financial data

2.) Product Marketer- We are looking for a full stack marketer with early
stage startup experience.

3.) Product Manager - Looking for financial analysts who think their current
research tools aren't cutting and want to build something MUCH better.

4.) Senior Elastic Search Engineer – We run one of the world’s largest Elastic
Search deployments and are looking for experts in the field.

\---NEW DELHI, INDIA---

1.) Full Stack Engineer – Looking for python experts with 2+ years of
experience

2.) Front End Engineer – At least 2+ years of with JavaScript, HTML5, and CSS3

3.) QA – Automation Engineer – 2+ years experience building automated testing
systems

4.) Senior Elastic Search Engineer - We run one of the world’s largest Elastic
Search deployments and are looking for experts in the field.

====How to apply===

Email us your resume at careers@sentieo.com and tell us what position you are
applying for. If you really want to stand out – please tell us about a project
that you worked on that you were passionate about.

------
valsfer
Valsfer Inc. (www.valsfer.com) is a Silicon Valley based startup. It is a
trending platform for worldwide talented product designers to showcase their
creative designs. And we help matchmake their designs with visionary product
companies or ODM recourses to commercialize their design. Our vision is to
bring great designs to real life. We only gather the most talented designers
and inventors all around the globe.

Valsfer is currently looking for Front-end design developer. Responsibilities
will include conversion of the UI/UX design wireframes to actual code and
design visual effects for the application, e.g. HTML, CSS, Javascript,
ReactJS, AngularJS, Bootstrap, jQuery. As we continue to grow and deepen our
product offerings, this position is an once-in-a-lifetime opportunity for a
highly experienced individual to shape the future of an innovative, quickly
growing startup by leveraging and applying their preexisting knowledge.

Applicants must be authorized to work in the U.S. We prefer U.S. citizens or
green card holders.

Looking forward to receiving your resume through job.opp@valsfer.com. Visit
our website at www.valsfer.com

------
TomAnthony
Distilled (www.distilled.net) is hiring in London, New York City (NYC) and
Seattle WA - all permanent, full-time roles.

We have a whole host of open positions:
[https://www.distilled.net/jobs/](https://www.distilled.net/jobs/)

In particular, we would very much like to talk to digital marketing / SEO
consultants in any of our cities.

We recently had an all-hands email thread where the whole team discussed what
brought them to Distilled, and why they are still here. It got many great
replies (including a number talking about how people's friends had typically
had 2-3 jobs in the time they'd been with us), but this one stood out:

"A combination of an informal environment, freedom, and high expectations - I
wanted a place where I could be myself and grow doing/learning things that I
was passionate about, while having lots of smart people around me to
collaborate with in doing so. I came from a huge, strictly regimented and
siloed company, and was fed up with being told "that's a great idea, but it's
not your job", and Distilled seemed to be the polar opposite."

~~~
GnomeChomsky
I had a good chat with the folks at Distilled and it seems like a great place
to work. If you're thinking of applying, just go for it!

------
TatQ
Managed by Q | NY, NY | [https://managedbyq.com/](https://managedbyq.com/) |
Full-time

TechCrunch - [http://tcrn.ch/1GS7vzj](http://tcrn.ch/1GS7vzj)

NYT - [http://nyti.ms/1FR5v56](http://nyti.ms/1FR5v56)

WSJ - [http://on.wsj.com/1KriUap](http://on.wsj.com/1KriUap)

Q was founded just over a year ago. Small team (5 backend dev, 3 frontend
devs, 1 mobile dev, 2 product designers, 2 product managers). Huge impact. And
we’re making a difference in the lives of our field operators (cleaners and
handymen) and the communities we serve. Everybody cleans:
[http://j.mp/DTeranMdm](http://j.mp/DTeranMdm).

Our stack includes:

* Django * React * MySQL * Node * iOS * Android

Current openings include:

* Frontend Engineer * Backend Engineer * Full-stack Engineer * Marketing Designer * Product Manager

Also leadership roles on the tech / product / design fronts.

Reach out to tyler at managedbyq dot com with any interest.

Keywords: NYC dev developer programmer hacker python javascript js react.js
reactjs front-end back-end

------
jlisam13
Insikt (pronounced “in-seekt”) is a white label loan origination and investing
platform that enables any brand to lend to its customers and any accredited
investor to invest in consumer loan portfolios.

Insikt was born out of our realization that banks will not be the lenders of
tomorrow – brands will. Traditional banks, saddled with new rules and
regulation, are no longer in the business of taking risk and making loans and
cannot be relied on to deliver credit access and opportunity to the masses.
Instead, tomorrow’s lenders will be media companies, retailers and prominent
brands that have deep relationships with their customers and want to step in
to help their customers get a fair loan. But, to do it right, they need
scoring, servicing, technology and capital — all of which are expensive and
difficult to build. So, why build it if you don’t have to? This is the future
of lending. Any brand or company can be a lender. We’ve launched “Lending as a
Service” (LaaS) to power this transformation.

We are bringing together the best and brightest to solve real problems in the
financial industry. We are looking for diverse talent across many different
domains including designers, front end and back end development, product
management, analytics and data science, credit, operations, and capital
markets.We want passionate, fun-loving people who can contribute positively to
our company and our culture. Let us know if this sounds like you.

[http://www.insikt.com](http://www.insikt.com)

Technologies:

front-end: angular, react back-end: java(finagle), node, groovy, postgres

we run on AWS and we use chef for deployment.

Contact me: jlisam@insikt.com with the subject "HN"

------
robg
Neumitra - physiology of daily brain health - Boston, MA at South
Station/Leather District

Full-time for embedded, mobile (iOS and Android), and full stack applications
from physiological data.

At Neumitra we're building medical electronics to measure and manage you and
your world. We're data scientists by training in neuroscience, aerospace, and
genomic engineering. We're focused on physiological data toward continuous
brain health for optimizing our lives.

We're hiring data-driven engineers including embedded firmware, mobile, and
web applications, back-end and front-end technologies. Our stack runs from the
body to servers. We use machine learning and statistical learning techniques
to build personalized and population health technologies for daily brain
health.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of brain health and
performance.

We've had great luck finding amazing people here. Please say
hello@neumitra.com!

------
decode
Hitmeister - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, Local, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strength lies in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (15 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell items
directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,000 sellers running their
own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more programming
talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 3 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues. In particular, if you have a CS degree or at least 5
years of experience you probably qualify for an EU Blue Card, and we have lots
of experience with those. We don't do remote work, but we'll help you
relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-
bac...](http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-backend/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

~~~
JshWright
Please don't include the word rem0te if you are excluding it. Use 'onsite
only' instead, to allow easier searching.

------
soham
[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com) is looking for
a part-time grader to grade homework. REMOTE ok. Hourly.

At InterviewKickstart, we conduct a rigorous bootcamp to prepare for technical
interviews at small and big career-launching tech companies. It is my passion
business i.e. it's not making a ton of money. I was a very early engineer at
Box and most recently their Director of Engineering before I quit to do this
full-time. I've done an obscene amount of interviewing and hiring in my
career.

Grading homework assignments thoroughly is a commitment of ~10 hours a week.
You must have a solid CS background, and be able to read and understand
multiple programming languages (at last Java, C++ and Python). Interviews for
this position will consist of a coding test of small problems covering a
breadth of CS topics. You should also have some sort of a passion for this
kind of work of helping people with accountability. I will pay quite well to
the right candidate.

If this piques your interest, then please send me an email:
soham@interviewkickstart.com.

------
misternugget
flinc - Darmstadt, Germany - [https://flinc.org](https://flinc.org)

flinc is a German start-up that's working hard to transform the face of public
transportation by making ride-sharing easier, more intelligent and more fun to
use. flinc is at the forefront of dynamic ride-sharing systems and is
integrated into GPS systems, cars and applications of high-profile partners.

We are looking for an experienced developer to help us scale out our backend
system. Our main application is written in Ruby and using Ruby on Rails. We
are also making heavy use of PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Redis. Besides the newest
version of Ruby we also have code written in Go and C in production.

Of course, clean code, automated testing, monitoring, continuous integration
and DevOps are a high-priority for us.

If you're interested in working with us in Darmstadt, Germany: read the
contact information on the job site and shoot us an email, telling us a bit
about yourself! [https://flinc.org/jobs/backend-
developer](https://flinc.org/jobs/backend-developer)

------
jackfoxy
Tachyus - San Mateo, CA - several open positions

We are revolutionizing the oil and gas industry, well funded, and (most
importantly) producing significant revenue. This is the opportunity for the
right people to align with us and share in ownership. We are a focused science
and engineering driven team working with real physical devices and processes
in technology and the natural world. You will work closely with 3 PhDs, 2
Masters of Science, and 4 Microsoft MVPs. We take our Values statement
seriously, so read it first and decide.
[http://tachyus.com/joinus/](http://tachyus.com/joinus/)

Software Engineers - F#, Python, and Web

We believe that expressive, declarative code is more frequently correct code.
The core of our software platform is built with F#, a functional-first,
strongly-typed compiled language. We seek engineers who are excited to do
full-stack, product-driven thinking.

Our core physics and data science algorithms are written in Python and bridge
the gap between pure research code and production-quality algorithms, often
scaling up code to run faster on more computers. We seek engineers who are
excited to do product-driven thinking, grounded in hard core physics and
statistics.

Web Engineers (you know who you are) we use Typescript and an MVVM design on
the front-end, and F# for our API layer. Regardless of language experience,
the ideal candidate has strong experience implementing web applications which
are correct, attractive, performant, and maintainable.

Correctness Engineer

The Tachyus Correctness Engineer is a Software Engineer who specializes in
building the infrastructure to prove our software and algorithms produce
accurate results. The CE works closely with the entire Engineering
organization to prevent, catch, prioritize and eliminate errors in both
software and data. He or she is an engineer at heart, preferably with
experience writing production code.

Product Manager

We need a Product Manager to work at the intersection of our customers,
scientists, engineers, and designers gathering feedback from customers,
synthesizing iterations into precise documentation, and communicating clear
product requirements to the team as we execute on our ambitious product
roadmap.

Recruiter

Help us fill our positions today and in the future.

~~~
signa11
> Correctness Engineer

would it be remiss to call this QA ?

------
aliuy
Join the best little startup at Microsoft.

The Azure DocumentDB team is hiring -
[http://jobs.documentdb.com/](http://jobs.documentdb.com/)

Building NoSQL awesomeness; located in Redmond, WA (near Seattle).

=== What is DocumentDB? ===

Azure DocumentDB is Microsoft’s multi-tenant distributed database service,
purpose-built for managing JSON documents at the Internet scale. Inside
Microsoft, several large applications have been using DocumentDB in
production.

=== Who are we? ===

We are a small and nimble team of systems engineers inside the Azure Data
Platform Group (DPG) which builds services like SQL Azure and HDInsight.
Joining our team is a fantastic opportunity to work with some of the best
systems engineers in the industry who are tackling challenges that will
continue to shape the industry.

We believe that building a novel database from ground up is a once in a
lifetime opportunity. This is a ground floor opportunity to build a large
scale distributed storage system. The team culture values results, operating
with a sense of urgency, engineering quality, technical excellence, and
grassroots innovation.

=== Contact Us ===

Send us an email at: askdocdb {at} microsoft.com

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

★ Associate Product Manager - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-associate-
product-manager](http://spothero.com/careers#job-associate-product-manager)

★ Senior Product Manager, Mobile Apps - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-
senior-product-manager-mobil...](http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-
product-manager-mobile-apps)

★ Senior QA Automation Engineer - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-qa-
automation-enginee...](http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-qa-automation-
engineer)

★ Senior UX Designer - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-ux-
designer](http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-ux-designer)

★ Software Engineer, iOS - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-software-engineer-
ios](http://spothero.com/careers#job-software-engineer-ios)

★ Software Engineer, Android - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-software-
engineer-android](http://spothero.com/careers#job-software-engineer-android)

Please email jobs@spothero.com with your resume to apply. Thanks!

------
su4nyc
Final (YC W15) - Mountain View, CA - Full Time, On-site

Final is building the next generation of credit cards and is looking for:

DevOps Engineer w/AWS expertise

Full Stack Engineer / Generalist
([https://getfinal.com/jobs/fullstack/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/fullstack/))

Backend Engineer
([https://getfinal.com/jobs/backend/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/backend/))

Final is a credit card that gives consumers total control over their merchant
relationships and transparency in their spending. Rather than a single card
number, Final generates multiple card numbers the consumer can restrict, and
manages them automatically.

It works everywhere you buy; online, and offline, and implements with digital
wallets like Google Wallet and ApplePay with zero updates to the payment
infrastructure. With Final, you’ll never lose access to your spending ability
from a breach, fraud, cancelled or stolen card ever again.

You can read more at: [http://final.is/hiring](http://final.is/hiring)

------
aytanb
Summit Securities Group | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

We are a proprietary trading firm that utilizes cutting edge technologies to
provide liquidity to global electronic exchanges. We have a diverse team of
traders, researchers, and technologists, all with diverse educational
backgrounds, who work collaboratively to solve some of the most challenging
and complex technological problems in any industry.

Most of our open roles, as well as information about our firm and culture can
be found on www.ssgllc.com

We are hiring for several positions including:

quantitative research
[http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/75278](http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/75278)

strategy implementation developer
[http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/75179](http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/75179)

a lead C# developer
[http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/70291](http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/70291)

and one position which is not listed there. This role is for an internal core
development team that architects and leads the development of the technology
used by the entire firm. This group touches everything from the network stack,
to research and statistical analysis tools and framework, to production
trading algorithms. If you consider yourself an elite developer, we want to
speak with you!

We prioritize practical, diverse software development, with a keen eye towards
scalability and performance.

We are able to sponsor those already on H1B visas or students on F-1 visas who
are graduating this year.

------
antoniobologna
Rapid7 | Austin, TX | Sr. UI Developer | Full Time, Onsite |
[http://www.rapid7.com](http://www.rapid7.com)

Rapid7 is the leading provider of security risk intelligence solutions.
Rapid7's integrated vulnerability management and penetration testing products,
Nexpose and Metasploit, empower organizations to obtain accurate, actionable
and contextual intelligence into their threat and risk posture. Rapid7's
solutions are being used by more than 1,600 enterprises and government
agencies in more than 65 countries, while the Company's free products are
downloaded more than one million times per year and enhanced further by over
125,000 security community users and contributors. Rapid7 has been recognized
as one of the fastest growing security companies worldwide by Inc. Magazine
and is backed by Bain Capital Ventures.

[https://careers-rapid7.icims.com/jobs/2050/sr.-front-end-
eng...](https://careers-rapid7.icims.com/jobs/2050/sr.-front-end-engineer/job)

------
KingMob
SmartGift | New York (NYC) | Senior Software Engineer | on-site preferred, but
REMOTE for the right person (with occasional travel to NYC)

We're building the next generation of gifting and we're looking for a senior
full-stack web engineer to help us.

If you like working fast, building REST APIs that will be used by millions and
creating complicated e-commerce systems, we want you. You'll be given
responsibility, freedom, challenges, and the chance to determine your
workplace. Not to mention, we offer more equity than you could get at most
places.

If you think of technical debt like a curse that will come back to haunt your
future self, contact me (Matthew Davidson) at matthew at smartgift.it.

If you're looking for a little puzzle to do, write a code snippet (in any
language) that converts the word "hiring" into decimal Unicode points and then
concatenates their decimal representations back into a string. Use that string
as an email address to apply (E.g., the word "hey" would be
104101121@smartgift.it). Be sure to attach the code snippet as well as a cover
letter and resume.

~~~
developer1
Regarding your puzzle, the mention of unicode is strange considering the
string "hiring" can be handled with ordinals < 255 in any language (ie: no
special handling for unicode required). Some languages make unicode ordinals
easy, others not so much. Perhaps encoded("hiring☺")@smartgift.it? ;)

~~~
KingMob
Yes, it's a bit of a red herring. Or it was, until you gave it away :) I guess
next time we'll have to demand EBCDIC.

------
gregors
Carbon Five | Chattanooga, TN ONSITE |Test Driven Web Developer |
[http://www.carbonfive.com/](http://www.carbonfive.com/)

Carbon Five Web Developers have 2 or more years of professional web
development experience and already understand that deploying untested code to
production is betting against the future. You're a productive member of your
team, but you're not yet ready to lead teams. Maybe you want to lead some day,
but need the support to get there; or maybe it's just not your thing. You
should...

★ Have experience with JavaScript and Ruby.

★ Have strong communication and collaboration skills.

★ Enjoy pair programming (we may not pair all the time, but everyone pairs).

★ Be curious about other languages and platforms (Go, Swift, iOS, ...).

★ Enjoy being given goals and finding ways to achieve them.

★ Value Agile XP Practices (Iterative development, Refactoring, TDD/BDD,
CI/CD, ...).

★ Prior consulting or freelancing experience is a bonus.

★ We're currently using Ruby (mostly Rails) and JavaScript (Node.js) on the
back-end. On the front-end we're building sophisticated clients with
HTML5/JavaScript and Native iOS (Obj-C, Swift). That's where we are today, but
there's no telling how that might evolve over the next few years. We’re always
trying new things to see what works for us and our clients.

Our developers get a tremendous amount of experience because of how we work
with one another and with our clients. Carbon Five is a great place to learn a
ton and have a great time doing it.

How to apply

Please send an email to info@carbonfive.com

------
kscottz

       _____                                                
      |_   _|                                               
        | | ___ _ __ ___  _ __   ___                        
        | |/ _ \ '_ ` _ \| '_ \ / _ \                       
        | |  __/ | | | | | |_) | (_) |                      
        \_/\___|_| |_| |_| .__/ \___/                       
                         | |                                
                         |_|                                
    

Tempo Automation -- San Francisco, CA -- ONSITE

[http://www.tempoautomation.com](http://www.tempoautomation.com)

Front End / Back End / Software Generalists

No one went to engineering school to write boring e-commerce websites. Come
help Tempo Automation build the future of electronics manufacturing. We are
currently looking for developers to help build out our factory software
infrastructure and design a slick user interfaces for our robots and
customers. No robotics skills are necessary. Candidates should roughly have
the following skills:

* College degree in CS/CE/EE or equivalent experience.

* Good python back-end chops -AND/OR- decent front end JS skills.

* Flexible software generalists are our preferred applicants.

* We are looking for seasoned engineers. Applicants must have one or two real-world projects under their belt.

* We're a Linux shop, so candidates must be able to navigate a command line.

* Experience with MongoDB, OpenCV, iPython, Pandas, Numpy, and similar packages are a big plus.

Please send a resume and a portfolio of past work to
katherine[at]tempoautomation.com.

------
jpbutler
NPR | Boston | Engineering Manager, Senior Engineers | ONSITE

NPR (National Public Radio) is hiring an engineering manager and senior
engineers at our Digital Services office in Boston.

NPR does a lot more than serve 27 million listeners each week with unsurpassed
news coverage. We also deliver news, information and music to over 16 million
people a month on our digital platforms. We're dedicated to working in
partnership with public broadcasting stations to create a more informed public
- one challenged and invigorated by a deeper understanding and appreciation of
events, ideas and cultures.

Join the NPR Digital Services team located in Boston, and work with our member
stations nationwide to develop digital strategies and capabilities that will
grow audience in local markets. We are looking for individuals who have
innovative ideas and rock-solid skills, who thrive in a fast-paced, start-up
like environment and who believe in what we do.

More here:
[http://www.npr.org/about/careers/](http://www.npr.org/about/careers/)

Or, email me: jbutler@npr

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - Los Angeles, CA, Shanghai, and Boston, MA -
[http://www.secondspectrum.com](http://www.secondspectrum.com)

Big data has come to sports, and Second Spectrum is using it to transform the
sports experience, for everyone from coaches and players to the most hardcore
or casual fan. We have trained machines to understand sports at a level of
sophistication that exceeds that of most collegiate players. Using this
machine understanding, we deliver analytics software that is helping ten NBA
teams win more games, is enabling national broadcasters to tell better
stories, and will give every fan their own personal sportscast. We have signed
deals with ESPN and Fox to deliver content and interactive products for their
for their broadcasts, and have had our work used on both NBA Countdown and
SportsCenter.

We are looking for a variety of engineering roles, including full-stack,
UI/UX, systems, mobile, dev-ops, machine learning and computer vision
engineers. The responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that
supports detailed but intuitive analytics, to front-end interfaces that will
appear on national sports broadcasts, to scalable backend infrastructure that
supports robust video streaming, to ML and CV engineering that enables the
semantic layer that understands the game. Our software stack is based around
Node, Go and Python, and we also use C++ for our video systems.

In addition to the engineering roles, we’re also hiring a product manager who
will guide our engineering and design efforts in order to deliver our
technology to all our customers, ranging from NBA coaches to casual fans of
the game.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is is
work@secondspectrum.com. I'm also available for any questions you might have
at noel@secondspectrum.com

------
nathanh
* Full Stack Engineers * DevOps Lead * Tech Leads *

TeachersPayTeachers -
[http://www.teacherspayteachers.com](http://www.teacherspayteachers.com) (TpT)
New York, NY

We're building out a new engineering team at an established startup in Ed-
Tech. TeachersPayTeachers is the world's first and biggest online open
marketplace where teachers buy, sell, and share original educational
materials. Our community of over 3 million active teachers connects and shares
knowledge on the site every day, and has generated over $100 million in sales
of some of the best, original, most creative classroom resources. Where you
come in: although the company has a lot of users and strong reputation, only
now are we building out our NYC engineering team to build out TpT's future.
This a green field opportunity to set the engineering culture and how we
organize ourselves going forward while maintaining an app at high traffic and
still growing!

If you're interested in hearing more, I'd love to get in touch -
nhurst@teacherspayteachers.com

------
zwegner
IdealSpot Inc, Austin, TX, ONSITE, INTERNS possible

IdealSpot is looking for a backend engineer!

IdealSpot brings the power of machine learning to retail site selection.
Basically, we work with the massive amount of location-based data sources out
there to help businesses find the best place to open a new location.

We're a young startup (less than a year old), but now that we have seed
funding, we're looking to scale up our business. We'd like to handle a huge
number of data sources, with a huge number of models processing them,
providing value to a huge number of businesses. Since we're so early in our
development, there's a lot of room to help us work out the architecture, and
make a big impact in how our business works.

Most importantly, we are looking for general software engineering skills. You
should be able to dive into any problem and understand the interactions
between all the different parts of it. You should be able to write clean,
maintainable, modular code. That said, we are looking for somebody who can:

* Code in Python (preferably including NumPy/SciPy/Pandas/Scikit-learn)

* Work with "messy" data--scraping websites, working with CSV/JSON/REST APIs, automating cleanup tasks, etc.

* Interact with databases (we use Postgres/PostGIS/Mongo, and more are on the horizon)

* Do some basic sysadmin-type work, including working with Linux, EC2, Docker

If you don't know all of these, (or even if you do!), show us that you can
learn quickly. Or even show us what we can use that's better!

Send us an email at work@idealspot.com if you're interested. Feel free to
include any past work you can show us, such as a GitHub profile.

------
cphoover
Under Armour | Baltimore, MD | On-Site | Fulltime

Looking for Node.js engineers (Scala experience is a plus too). We are
rebuilding much of the architecture that runs ua.com as highly available
node.js powered microservices. Also will be publishing API's to integrate with
recent UA acquisitions MyFitnessPal, MapMyFitness and Endomondo.

I'm an engineer at UA, and can be reached at choover(at)underarmour.com

------
jbleich
CLVmetrics |Lead Full Stack Engineer - First Employee | Philadelphia, PA w/
NYC early 2016 | Onsite or Remote

CLVmetrics ([http://www.clvmetrics.com](http://www.clvmetrics.com)) is a
technology company with a simple but important belief: companies should treat
their customers differently based on each customer’s lifetime value (CLV) to
the business. Our goal is to enable firms to do so by providing access to the
cutting-edge statistical models of co-founder Wharton Professor Peter Fader
that forecast customer behavior far into the future. To accomplish this goal
and allow companies to implement customer-centric marketing strategies, our
world-class team of statisticians, marketers, and data scientists is building
an enterprise-grade cloud-based analytics suite to commercialize our own
award-winning research on consumer behavior, marketing theory, and statistics.

Our founding team has the technical expertise for the back-end (C++ and R),
and we are looking to add an expert full stack developer to the team to help
us design, code, and ultimately manage the system architecture as we deploy
our product. Currently, our stack runs on AWS with Python (Flask) and
AngularJS on the front end. Experience with SQL/NoSQL technologies a huge
plus.

The key issues that we will face are:

-Infrastructure security: We’re touching some of a corporation's most sensitive data

-System robustness: This will be mission-critical software for a company as they will base numerous marketing decisions on the information

-Scalability: We will be working with massive data sets (millions of customers and hundreds of millions of transactions) and computationally intensive models

If you're looking for new engineering challenges, please contact
justin@clvmetrics.com.

------
woodrow
Lyft | Onsite in San Francisco, CA | Engineering & Product

Lyft is hiring for all positions
([https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)), including mobile,
frontend, backend, infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on
interesting and challenging engineering and product problems to make
transportation more efficient and more friendly.

I'm particularly interested in security engineers: security folks who are also
strong software engineers, or strong software engineers with an interest in or
experience with security. The Lyft security team is just getting off the
ground, which means you'll have a lot of responsibility and will be working at
all levels of the stack with our other engineering teams to ensure Lyft is
secure, trustworthy, and available to keep our users moving.

This position isn't on our jobs site just yet, but I'm happy to talk more
about it. If you're interested in working on security at Lyft, please ping me
at steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Why do the doctors lab require 2 vials of blood for a lab test? (hint: watch
the CNN Video!) At Theranos, we are redefining healthcare by solving speed and
accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering and life
sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today; our
process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing them
to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/05/18/exp-gps-elizabeth-
ho...](http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/05/18/exp-gps-elizabeth-holmes-
theranos.cnn)

[http://upstart.bizjournals.com/companies/startups/2015/07/01...](http://upstart.bizjournals.com/companies/startups/2015/07/01/theranos-
testing-times-lie-ahead-for-secretive.html)

An advanced stage startup, We are looking for engineers who want to make a
positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for Senior SQL Server developers,
Senior iOS engineers, Front End Engineers and Recruiters. All roles - minimum
1 years work experience required (Sorry no internships).

VISA (T1 & H1B) and Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No
remote – No International Relocation.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

~~~
sudhirj
Please edit your post to use the word ONSITE instead. You're drawing people
searching for the R word.

------
kevinschumacher
PwC US | Washington, DC; San Jose, CA | On Site | Full Time

We are transforming traditional network security analytics, utilizing cloud
technologies to improve detection and alerting of security threats. You will
work on enterprise-facing products in the information security space.

Our team is small and agile (currently 7 engineers) but with the backing of
one of the world's largest professional services firms, PwC.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - frontend and backend software engineers
      - DevOps engineers
      - a product-focused engineering manager
      - data integrators (client facing, still technical)
    

to be part of a small but growing engineering team in a "startup in the
enterprise" type of setting. This team is part of PwC's Advisory services, but
these are NOT consulting positions (except for data integrators; that is more
consultanty -- somewhat similar to "forward deployed engineer" positions you
find at Palantir/OPower/etc).

Ideally, you will have experience in building scalable web applications and/or
data analytics solutions. You should have experience with some of our tech
stack:

    
    
      - Python, Java, Javascript, SQL
      - Kafka, Spark, Google BigQuery, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, MySQL
      - Ansible, Google Cloud Platform
      - Information security topics, log aggregators (e.g., fluentd, logstash), data analytics
    

You must be comfortable with:

    
    
      - linux shell
      - cloud infrastructure
      - git
    

Email me at kevin dot schumacher at pwc.com if you are interested in
discussing any of these roles (please put "HN" in the subject - no recruiters,
please).

We have hired a few people off of these "Who is hiring" threads, so I'm
excited to speak to anyone with interest.

------
songc
Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) Nashville TN or
remote

We're looking for talented and highly motivated software engineers to help
make the music business more efficient and transparent for artists and music
teams.

Songspace is building content and data management tools to power the next
phase of the music industry. One part creative app for songwriters & artists
(think Evernote) and one part content management system / API for labels and
publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate assets and data
(recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and music metadata) for
artists and music teams.

We're hiring for the following positions:

-Backend Engineer LAM(PHP|Python) with a focus on RESTful API development and client onboarding

For more information visit [https://static.songspace.com/job-
descriptions/backend.pdf](https://static.songspace.com/job-
descriptions/backend.pdf) or email chris@songspace.com

------
victoriatorres
Remote/Telecommute Ruby on Rails Developer Compensation: $60,000 - $80,000
(Depending on experience) Reply to: jobs@cyanna.com (Please include GitHub
username)

At Cyanna, we believe education should be accessible to everyone, and that if
you’ve got knowledge to share, nothing should stand in your way. So we work
with educational institutions to help them launch, run, and market their
schools — and make sure they’re compliant with government regulations along
the way.

One of the things we offer is customized software solutions that make it easy
for institutions to track and teach students, and for regulatory agencies to
track institutions. Right now, we’re looking for a full time Ruby on Rails
Developer to help build our next generation e-learning platform.

These are the skills we expect you to have: Ruby Rails JavaScript HTML CSS
(SASS) jQuery (Backbone.js or Ember.js a plus) SQL (PostgreSQL a plus) Git API
development Browser compatibility issues Deployment methodologies (e.g.
Capistrano) Database/query optimization

------
sirn
BANGKOK, THAILAND / ON SITE / VISA / FULL TIME

Omise, Co., Ltd ([https://www.omise.co](https://www.omise.co)) is currently
looking for a full-stack Ruby on Rails developer and a UX designer. We're an
international team passionate about bringing an easy to use payment gateway to
Asia. We recently raised a $2.6M series A.[1]

You will be working in a nice environment surrounded by awesome beer places
around the office (the nearest one is 3 minutes walk!) Ruby on Rails developer
will be responsible in both backend and frontend of our system. UX designer
will be responsible for overall UX of all our products (web, iOS, Android,
plugins).

If you're interested, let's start by sending an email to jobs@omise.co telling
us what you do.

[1]: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/05/omise-2-6-million-
series-a-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/05/omise-2-6-million-series-a-
southeast-asia/)

~~~
GnomeChomsky
Hi, any chance you're hiring for any non-technical roles at this time?

~~~
sirn
Sorry for late reply. We're also looking for Business Development and
Technical/Fraud Support if you're interest. :-)

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation. And we've recently started using a work-sample in our
hiring process, so no coding at a whiteboard with someone over your shoulder
or other high-stress interview awfulness.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

All roles are ONSITE in NYC.

------
timscully
3D Repo Ltd | [[http://3drepo.org](http://3drepo.org)] | London, UK | ONSITE
preferred, but potential for REMOTE, EU.

If you are interested, please email team@3drepo.org

3D Repo is a multi-award winning open source software for Building Information
Modelling in the cloud. Instead of architects, consultants and contractors
sharing massive proprietary files in a costly and time consuming manner, they
can simply point their web browser to an encrypted online repository in order
to examine all project stages virtually, even on mobile devices. Over 40
different 3D file formats are decomposed and federated in our big data
repository. 3D Repo has collaborated on a number of large industrial projects
with companies such as ARUP, Balfour Beatty and British Telecom. In 2014, 3D
Repo won the MongoDB World Innovation Award, the UCL Bright Ideas Award, the
Breakthrough Information Technology Exchange Award and was shortlisted for the
Royal Academy of Engineering ERA Foundation Entrepreneurs Awards as well as
the EPSRC UK ICT Research Pioneers Awards. 3D Repo is partially funded by
InnovateUK and EIT Digital.

The following full-time positions are to be filled in by the 1st of September
2015:

\- Customer Account Manager, London

Responsible for customer facing roles including demonstrations, support,
accounts, etc. Requires technical capabilities but more importantly strong
interpersonal skills

\- Front-end Dev, London

Advanced knowledge of Bootstrap, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS and good design skills
Experience in AngularJS is a plus

\- Test Dev, London

Experience of unit, regression and stress testing in C++, JavaScript, Travis
Experience in NoSQL databases is a plus

We offer very competitive salaries on par with any large London-based
corporate, yet provide the excitement and flexibility of a start-up!

------
alexauritt
Skilledup Accelerator - accelerator.skilledup.com - New York City

=========

We’re looking for a Senior Ruby Developer to help us build a mentored online
education platform. You are a coder, a system designer, and a mentor. More
than that, the Senior Ruby Developer is a crucial, respected contributor to a
great team that is playing to win and having a blast in the process.

We are looking for 2+ years of professional rails experience.

Tools include: Ruby on Rails, ReactJS, Postgres, Heroku, RSpec, Factory Girl,
CoffeeScript, Konacha & Mocha, Trello, GitHub, git rebase -i, CodeClimate,
Gemnasium, and CircleCI.

About Skilledup Academy

§ Education changes the world: We're an education company at heart. We care
about the growth of our learners and our employees. We have investment days on
Fridays to research the competition, learn new skills, and do things that get
us closer to our vision.

§ Sustainable Code: We practice BDD. Our code is beautiful and we're proud of
the work we produce. We have over 95% test coverage, but we focus on writing
the right kinds of tests.

email: alex@skilledup.com

------
Sourcefabric
Quality Assurance Engineer at Sourcefabric, Berlin (or Europe)

Sourcefabric is an open source organisation which builds software tools for
media organisations all over the world. We are looking for a key member of the
Quality Assurance team.

YOUR DUTIES x To test our full range of professional tools for journalists and
client implementations x Running builds in our Continuous Integration
environment x Taking part of sprint meetings as part of our Agile process x
Working with Product Owners/Managers on defining acceptance criteria x Filling
in new test cases x Writing automated tests x Troubleshooting x Bug-triaging

COMPLETE JOB DESCRIPTION:
[https://www.sourcefabric.org/en/home/jobs/2092/Quality-
Assur...](https://www.sourcefabric.org/en/home/jobs/2092/Quality-Assurance-
Engineer-Berlin.htm)

GITHUB: [https://github.com/sourcefabric](https://github.com/sourcefabric)

CONTACT: jobs@sourcefabric.org

------
awinder
Urgent Consult | Senior Software Engineer | New York City, NY | Full Time,
Remote OK (EST preferred, US time zone required)

Urgent Consult is an innovative, award-winning health tech startup that's
tackling some of the most pressing problems of the healthcare system. We
connect patients to the right providers and make sure they receive the highest
quality care. We're a small team, but passionate about what we do and about
building the best product. We are Pilot Health Tech NYC 2014 winners; members
of the Blueprint Health family; winners of Design for Health's award for Best
Provider-Facing Design.

Here's a bit more info re: the kind of background and skills we're looking
for:

* Production and developer automation stacks leveraging docker, consul, and ansible

* Microservices with Nginx and Node.JS

* Building Hypermedia APIs, browser-based web applications, and reactive architectures

* Distributed databases and cluster computing, with stuff like Cassandra and Spark

Please email your resume to hiring [at] urgentconsult.com if you think you're
a good fit.

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat is hiring for a number roles: mobile dev (iOS, Android), devops
(rabbitmq, ec2, MySQL), full stack web developer (python, django, javascript,
nodejs.) We are also hiring interns for the Fall (Sept-Dec) term so please
feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on experience from
$70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
valley) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in the US. If you're
not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to contact
us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage the work
permit / visa process.

Send your resume/github account to steph at tophat dot com.

[https://tophat.com/careers/](https://tophat.com/careers/)

------
primaryobjects
The Associated Press | Cranbury, NJ | Junior Front-End Web Developer | Full
Time, Onsite [http://www.ap.org](http://www.ap.org)

The Associated Press has an opening for a junior web developer with experience
in C# .NET MVC 5, AngularJs, jQuery, Javascript, CSS, MongoDb, and REST web
services. Experience with Node.js and Github is a plus!

The AP is one of the largest and most trusted sources of independent
newsgathering, supplying a steady stream of news to its members, international
subscribers and commercial customers. Founded in 1846, AP has covered all the
major news events of the past 165 years, providing high-quality, informed
reporting of everything from wars and elections to championship games and
royal weddings.

[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=AP&cws=1&rid=3334)

------
evan_
Palo Alto Software - Eugene, OR - Full-time, ONSITE

We are hiring front-end and devops positions to work on LivePlan, a rapidly-
growing business planning application for small and medium businesses.

React, Flux, Java, AWS, lots of other cool stuff. Good environment, good
people, and it's not the Bay Area so that's like an automatic 1.5x multiplier
to the salary right off the bat.

Just because it's hard to search for "OR" sometimes I'm going to specifically
spell out "Oregon".

We're using React/Flux on the front end, Java on the back end. Lots of cool
problems to solve in the coming months.

Craigslist ads:
[http://eugene.craigslist.org/sof/5080695549.html](http://eugene.craigslist.org/sof/5080695549.html)
[http://eugene.craigslist.org/sof/5080703611.html](http://eugene.craigslist.org/sof/5080703611.html)

You can email me, evan at paloalto dot com, with any questions.

------
mooreds
Oracle Data Cloud | Westminster, CO | Engineers | Full Time | On Site Only

The company I work for is looking to hire engineering talent. Here are two job
descriptions in particular:

Sr. Data Scientist:
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=15000U34)

Sr. Cloud Systems Engineer:
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=15000JHR)

A couple of notes (personal notes, not the corp speak in the job reqs): This
is on-site work in Westminster, about 25 min from Boulder and 30 min from
Denver. We operate in small teams (3-8 engineers) with a fair bit of autonomy
--use Rally and agile processes. Quarterly hackweeks. Forward looking
engineering culture--continuous deployment, testing.

Feel free to ping me with questions.

------
ken-chen
LiquidTalent is an exclusive marketplace for developers, designers, and
marketers to find contract work.

Our platform is currently open to all talent to find work, but we're looking
for an experienced backend Rails developer to help us build out the rest of
the platform (ONSITE). Specifically, in the short-term, we're looking to build
out more powerful search and discovery features on our platform. You'd be
working with 1 other junior Rails dev, 1 other senior Rails dev, and 1 senior
Angular dev.

We're a super early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join,
as you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of control
over the direction of the product. Every week is a completely different
experience.

If any of this sounds interesting, contact me at ken {at} liquidtalent {dot}
com

And feel free to check out what we have right now:
[http://talent.liquidtalent.com](http://talent.liquidtalent.com)

~~~
rhizome
Where are you located? You don't mention here nor on your website.

------
JASchrodinger
Schrödinger | NYC | Senior Software Infrastructure Engineer | Full-Time/Onsite

OUR MISSION

To improve human health and quality of life by empowering researchers with
advanced computational techniques that transform the way chemists design drugs
and materials.

By building and deploying breakthrough scientific software solutions and
forming collaborations and partnerships, we help scientists accelerate their
research and development activities, reduce costs, and make novel discoveries
that might otherwise not be possible.

THE POSITION

As a Senior Software Infrastructure Engineer in Core Modeling, you will use
current engineering practices to create tools for scientific developers to
build physics-based software solutions for pharmaceutical drug discovery and
materials science design.

The Core Modeling Infrastructure team focuses on getting scientific developers
fast feedback from testing and building and provides ways for them to scale up
their calculations. It also works on chemistry infrastructure libraries that
provide molecule I/O, cheminformatics, and graph-theoretical algorithm
support.

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Drive projects that will make scientific developers more efficient and
robust

\- Work with the infrastructure team to maintain, build and test
infrastructure and make it usable for scientific developers

\- Expand test automation, including performance and system tests

\- Maintain and improve the continuous integration build system

\- Communicate with others about how to change our systems for the better

Learn more and apply directly via our website at:
[https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/description/212](https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/description/212)

------
evaneykelen
Europe - REMOTE - Apply at [http://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](http://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

ClubCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via ClubCollect.

We're a small team (just 12 people), we love remote working but we also like
to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and JavaScript (+ jQuery) but
we're sure we'll become a polyglot platform and are eying Elixir.

We value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.
You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Requirements:

\- You love Ruby, Elixir or both;

\- Fluent in at least one dynamically-typed, object-oriented language (e.g.
Ruby, Python);

\- Several years experience with a modern web framework such as Rails or
Django.

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

~~~
busterarm
Are you able to hire people in the US (New York)? Frequent travel to Europe is
okay. :D

~~~
evaneykelen
Hmm, team is still small, preferably team mates are in CET timezone +/\- 2
hours so NY is not going to cut it. But hey, send us your resumé, you peaked
my interest.

~~~
raizinho
The word is "piqued" by the way. English and its French roots strike again.

~~~
evaneykelen
Ouch! (blushes)

------
Remy_duolingo
Duolingo – Pittsburgh, PA (onsite) – full time

Duolingo is the most popular language education platform worldwide. It also
just got $45 million from Google, who stated: "Duolingo’s mobile-first,
adaptive, and gamified platform is changing the way people are learning
languages across the globe."

It's free, gamified and the curriculum is completely science-based and proven
to work. You can learn on the go, from anywhere, and dedicate a few minutes at
a time. A few facts below! It is also being used increasingly by teachers,
schools and departments of education
([https://schools.duolingo.com/](https://schools.duolingo.com/)).

\- It's the #1 downloaded app in the Education category on both iTunes and
Google Play worldwide \- 100 million users! \- Selected by Apple as "iPhone
App of the Year" and by "Google as Best of the Best for Android", 2 years in a
row \- Unlike other online education platforms, Duolingo is a completely
digital experience meaning it requires constant interaction and is native to
computers / mobile platforms. \- Lessons are bite-sized so you can learn a
language in 5 minutes at a time, whenever you're in line or waiting for
someone, with no excuses! \- It's 100% free. Our mission: free language
education for the world \- Duolingo uses machine learning technologies to
create a completely personalized experience for each user \- Luis von Ahn, co-
founder and CEO of Duolingo, is a MacArthur fellow, Carnegie Mellon University
professor, and the inventor of CAPTCHA

We're looking for: Software Engineers, Designers and Product Managers to
develop the next-generation technologies that improve how millions learn.

More details on our Jobs page:
[https://www.duolingo.com/jobs](https://www.duolingo.com/jobs) Or send your
resume and cover letter directly to jobs@duolingo.com

------
oneinthecrwd
San Francisco - Grand Rounds - Full time onsite

We're hiring at Grand Rounds. Specifically looking for people who want to
change the way people access their healthcare information, get referrals to
specialists, and get second opinions. At this point we're covering 1.7 MM
people, and changing lives everyday.

We're specifically looking for engineers and data science people of all kinds.
We generally just look for smart people who want to solve one of the biggest
problems out there. Much of the team didn't have specific experience with our
technologies before starting here.

Some of the stuff we do use: Rails, javascript and backbone.js, Postgres,
we're hosted on AWS. Predictive analytics and ML on the data science side.
There's about 25 in engineering, and 5 in Data science. We're a series B, with
funding from Greylock and Venrock.

We can transfer visas, but not start new applications. Sorry!

Please reach out to me directly: alexandra.lebovic@grandrounds.com.

------
dethtron5000
IDEO | New York | Onsite/Full Time/Software Engineering IDEO is a human-
centered design and innovation consultancy that does work across a variety of
fields, clients and media (from making Apple's first mouse to creating school
systems in Peru).

We're looking for a software developer in our New York studio.
Developers/engineers at IDEO work as part of multidisciplinary teams to help
solve hard problems (in other words, you'd be helping develop products and
design solutions, not just executing on specifications etc.) We work on
hardware, software, industrial design, service design and lots of other media
and challenges.

Apply here
[http://www.ideo.com/careers?cjobid=WK563179622&ref=](http://www.ideo.com/careers?cjobid=WK563179622&ref=)
(and feel free to ping me on twitter @dethtron5000 if you have questions).

------
mgauthier
Joist; Toronto, Canada; FULL TIME; ONSITE

Don’t say we didn’t warn you; there’s a reason we’re the fastest growing
startup in Toronto!

Joist is on a mission to transform the business of home improvement. And we’re
having a blast while making home improvement dreams a reality.

* Ranked in the Top 25 business apps in the Apple App Store (out of 19,500 business apps)

* Tens of thousands of highly engaged customers, growing very quickly

* $5B+ in transactions processed since launch

* Millions of homeowners have experience working with a Joist-powered contractor

* Funded by top tier US & Canadian VCs

Checkout our app: [http://joistapp.com](http://joistapp.com) and our concierge
service: [http://joisthome.com](http://joisthome.com)

We are hiring for multiple positions, visit our hiring page here and apply
today!

[https://www.joistapp.com/careers](https://www.joistapp.com/careers)

------
georgf
Redbubble | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | ONSITE,VISA

Redbubble is a fast-growing e-commerce marketplace, launched in 2007, of
original art made by independent artists from around the globe. We have a team
of imaginative, clever and authentic people who are inspired daily by our 300k
plus artists and the ability to express our own blends of creativity and
quirkiness to drive results. We're headquartered in Melbourne, AU with a US
base in SOMA San Francisco.

Available positions:

\- Software Engineer, Front-end

\- Software Engineer, Ruby

\- Software Engineer, Infrastructure

\- Data Scientist

\- CTO (we'll post the position in a few days, in the meantime email me at
georg@redbubble.com for more information)

International relocation and visa sponsorship available.

Our tech blog: [http://artplustech.com](http://artplustech.com)

Apply here:
[http://www.redbubble.com/openings?gh_src=axu3hv](http://www.redbubble.com/openings?gh_src=axu3hv)

------
s_kilk
TVSquared | Edinburgh, UK | fulltime | ONSITE

TVSquared is bringing the world of TV advertising - a $180 billion global
industry - out of the Dark Ages. Our real-time attribution platform is
changing the way global brands and advertising agencies track, measure and
optimize their TV advertising campaigns and strategies.

Headquartered in Edinburgh, TVSquared is an exciting, fast-growing startup
with offices in New York and Los Angeles. Our employees make up the best and
brightest in business and technology - and because the company is expanding at
a rapid pace, we are looking for innovative, passionate people to join our
team.

Do you want to help TVSquared change the world of TV advertising forever? Take
a look at the open positions at
[http://www.tvsquared.com/jobs/](http://www.tvsquared.com/jobs/) or contact us
at recruitment@tvsquared.com.

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build a fully-
automated, research facility that moves, mixes, manipulates, and analyzes
molecules and cells. The vision is that biologists won't need their own labs
anymore - they'll go to a website. Instead of doing manual labor, they'll
write code.

We're looking for badassery in the following areas:

1) software engineers - mostly Python

2) mechanical engineers

3) roboticists

4) wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

5) Operations folks to help setup our our automated lab

6) Anyone else who kicks ass in significant technically deep ways in an
engineering or scientific discipline.

In general, we have—and are continuing to—build a team of extreme technical
and scientific ass-kickers, in a joyful, bullshit-free, you-own-it kind of
environment. We are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA
email us at join@synthego.com for more information.

------
callado4
PulsePoint | New York, NY | Full Time | VISA Ok | ONSITE

PulsePoint is an advertising technology platform that fuses the science of
programmatic targeting, distribution and optimization with the art of content
marketing. Our platform is powered by terabytes of impression-level data,
allowing brands to efficiently engage the right audiences at scale while
helping publishers increase yield through actionable insights.

For me, this has been a fun place to work and we really do have a good
work/life balance, plus I feel that we are valued as engineers.

We use a mix of technologies depending on the team but they include Java,
Scala, Python, Kafka, Hadoop, Vertica and Spark

Here are some of the openings that we have:

* Software Architect - [http://grnh.se/wf0tr6](http://grnh.se/wf0tr6)

* Senior Software Engineer - [http://grnh.se/d1neog](http://grnh.se/d1neog)

* Senior Linux Administrator - [http://grnh.se/nkd8mc](http://grnh.se/nkd8mc)

* Senior Data Scientist - [http://grnh.se/1i7j5h](http://grnh.se/1i7j5h)

* Senior Data Engineer - [http://grnh.se/3vomlq](http://grnh.se/3vomlq)

* Software Engineer (Data) - [http://grnh.se/egk42h](http://grnh.se/egk42h)

* Manual QA Tester - [http://grnh.se/2ihu5d](http://grnh.se/2ihu5d) (may be possible to make an internship for this position)

For all of the jobs (including account management, sales, legal, finance) look
here: [http://grnh.se/06qvkx](http://grnh.se/06qvkx)

------
cortneyrobin
Schrodinger is hiring! Our mission: Dramatically increase the quality of drugs
and decrease the time to discovery by leveraging the power of expert systems
and physics-based simulations.

What we do: We develop a software platform to allow scientists to leverage the
power of physics-based simulations through all stages of the pharmaceutical
and biotech drug discovery process. Our technology allows scientists to run
virtual experiments on massive compute grids and analyze the resulting large
dataset efficiently. Our interface is a single page web app that performs as
well as a desktop application.

Who we are: We are passionate engineers, entrepreneurs, scientists, and
tinkerers. Our team consists of alumni of great engineering companies (e.g.
Google/Microsoft), startups, research labs, and biotech companies. Our clients
include most large pharmaceutical companies and our investors are fellow
technology visionaries, including Bill Gates.

Front-end Engineer:
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=SCHRODINGER&cws=1&rid=78)

Senior DevOps:
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=SCHRODINGER&cws=1&rid=220)

Back-End Engineer:
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=SCHRODINGER&cws=1&rid=80)

Check out all our open positions here:
[https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/Engineering/Available-
Po...](https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/Engineering/Available-Positions)

------
TChiring
TrueCar is hiring Rails, Python, mobile (iOS and Android), and devops
engineers in Santa Monica, San Francisco, and Austin. We're also hiring
designers.

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago.

We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The company has big
plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help us grow
from $1.5B to $10B+.

See [http://truecar.com/hiring.html](http://truecar.com/hiring.html) for the
full scoop.

We're using Rails and Python (Flask) to serve out all kinds of APIs as well as
consumer-facing web experiences and internal tools.

Let's see; what else?

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. Remote definitely considered for the right candidates, but you must be based in the United States. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options and performance bonuses. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. While our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, Python, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled and remote options are available under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Or heck, even if you're not applying but just have questions,
drop me a line.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - Many Positions

* UX Designer (Boston or DC)

* Front End Engineer (Boston or DC)

* Software Engineer (DC)

* Software Team Lead (Boston)

* QA Engineer or Analyst (Boston)

* System Administrator (Boston)

* SQL Developer (Boston or DC)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

------
GolfyMcG
Healthify | New York, NY |
[http://healthify.workable.com/](http://healthify.workable.com/)

Healthify is looking for a full-stack web developer with expertise in Ruby and
Ruby on Rails and a frontend web developer who is excited to help us deliver
modern UI/UX to an industry and population in dire need of it.

We are working on real problems affecting the lives of populations that have
been forgotten and marginalized by the tech industry for far too long. You
will help define how the healthcare market delivers on the promise of reform
and have the potential to lower the trillions of dollars we spend on
healthcare. Your programming will have an immediate and dramatic impact on
countless lives and organizations dealing with social needs.

Our job site is healthify.workable.com Our website is healthify.us

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather | New York, NY | onsite preferred, will consider remote

Pathgather is Techstars NYC company building an enterprise learning platform
that - unlike traditional learning systems forced on employees - is one you'll
actually enjoy using. We’re solving a big problem felt by almost all growing
companies: how to continuously train and educate your workforce with
modern/relevant content.

One way we're doing that is through the flexibility in our platform, which
supports a variety of integrations. Because of that, we deal with lots of
APIs.

We're looking for an API expert to join our small but growing team. You'll own
the API we provide to companies like Qualcomm, Walmart, and Twitter, and
you'll help expand our suite of 3rd party integrations. You'll have
significant impact on every customer deployment and the opportunity to
interface with the talented engineers consuming our APIs.

About You

\- You're an API expert. You of course prefer JSON REST APIs but can deal with
an XML SOAP API if need be.

\- You understand and have opinions on common API authentication methods like
OAuth, JWT, etc

\- You understand SQL (ideally Postgres). Maybe you've worked with ORMs like
ActiveRecord and/or Sequel.

\- You have experience with Ruby/Rails (or a similar language)

\- Perhaps you've dealt with Redis and Elasticsearch too, but if you haven't,
no worries. We'll give you the chance to in any case.

Responsibilites

\- Lead and develop integrations that enhance our learning content offerings
to our customers

\- Enhance the API we provide to our customers (docs.pathgather.com). Some of
the functionality you might add include analytics reporting and bulk
creates/updates.

\- Help define the strategy for the launch of a Pathgather partner
program/platform. This project would allow partnered content vendors to
integrate with Pathgather in a variety of ways via defined standards and API
communications.

If you're interested, please contact me at jamie@pathgather.com. We have a
great work environment in our Union Square office and would love for you to be
a part! You can also see more about us and what we offer at
[https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs)

Contact: jamie@pathgather.com

------
rickharrison
Meadow | JavaScript Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Meadow (YC W15) creates products for the cannabis community. We help patients
find access to the medicine they need, and we create software to help medical
cannabis dispensaries run their organizations. The people at Meadow work on
challenges everyday that range from crafting consumer product interfaces to
back-end SaaS logic.

We are hiring our first engineer, but the fourth member of our engineering
team (3 of our co-founders are engineers). Meadow is comprised of multiple
React client applications alongside a Node.js back-end, and we are looking for
a strong JavaScript engineer to help shape the future of these applications.

More info here: [https://getmeadow.com/jobs](https://getmeadow.com/jobs)

Email work <at> getmeadow.com to apply.

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) — London, UK — [http://permutive.com](http://permutive.com)
— ONSITE

We're focused on understanding and recommending content at scale. We use
ML/NLP techniques to algorithmically understand the meaning behind content and
make sense of people's wide and nuanced interests based on their behavior.
Engaging content is the future of online monetization, and we're building the
intelligent infrastructure for deploying revenue-generating content.

We have a ton of interesting problems to solve. We're constantly ingesting
vast numbers of documents to learn from, tracking millions of interactions
with content, computing the interests of millions of users, and making
personalized real-time recommendations. This scale impacts every engineering
decision we make, and we're looking to build a company with people excited by
the challenges it poses.

You'll want to have interests or experience in some of the following:

* Working extensively in functional languages (we mostly use Scala, with Akka, Spray, Scalaz; some Haskell).

* Building large-scale distributed systems (we run a microservices architecture on AWS)

* Designing and implementing proprietary machine learning models and real-time personalized recommendation systems

* Rapidly designing and building front-end products (HTML/CSS, React, etc.)

We're a VC and Y Combinator-backed startup at the beginning of our journey. As
one of our first engineers you'll play a central role in defining our tech
culture and direction. There's a huge opportunity to effect change at scale
through real responsibility and ownership of product. And because at this
early stage there's so much to do, there's so much to learn and room to grow.

To apply, please head over to
[https://permutive.workable.com/jobs/72041](https://permutive.workable.com/jobs/72041)

------
doh
Pexeso ([https://pexe.so](https://pexe.so)) | Full time | Preferably SF or
visits for 3 months a year | Asm, Fortrant, C/C++ Developers, Signal
processing specialists, Dataminers interested in deep learning, People
interested in working on new compression algorithms (video & audio)

Pexeso is a video analytics & rights management platform that is able to find
and track video content anywhere on the Web. Think of Google Image search but
for video & audio with the focus on content creators (musicians, filmmakers).

We're processing tons of data (more than 1.8B videos and songs indexed to this
point). Looking for people that like challenges, like to play with a huge
amounts of data and are able to bring research to the production.

If you like to know more, let us know at osexep@pexe.so

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, ONSITE only)

We're tackling the employer-sponsored healthcare industry (our favorite
analogy is how Tesla takes on several verticals at once, such car makers,
dealers as well as the oil industry). We can lower both the first and second
derivative of the rising health care cost curve, nationwide. There's some
compelling evidence we can do so, if you'd like to chat.

The company just under a year and half old. We punch well above our weight-
class with experienced founders, 60+ team members (~ one quarter is
engineering), and paying customers.

If you're interested in some challenging work, you should let me know. We've
got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems, data
analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-availability,
security, privacy and more. We're currently looking for experienced SW
engineers up and down the stack, back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops,
test, generalist, etc.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, riak, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

[https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), Soon-to-be London | ONSITE
(with a few exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.

Distil announced $21M of Series B funding yesterday to stop bad bots from
scraping content from our customers websites, along with reducing fraud, spam
and security issues from automated traffic. Measurements on our global traffic
show about 60% of the traffic is from non-humans and that number is growing.
We have a global network and actively block traffic based on our bot / human
signatures. Our customers love us (and they pay us too!). Our investers love
us. I (data scientist, employee 14) am pretty jazzed about working there too.

What we’re looking for:

\- Senior Lua Developer - Dive into the guts of NGINX to build the next gen of
our bot blocking system.

\- Senior Solutions Architect / Solutions Engineer - The nitty-gritty work of
getting customers hooked into our network and happy with the performance.

\- QA Automation Engineer - Automate all the things! These folks are
surprisingly tough to find.

\- Front End Engineer - Change the face of what our customers see.

\- Senior C/C++ Platform Engineer - Make the bot blocking guts fast.

\- Senior Javascript Engineer - We need deep, framework-less, JavaScript
experience to build fast bot-fingerprinting systems on the frontend.

\- Ruby/Rails Developer - Our customer facing systems are Ruby/Rails and we
need more help.

\- DevOps Engineer - We run a vast global network and East/West coast
engineering teams that need support.

\- Web Developer - Someone to work with design and marketing to maintain our
web presence.

\- We're also hiring sales and marketing.

I'm a data scientist at the company and I'm having a great time working there.
If you want more information or want me to push your resume into our hiring
stack, contact me: william dot cox at distil networks dot com.

------
WadeF
Zapier | Remote | [https://zapier.com/](https://zapier.com/) is an automation
and integration platform used by over 600,000 small and medium sized
businesses.

* Partner Support Engineer - [https://zapier.com/jobs/platform-engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/platform-engineer/)

* Marketing Specialist - [https://zapier.com/jobs/marketing-specialist/](https://zapier.com/jobs/marketing-specialist/)

* Customer Champion (Asia/Australia preferred) - [https://zapier.com/jobs/customer-champion-australia-asia/](https://zapier.com/jobs/customer-champion-australia-asia/)

------
iamnafets
Amazon Demand Forecasting | Seattle / New York | Full-Time | On-Site

Amazon's demand forecasting team is responsible for predicting sales on the
millions of products that Amazon makes available. Our team solves tough
engineering problems on large data sets using machine learning. We're looking
for experienced engineers who love data, think analytically, and are
interested in pushing the boundaries of what's possible with regards to
predicting demand.

If you have 3 years of experience in software, are interested (or carry
experience) in ML or big data applications, and want to learn more about a
team just getting started in mining the vast datasets that Amazon has on tap
to make forecasts -- I'd love to chat or buy you coffee. Email smai@
(amazon.com) with your resume and a brief introduction.

------
motti
CopyCopy, London, UK | REMOTE or ONSITE | Marketer/Growth Hacker

CopyCopy is a young, cosy, startup on the cusp of launching a groundbreaking
consumer productivity app.

We require someone to help us get many many users to try out our service!

The ideal candidate would:

• Know the correct channels for marketing our product.

• Have good writing and communication skills.

• Be prepared to get hands-on posting on all relevant marketing channels and
pushing our product.

• Have been involved in a tech product launch.

Brownie points if:

• You've worked in advertising to some extent.

• You've done some really cool "growth hacking" in past.

• You've got some coding or design ability.

Remote applications are fine as long as you're located +/-3 hours from London
(GMT) timezone but we're very happy to have you on-site in our London office.
Will consider shorter term or longer-term contract or employment for the right
candidate.

Just email a CV to jobs@copycopy.cc

------
JeremyHerrman
Plethora - [http://plethora.com](http://plethora.com) \- San Francisco, CA

Plethora is building the "Full-Auto Factory of the Future" \- giving you the
engineering superpowers to make hardware as easy as software.

We use custom robotics and advanced software to automatically manufacture
prototype and production parts using CNC milling.

We're well funded from top investors, generating revenue w/ growth, team of
20, and lots of fun/hard problems.

★ Computational Geometry Engineer for CAM (Applied Math) -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15)

★ Computational Geometry Engineer for CAD (Applied Math) -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=16](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=16)

★ Quality Assurance Engineer -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17)

★ Visual Communication Designer -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14)

★ Technical Recruiter -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=12](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=12)

★ Marketing Generalist -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Profile: [https://angel.co/plethora](https://angel.co/plethora)

Email me (founder): jeremy@plethora.com

Also happy to answer any questions below!

------
LukeRuth
Washington, DC - Full-time / Onsite

Fundrise ([https://fundrise.com](https://fundrise.com)) is hiring for the
software engineer position
([http://fundrise.theresumator.com/apply/NY6Ah3/Software-
Engin...](http://fundrise.theresumator.com/apply/NY6Ah3/Software-Engineer))
and many others.

We're an online real estate crowdfunding company that raised a 38M Series A
and is looking to grow the product team. Come work with a team of dedicated
software developers working everyday to solve hard, interesting problems.

All the usual benefits of a tech company plus we like to try to incorporate at
least one joke into each of our pull requests. If this sounds like a fit reach
out and apply!

\- Luke Ruth

------
talgiat
Reuters | New York City | Full-time | ONSITE

* Reuters is the world's biggest news agency

* We are a small, senior team in charge of Reuters b2b news site ([http://open.mediaexpress.reuters.com/all](http://open.mediaexpress.reuters.com/all))

* We use a full Clojure stack:
    
    
      Backend APIs: Clojure/Http-Kit/Transit/Component 
    
      Front-end: ClojureScript/Reagent/Re-Frame
    

* Other buzzword in our stack: Sass and Docker

If you're interested contact me at: tal.giat [at] thomsonreuters.com

Or read more and apply directly here:
[https://toc.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://toc.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=JREQ044452)

~~~
leishulang
Hello there, I am a Canadian web developer who has been using
clojure/clojurescript and Reagent for a while. I am interested and have
applied at your link.

Please checkout my profile if you are interested:
[https://github.com/gzmask?tab=repositories](https://github.com/gzmask?tab=repositories)

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Orange County, CA | Software Engineer | DevOps

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab to tackle the challenge of
matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-growing, and well-funded
team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help companies grow and
individuals to take the next step in their careers.

[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

------
jschwartz11
Body Labs (www.bodylabs.com) - NYC

Body Labs makes the world's most sophisticated data-driven digital model of
human shape and pose. Using a 3D body scan or measurements as input, we create
a body model that can be used across a wide variety of applications, including
fashion, design, health, fitness, video games, animation, and more. Our
mission is to provide the infrastructure that allows developers and companies
to better bridge the gap between the human body and their products and
applications.

We are currently hiring for the following ONSITE positions:

-SENIOR COMPUTER VISION/MACHINE LEARNING SCIENTIST -SENIOR FULL-STACK WEB ENGINEER -FRONT-END ENGINEER -SENIOR PRODUCTION SOFTWARE QA ENGINEER

Go to www.bodylabs.com/jobs.html or email JOBS@BODYLABS.COM for more details.

------
drwtrading
DRW Trading Group | Software Engineers |Chicago | ONSITE

DRW is a proprietary trading firm, headquartered in Chicago, that is at the
intersection of trading, technology, and quantitative research. Join our
highly talented team of technologists who are passionate about their craft,
continuous learning, and collaborating with their peers to build cutting edge
tech. We are hiring for a variety of roles including low latency C++
Developers, FPGA Engineers, C# Developers, Trade Support Engineers,
Quantitative Researchers and DevOps.

You can view all of our open positions here:
[https://goo.gl/hoJe8F](https://goo.gl/hoJe8F) or reach out to us directly at
recruiters <at> drw.com for more information.

------
jameincke
CloserIQ | New York, NY

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech startup
combining powerful software with world class service.

We are currently hiring for multiple roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)

Recruiting/talent coach position. Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and
onboard top sales talent to the rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be
joining a small team of sales leaders, technologists, and growth hackers as a
“sports agent” for the top revenue generators in the tech community.

Client Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jfJQA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jfJQA/8bd29)

B2B sales position. You will be educating startup founders, sales managers and
HR stakeholders about CloserIQ’s unique sales recruiting solution. This is an
entrepreneurial and self-directed role that will play a large role in the
growth of the company.

Software engineer: [http://clsr.us/jAAwOQ/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jAAwOQ/8bd29)

As an early software engineer at CloserIQ, we want you to bring experience
building real products in the real world. We'd love if you have any
specialities in the web stack that makes you a resident guru we can go to with
tough problems. We also love if you have a keen sense of quality vs speed as
we ship aggressively and value speed just as much as quality.

Business Operations Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA. Remotes, interns and those needing visas are encouraged to
apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build software to monitor, analyze and manage the
performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a mature
startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its parts. Our
organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
write a failing test before fixing a bug. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the entire development lifecycle from
design to maintenance.

Perks:

\- Conveniently located in downtown SF, a few minutes' walk from Montgomery St
station

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company

\- Fruit, snacks. Bagels and lunch each provided 1x a week.

\- A spacious new office complete with a living room couch, big screen TV, PS3
and darts.

We are looking for both frontend and backend engineers that are familiar with
any combination of Java, Scala, Python, JavaScript (especially Ember, Angular
or Backbone), and MySQL. We're also looking Product Solution Specialist to
work with our customers on implementing our tools. For more details, head
here:
[http://locusenergy.com/company/careers/](http://locusenergy.com/company/careers/).

------
arupchak
PagerDuty - [https://pagerduty.com/jobs](https://pagerduty.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, Toronto, Some Remote Positions

We are hiring up and down the entire stack. Backend, Frontend, Ops, Mobile,
Security, Data... you name it, we are hiring for it.

We work on problems that do not have textbook solutions. Our traffic spikes
involve 5x load in under 10 minutes. Our UX has to work for someone at 3am.
Our availability requirements are higher than our customers' requirements.

Feel free to hop over to
[https://pagerduty.com/jobs](https://pagerduty.com/jobs) and see what you like
there. Or feel free to just email me directly if you want to learn more.

~~~
basecamp88
Which of these positions are remote? They all specify a location.

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

Open positions:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Front-end Engineer
        - Senior UX/UI Designer
        - Business Analyst
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

~~~
canadiancreed
Talked to these guys last week in regards to this position. Was an enjoyable
conversation. If you have exp in their stack and are in the Philly area, you'd
do well to contact them.

------
danielamitay
Airtime | New York City, NY | Mobile Engineer (iOS)

We are building really cool things in the real-time video space, and have been
quietly experimenting and iterating on a number of projects and technology. We
all know that video chat is powerful, but has not been done quite right… yet.
This will not be your average iOS app—we are building something beautiful with
very powerful video chat and online connectivity under the hood.

We are looking for another iOS developer to help us build the next big thing
and change the way people interact with each other. You would sit next to and
work with me personally, and I can promise that you will be proud of what you
are building.

If this sounds interesting, feel free to email me at: dan@airtime.com

------
klochner
Expedite Financial, San Francisco (and remote)

Come help us build a mortgage bank from the ground up.

    
    
        front-end: rails, angular, react, coffeescript, sass
        back-end:  scala, rails, neo4j, postgres
        dev-ops:   chef, ec2
    

We are a well funded and quickly growing team of 19, including 8 engineers.
Our tech team includes alumni from yc, fbfund, twitter, bridgewater,
harvard/stanford/duke/michigan, and we currently have 3 Ph.D.s on the team.
We're looking for talented people from all backgrounds.

[http://expeditefinancial.com/jobs](http://expeditefinancial.com/jobs) (or
email me - kevin@expeditelabs.com with subject "HN")

------
atldev
UserIQ | Front End Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Full time | ONSITE |
[http://useriq.com](http://useriq.com)

UserIQ is looking for a front end engineer who is passionate about good design
and creating amazing user experiences. The ideal candidate will have deep
experience with Javascript, CSS, and HTML. Angular is a plus.

If you love learning, creating great experiences for customers, and solving
tough engineering problems, then we want to talk to you.

Benefits: In addition to a very competitive startup salary with equity, we
offer a full range of benefits including: Medical / Dental / Vision / Life /
HSA / 401k.

Email us at jobs@useriq.com and let us know why you'd make a great fit.

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization at several positions:

* Go Software Engineer

* Data Scientist (Analytics)

* Database Administrator (NoSQL)

* System Operations Engineer

* Release Manager

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
unquietcode
I need a developer on retainer for some personal projects, starting at
something like 10 hours per month, for 6 months. Full Stack is preferred, but
the main priority will be front end development for some small websites. Other
work will involve some application development in JS (node), Go, etc. This is
a retainer! I will try to keep you busy but some months you may just collect a
check.

Summary: Full stack developer with a lot of projects and goals seeks to employ
another full stack or front-end-ish developer on retainer to move things
along. Initial contract will be 6 months, 10 hours per month or whatever we
work out. Remote ok!

email me for more information, blouis at unquietcode.com

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python, JS, C, D, Lua or Erlang, and petabytes of data, this is
your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

To get an idea of things we do, see

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

PS. we write our own convex optimizers, if machine learning is close to your
heart - ping me for more info.

~~~
siscia
Wooow, really impressive work, congrats :)

Unfortunately not in SF...

------
mikebo
Axon (part of Taser International) | Seattle | Local - relo available

We're leading the charge in developing body cameras and other wearable
computing devices for law enforcement. We have opportunities in mobile,
embedded systems, backend services, and other areas I can't talk about
publicly.

Here's a good writeup from The Atlantic on what we're up to:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/04/the-
bi...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/04/the-big-money-in-
police-body-cameras/392009/)

Get in touch if you'd like to learn more. Email is in my profile.

------
allworknoplay
Fedora -- New York City -- [http://usefedora.com](http://usefedora.com) \--
full time, on site (Online courses, not linux)

We're hiring a senior software engineer with either great Rails experience or
very strong e-commerce experience. Our stack is Rails + Angular.

This is literally the best engineering job I've ever had -- we have a meeting
roughly once every two weeks, and are just trusted to collaborate and write
great software. We're all incredibly productive and happy because of it.

Job description:
[https://fedora.workable.com/jobs/66191](https://fedora.workable.com/jobs/66191)

------
hjbuchanan
Priceline.com -- New York, NY | Norwalk, CT

[http://www.priceline.com/](http://www.priceline.com/)

We are growing our front end and back end teams and are looking to hire
quickly within the next quarter. We are currently in the process of
transitioning all products to a new technology stack.

UX Engineers Product Managers Front End Developers Designers Software
Engineers Business Analysts Quality Assurance Engineers

Feel free to reach out with any questions hannah.buchanan@priceline.com (front
end dev)

For a list of all open positions, check out our jobvite board:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3tHOshwc](http://jobvite.com/m?3tHOshwc)

------
tpae
Trulia | San Francisco, CA | [http://trulia.com/](http://trulia.com/)

Our mortgage team is in need of a top notch, Sr-level JavaScript engineer.
We're working with Backbone.js, Require.js, Node.js (Rendr/Express), and
currently experimenting with React.

We're a very small team, but have highest impact across all of Zillow Group
(Zillow, Trulia, HotPads, StreetEasy, and more), and we think big and move
fast.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trulia/jobs/63558#.VZQjExNViko](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trulia/jobs/63558#.VZQjExNViko)

Or email me tpae[at]trulia.com

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Frontend, iOS, Android | ONSITE

Imgur is the largest image community on the web, clocking in at over 60
billion image views per month! Come have an impact on the lives of millions of
people, while working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small
engineering team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a
massive scale.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur feel free
to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
uhlenbrock
Everything But The House | Cincinnati, OH | Onsite

EBTH ([https://www.ebth.com](https://www.ebth.com)) is hiring an iOS
developer. Everything But The House (EBTH) is a revolutionary online estate
sale company headquartered in Cincinnati, Ohio. EBTH was born out of a passion
for antiques, a desire to change the way that they’re discovered, and a
commitment to providing sellers with a better alternative for selling their
property. EBTH has experienced rapid growth since 2008 and continues to
expand. Having recently closed a substantial Series A round of funding, we are
opening offices nationally.

contact: bobby.uhlenbrock@ebth.com

------
matthewrudy
GoGoVan ([http://gogovan.com.hk/en](http://gogovan.com.hk/en)) | Hong Kong |
Full-time

We are "Uber for Deliveries" in Asia.

We're already massively successful in Hong Kong, and growing in Singapore,
Taiwan, Korea, and Mainland China.

Our Back-end is Ruby, but we plan to start using Elixir.

We're hiring for every part of the stack; Back-end, iOS, Android, Web, DevOps.

If you love Asia, and want to join an exciting startup. Visas shouldn't be a
problem for the right candidate.

Apply online at
[http://gogovan.theresumator.com](http://gogovan.theresumator.com), or try and
find me @matthewrudy on twitter

------
calvinfo
Segment – Engineering | SF (local)

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We’re
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like Rdio, Bonobos, and Atlassian.

Where we're at:

\- built with Go, Node, NSQ, Redis, AWS

\- a little under 50 people, and growing actively

\- we <3 open source [1]

If that sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you.

Apply: [https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/)

[1]: [https://github.com/segmentio](https://github.com/segmentio)

------
jln
Mondo | iOS Engineer, Visual Designer | London, UK – Full Time – ONSITE

We're building the best current account in the world, which means building the
best banking app in the world.

We just closed £2M [0]. We're hiring for an iOS Developer and a Graphic
Designer [1] to join our small team (~14) and shape our company.

Market-rate salary, generous stock options.

james@getmondo.co.uk

[0] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/30/mondo-gets-
passionate/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/30/mondo-gets-passionate/)

[1] [https://mondo.workable.com/](https://mondo.workable.com/)

------
faberbrain
1bios -- Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA -- FULL-TIME

About 1bios:

* we provide a health engagement platform for health/life insurers, employers and care providers

* our products tie consumer health behavior to the cost of insurance and care -- using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, social, more

* we are based in Truckee/Lake Tahoe

We are currently hiring both front and back end engineers:

* UI development with Angular and React

* designing, developing, testing and maintaining the front-end codebase

* native iOS and Android apps via Cordova

* helping with visual assets and all ux

* Ruby backend services and APIs, on and off the Rails

* interest in functional programming is a bonus

* growing culture, brand, product as core team members

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
nemo1618
Nebulous, Inc. | Cryptocurrency/Distributed Systems development | ONSITE
(Boston)

Position: Front-end developer/designer

Nebulous is developing a cloud storage platform that allows users to rent out
their hard drive space in exchange for cryptocurrency. Our backend is fairly
mature, and we are now working on an Electron-based desktop UI. We are looking
for a webdev to develop this UI full-time. Experience with Electron/node.js is
a plus, as is an eye for design.

Learn more and contact us at
[http://siacoin.com/jobs.html](http://siacoin.com/jobs.html)

------
vfiles
VFILES - New York City. Local only.

VFILES is hiring a software engineer

We've recently relaunched our old monolithic application as a decoupled suite
of Snap services serving an increasingly mature Angular frontend. You'll not
only get to work with Haskell every day, but also fun tools like Neo4j,
ZeroMQ, ElasticSearch, and more. Engineers here always have the right to
experiment with new techniques and technology to solve problems.

See full spiel here with contact info at r/haskell here:
[http://redd.it/37cqo1](http://redd.it/37cqo1)

------
irish10
CBS Interactive-San Francisco-Onsite

Experience building, scaling and managing an online business. Deep
understanding of online ecosystems. Strong understanding of highly usable Web
user experiences, Web apps, Mobile web apps, Native mobile apps, and different
Internet-based business models. Solid product management experience with a
track record of creating innovative and winning Internet and/or mobile
solutions. Strong people and organizational management skills. A natural
leader and mentor. Strong communication skills with the ability to evangelize
the merits of CNET’s products internally and externally. Demonstrated hands-on
familiarity with the technology used to build great products: logging and
analytics platforms, debugging tools and simulators, wireframing and mockup
tools. Curious, self-motivated, resourceful and able to work independently. 2+
years of applicable experience desired.

Desirable Skills / Experience Strong mix of technical, design and business
sensibilities. Ability to invent simple solutions for complex problems.
Willingness to use data to support hypothesis and intuition. Prior experience
in online publishing or at a consumer Internet company. Flexibility to work in
an agile, iterative environment. Passion for tech news

Must successfully complete background check In addition, CBS will be guided by
applicable federal, state and local laws when considering for employment
qualified applicants with criminal histories.

------
paradox95
Outbound (YC W15) - [https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)

San Francisco, CA | on-site only | relocation possible.

Looking for server/devops engineers to be engineer #3. We write Go and
AngularJS. Store data in MongoDB. Use Firebase, AWS, Twilio, Mandrill,
Mailgun, Sendgrid, APNS and GCM.

You will be in the ground floor and responsible for building the foundation of
our system. No legacy systems to support. Come in, design and then build.

We're funded, have paying customers and very good growth. Email
travis[at]outbound[dot]io if you're interested.

------
agrothberg
Butterfly Network | New York City or Guilford, CT | Software Engineer

We're a team of world-class scientists and engineers working to build the next
generation of low-cost, ultraportable medical imaging devices to really change
how medicine works. We need you to help us make the software as awesome as the
hardware, and build an integrated system that will bring laboratory-grade
medical imaging to everyone.

Learn more at:
[https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities](https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities)

------
r_edwards
IBM Watson
[http://www.IBM.com/WatsonDeveloperCloud](http://www.IBM.com/WatsonDeveloperCloud)
@ 51 Astor Place New York NY 10003

# IBM Watson Developer Evangelist [ONSITE, REMOTE]

I'm looking for a technical evangelist to join the IBM Watson Developer Cloud
team. This position is with the product team making the IBM Watson technology
available as REST APIs to developers. Examples and demos of the services here
->
[http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/developercl...](http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/developercloud/services-
catalog.html)

This is a customer facing role. Public speaking and working with developers to
flush out use cases and first POCs is the focus. Attending and running
public/private/university hackathon events is a major activity. The overall
goal is being a general advocate for machine learning and AI as well as
educating potential users.

If you have a programming background, like spending time building/hacking and
would like to work with IBM Watson offerings and the experimental technology
from IBM Research's Cognitive Labs then apply here:
[https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=WAT-...](https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=WAT-0767215)

------
wruka
Cisco, San Jose, CA Cisco is looking for early in career candidates to support
our Technology and Systems Quality Group: Key business enabler of cloud
systems, is building a complex distributed platform built on Cloud, Big Data
and open source components. The platform is expected to run on over 25K
servers; host a million applications; manage PetaBytes of data and will span
the globe. This system will automate the manufacturing process and collect
device telemetry throughout the lifecycle of a product. This is a real-time
system that forms the bedrock of Cisco’s manufacturing process and controls
the Intellectual Property / security of our products manufacturing.

Role & Responsibilities ● The team is a small agile team that is developing
this advanced cloud software platform. You will be a part of this dynamic team
and build advanced software. ● The software stack is on Linux, with Python,
Java & C++. ● The database technology is Cassandra – the No-SQL big-database.
● The visualization technology is web based GUIs - HTML5 with JS/Angular/React
to support cross-platform support including mobile applications.

[https://jobs.cisco.com/job/San-Jose-Software-Engineer-
CA-951...](https://jobs.cisco.com/job/San-Jose-Software-Engineer-
CA-95101/278928400/)

or contact me at wruka@cisco.com

------
_alexh_AS_
ActiveState - [http://www.activestate.com](http://www.activestate.com) \-
Vancouver, BC, Canada ONSITE

• Director of Engineering:
[http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/director-
engineer...](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/director-engineering-
tools-languages)

• Lead Language Developer - Tcl:
[http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/lead-language-
dev...](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/lead-language-developer-
tcl)

• Lead Language Developer - Python:
[http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/lead-language-
dev...](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/lead-language-developer-
python)

• Lead Language Developer - Perl:
[http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/lead-language-
dev...](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/lead-language-developer-
perl)

• Linux Systems Administrator:
[http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/linux-systems-
adm...](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/linux-systems-
administrator)

• Technical Writer / Trainer:
[http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/technical-
writer-...](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/technical-writer-
trainer)

• Account Executive (Stackato):
[http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/account-
executive...](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/account-executive-
stackato-3)

• Cloud Software Engineer: [http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/cloud-
software-en...](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/cloud-software-
engineer-1)

Contact careers@activestate.com to apply.

I'm one of the Cloud Software Engineers, feel free to ask me questions here.

------
headCodeBrewer
Hagerty Insurance | Web UX Developer | Traverse City, MI (Michigan) ONSITE

We are in search of Web UX Developer to join on our Digital Commerce team,
more details:
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=HAGERTY&cws=1&rid=500)

More information about Hagerty:
[https://www.hagerty.com/corporate](https://www.hagerty.com/corporate)

------
taylorhughes
LaunchKit, San Francisco, ONSITE

Looking for our first engineer outside the founding team. We're building
products on the web to help native mobile apps launch faster, including
building dynamic in-app experiences running native UI.

[https://launchkit.io/jobs](https://launchkit.io/jobs)

love from LK users:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=launchkit&src=sprv&vertical=def...](https://twitter.com/search?q=launchkit&src=sprv&vertical=default&f=tweets)

------
justinsaul
SeniorAdvisor.com | Austin, TX | Senior Software Engineer (Java) - ONSITE |
Apply:
[http://senioradvisor.workable.com/](http://senioradvisor.workable.com/)

We’re building a fast-paced and innovative organization to tackle huge market
opportunities, and we need a results-driven Senior Software Developer to help
us get there! This is a full-stack developer position with the ability to work
on all our exciting upcoming products. We strongly believe that results trump
effort, so the job you do matters more than the time spent. If you're highly
motivated and want to work with a close-knit team that loves solving
challenges, we'd love to talk to you.

SeniorAdvisor.com is an early-stage, growth business focused on improving the
way people find senior care for themselves and their loved ones through
sharing verified consumer reviews and ratings. The business is run by internet
veterans with a track record of growing multi-billion dollar online companies.
This is an exciting opportunity for you to get in on the ground floor of our
new business based in Austin.

While an independent startup company, we are wholly owned by A Place for Mom
Holdings, the nation's largest senior housing referral service providing
resources and personal assistance in finding senior care and housing, which
means we can enjoy the fun of starting a new business with the support of a
financially-stable, industry leader.

------
cuvius
Get a cab in two taps.

Using e-hail to get you from point A to B might sound simple but there's a lot
that goes on behind the scenes when working at scale. From the iOS, android or
web app all the way through to the server side apps.

We are looking for great engineers, both frontend, backend and devops, ready
to improve their skills and work with one of the coolest and most advanced
microservice platforms in the market. Our stack is built with Go, RabbitMQ,
ZooKeeper, Cassandra, NSQ and Memcached. Running more than 200 microservices
in production requires exceptional automation and devops skills, so there is
great opportunity to learn and gain valuable experience. On the web-side of
things we use React and Flux, and all our webapps are similarly managed in a
microservice fashion.

For details on us please visit: \-
[https://sudo.hailoapp.com/](https://sudo.hailoapp.com/) \-
[https://github.com/hailocab](https://github.com/hailocab) \-
[https://developer.hailoapp.com/](https://developer.hailoapp.com/)

It’s an exciting time at Hailo as we’re looking to scale quite rapidly in
London, Europe and Asia. If you're passionate, ambitious and want to learn, we
want to hear from you. Check out our jobs page
[http://jobs.hailocab.com/](http://jobs.hailocab.com/)

------
kshroff1
Covrd | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Covrd is a growing, well-funded financial technology company that helps
freelancers in the sharing economy access their earnings faster. Our vision is
to use technology to help people achieve greater financial freedom with their
own income. Learn more at www.covrd.co.

Covrd is looking for a full-stack engineer to be our first employee and
engineering lead. You'll be our first technical partner, a key member of our
founding team, and will take ownership of our mobile app and website.

With a full-stack background, you have deep experience building and launching
web and/or mobile products with an eye toward usability, maintainability, and
robustness. You'll define and prioritize product development, build new
features, fix problems, and test/deploy releases. As part of our executive
team, you'll also recruit and develop a 1st class technical team from scratch
and grow this team's culture, devising and reporting metrics to the CEO.

Requirements: \- prior start-up experience \- exceptional communicator \- min
3 years experience as a full-stack developer \- fluent in ruby, javascript
(particularly angular.js), html, css, sql, unix

Nice to have: \- management or mentoring experience \- iOS and/or Android
development \- experience with chef and deploying into AWS

Compensation: Competitive base compensation and equity

If this position interests you, or if you have any questions feel free to
reach out to us at varun@covrd.co

------
moderntribe
Modern Tribe | REMOTE | [https://tri.be](https://tri.be)

:: WordPress Front End Developer:: Details: [https://tri.be/help-wanted-
wordpress-frontend-developer/](https://tri.be/help-wanted-wordpress-frontend-
developer/)

We’re looking for a talented freelance WordPress theme & frontend developer in
North America (if you are in Central or South America – lets talk).

The opportunity calls for a mixed set of skills. We need someone with expert
level CSS skills, impeccable WordPress experience, and solid JavaScript, PHP &
MySQL skills. Experience building sites with extremely large loads is a plus.
We like our stuff to run fast and smooth.

We’re currently working on high-profile WordPress implementations that range
between conventional to seriously bleeding edge. We will want to see plugin
code examples – public plugins are ideal. We want people that are able to
develop code that can withstand high profile sites and intense loads. You
should be comfortable working as part of a team – your code will have to
integrate into an existing architecture. If tightly optimized code get’s you
excited – you’re probably a good fit.

Apply here: [http://tri.be/about/join-our-team/](http://tri.be/about/join-our-
team/)

------
gmjobs
Gridmarkets (gridmarkets.com) is building a "dark" CPU sharing platform and
economy and is on a mission to use some of the world's most underused
resources to solve some of the worlds most difficult problems.

Have you ever wondered how many unused computers are out there, just sitting
idle and collecting dust? What if there was a way to put them to good use and
connect users needing cost effective computational power with the ones that
are sitting on unused piles of it? That's exactly the mission that Gridmarkets
has embarked on and we're looking for talented engineers to join our cause!

Looking for a passionate engineer that is comfortable working remotely (we
fully endorse working from the beach if that's your thing, in fact that's what
one of our guys does!). Full job description here:
[http://www.gridmarkets.com/cloudgrid-computing-software-
engi...](http://www.gridmarkets.com/cloudgrid-computing-software-
engineer.html)

We're also looking for a talented operations person with python skills to
alleviate the operations of the platform and potentially grow into a more
software engineer role in the future: [http://www.gridmarkets.com/analyst-
platform-operations.html](http://www.gridmarkets.com/analyst-platform-
operations.html)

If this sounds like you, drop us a line at contact (at) gridmarkets (dot) com
and we'll take it from there!

~~~
zlatan_todoric
your mail server isn't functional.

------
yonasb
StackShare - Lead Engineer (Rails) - San Francisco Bay Area ONSITE

StackShare lets you see all the best software tools and who’s using them.
We’re building LinkedIn for the $150B B2B software industry, starting with dev
tools. We’re the only site that lets companies share and discuss their entire
software stack from their programming languages, to their cloud
infrastructure, all the way up to their CRM. Our vision is to fundamentally
change the way that everyone discovers and decides on software for work.

We growing fast with startups like Instacart, Coursera, Stack Exchange,
Docker, Firebase, and Twilio using our site to share the software they use and
connect with developers. We’re revenue positive and we have an awesome group
of angel investors including the creator of the Heroku Add-Ons Marketplace and
Airbnb’s 1st Employee.

Our stack: Ruby/Rails/Postgres/JS/HAML:
[http://stackshare.io/careers#stack](http://stackshare.io/careers#stack)

We’re looking to bring on our 1st full-time engineer. You’ll work alongside
me, the founder/product lead, and two other team members. You’ll influence
every aspect of the product from ideation to execution. You’ll have access to
the latest and greatest tools, many of which aren’t in GA. You’ll be able to
make your own daily schedule and work wherever you’re most comfortable (in the
Bay area) 4/5 days of the week. Email me at yonas@stackshare.io, I’d love to
hear from you!

------
jdugan
ESnet | Network Automation and Analytics Engineer | Berkeley, CA

ESnet is looking for an engineer with an interest in writing software to
provision, automate, monitor and analyze networks. You will be part of a
small, agile team of three to five people that is developing the data and
analytics platform which is used by ESnet to manage and understand our
nationwide, high capacity science network.

ESnet provides the high-bandwidth, reliable connections that link scientists
at national laboratories, universities and other research institutions,
enabling them to collaborate on some of the world's most important scientific
challenges including energy, climate science, and the origins of the universe.
Our vision is that scientific progress will be completely unconstrained by the
physical location of instruments, people, computational resources, or data.

Our current network is a 100G backbone connecting sites throughout the US with
340G of capacity across the Atlantic to reach CERN and other European
partners. We carry the data from the LHC experiments to collaborator sites in
the US amongst many other things.

Apply here:
[https://lbl.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://lbl.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=81239)

This is a full time position. Our preference is for onsite at Lawrence
Berkeley National Lab in Berkeley, CA but remote work is also possible.

------
mookerji

      Swift Navigation is looking for embedded electrical
      and estimation algorithms engineers to work with us on
      open-source (https://github.com/swift-nav/), inch-accurate GPS
      receivers (H1B welcome). Questions? Email Buro (mookerji@swiftnav.com).
    
      * Technical details:
    
      0. Embedded development (electronics design and schematic
      capture, embedded software, FPGA-based DSP):
      http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs/1_ee.html
    
      1. Algorithm design and mathematical software
      development (statistics, estimation/controls) through
      prototyping, performance analysis, and implementation on
      production hardware and web services.
      http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs/3_est.html
    
      * Organizational details
    
      0. 15-ish people in the Dogpatch neighborhood of San Francisco,
      spread across analog/RF/digital hardware design, statistics/
      estimation/controls, (purely) functional programming, and web
      infrastructure.
    
      1. Interdisciplinary work, with an environment emphasizing
      effective communication, collaboration, and inclusion.
    
      2. Flexible working policy, relevant for those with families and
      children.
    
      3. Some non-traditional benefits: thoughtful management, dedicated
      bike parking, ample Dadaism, a backyard with a banana tree, and a 
      gas stove with well-seasoned cast-iron.

------
sjwhitworth
Ravelin [[https://www.ravelin.com](https://www.ravelin.com)] | London, UK

We do real time credit card fraud prevention for online merchants -
specialising in the on demand economy, ala Uber/Hailo/Deliveroo/Postmates
where low latency decision making is critical. We're building intelligent
infrastructure to accurately predict and block fraud in real time, utilising
the latest and greatest technology. The vast majority of our software is
written in Go asynchronous microservices and we use Python's scientific stack
for statistical learning.

We cut our teeth solving this problem at Hailo, where we cut chargebacks to an
industry leading level, and our team has tens of years of combined experience
from Canonical, Hailo, Scotland Yard and the defence industry.

We're hiring for multiple roles currently: senior and junior frontend/backend
engineers, machine learning engineers and data scientists. Both full time and
summer internship positions are available. We're still small (8 people) and
well funded so this is a great time to join early.

Onsite positions only. Interns welcome. No visas currently.

Please apply to jobs@ravelin.com, or if you have any questions or want to talk
further, you can email me personally at stephen.whitworth@ravelin.com (I'm an
engineer here)

[https://ravelin.com/jobs](https://ravelin.com/jobs)

------
uniclaude
Kabotip.com - Tokyo, Japan - REMOTE, INTERNS.

We're building Kabotip, a social app where users can tip content for free but
receive real money when they get tipped.

Our tech stack is made of Clojure, PostgreSQL, TypeScript, JS, Android Java
and Swift, and we're believers in testing and automation. We're based in
Tokyo, and are currently considering onboarding interns for engineering and
marketing.

We're a founders-only team right now, so we'd favor someone who's not scared
of a fast-paced startup environment.

Email us at internships at kabotip.com

------
calvintennant
Onfleet, San Francisco, On-site, Backend engineer

We're looking for a top-notch backend engineer, with the opportunity to grow
into much more. Backend experience and/or experience with building RESTful
APIs is a must. Frontend experience is a plus.

We're building a modular platform that solves the hard technical problems
around fleets of mobile workforces (e.g. route optimization, simplified
dispatch UX/UI, real-time location tracking, driver mobile apps for multiple
platforms). We provide an end-to-end solution for assigning work, tracking
drivers and driver performance, and providing a delightful end-user experience
with automatic SMS updates including accurate ETAs and a map to track
deliveries en route. Incumbent fleet management software is antiquated, pre-
smartphone era, and expensive.

Our backend is built using the latest technologies, including Node.js, Redis,
MongoDB, and WebSockets. Our product is mission-critical, so reliability and
stability are critical.

As our third engineering hire, you would work very closely with our product-
focused founding team to bring a perfect delivery management experience to
SMBs and other delivery-centric tech companies, enabling them to scale their
businesses and delight their customers.

More details here: [https://onfleet.com/careers](https://onfleet.com/careers)

Feel free to email our VP of Engineering m[at]onfleet.com with any questions
you might have.

------
jbergstroem
Pageload - Remote - Full time

Pageload (pageload.io) is a new service that aims to make websites faster by
acting as a transparent proxy between the origin and a CDN. Pageload is based
in Sydney, Australia but has a global customer base and aims to be a global
service when publicly launched. Pageload recenly aquired venture captial to
accelerate the global rollout. We strongly believe that everyone who wants to
work with us does it because it's an area they like to spend time in, be it
jpeg headers or shaving cpu cycles off css minifacation. We don't have
requirements as to when or from where you work -- that's most often best
decided by yourself.

Our platform is [at the moment] built with nodejs. We are (currently) looking
for one position:

\- nodejs developer: your main job will be to expand the functionality of
pageload in terms of what we can optimise (for size or speed) as well as
generally improving the application, its resiliency and infrastructure. A
strong background in javascript/nodejs as well as experience with C is
preferred since that's where you will do most of your work (unless you can
convince the team there's a better tool for the job). Experience with Amazon
infrastructure is also a plus.

Feel free to shoot us an email to [jobs at pageload.io] or ping me on IRC
(jbergstroem@freenode) if you'd like to talk. Looking forward to hearing from
you.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
bokchoi
LabKey Software [https://www.labkey.com/](https://www.labkey.com/) | Seattle,
WA | Front-end developer, Senior software engineer, Marketing manager

We're looking for exceptional people to help scientists attack some of the
most challenging problems in the world. Our team partners directly with
biomedical researchers working to prevent and treat a wide range of diseases
(HIV, cancer, diabetes, auto-immune diseases, asthma, allergies, and others);
we learn about their science and unique needs, and develop solutions to their
data management and analytical challenges. We release everything we develop as
open-source software, accelerating research in labs and networks throughout
the world. We are serious about developing high quality software, delivering
innovative solutions, and contributing to the research community, but we're
just as committed to maintaining an enjoyable, collaborative and flexible work
environment.

LabKey Software is headquartered in Seattle, with a development office in San
Diego.

We're growing quickly, so if another of our typical roles
([https://www.labkey.com/careers/uncategorised/typical-job-
ope...](https://www.labkey.com/careers/uncategorised/typical-job-openings)) is
your dream job we'd love to hear from you.

[https://www.labkey.com/company/careers](https://www.labkey.com/company/careers)

------
all_usernames
San Francisco, CA ONSITE | GoPro | DevOps Infrastructure Engineer

We are seeking experienced DevOps engineers to join us in San Francisco. We
are using open source tools like Ansible and Docker to build distributed cloud
(AWS) environments supporting the next generation of web services for GoPro’s
massive global audience. As an infrastructure-focused DevOps engineer you will
be obsessive about maintaining robust, high performance web systems at scale.
This person will be responsible for designing fault-tolerant mechanisms for
keeping distributed systems healthy, and developing proactive monitoring back
to DevOps and the development teams. He or she will work closely with
development teams, release engineering, and quality engineering.

What You Will Do \- Build robust monitoring for production systems with
Nagios, collectd, CloudWatch, and Grafana \- Design new systems with fault-
tolerance and high availability as key criteria \- Collaborate with developers
to produce deployment-ready code \- Implement standards and best practices
with the help of our Engineering and Architecture groups \- Craft load tests
that prepare our services for tens of millions of active users \- Build tools
to automate, automate, automate

GoPro has excellent perks including time every week to beta test new products
outside of the office! Check us out.

[http://gopro.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a87142e4de6c807014de9...](http://gopro.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a87142e4de6c807014de9f4903d7d3d)

------
xiongww
San Diego, CA | Whova, Inc([http://whova.com/](http://whova.com/)) | Full
stack software engineer

Job descriptions are also available here:
[http://whova.com/jobs/](http://whova.com/jobs/)

Whova revolutionizes event engagement and attendee networking by providing the
Whova mobile app and services to support events, conferences, expos etc.
globally everyday.

Whova is a fast-growing company with strong technology in big data analysis
and mobile app services. If you’re passionate about coding and are looking for
a unique opportunity to have impact on the way people network in the numerous
events, consider joining us at Whova.

\- Responsibilities

    
    
       - As a Software Engineer you will build and develop Whova Mobile Backend / web platform / Website / internal Web applications / Data analysis
    
       - You will specialize in building responsive and elegant web applications through the design and development of object-oriented JavaScript.
    

\- Requirements

    
    
       - Experience with Java, Python, JavaScript , HTML, CSS
    
       - Experience with web frameworks (Angular, Ember, Backbone)
    

\- Bonus points for

    
    
       - Django Project
    
       - Python, MySQL, LESS, AngularJS
    
       - Experience with Hadoop, HBase
    

Email jobs@whova.com to setup a phone call conversation.

------
escapecharacter
Occipital | San Francisco or Boulder | Computer Vision Engineer

Interested in working with mobile devices for large scale SLAM?

Occipital is a small company looking for more 3D Computer Vision Developers. A
lot of our work consists of following the latest developments in computer
vision research, and then optimizing them so they run snappily on a mobile
device, and then pushing them out to customers with a very quick turnaround.

Last year, we launched Structure Sensor, the first depth sensor for mobile
([http://structure.io](http://structure.io),
[http://kck.st/16BkwuO](http://kck.st/16BkwuO)).

However, fundamentally Occipital is a software company
([http://occipital.com/about](http://occipital.com/about)), and we dedicate a
lot of efforts on research in mobile computer vision software. We’ve already
released early prototypes of real-time object scanning, indoor mapping and
augmented reality demos, but we want to push the boundaries of computer vision
much further and enable practical 3D vision on mobile devices.

Additionally, we are interested in people who are passionate about creating
applications that exist in the real 3D environment around us, including
Virtual Reality and Augmented Reality, and are comfortable in exploiting the
latest advances in Computer Vision. We regularly accept internships.

Please email dustin@occipital.com

~~~
alexschiff
Chiming in as another Occipitalite here — we're hiring for much more than just
CV!

Other openings:

* iOS

* Electrical engineering + firmware

* Finance

* Operations/logistics

* Product management (for hardware, specifically)

* Developer evangelist

* Biz dev

* Office manager/people ops

If you're interested in any of these, give us a holler! You can either email
Dustin, or my email is schiff@occipital.com. Make sure to include a fun fact
about yourself, your favorite "so bad it's good" movie, or preferred Starcraft
2 race.

------
builder_jobs
Naval Research Lab - Washington, DC

Roles: Java developer || GIS specialist || RF engineer

Our team at NRL is looking for a couple more talented software developers and
RF / electrical engineers. Our work focuses on visualizing geospatial and
scientific data, integrating it with various software, and scientific
computing. We work primarily with Java, but try to make the best of it by
using the new Java 8 features (lambdas, optionals, streams). Ruby, Python, and
Matlab are sometimes used as well.

There are no stock options at NRL, but the retirement plan is great. Plus
there are interesting problems, good co-workers, flexible hours, excellent
continuing education opportunities, and stability. US citizenship and the
ability to hold a security clearance are required. All work is on-site. A B.S.
in a technical subject (preferably computer science, computer engineering,
electrical engineering, or physics) is required with GPA > 3.0. Internships
for students working toward a technical degree are also available, though it's
too late to apply for summer 2015 internships. For more information about our
group, please visit
[http://www.nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5770/5774](http://www.nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5770/5774).
Send resumes or questions to buildersupport at nrl dot navy dot mil.

------
hargettp
Software Engineer | True Link Financial | San Francisco, CA

Did you ever want the code you write to make the world a better place?

We are a young startup focused on protecting the elderly and other underserved
communities from financial abuse. Our first offering is a pre-paid debit card
that blocks undesirable transactions in real-time.

At its core, it’s a Java server connected to the major card networks with
multiple instances spread geographically. It responds in 10-20ms, and has to
stay that tight for us to grow. Understanding distributed systems
(construction, diagnosis, and management) is key.

We also have a large Rails stack for our customers and our own rapidly
evolving business. Join us, and you can touch it all: front-end, back-end,
asynchronous queue-driven workers, real-time rules processing, complex
calculation engines, mobile, etc.

All of this great technology helps make someone have a better day. We offer a
mixture of salary and equity, and the chance to work with an amazing team of
people across a range of disciplines. If all of that sounds good to you, let’s
talk.

Because of the stage of the company we unfortunately cannot consider
candidates with minimal experience (e.g. recent dev bootcamp graduates). We
need people that have professional experience working as an engineer. We are
also only looking to make an in-house, full-time hire here in San Francisco
and cannot support part-time, remote, or contract work at this time. To apply
for a job, email jobs@truelinkfinancial.com.

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft | Berlin, Germany OR Shanghai, China | Full time

We're engineers, designers & strategists creating software that solves real-
world problems. Think data visualization for the World Bank, APIs for the
Libyan elections or DevOps for the biggest electronics manufacturer in the
world.

We're looking for a wide range of folks to join us in Berlin or Shanghai:
[http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs)

Shoot us an email at job@wiredcraft.com

~~~
movicont
Don't know if you guys are still looking for developers of some sort? And if
you're okay with helping out with a visa for either Shanghai or Berlin? If so,
I'd love to apply!

~~~
hunvreus
Always. Shoot an email at job@wiredcraft.com and we'll figure this out.

------
austenallred
REMOTE: Grasswire - Junior Front End Developer

Grasswire is an open source news source that anyone can edit.

Grasswire is "open source" both in the sense that any of the content (photos,
videos, text, tweets and videos) on Grasswire can be edited by anyone at any
time, and in the sense that the code used to run the site will soon be on
GitHub for anyone to play with. We'll be pushing the full Grasswire live in a
couple weeks, and have an excited user base anxiously waiting. We're playing
with some stuff on the current [https://grasswire.com](https://grasswire.com)
now, so you can check that out, but the next iteration will be quite
different.

Our backend is built in Scala, and use the Play framework as our front end
templating engine, but this position will be mostly working with our senior
web developer in HTML/CSS(SASS)/Javascript (jQuery and AJAX). This would be a
great position for someone who is good with JS and really looking to cut their
teeth and get used to shipping quickly and iteratively. We try to ship daily
to production. It's scrappy and intense and that's how we like it.

Check out
[https://grasswire.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk059b](https://grasswire.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk059b)
to apply or email me austen@grasswire.com with questions

------
dh0913
Help.com - Software Engineer (Full Stack and Front end) - Austin, TX

Backed by $6 million in angel funding, Help.com is building the next
generation of customer service software. We're looking for talented and
passionate back end and front end software engineers with a few years of work
experience to join our small-but-growing team at our downtown Austin office.

We are hiring full stack software engineers and a senior frontend engineer
(Backbone, Angular, etc.) to join our engineering team of 8.

We are predominately in the JavaScript/Node.js ecosystem, but have developed a
microservice architecture that gives us immense flexibility in our choice of
languages and tools. (We've authored code in JavaScript, Java, and even
Haskell.) The engineers on the team make technical decisions and have full
authority and responsibility for their work. It's collaborative and
challenging, and very rewarding.

In addition to competitive salary, comprehensive health benefits, and equity
in an early-stage startup, you will have the opportunity to make an impactful
contribution to both the product and the team. You will also get to work with
some extremely talented and friendly folks who come from diverse backgrounds
and experiences. We're learning a lot from each other.

Email douglas.hanna at help.com with any questions (or just to say hello). Job
listings and application information can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com).

------
zsgoldberg
Zenefits | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://secure.zenefits.com/jobs/57437?gh_jid=57437&gh_src=b...](https://secure.zenefits.com/jobs/57437?gh_jid=57437&gh_src=b7jrop)

Zenefits is a disruptive, well-funded startup that provides an all-in-one HR
solution for small businesses. It's also one of the fastest growing SAAS
businesses in history! Companies who join Zenefits are able to consolidate
their many HR systems into one easy-to-use place, the Zenefits dashboard,
where they can also secure and manage benefits for their employees. Zenefits
the product is fast moving, and the engineering team is growing fast! There's
still a lot of work to be done, and the projects we work on are high-impact
projects with a tangible effect on the business. I haven't been here long, but
so far it's clear that the perks are great, the people are of the highest
quality, and there's a great culture of transparency and shared ownership.
Experience with Python/Django and Ember.js are by no means necessary, but
certainly won't hurt.

[https://secure.zenefits.com/jobs/57437?gh_jid=57437&gh_src=b...](https://secure.zenefits.com/jobs/57437?gh_jid=57437&gh_src=b7jrop)

------
theuri
Guide Financial |
[https://www.guidefinancial.com](https://www.guidefinancial.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

We're hiring for amazing Rails and Javascript developers for critical roles -
(1) Head of Engineering (2) Full-Stack Developer

Read more at
[https://www.guidefinancial.com/jobs](https://www.guidefinancial.com/jobs) or
reach out me us directly at info@guidefinancial.com

About Guide:

We seek to fundamentally reshape the financial services industry, using
software to enable millions of families to increase their savings rates, make
better financial decisions and achieve retirement security – by applying
cutting-edge behavioral finance, artificial intelligence and automation.

We were recently acquired by John Hancock (owned by Manulife – one of the
largest financial services firms in the world) and operate as an independent
San Francisco-based division, backed by the brand and resources of one of the
leading financial services companies in the world.

We combine the best qualities of a startup – speed, continuous release cycles,
audacious goals, relentless focus on user experience, and disruptive
innovation – with the backing of an industry powerhouse, including ongoing
support, competitive compensation and benefits, and an opportunity to
continuously deploy software to improve the lives of customers across the
country and the world, as part of a financial company with a massive global
footprint.

------
datahipster
Oregon Health & Science University | Scientific Programmer | Portland, OR |
ONSITE | Full Time | Relocation available

We are seeking a skilled scientific programmer to develop genomic, imaging,
and clinical analysis applications on a distributed data / workflow management
and analytics platform currently under development. This position will work in
a team oriented software development environment, following best practices
such as code sharing through GitHub and development of structured software
APIs. A successful candidate will contribute to the international development
of standardized APIs and data schemas, and develop implementations compatible
with such APIs, ensuring that the system is interoperable within the emerging
community ecosystem of software tools.

Responsibilities

\+ Develop custom analytics and data management applications to facilitate one
or more of the following: large-scale genomic data analysis; machine learning
methods to infer genotype-to-phenotype predictive models; analysis of
quantitative imaging data.

\+ Work with the platform development team to implement scalable cloud-enabled
workflows to disseminate analytical advances to the research community.

\+ Establish and maintain standards for structured software & systems
engineering, including requirements, design, code, test, quality,
configuration & release management and project management.

\+ Provide documentation and user support allowing computational researchers
across campus to access and re-use analysis tools.

\+ Maintain well-curated, highly structured, transparent omics, imaging, or
clinical data resources.

\+ Develop tools to integrate commonly used open source bioinformatics
software applications.

\+ Participate in leading international efforts aimed at establishing best
practices and standards for genomic data representation and analysis.

The job posting is available at:
[https://ais.ohsu.edu/OA_HTML/OA.jsp?page=/oracle/apps/irc/ca...](https://ais.ohsu.edu/OA_HTML/OA.jsp?page=/oracle/apps/irc/candidateSelfService/webui/VisJobSchPG&_ri=821)

If you have any questions, feel free to send a note to novast@ohsu.edu.

~~~
machbio
Please Fix your Recruitment Site, it errors out after filing the form - All
the best with the recruitment..

------
HandOSpec
H&O Webspecialists | [http://www.h-o.nl](http://www.h-o.nl) @ Amsterdam Area,
NL

Magento Developer [Partly Onsite, partly remote]

We are a young, fast-growing, developer-driven startup which means that our
driving forces are technology and the opninions of our developers. We strive
to be the best technical partner in the field and to go beyond our competitors
in technical depth.

We make user-friendly webshops which help companies increase their online
sales and automate their processes. We have some big challenges coming up and
we're looking for rockstar programmers to come and join our rockstar team to
make sure we only deliver the highest quality possible. Check out our gitub
for more on what we do and how we do it:

[https://github.com/ho-nl](https://github.com/ho-nl)

We will offer you anything you need, with the matching technical challenges to
go with it.

If you believe this to be an interesting opportunity, or if you have any
questions about our company or this position please let us now at:
cedrique@h-o.nl.

Look here for our vacancies (in dutch): [https://www.h-o.nl/vacature-php-
developer](https://www.h-o.nl/vacature-php-developer)

[http://www.h-o.nl](http://www.h-o.nl)

------
ultimateboy
University of Colorado Boulder | Drupal Software Engineer | Boulder, CO | Full
Time | Onsite [http://www.colorado.edu](http://www.colorado.edu)

Building a system that manages hundreds/thousands of Drupal websites. Need
Drupal/PHP experience and Python is a plus. Additional details in job
description below.

Job link:
[https://www.jobsatcu.com/postings/102049](https://www.jobsatcu.com/postings/102049)

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto Downtown, Fulltime

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting things done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Chef, AWS, Hadoop, Python for Machine
Learning. Check out [https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px),
[http://developers.500px.com/](http://developers.500px.com/).

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior/Intermediate Web Developers to help us solve 
        scalability challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, improve
        search and rating algorithms, implement machine learning 
        and vision solutions.
      - Senior DevOps Engineers to help us grow our infrastructure, 
        build new tools and automation, provide expert advice on 
        building robust systems at large scale, and work with cutting 
        edge technologies like Docker and Kafka.
      - Senior/Intermediate Mobile Developers to help us build 
        500px iOS and Android mobile products for capturing, 
        editing, licensing and engaging with beautiful 
        photography.
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - hard technical challenges
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
vimarshk
Okta | San Francisco, Seattle, Toronto | Full Time

Our team includes some of the smartest, most creative and innovative people
you'll ever meet.

Recently, we are Named the 'Only' Leader in Gartner's IDaaS Magic Quadrant -
[https://www.okta.com/resources/idaas-leader-gartner-magic-
qu...](https://www.okta.com/resources/idaas-leader-gartner-magic-
quadrant.html)

Whether you work for Okta's engineering, sales, marketing, business
development or customer success team, one thing is certain - you'll find
colleagues that will engage, inspire and challenge you. We're a passionate
group of people who believe that cloud architecture is here to stay. And our
laser-like focus on customer success and technical/operational excellence has
enabled us to be a leader in identity management.

It's a fast-paced, agile work environment and we need the best and the
brightest to help us change the world. Building and selling the future of IT
is no small feat - you love challenges, work hard, play nice with others - and
if you know your way around a ping pong table, that doesn’t hurt either.

And we’re just getting started.

Open Positions:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html](https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html)

Please e-mail at: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
gkalas
Optiver Amsterdam | High frequency trading company hiring C++ software
engineers. | Fulltime, Onsite, we can arrange work visas.

Optiver is a well established market making company utilizing an in-house
built HFQ trading system. We are seeking smart developers who are willing to
step outside the boundaries of a classical developer position. Ideal
candidates are willing to interact with, guide other departments, learn about
trading, and eventually contribute their own ideas in the functional as well
as the technical space. Writing code is not in itself a goal, but a means to
get our work done better.

We have various positions open ranging from quite technical to more business
focused developers. Tasks include market connectivity development, internal
data access systems, algorithmic trading framework and trading algorithm
development and data analysis. We are hiring for all positions and levels.
Details on the different positions available here:
[http://optiver.com/amsterdam/careers/jobs-and-
events](http://optiver.com/amsterdam/careers/jobs-and-events) . The company is
dynamic and flexible, these job posts are more suggestions, rather than rigid
categories.

If you have any questions drop me a mail at gergelykalas@optiver.com

------
jszmajda
Optoro [http://optoro.com](http://optoro.com) @ 702 H St. NW, Washington DC
20001

# Senior Mobile Developer (iOS or Android) [ONSITE]

Optoro is transforming the retail industry by helping build sustainable supply
chains. Each year, 10-15% of all inventory is returned or deemed excess, which
poses a $500B problem for retailers nationwide. Optoro's reverse logistics
software & eCommerce platform provides a better way of dealing with those
goods – delivering better value for clients, offering amazing deals to
consumers and keeping items out of landfills.

The Senior Mobile Applications Developer will be an integral member of our
team, helping build our mobile experience for users of Optoro’s enterprise
software solution, data and analytics platform, and cutting-edge eCommerce
site BLINQ.com. We’re looking for iOS or Android experts who can help us build
out our mobile teams. This is a great ground-floor opportunity!

Contact josh@optoro.com or review our posting at
[http://optoro.com/careers/join#67556](http://optoro.com/careers/join#67556)
or
[http://optoro.com/careers/join#67551](http://optoro.com/careers/join#67551)

iOS, Android, Objective-C, Java, Swift, Kotlin

------
tjblonsk
FUNDBASE [https://www.fundbase.com](https://www.fundbase.com) New York City

# Ruby Full Stack Engineer [ONSITE, REMOTE]

Fundbase.com is a a technology platform that allows qualified investors to
discover and interact with fund managers around the world in a compliant way.
We even allow investors to directly invest into a fund, entirely through
Fundbase.

===============

Important Note: We are a software company in the finance industry, NOT a
finance company that does software.

We will be raising our Series A in October.

Let's talk engineering Our stack is Angular, Rails, and Mongo. All of our
engineers are full stack and proficient in all areas of the application. We
are Agile, practice continuous integration and deployment, love to write
beautiful and well tested code, love to find new and interesting tools and
integrate them into our workflow.

Culture through the eyes of an engineer Our development team is 100% remote -
yes, you can work from wherever in the world you want to. The majority of our
team is based in Slovakia, I am currently the only developer in the US (in
Manhattan). Yes, you will have the opportunity to go to our office in Europe.
As far as working hours, we only require that you are available from 9am -
12pm; you are free to structure the rest of your working hours as you choose.
Our team has a culture of putting emphasis on and making personal growth a
priority.

Contact tim.blonski@fundbase.com if interested.

Ruby, Full Stack, Junior, Mid-level

------
akoumjian
Nimia — [https://app.nimia.com](https://app.nimia.com) — Seattle, WA — Senior
Software Engineer (Python/Javascript) — Full Time

We are building a home for great footage. Independent filmmakers and agencies
can license, share, and archive their 4k video. See our quick intro here:
[https://app.nimia.com/video/35785/demo/](https://app.nimia.com/video/35785/demo/)

We are small. You will help decide what to build, what to improve on, and even
how to market ourselves. We are in constant communication with our users.
Sales, marketing, legal, and engineering meet up frequently to collaborate. We
want team members who care about the product and each other.

== Position ==

You will be engineer #3. Responsibilities will depend on strengths and
interest. Some possibilities:

    
    
      - API & Infrastructure
      - UI / UX
      - DevOps
      - Marketing / SEO
    

Qualifications:

    
    
      - Experience with Django, Rails, or a server side javascript framework
      - Experience with a client side javascript framework such as Backbone or Angular
    

== Our Stack ==

We use Python, Django, NodeJS / IO.js, Backbone, SASS, Elasticsearch, Redis,
Saltstack, AWS and some other bits and pieces.

Contact alec@nimia.com and please include:

    
    
      * 3 references
      * Github profile and/or personal website
      * Resume

------
bgriggs1
Knack | [http://knackhq.com/jobs](http://knackhq.com/jobs) | REMOTE | Front-
end developer/designers | 70-120k +equity

Knack ([http://knackhq.com](http://knackhq.com)) is a database PaaS that makes
it easy for anyone to build online database apps.

We're looking for a front-end lead to drive the the user experience and craft
a comprehensive platform for rendering elegantly usable web applications with
multiple themes on multiple devices.

About Knack: we're building a profitable long-term business with a product our
customers love. We have a unique culture that will be an awesome fit for the
right person:

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small enough that every customer interaction, every marketing spend, every line of code has an over-sized impact.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we want team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Flexibility: supporting our chosen lifestyles is major part of our success equation. Join a remote team and create your own hours. Work how and where you want to.

------
coinedring
Rentrak | Portland, OR | Full Time, Onsite |
[http://www.rentrak.com](http://www.rentrak.com)

Rentrak is a media measurement company. In short, we crunch a huge amount of
data for TV networks, movie studios & etc to give them meaningful viewership
statistics. We've been around for 25+ years, and we've necessarily changed a
lot in that time (we started out contracting with video rental stores). We're
certainly not a startup, but we have a comfortable culture and a strong OSS
focus.

We're hiring mid and senior system administrators and DevOps engineers. We're
looking for experience with the following:

* Linux (mostly CentOS)

* Configuration management (especially Puppet)

* Large-scale database management (Postgres)

* AWS, VMware & virtualization tools

* Storage infrastructure (NetApp, etc)

* Monitoring tools

* Python and Ruby for DevOps; also a plus for other positions.

* We have at least one opening for a Windows admin, too.

We're also looking for software engineers at all levels. Our existing
infrastructure is generally in C++ and Perl, and new products are generally in
Python or Ruby. Our focus is on handling massive data sets. Big data &
MapReduce technologies, OLAP, large-scale SQL-based DBs, and distributed
system experience would all be great.

Feel free to contact "colin.hyzy at rentrakmail.com" for more information.
Thanks!

~~~
coinedring
I should clarify that we're only looking for individual applications for full-
time, salaried positions. No staffing agencies or consulting firms, sorry.

------
jason_jones
LogMeIn - [https://www.logmeininc.com](https://www.logmeininc.com) \- Boston,
MA Simplifying how people connect to their colleagues, employees, devices and
the world around them to solve some of the world’s most complex problems,
LogMeIn has grown to become one of the world’s leading SaaS companies with
over 800 employees in 8 offices around the world.

Check us out: [https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-listings)

Senior Software Engineer (Join.me) -
[https://goo.gl/j4DIK4](https://goo.gl/j4DIK4)

Software Engineer-Xively (IoT) -
[https://goo.gl/yOPccp](https://goo.gl/yOPccp)

Senior .NET Engineer - [https://goo.gl/uZUn4B](https://goo.gl/uZUn4B)

JavaScript Engineer - [https://goo.gl/6jAvLw](https://goo.gl/6jAvLw)

Android Engineer - [https://goo.gl/Sss7od](https://goo.gl/Sss7od)

Application Developer (Xively Professional Services) -
[https://goo.gl/rbblUd](https://goo.gl/rbblUd)

For any questions: Jason Jones - jason.jones@logmein.com

------
rhyslindmark
Edify (Techstars Boulder 2015) is hiring a digital marketer for our iOS games.
[http://www.edify.co/marketer](http://www.edify.co/marketer)

Our goal is to give all kids the chance to create their own music. If you're
interested in music, education, or games, definitely reach out.

We have ~10 employees (pre-seed). We're based out of Colorado, but are open to
remote work. Hard working interns who are passionate about our mission are
welcome as well.

Excited to talk!

------
hyramgraff
MPA Healthcare Solutions - Chicago, IL - ONSITE

* Software Engineer

We are looking for a software engineer to join our small but growing
development team. Our team has three primary responsibilities:

1) Supporting and maintaining existing code for building and applying
predictive models.

2) Importing datasets from a variety of sources and preparing them for use in
modeling.

3) Supporting the research work of our clinicians (which is usually directed
toward extending or improving the methodologies employed in responsibility
#1).

* Health Services Researcher

We are also seeking a Health Services Researcher. This individual will be an
integral member of our team. The MPA team includes physicians, statisticians,
analysts, and programmers. You will have access to statistical expertise and
will collaborate and network with members of the team. The position requires a
Ph.D. or Master’s in a field relevant to health services research (i.e. Bio-
informatics, epidemiology, health research methodology, health services
research), or an M.D. with additional training or experience in a related
field. You should aspire to create, evaluate, and implement high value
patient-centric care delivery models with the goal to improve value of health
care delivery.

Full descriptions are at [http://consultmpa.com/now-
hiring/](http://consultmpa.com/now-hiring/)

To apply: email hr@consultmpa.com with a cover letter, resume and CV, if
appropriate.

------
Nilef
LONDON, ONSITE

At Gophr, delivering stuff is what we’re all about about. We are building one
of the most progressive and forward thinking tech start-ups ever created and
turning the courier industry on it’s head while we’re at it. We’re well-
funded, with an incredible growth rate and the opportunity to work with a
highly experienced board of executives with experience working high up in some
of the most recognisable tech brands including HTC and Microsoft with a very
successful track record. Now, we’re looking to ramp up our sales and take
Gophr to the next level.

The role

We’re looking for a graduate to come on-board ASAP and get involved with our
sales campaigns. This role will largely involve phoning around potential
clients, some cold and some warm, generating and managing new leads, attending
meetings with clients and activities in our CRM. You will work with a small,
tight-knit team in a company of less than 10 employees where your work makes a
real difference.

What we’re looking for

Optimistic, Driven and switched-on graduate Disciplined, with a strong work-
ethic Not afraid to pickup the phone, with a cheeky and likeable manner Strong
verbal communication skills Sales, retail or customer service experience
desired At least a Bachelor’s degree in any subject.

Compensation: Base + Commission based on performance

Apply: nile.frater@gophr.it

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

\-- What We Do --

InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform that helps architects
and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual reality. Challenges we're
working on: efficient mesh compression for smooth VR performance, novel VR
user interfaces, data analytics of user interactions in VR, and finally making
the development of VR experiences as accessible as possible to anyone who can
generate 3D content.

\-- What We're Looking For --

We are hiring engineers in NYC to help build the future of our platform. At
InsiteVR, we’re always pushing the limits of computing power, especially
mobile devices, to render highly complex architectural models in VR. Before we
can even walk around and experience these models in VR they have to be
processed and optimized for rendering. We are hiring a full stack web
developer and 3D Graphics Engineer to lead our development efforts.

Full stack: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-
dev](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-dev)

3D Graphics Engineer: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70779-3d-graphics-
engineer](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70779-3d-graphics-engineer)

You can also just email me at angel[at]insitevr.com

------
grovr
Software Engineers - On-Site, Cardiff, South Wales, UK - Sorenson Media

We're looking to hire multiple Software Engineers for roles which will be
mostly writing Javascript, both server side (Node.js) and client side. You do
not need any Javascript experience to apply (we've hired many people without
it) we find it easier to teach good engineers Javascript then to teach
Javascript developers good software engineering skills.

We're hiring developers for our Spark Enhance product:
[http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enhance/](http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enhance/)

We work in an Agile environment with daily Scrums, Retrospectives and 2 week
sprints (though some teams have been experimenting with Kanban) and a real
focus on the Engineering department owning the Engineering processes which
means you get to spend your time writing code and have the autonomy to try
changes to the processes and see if they work.

We're looking for multiple engineers with a range of experience levels (from
recent grads to Senior Developers) so I can't specify specific salaries but I
think they tend to be higher than most other Cardiff companies.

If any of this sounds interesting then feel free to contact me at
mgrover@sorensonmedia.com with any questions, CVs, github profiles etc.

Thanks - Matt

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | Remote

You are a forward thinking, creative problem solver with a passion for core
JavaScript.

At Modus Create, you will collaborate with a cross-functional Scrum team to
deliver high quality innovative products in short sprint cycles.

Responsibilities: \- You will be challenged daily to write lots of quality,
high performing code. Be part of the best remote, distributed team in the
industry \- Collaborate daily with UX, Engineering, QA and DevOps to deliver
stunning device-agnostic apps for highly visible consumer facing products \-
Consult to a variety of clients in a broad range of industries : from burgers
to ball bearings, we’ve done it all

Required Skills and Experience: \- experience delivering high value, heavy UI
front-end products \- good understanding of front-end MVC architectures Strong
experience with JavaScript libraries such as AngularJS or Sencha Touch \-
strong Javascript basis and very good understand of the JS core (ES5/6) \-
good understanding of HTML5 and CSS3 \- experience with at least one of the
SCSS compilers Sass or Less \- experience in building native hybrid apps using
PhoneGap is a plus \- experience with Node.js is a plus

If you’ve got the chops and want to ditch the cubicle, apply to the best lean
startup development team on the planet. Email kristen@moduscreate.com

------
ce1
Bonativo (2014) [http://www.bonativo.co.uk](http://www.bonativo.co.uk) \-
Berlin - Head of Engineering and full-time engineers

We started Bonativo in late 2014 with the mission to build strong local food
systems. We take everything you love about farmers‘ markets – the local,
seasonal, handpicked and handcrafted products that you can‘t find anywhere
else – and deliver it to your doorstep. We’re based in Berlin but also operate
in major European cities like London and Amsterdam.

Launched only in January 2015, we got the backing of major European VCs,
expanded our marketplace to London and Amsterdam early on and now are looking
to grow our engineering team. You will work on the development of our grocery
marketplace sites, supplier and logistics platform. We have open positions in
all areas of engineering.

We’re looking for people as passionate and driven to succeed about our mission
as the current team. Of course, we offer relocation and competitive salaries.
On top you will be working in an old factory building in vibrant Berlin-
Kreuzberg and enjoy the freshest food every day.

Contact me at christian@bonativo.de or take a look at the full job
description: [http://grnh.se/wbo0qa](http://grnh.se/wbo0qa)

------
akoike
Machine Zone (Y Combinator '08) -- Palo Alto, CA --
www.machinezone.com/careers

Machine Zone is one of the most successful mobile companies globally. Our
flagship app, Game of War: Fire Age, is the #1 Top Grossing App in over 90
countries and a current Top 3 Grossing App worldwide.

We are driven by technology and have an incredible vision for the future that
involves real-time systems, global connectivity, and massive scalability--so
we could definitely use your help as we continue to build our company,
platform, and products!

Currently hiring:

    
    
       -Operations Engineers (DevOps, Site Reliability)
    
       -Security Engineers (Application Security, Research, Anomaly Detection)
    
       -Data Platform Engineers (real-time big data @ massive scale)
    
       -Software Engineers (full stack, experience with highly concurrent systems)
    
       -Platform Engineers (distributed systems, performance, Erlang)
    
       -MySQL DBAs (large scale environments w/many services)
    
       -Project Managers & Tech Writers
    
       -Data Scientists and Product Analysts (SQL, R, predictive modeling)
    

Read about us: [http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-game-of-
war/](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-game-of-war/)

Apply online or reach out to me directly at andrew(at)machinezone(dot)com

------
subleq
Software Engineers (to work in Python and Django)

Fusionbox - Denver, Colorado

Job Description

At Fusionbox, the engineers work on tasks that span from server provisioning
and system administration to server-side development to JavaScript fronted
interface developing. We use git, Puppet, nginx, Postgres, memcache, Django,
Backbone, AngularJS, Ember.js, and React--but we are always open to trying out
new things. In addition to working on client projects, we have our own
portfolio of open source projects that the engineers maintain.

ABOUT YOU

You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies. You do
not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background, but you
have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to engineering. You
are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get paid to write open
source software.

About Fusionbox

Fusionbox offers custom software development solutions to a wide range of
clients using new technologies. Fusionbox is a place for talented people who
are serious about the craft of programming. We are committed to the open
source community and Pythonic sensibility.

Get more information at [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34375/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34375/software-engineers-to-
work-in-python-django-fusionbox)

------
lionheart
Picmonic | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack & iOS |
[http://www.picmonic.com/](http://www.picmonic.com/) | Full-Time/Onsite

At Picmonic we're working on building the worlds most unique next-generation
e-learning platform using Angular, Laravel and all the latest in web
technologies with a kick-ass team of developers in the heart of Tempe, AZ.

Our team of creative wizards use crazy cartoons and weird stories to teach the
future doctors and nurses of the world all the super-complicated stuff that
they need to know. And us developers are building the platform to bring these
Picmonics to the world.

Just recently funded by M2 ventures, we're re-inventing the entire concept of
higher education and we are looking for world-class developers to join us as
we grow the team.

If you need somebody to tell you what to do every minute of every day, don't
bother applying. But if you love a fun, fast-paced, collaborative development
environment where you get to make real decisions on product development and
ship code every day send us your resume and tell us something cool about
yourself.

Our job page is
[http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/](http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/)

Or email me at leon.klepfish [at] picmonic.com

------
bobmagoo
Tableau Software | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Tableau Software is a company on a mission. We help people see and understand
their data. After a highly successful IPO in 2013, Tableau has become a
market-defining company in the business intelligence industry. Tens of
thousands of companies and organizations have chosen Tableau. From the
executive suites of Fortune 500 companies to the jungles of Central America,
from immunology research labs to high school robotics club meetings, our
software can be found anywhere people have data and questions. Check out all
of our products at: www.tableau.com/product-tour.

Highlighted positions (full list at
[https://careers.tableau.com/](https://careers.tableau.com/)):

* Information Security Analyst - [https://bitly.com/1cXgwem](https://bitly.com/1cXgwem) Looking for a seasoned security incident handler who can help build out our internal and external IR processes, as well as help teams architect systems in a secure way. * Systems Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1Ks7xPF](http://bit.ly/1Ks7xPF)

Apply by PM'ing me on Reddit (same username) or by clicking the apply button
on the post. Feel free to reply with any questions. Cheers!

------
Itesso
Itesso / Back-end Engineer / Breda (Netherlands) / Onsite

BACK-END ENGINEERS (MEDIOR & SENIOR) As a Back-end Engineer you will work from
a strong Functional Design, writing codes that adheres to a robust
architectural design while strictly following code guidelines. You ensure
quality through unit tests and peer reviews of code and incorporate
improvements identified by the Test Teams. Our ideal candidate has knowledge
of REST Web services, Azure, and is familiar with SCRUM and Agile software
development. With your team you will work closely together to achieve the best
possible results and build the user facing part of our core applications. You
enjoy working in a team and will always strive for the best results. You will
work in an organization that is very progressive and works with the latest
techniques. The informal atmosphere and agile approach results in considerable
scope for initiative.

ABOUT YOU • Relevant education, HBO work and thinking level • Minimum Three
years of experience in writing code for C#.NET back-end applications •
Experience with: SCRUM methodologies of development, REST Web Services,
adhering to Microsoft Design Patterns, Microsoft Azure Cloud Experience
preferred • Fluency in English • Relocation possible, expats welcome!

INTERESTED? Are you enthusiastic and fully engaged? Are you looking to join
the world’s first true Cloud-native company serving the Hospitality Industry?
Please send an email with your CV and motivation letter to career@itesso.com.
If you have any questions about this opportunity, please send a mail or visit
our website: www.itesso.com

------
dankohn1
Spreemo | New York City | Senior Software Engineers (Rails) | Onsite

Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown Manhattan) in
New York City (NYC). Looking for senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers.
Good pay, environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing transparency
in both cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-
developer/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-developer/)

------
evadoraz
Neighborly [http://neighborly.com](http://neighborly.com) @ 994 Corbett Ave,
San Francisco, CA 94131

# Data Engineer # DevOps # Rails Senior Developer # Backend Engineer #
Software Engineer # Frontend Engineer #CTO [ONSITE]

Neighborly lets you invest in your community. Earn a safe, stable income via
investing in civic projects you care about, while having influence and power
to make change in your community.

We are a small and strong team that values high quality code while creating
amazing user experiences and reliable software. We practice test driven
development. We care about code reviews. We do regular retrospectives to
figure out what we're doing wrong so we can fix it, and what we're doing right
so we can improve on it. But most importantly, we value results over process.

We love open source and encourage you to work on open source projects. We want
to give back to the community, and open source our tools and projects whenever
possible.

Contact jase@neighborly.com or check us out on
[https://angel.co/neighborly/jobs/](https://angel.co/neighborly/jobs/)

Data Analysis, JRuby, PostgreSQL, Rspec, Ruby on Rails, Algorithms & Data
Structures, React.js, Javascript, HTML5, Es6

------
peipponen
Shoreditch, London. ONSITE. Games, Sims, Gamification Developers.

Join an awesome digital R&D studio - PlayGen - working with games,
gamification and simulations.

Are you responsible and talented developers looking to work on the next
generation of applied games and gamification platforms?

We have 12 projects funded to 2020 where we’re combining game dynamics,
artificial intelligence, emotion recognition, big and little data and human
psychology into solving some of the most fascinating scientific, economic and
societal issues of our times.

Essential:

For Frontend we like Javascript / HTML5/ XSLT/ CSS – Backbone, Angular, WebGL,
D3.Js, Unity… On backend we’d like experience of interactive Web or apps and
ideally you know way around one or more of these : Visual Studio, C#,
Objective C or C++, PHP, Ruby, Python and some experience of SQL or NoSQL
Databases Ideally you like both :) but you would be well versed in OO and
software architecture.

Highly desirable:

True GEEK (i.e. you want to spend time with people who love making stuff) If
focusing on backend then interest in machine learning, functional programming
& peer to peer Web services, APIs and Extensible architectures Cloud based
application development including Hadoop, Cassandra and elasticity

Find out more here - [http://playgen.com/developer-job-
london/](http://playgen.com/developer-job-london/) How to apply? Send over a
cv and portfolio/git links of your own stuff to: kate@playgen.com

------
swanify
GeckoLabs - [http://www.geckolabs.co.uk](http://www.geckolabs.co.uk) \-
Edinburgh, London

Software Engineer

We work within the Education sector helping Universities & Colleges enhance
their recruitment using modern software solutions.

Stack: PHP (Laravel), Git, Amazon AWS, REST, AngularJS

Apply here: [http://www.geckolabs.co.uk/jobs/php-software-
engineer/](http://www.geckolabs.co.uk/jobs/php-software-engineer/)

------
memebox
San Francisco / Onsite / VISA

Memebox (YC W'14) is a global e-commerce start-up that makes, buys, and sells
cosmetics based on analysis of trends & data. We're looking for people that
get excited about joining a rapidly growing consumer-product start-up that
uses technology to have a big impact in an industry that is otherwise lagging
behind.

We are a well-funded (Series B), rapidly growing startup backed by top-tier
venture firms, and we have a great, fun culture that we are active about
protecting.

Please apply at the links below: 1) iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/memebox/f623326e-7256-4527-a839-f36602...](https://jobs.lever.co/memebox/f623326e-7256-4527-a839-f366028171cb)
2) Android Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/memebox/e61af925-6c4c-499c-a57f-9b010f...](https://jobs.lever.co/memebox/e61af925-6c4c-499c-a57f-9b010fcac445)
3) Full-Stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/memebox/e0fa4eca-760a-4910-98a0-69fb3f...](https://jobs.lever.co/memebox/e0fa4eca-760a-4910-98a0-69fb3fd4a7e0)
4) Controller:
[https://jobs.lever.co/memebox/e27fb275-4938-46e6-ae80-4115a2...](https://jobs.lever.co/memebox/e27fb275-4938-46e6-ae80-4115a201c7d0)
5) Other Business Roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/memebox](https://jobs.lever.co/memebox)

If you have any questions, please email me: arnold@memebox.com.

------
ScotterC
TeachersPayTeachers (TpT) -
[http://www.teacherspayteachers.com](http://www.teacherspayteachers.com) @ New
York, NY

# Data Engineer # DevOps # Internal Automation Lead # Lead Search Engineer #
Software Engineer

We're building out a new engineering team at an established startup in Ed-
Tech. First, a little bit of who we are:

TpT is the world's first and biggest online open marketplace where teachers
buy, sell, and share original educational materials. Our community of over 3
million active teachers connects and shares knowledge on the site every day,
and has generated over $100 million in sales of some of the best, original,
most creative classroom resources.

Where you come in: although the company has a lot of users and strong
reputation, only now are we building out our NYC engineering team to build out
TpT's future. We're looking to build a tech dream team that'll be our core.
This a green field opportunity to set the engineering culture and how we
organize ourselves going forward while maintaining an app at high traffic and
still growing!

We're putting together a 'dream team' so to speak of engineers who will be the
core of our NYC team. The site is a monolithic architecture of PHP/MySQL/NGINX
and we're breaking it down into SOA.

Position postings:
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

or shoot me an email scott at teacherspayteachers.com

PHP, MySQL, NGINX, Sphinx

------
pcai
Privy.com - Boston - ONSITE - Full Time - Frontend/Backend/Full-Stack
Developers

Privy is a marketing technology company (500 startups, Atlas Venture) that
helps marketers grow their businesses. We're looking for an experienced
engineer who wants to contribute to our fast-growing platform and big data
approach to analytics.

Our stack: Javascript, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Backbone.js, Heroku, Elastic
Search, MongoDB

Qualifications:

• B.S. or M.S. in Computer Science or equivalent experience, and at least 2
years experience in professional software development.

• You've shipped readable, modular, reusable code to users.

• Deep understanding of web application architecture and computer science
principles.

• Mastery of at least one programming language (Ruby/Python/JavaScript a
plus).

• You communicate ideas clearly, and write intelligently.

• You're an independent self-starter who can take an ambiguous idea from
whiteboard to running in production.

[https://angel.co/privy/jobs/10415-full-stack-software-
engine...](https://angel.co/privy/jobs/10415-full-stack-software-engineer)

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/15/boston-based-local-
marketin...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/15/boston-based-local-marketing-
startup-privy-raises-1-7-million-seed-round-from-500-startups-atlas-and-
others/)

------
ryhanson
Royal Jay LLC ([http://royaljay.com/careers/](http://royaljay.com/careers/)) |
Boise, ID | Senior Software Developer, Copywriter

We are located in Boise, ID, A clean, safe city with a low cost of living
ideal for families, outdoor enthusiasts and entrepreneurs. Boise is a regular
in the Top 10 lists (go ahead, google it), and we love it here. Check out
these videos and you’ll see why:

Boise is Waiting ([https://vimeo.com/81424694](https://vimeo.com/81424694))
This is Boise
([http://www.boisestatefootball.com/boise-0](http://www.boisestatefootball.com/boise-0))

Copywriter: Royal Jay is actively recruiting an experienced copywriter. The
ideal candidate has a proven track record delivering high-quality persuasive
copy in the digital space. They posses a talent for transforming creative
ideas into engaging copy, and have a passion for storytelling.

The copywriter will work closely with the digital strategist and UX/UI
designer to execute online marketing campaigns, website content and software
messaging.

Senior Software Developer: Royal Jay is actively recruiting creative and
inventive Sr. Software Developers. The ideal candidate has a proven track
record of delivering software solutions using the latest technologies and
continues to keep their skills sharp, staying current on all new development
trends, techniques, and frameworks. Our Developers are hungry for challenging
work, enjoy pushing boundaries, and would rather create software vs. be stuck
in meetings all day.

The Sr. Software Developer is an active developer and leader on a first class
team, building next generation mission critical applications that are highly
scalable, secure and fast, wrapped in a pixel perfect user experience.

In exchange for your innovation and talent we will offer you an environment
where you are rewarded for your contributions, appreciated for your ideas, and
empowered to make a difference. Come have a beer with us and discover working
for a company created by developers, passionate about building great products
that inspire people.

[http://royaljay.com/careers/](http://royaljay.com/careers/)

------
JunkDNA
Syapse Inc -- Palo Alto, CA & Philadelphia, PA

Roles: Customer Solutions Software Engineer (Python/JavaScript), Customer
Solutions Project Manager

Be a part of a team helping to cure cancer, stop heart disease, and deliver
the right drugs to the right people at the right time with software for
precision medicine.

Syapse software helps healthcare providers use next-generation genomic and
molecular data, in context with complex clinical data (medical history,
treatment, outcomes, etc.) to make the best decisions regarding patient care.

See here for all the open positions:
[http://syapse.com/about/careers/](http://syapse.com/about/careers/)

I'm especially looking to hire Customer Solutions Engineers for the Philly
office
([http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512](http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512)).
So if you're on the East Coast and always wanted to join a Bay Area startup,
but didn't want to relocate, now is your chance!

We're especially interested in people with Python experience. Any experience
with healthcare, electronic health records, or genomics is a bonus.

Learn more about what we're doing from our presentation at AWS re:Invent:
[http://www.syapse.com/blog/aws-reinvent-video-and-slides-
now...](http://www.syapse.com/blog/aws-reinvent-video-and-slides-now-
available/)

------
Cymen
Front end, Full stack and Machine Learning | San Francisco | ONSITE

Mattermark is organizing the world's business information. More about that
here: [https://mattermark.com/mattermark-engineering-the-path-
forwa...](https://mattermark.com/mattermark-engineering-the-path-forward/)

Mattermark is looking to fill a number of positions on the engineering team
including:

Front end engineer excited about using modern practices to build web
applications where the client is in the browser and the server is an API.
We're using ES6 (Babel), React, flux, modules (CommonJS with webpack) and
solid engineering practices.
[https://jobs.lever.co/mattermark/059c168c-d60a-4b97-a4e0-7fe...](https://jobs.lever.co/mattermark/059c168c-d60a-4b97-a4e0-7fe231cf27dc)

Full stack ruby or python: [https://jobs.lever.co/mattermark/d5e404dd-
fc1b-4238-b6d3-22b...](https://jobs.lever.co/mattermark/d5e404dd-
fc1b-4238-b6d3-22b0abcc9099)

Machine learning:
[https://jobs.lever.co/mattermark/2f9c8c35-c9eb-4201-880a-886...](https://jobs.lever.co/mattermark/2f9c8c35-c9eb-4201-880a-886f77362d25)

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys environmental sensor networks that help people live
aware. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io.

We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and improve our
platform. We have no required list of skills or years of experience. Instead,
we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things done. Our engineering
culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement, and as much automation
as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible
hours and competitive perks. Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer

\- great coding skills

\- solid understanding of distributed systems

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
prawn
Triplezero.com.au | Adelaide, South Australia | P/T or F/T, ONSITE, junior OK.

We're a small web development company. Overloaded with work and looking for
some backend support. Not overly fussed about particular language experience,
though experience with common things like PHP, MySQL, JS, etc is a good start.
Competence with Linux servers or Android/iOS development would be
advantageous.

Would suit a fresh graduate or someone still studying but looking to build
experience.

Email in profile.

------
Flammy
Hey all, Ivy Softworks is looking for talented, motivated team members in
Seattle, WA and San Fransisco, CA (SF SoMa). We're a startup that builds
startups and are providing an alternative to early stage venture capital
though the creation of an Innovation Studio. We are looking for entrepreneurs
seeking a new adventures. Check out our website for open opportunities:
[http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/](http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/)

Current open positions:

    
    
        GUI Craftsman Ð Hybrid Web Application Developer
        Platform Development Engineer
        Software Development Engineer - OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer - Cloud Infrastructure
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer
        Distributed Graph Engineer
        Software Development Engineer - OSX
        Data Scientist
        Software Development Engineer - Windows
        Software Development Engineer - Test

If you are experienced and looking for specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our idea resonates strongly: shoot us an email. Some
of the languages we’re looking for: C, C++, Ruby, Python, Javascript, and
more. We’re developing on Windows, Mac, and Linux Positions are ONSITE.

~~~
aagarwa7
Hi..I wanted to know where can I shoot you an email. I do not see any email
id.

~~~
Flammy
I've added a email to my profile, but you can also look for the "Careers"
section linked in a few places.

------
oshoma
DIVE Networks | Toronto, ON | Full Time | Local | UX Designer & Senior
Software Engineer

DIVE uses Clojure to visualize brand data for marketers. Think "a 24 hour news
channel for brands" \-- like Bloomberg News, but for marketers instead of
stock traders.

We are hiring a User Experience designer and Software Engineer. These are
full-time positions in a small, scrappy team of expert peers. Both roles are
local, in our Toronto office.

Our v1 product launched at CES 2015 and has great customer traction. The team
is a truly decent bunch of human beings. The founders have all had successful
startup exits. We're founder- and angel-funded. You'd be joining at a time
when we're just taking on our first round of outside investment and scaling up
like crazy to meet customer demand.

Things that make this opportunity unique:

* We visualize complex data in simple, "glanceable" formats. Form factors range from large touch-sensitive screens and digital TV's to mobile devices and desktops. Huge design and implementation challenge. * Our platform ingests data from many different sources. We have great data partnerships with Google and other leading platform companies. * The tech stack is Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Ubuntu, and embedded hardware * We have a gong which we ring to celebrate all the things that need celebrating

Check out the job descriptions to learn more. UX Designer:
[http://bit.ly/1LppU6Q](http://bit.ly/1LppU6Q) SW Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/1H7ik1P](http://bit.ly/1H7ik1P)

------
brightcove_SH
Brightcove - Boston, MA - Associate Solutions Engineer

Core Responsibilities: \- Own all technical communications with prospects,
including demonstrations, answering questions, responding to RFPs, and ad-hoc
training, primarily over the phone but potentially also onsite. \-
Continuously develop relationships at the "implementation" level within each
account. \- Work closely with product development to maintain the feedback
loop from customers and prospects. \- Work closely with the corporate customer
support team to share learning across key customer accounts. \- Travel when
necessary to meet potential customers.

Qualifications: \- 1+ years experience in a technical sales/business
development role, ideally for technology company selling to the Media and
entertainment industry or applicable parallel experience such as product
management. \- Demonstrated ability to multi-task across a wide range of -
Demonstrated ability to present to technical audiences and be able to handle
objections on the fly. \- An ability to assess client needs effectively and
address needs through new products and services. \- A proven track record
delivering on or exceeding goals. \- Hands-on approach to tackling tactical as
well as strategic work. \- Strong technical knowledge and appreciation. \-
Proven ability to operate effectively in a fast-paced, entrepreneurial startup
in which cross-functional teamwork and initiative is a must. \- Excellent
written, oral and interpersonal communication skills.

For more information:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGtW0fwP&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGtW0fwP&s=Hacker_News)

------
jamilvelji
Vantage Analytics | Toronto, Canada |
[http://gotvantage.com](http://gotvantage.com) | Growth Marketing Lead
Headquartered in Toronto, Canada, the Vantage Analytics team is made up of
diverse, creative and fun individuals. Our culture is open and flexible. We
believe that people do their best work and are happiest when they are given
the freedom to shape their environment and are surrounded by amazing
colleagues. There are no suits here. We wear jeans or shorts and we often have
dogs in the office. We're looking to hire a Growth Marketing Lead. This is a
vital role, you’ll be responsible for growing our customer base of paying
customers and tightening up our conversion funnels. This position will have
complete control over managing and driving customer growth so having a desire
to lead and manage a comprehensive growth strategy, as well as the skills to
help execute that strategy, is critical. You'll need to take on the
traditional marketing world, SEO and paid channels (AdWords, Facebook, 3rd
party networks, etc), content marketing, and the new techniques of growth-
hacking, all with a heavy emphasis on data and analysis to run experiments and
validate hypotheses. The successful candidate must be passionate about using
data to make decisions and taking the company vision to new heights. We’re
looking for someone who embraces failure in testing, learns from it and makes
their decisions better the next time around.

Interested? check out the full job description and info here:
[http://vantageanalytics.com/careers/#customer-success-
lead](http://vantageanalytics.com/careers/#customer-success-lead)

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite | Many open positions including Software
Engineers, QA Automation, Product Managers and more

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the the
world’s largest mobile games-only platform, helping developers grow their
audience, monetize, and make better data-driven decision. We’re profitable,
backed by Sequoia and have a ton of traction in our space, currently being
used by 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android Game Developers.

Our technology stack includes Scala, Spark, Python, AWS, Git, Kafka,
Cassandra, multiple NoSQL storage solutions, Jenkins, Puppet and more.
Experience with our stack is a bonus, but not required for all roles. And...
you’d get to work in our new office
[[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

We're hiring Scala and Spark Developers for some new and exciting data
initiatives as well as for our AdServing team, serving up 20 billion+ request
per month. We’re also hiring seasoned Python Developers. Our full list of open
roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pipe.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
skellystudios
Network Locum ([http://www.networklocum.com](http://www.networklocum.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | FULLTIME / INTERN

Network Locum is a data-driven marketplace fixing the problem of flexible
staffing in the NHS, matching hospitals and surgeries with temporary doctors.
We get over 10000 sessions posted every month, and have just series-A'd.

Our tech stack is mainly microservices – currently in Python and Django,
Angular and Node – running on Redis, Mongo and MySQL.

What we believe in:

    
    
      * Getting stuff done   
      * Testing quickly and often  
      * Making informed, data-driven decisions   
      * Lean principles and Agile + Scrum project management
      * Developers spending their time doing what they do best: developing  
      * Cultural fit is as important as raw technical skills – we can teach you!  
      * Everyone shapes the direction of the product
    

We have an office in Shoreditch that our team of ~20 works out of. We're
looking for engineers, designers, and thinkers of all shapes and sizes. If
you’d like to join us and be challenged on a daily basis, while having fun
with great people, then shoot us your github profile, or a description of the
coolest project you've worked on to michael@networklocum.com

------
cstefanovici
SportsRecruits ([http://sportsrecruits.com)|](http://sportsrecruits.com\)|)
Full Stack Developer - PHP/MYSQL/Node.js/AWS | New York City | Full-time

We are "LinkedIn for high school athletes and college coaches". SportsRecruits
streamlines the college sports recruiting process allowing high school
athletes to more easily and efficiently get recruited by college coaches.

We are hiring a Fullstack Developer. We've built a platform that spans across
4 sports with thousands of paying users and club organizations, we have a real
fun team, are growing quickly and always trying new technologies. You'll be
able to have a direct impact on growing and scaling our product and join the
team at an early stage.

Lots more details at:
[http://sportsrecruitsllc.theresumator.com/apply/WjOt2A/Full-...](http://sportsrecruitsllc.theresumator.com/apply/WjOt2A/Full-
Stack-Developer-Sportsrecruits-Phpmysqlmongoaws.html)

Other links: [http://soccerrecruits.com/club](http://soccerrecruits.com/club)
[http://lacrosserecruits.com](http://lacrosserecruits.com)

------
tbarbugli
Stream - Amsterdam, The Netherlands Stream (Techstars NYC'15) is looking for
an experienced Python/Django DevOps to join its development team. Stream
([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) is a data store for building,
scaling and personalizing feeds. We’re a small team, so everyone has a huge
impact. With just a handful of people, we’re already processing millions of
API calls every month.

Your job at Stream is to work on our infrastructure, develop new features and
run operations. If building highly scalable performance software is your
passion please drop a line!

Requirements:

    
    
        * Experience with Python and Django  
        * Monitoring/operations/admin software
        * Proven sysadmin experience on Linux distributions
        * Dedication to test driven development
        * Experience with managing complex stacks
        * AWS
    

Bonus points:

    
    
        * Bachelor's degree or higher in CS or related
        * Cassandra
        * Spark
        * RabbitMQ / Postgresql
        * Java / NodeJS
    

Benefits:

    
    
        * Competitive salary package
        * Choose your own dev setup
        * We support and encourage open source
    

Reach out at tommaso@getstream.io if you're interested

------
jszmajda
Optoro [http://optoro.com](http://optoro.com) @ 702 H St. NW, Washington DC
20001

# UI Developer [ONSITE, REMOTE]

Optoro is transforming the retail industry by helping build sustainable supply
chains. Each year, 10-15% of all inventory is returned or deemed excess, which
poses a $500B problem for retailers nationwide. Optoro's reverse logistics
software & eCommerce platform provides a better way of dealing with those
goods – delivering better value for clients, offering amazing deals to
consumers and keeping items out of landfills.

Optoro is looking for a Senior UI Developer to join our energetic, creative,
and forward-thinking team. You’ll help create dynamic Ruby on Rails–based
desktop and mobile web applications for Optoro’s enterprise software solution
and data and analytics platform, and our e-commerce site BLINQ.com.

Your day-to-day responsibilities will include crafting web pages with HTML5
and CSS3 (scss), coding in JavaScript (using jQuery, Coffeescript, and
AngularJS), and helping us push the envelope in web and mobile usability and
design. As a Senior UI developer, you will be an integral member of our team
and involved in core decision making.

CSS, SCSS, HTML, HAML, Javascript, AngularJS, ruby

~~~
jszmajda
Helps to know how to contact.. josh@optoro.com or our posting at
[http://optoro.com/careers/join#70110](http://optoro.com/careers/join#70110)

------
Darinspired
Spire Global | Glasgow/SF/Singapore | VISA OK | Onsite

Spacecraft Hardware Engineer | Spacecraft Software Engineer | Communications
Architect | Technical Director/Engineering Project Manager

[http://www.spire.com/careers](http://www.spire.com/careers)

Satellites, Space, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS, microcontrollers,
electronics and hardware, distributed systems and networking, EE, PCBs, etc.

Spire is a global nano-satellite powered data platform. We build and launch
small remote-sensing "cubesats" to capture valuable data from the earth which
we then offer to companies (AIS tracking and Maritime domain awareness,
weather/climate, etc.).

On June 30th we announced our $40M series B led by Promus Ventures with
participation from Bessemer Venture Partners (Skybox). This additional capital
will help fuel our growth as we expand and advance the capabilities of our
technology, and work to launch our first constellation of 20 cubesats by late
2015.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

------
LucyB
Ginger.io - San Francisco, CA - ONSITE - www.ginger.io/jobs

At Ginger.io, we're using smartphones to improve mental health care. Our app
uses sensor data collected through the phone and self-reported information to
identify people who may need help. Doctors and providers can use this data to
deliver support to the right people at the right time— making care more
timely, effective and engaging.

We're looking for full-stack engineers to join the team and help us figure out
how to improve our tool. Python and Django experience is prioritized but most
of all, we're looking for well-rounded engineers that are passionate about
solving this problem.

Read more about the position here: [https://ginger.io/jobs/20622/full-stack-
engineer/](https://ginger.io/jobs/20622/full-stack-engineer/)

Got mobile exp? We're looking for you, too!
[https://ginger.io/jobs/15547/mobile-
engineer/](https://ginger.io/jobs/15547/mobile-engineer/)

Best way to get in touch is by applying but you can also email me at
<lucyb@ginger.io>.

No remote roles or interns at this time, yes to visa support!

------
sassylime
San Francisco/Onsite/Visa

The vision of Alpine Data Labs is to make data science so straightforward that
it becomes a tool for business users as well as data scientists. Alpine's
data-mining software scales to huge datasets, but it is driven through a
simple graphical interface. We deliver on the promise of Hadoop, Spark and big
data by providing a collaborative and intuitive visual environment for teams
to quickly create and deploy analytics workflows and predictive models.

We are a well funded, rapidly growing startup backed by major venture firms.
Our customers include Bosch, Sony, Morgan Stanley, and GE.

Please apply at the links below:

1) Platform Engineers: [http://jobsco.re/19TQM1n](http://jobsco.re/19TQM1n)

2) Applications/Front-End Engineers:
[http://jobsco.re/1DvTIi9](http://jobsco.re/1DvTIi9)

3) Software Engineers in Data Science:
[http://jobsco.re/1bUp5qw](http://jobsco.re/1bUp5qw)

4) Big Data Integration Engineer:
[http://jobsco.re/1NHaQAW](http://jobsco.re/1NHaQAW)

5) Data Science Advisors: [http://jobsco.re/1bUphpv](http://jobsco.re/1bUphpv)

6) Technical Writer: [http://jobsco.re/1DvUBas](http://jobsco.re/1DvUBas)

If you have any questions, please email me: emily@alpinenow.com.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two years now, and our
customers love us on Yelp!

We have a number of open positions:

1) We are hiring a Designer in San Francisco to move our product, website, and
apps to the next level. We're a consumer-facing brand with interactions across
mobile, web, email, and even SMS. We're also advertising across multiple
media. Since our brand centers around a seamless and friendly experience, this
is a prime opportunity for a designer who wants to have a central role in a
'rocket ship' startup.

2) We're also hiring a Marketing Manager in San Francisco to manage our
creative campaigns, optimize funnels, and control CPA while comparing to LTV.
This is a data-driven role, so analytical strength and ambiguity tolerance are
critical attributes.

3) Rinse continues to search for qualified Senior Software Engineers. We're
primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of javascript/HTML5 thrown
in. We're building tools for our customers, our drivers, our internal staff,
and our vendors. It's a "target rich" environment with plenty of opportunity
to make a direct and meaningful impact on the business!

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene? Perhaps your family ran a
dry cleaner or laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our
service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly.

------
tudor_jobs
Tudor Investment Corp| Greenwich, CT | ONSITE | Full Time

The Tudor Group manages assets across fixed income, currency, equity and
commodity asset classes and related derivative instruments in the global
markets for an international clientele. The investment strategies of the Tudor
Group include, among others, discretionary global macro, quantitative global
macro (managed futures), quantitative equity systems and discretionary equity
long/short.

DevOps Engineer - will serve as a core member of the technical operations team
responsible for building out a highly scalable application infrastructure that
enables developers, quants and desk analysts to test, deploy, and debug
applications with minimal support and maximum transparency. This role will
partner with various Tudor front office teams and Quantitative Analytics to
implement solutions in a collaborative and fast-paced environment. Tools used
include Ansible, Docker, and Python.

Frontend Engineer - will serve as a core member of the Software Development
team responsible for building out a highly scalable application infrastructure
that enables developers, quants and desk analysts to visualize financial data
and perform analysis. This role will partner with various Tudor front office
teams and Quantitative Analytics to implement solutions in a collaborative and
fast-paced environment. Tools used include angularJS, web components, grunt
and NPM. Experience with python, numpy, pandas, and the IPython notebook a
plus. Finance knowledge not necessary but appreciated.

Please include the keyword TAP in the subject line along with the job title
(DevOps Engineer or Frontend Engineer). Send resumes to careers@tudor.com

------
kmccarth
VENTUREAPP - Boston - ONSITE

[http://ventureapp.com](http://ventureapp.com)

We're a small, tight-knit team that's looking for a server-side minded
individual to help build a RESTful API in either Rails or Laravel. The API
will be consumed by a JS-framework (Angular, Backbone, React, tbd) and a iOS
app, with future plans of opening up.

Responsibilities:

\- Design core, backend software components including API and database. \-
Maintain model and controller design. \- Work with frontend teams on
delivering products. \- Maintain data integrity. \- Conduct code reviews when
necessary. \- Analyze and improve efficiency, scalability, and stability of
system resources.

Requirements:

\- B.S. Computer Science or related experience. \- Expert knowledge in server-
side languages. \- Experience with API design. \- Experience with SCRUM. \-
Experience with operating system internals, programming language design,
compilers a plus

More about VentureApp:

We're building applications that provide top startups with on-demand support.
Currently we're a team of 6+ and working in Cambridge, MA.

More info:

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/ventureapp/api-
developer/dq4fg...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/ventureapp/api-
developer/dq4fg-_XWr5imAiGaltGfR)

------
binalpatel
Jvion -- Suwanee, GA -- ONSITE

At Jvion, we use data to change the way we look at and deliver healthcare. We
are doing this through our RevEgis platform, which allows us to pin point
individuals at risk of serious illness. With 270+ hospital clients, we are
helping more than 42 million people live better, healthier lives.

We are already getting praise and recognition from the industry including the
Intel Innovation Award, Gartner Cool Vendor designation, and the FierceHealth
IT Innovation/Best in Show award. And we will continue to transform healthcare
through an approach that combines the latest data science and healthcare
expertise with a lot of ingenuity.

What You'll Do:

\--Programming in R and applying various statistical models for data analysis
\--Create predictive models utilizing machine learning algorithms for various
outcomes with -quantifiable performance measures \--Implement created models
to production quality and application-ready scale \--Analyze and evaluate data
elements for transformations and insight \--Prepare model results in
communicable format for the team

What We're Looking For:

\--Extensive experience designing, developing, and implementing predictive
models on a variety of data sets \--Proven ability in model construction with
ML algorithms and analysis of model result performance \--Extensive knowledge
of and comfort with R \--Advance understanding of statistics concepts and
implementation in R

If you're interested, or have any questions about the work, feel free to
e-mail me at: binal.patel@jvion.com . I'm one of the Data Scientists on the
team, so feel free to reach out!

------
ig1
MarketInvoice - London, UK - Full-stack Developer who loves Marketing.

Maybe you’re a future founder with solid tech skills who wants the opportunity
to understand marketing. Maybe you’re a developer who already loves funnel
optimisation, tech driven SEO and reads patio11 for fun. Whatever the reason
you're a developer who gets excited by the prospect of tech-driven marketing.

We’re hiring a full-stack developer to take ownership of the marketing parts
of our platform. You can either sit within the marketing team or the tech team
or split your time between both.

You’ll help us build a killer marketing website, figuring out how we can build
visualisations customers love and how to optimise the user journey.

When you deploy code you’ll make a direct impact to the bottom line of the
company. And not in a fluffy way. You’ll get to see exactly how many extra
users and how much extra revenue your changes bought in.

We’re a p2p lender that's helped small businesses with over £400m of financing
so far. You’ll help us take it to a billion.

We expect most of the work to be front-end. Turning wireframes into awesome
HTML5/CSS, making Javascript dance and generally make our website into a great
experience for our users (the backend is PHP but we're language-agnostic).
We'll have in-house graphics & UX designers (we’re hiring for those roles too;
tell your friends) but if you want more ownership of the design that’s also on
the table.

Apply here:
[http://marketinvoice.workable.com/jobs/74149](http://marketinvoice.workable.com/jobs/74149)

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Palo Alto, CA | On-Site | Full-Time

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

We're hiring engineers and data scientists who want to: \- Hack on a tech
stack that includes the latest in tech: Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor.js and
Docker \- Sift through TB's of social sharing data to provide real time
insights and intelligence. \- Work in a truly agile and lean startup
environment.

Multiple open positions- Software Engineer (Big Data - Kafka, Hadoop,
Cassandra, Java) Software Engineer (Full Stack - Meteor.js, PHP, JavaScript,
BigQuery) Software Engineer (Infrastructure) Data Scientist

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Learn more about the positions us at (www.sharethis.com/about/careers/). If
you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
isaac@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name

------
santiycr
Sauce Labs - San Francisco - Core Infrastructure Engineer

We're looking for backend hackers to help us scale our massive cloud of
Windows, Mac and Linux virtual machines. If you're, like me, bored by all the
media sharing rails/django/express webapps out there and want to solve complex
problems, like horizontally scaling a highly available backend service, shoot
me an email at santi at saucelabs. We're looking for SENIOR engineers with
experience and interest in distributed systems. DevOps is a smaller part of
what we do, but experience is a plus.

About Sauce: Sauce Labs is a SAAS+E2E series C startup in the bay area. We
provide an automated testing cloud service so other companies don't have to
build their own Selenium or Appium grids. We pride ourselves about our values
and transparency ([https://saucelabs.com/our-
values](https://saucelabs.com/our-values)). Oh, and a nice to have these days:
we have a real business model!

About the Team: Our CORE team is currently 8 people and we plan to grow in a
controlled fashion this year, hiring only excellent people who are excited
about what we do. Most of the team is in SF, with some members in EU working
on a re-location. We build a highly available service that runs thousands of
customer Selenium tests in real time using VMs hosted in our own
infrastructure. We own all our hardware and we collaborate tightly with our
Ops team to manage it.

About our Stack: Sauce Labs runs on a Python + Twisted stack and we're
currently discussing technology changes to take it to the next level (Go is a
clear option). We use KVM, LXC and VMWare for virtualization, MySQL, Redis,
RabbitMQ and other fine tools.

------
bgibson
Mirror | San Francisco | Desktop Application Engineer

Mirror is a smart contracts platform. We are leveraging Bitcoin blockchain
technology to provide hedging and risk management tools that are more
accessible, affordable, and globally available than their contemporary
counterparts, and with minimized counterparty and clearing risk. Our vision is
to realize the promise of the Bitcoin blockchain as a global, decentralized,
cryptographically-assured fiduciary system. Headquartered in San Francisco, we
are making peer-to-peer contracts, available to everyone everywhere.

We have raised $12M and are assembling a team with capabilities in
cryptocurrency, cryptography, distributed systems, functional programming,
cross-platform desktop application development, software assurance, and design
to build new kinds of financial platforms and decentralized p2p markets.

We particularly need cross-platform desktop application engineering talent. If
this interests you please contact us below and reference this post.

Details: [https://angel.co/mirror](https://angel.co/mirror)

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/mirror](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror)

~~~
betimd
Do you guys accept remote option?

------
tellitlettie
VISA Manhattan, New York, Saks Fifth Avenue Java/Scala Software Engineer We
have a friendly, forward looking tech lab style environment. Most of the work
that you’ll do will involve either adding features to one of our commerce
sites, or helping to build out the platform on which they’re running. You can
expect to be working with a mix of Java and Scala. If you have never worked
with Scala, don’t worry, we’re perfectly happy to help you get up to speed.
You’re encouraged to use whatever tools (editors, IDE’s, etc) you are most
comfortable with. We work to keep meetings to a minimum, so that people can
focus on getting their work done.You’ll be strongly encouraged to spend time
developing your professional skills. We want to have people who are flexible,
adaptable, curious, and constantly learning. I’ve outlined our environment
below: \- Agile,TDD, Java, Scala, Clojure, Play, Akka, RESTful web services,
Docker, MongoDB, git -Current initiatives include new development of a
proprietary platform and upgrades across 4 ecommerce websites \- 80/20
environment, summer hours, in store discounts @ Saks Fifth Avenue, Saks Off
5th and Lord & Taylor

Send Resume to nicolette_nelson@s5a.com

------
Itesso
Itesso - Sr. Delphi 5 / XE2 Engineer - Breda (Netherlands) - Onsite

Senior Delphi 5 / Delphi XE2 Engineers write code that perfectly fit in the
existing code of the current applications and ensures the quality of the
existing Delphi 5 / Delphi XE2 applications. They ensure quality through tests
of the produced code. They incorporate improvements identified by the Test
Team. They are able to work independent on the outlined projects, and are able
to support third line support on a technical level.

Hard Skills – A person’s skill set and ability to perform a certain type of
task or activity 5 years of experience in working with Delphi 5 / Delphi XE2
Experienced with Object Orientated Software Design Experienced with SQL Server
databases and SQL queries Experience with Delphi XE2 Generics is a preference
Experience with .NET Framework / C# / Web services is a preference Fluent in
English

Are you enthusiastic and fully engaged? Are you looking to join the world’s
first true Cloud-native company serving the Hospitality Industry?

Please send an email with your CV and motivation letter to career@itesso.com.
If you have any questions about this opportunity, please send a mail or take a
look at our website: www.itesso.com

------
digitalmarks
Bleacher Report • Frontend or DevOps Engineers • San Francisco • full-time or
contract

Bleacher Report, the 2nd largest digital sports destination in the U.S. with
the #1 sports app by minutes/unique (comScore), is seeking mid-to-senior level
engineers with experience designing, building, and shipping applications.

You'll be helping us:

=> Build robust and scalable applications using JavaScript, Ruby, Elixir

=> Drive the evolution of our existing stack to a service-oriented
architecture

=> Improve code quality with testing, automation, and code reviews

=> Coordinate with our devops team on releases and the analysis of system
performance

=> Manage and optimize services within our continuous monitoring platform

Here’s the kind of experience we’re looking for:

=> 3+ years using a language (not solely a framework), and the willingness to
learn new technologies

=> Creating solutions that are extensible, reusable and scalable

Bonus points for:

=> Contributions to open-source communities => Experience with AWS, Docker,
Erlang, Redis, Node.js => Formal computer science education

Read more about engineering at Bleacher Report on our blog
[http://eng.bleacherreport.com](http://eng.bleacherreport.com), careers page
[http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering](http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering),
or contact us directly at eng@bleacherreport.com

------
jarvisj
Dev and Ops Engineer, Neota Logic, Inc. Fulltime, Onsite or Remote

Help us scale our hybrid reasoning platform

At Neota Logic, we have been developing an advanced hybrid reasoning platform
that domain experts with (almost) no programming experience can use to develop
highly intelligent web applications. We are looking for a seasoned dev and ops
engineer with experience on the AWS cloud platform to help us both scale our
deployment process and develop some of the advanced features of the server
software.

If you want to be part of an exciting crew, argue about whether P = NP, or
whether Lisp is better than Haskell, drop us a line. Expect lots of fun with
databases, computational systems, and about 42 other things.

Skills/Qualifications: * Lots of experience with the AWS platform * Experience
with concurrency, clustering, load balancing is a must * Scripting (anything
works; bash, python, perl, ruby) * Ability to hack some MVC and Javascript
when necessary * Experience engineering computationally complex algorithms

More information available at
[http://www.neotalogic.com](http://www.neotalogic.com). Please feel free to
contact me directly with your amazing resume and qualifications: jarvis
---at--- neotalogic.com

------
millchristian
NYC - SoundCloud

SoundCloud is the world's leading audio platform, allowing everyone to share
and discover unique content anywhere, anytime, on the web and on mobile.
Monetization Engineering builds the platform that helps creators monetize
their content and brands engage with SoundCloud's audience.We’re currently
seeking an iOS Engineer to support our monetization efforts.

You’ll have 2+ years experience developing modularized applications with
Objective-C and Cocoa frameworks, have experience in network programming and
working with client-side data persistence utilizing CoreData. You’ll
understand how to modularize applications using dependency management tools
and build adaptive UIs for iPhone/iPad (Interface builder & Autolayout).
Ideally you’ll have experience with unit & functional testing using tools like
XCTest, Specta or Kiwi, etc. We also make extensive use of ReactiveCocoa, so
understanding functional reactive programming concepts is definitely desired .

Interacting with designers, product managers and our teams in Berlin is very
much part of our day-to-day, so communication skills are vital . We are
looking for strong problem-solvers who can apply their engineering skills to a
wide range of the platforms and environments we support.

If this sounds like you, we’d love to chat.

Diversity at SoundCloud

SoundCloud is for everyone. Diversity and open expression are fundamental to
our organization; they help us build a social platform and global community
where anyone can create, discover, and share sounds. We acknowledge the
challenges in our industry, and strive to develop an inclusive culture where
everyone can contribute.

------
jmorales
MongoDB, Inc | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

The MongoDB Cloud management service, Cloud Manager, is a cloud-based web
application for deploying, monitoring, and backing up MongoDB deployments of
any size and configuration. Ops Manager is the enterprise counterpart to Cloud
Manager, designed for our largest enterprise customers to run in their own
datacenter. Cloud Manager currently monitors tens of thousands of MongoDB
nodes and backs up multiple petabytes of data. On a typical day, Cloud Manager
processes over a billion metrics and replicates tens of billions of backup
operations.

* Cloud Services Engineer

We are looking for a server-side engineer to join us in building the best
database management system for the leading next-generation database server.

Responsibilities

    
    
      * Be a self-starter with a passion for technology and a burning desire to constantly improve yourself, the product, and the codebase
      * Design, implement, and test features for Cloud Manager and Ops Manager
      * Work in an agile team environment with a fast release cycle
    

Requirements

    
    
      * Experience with multi-threaded applications, concurrency and distributed systems.
      * Expertise in one compiled programming language (preferably Java, C++, or C#), and interest in learning Java
      * Experience with MongoDB is a big plus 
    

Additional details available at link below, but feel free to contact me at
[first name]@mongodb.com, too. I've now been at MongoDB longer than with any
other company and love talking about why.

[http://grnh.se/r7kmu4](http://grnh.se/r7kmu4)

------
unger
Better, NYC, FULL TIME; VISA; ONSITE
[https://better.com/](https://better.com/) Seeking Full-Stack Engineers

At Better, we’re working to replace the traditional mortgage lending process
with a faster, fairer, and all around better experience for consumers. We
believe that it’s time for the real estate industry to catch up with the rest
of the digital world, so we’re taking the traditional mortgage bank, turning
it inside out, and replacing subjective decisions with data-driven algorithms
and statistical models.

QUALIFICATIONS We are looking for someone with several years of experience,
ideally with multiple languages such as Go, Java, Python and JavaScript.
Hopefully you like highly asynchronous services, as well as algorithms and
data processing. We want someone who likes to build things above all, but we
also want someone who is open-minded about technology and wants to work in a
solid team of experienced engineers.

Email erik(at)better.com if you're interested or visit
[https://onezerocapital.com/jobs/?gh_jid=60759](https://onezerocapital.com/jobs/?gh_jid=60759)

------
jamescrowley
FundApps [[http://www.fundapps.co](http://www.fundapps.co)] | London, UK |
Front end Application Engineer

FundApps is a growing fintech startup that helps investment managers comply
with worldwide regulation. This isn’t some shiny but vacant consumer app.
There’s real complexity both in terms of volumes of data that we deal with,
and how we visualise the results of hundreds of rules running across thousands
of portfolios – in a way that’s simple, understandable and easy to manage.

We’re looking for someone to take our industry leading user experience to the
next level, working closely with our UX and Visual designer. While we’re
leagues ahead of our desktop, grey-screen based competitors, there’s so much
more we can do. You’ll take a huge role in shaping the evolution of our
product – from tackling those small tweaks that can have an immediate impact
for customers through to the broader user experience and the technical
approach we want to take.

More here: [http://fundapps.workable.com/](http://fundapps.workable.com/) or
email me direct - james@fundapps.co if you have questions (I'm CTO). Thanks!

------
socialist_coder
Fox Cub Games | Unity Developers, Unity Project Lead, Artists | Remote | Full-
time | Unity, C#, AWS, .NET

[http://www.foxcubgames.com](http://www.foxcubgames.com)

Fox Cub builds high quality social slots games for multiple platforms. We’re
excited to be making games in a new age of gaming, when so many people are
discovering and playing games for the first time. We believe that these
players deserve to have a fun, modern gaming experience. Slots games have a
long tradition in casinos, and we're excited to be making new types of slots
games that have never before been possible.

Our company operates entirely in the cloud, there is no physical office and no
nationality boundaries. Everyone works from the comfort of their home. Smart
people like you don’t belong in corporations with bureaucratic hierarchies. We
want to work with people who are honest, direct and have a “go-get-it-done-
attitude”.

We program primarily in C# in the Unity engine so we can collaborate and
deploy quickly. We run our own server stack, dynamic tuning system and
analytics platform on AWS. We live in Slack, GitHub, and other modern tools
that makes life easier. We animate our assets using Spine, and apply particle
effects directly inside Unity.

Fox Cub does not have an external facing mission. We are not out to change the
world. Our core mission is internal facing: We are trying to be happy.

You can apply by going through our jobs page for the position you're
interested in. Mention that you saw the post on HN!
[http://www.foxcubgames.com/#services](http://www.foxcubgames.com/#services)

------
MrGando
Vungle | San Francisco, CA Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
([http://www.vungle.com/jobs](http://www.vungle.com/jobs))

Goal: Help us make mobile video ads not suck!

About Us:

\- Leader in the Space : [http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR](http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR) \-
Always Profitable \- Benefits include: Gym ($100/month), Food ($15/day),
Travel ($200/month), Relocation, and paid to visit any of our 5 international
offices for 2 weeks!

Looking For:

* Senior iOS/Android Engineer (Obj-C/Java) - We are looking for 2 separate people to help drive our iOS and Android teams which are the core of our business

* Data Science and Machine Learning Engineers - The Data Science team is instrumental in determining our success as a company, not just a side project. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

* Senior Data Engineer - Looking for people help scale the service-oriented infrastructure to handle over a billion requests per day. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

I've been with Vungle for about 6 months working on the iOS SDK team. It's a
lean environment where I can still impact technical/business decisions. Great
place to collaborate with inspired engineers from many diverse backgrounds.

Engineering Culture : [http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV](http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV)

Respond at:

Me (Nicolas) - nicolas.goles@Vungle.com

Recruiter (Simon) - simon.bunker@Vungle.com

~~~
nylar
[http://vungle.com/jobs](http://vungle.com/jobs) 404s, I assume you mean
[https://vungle.com/careers/](https://vungle.com/careers/)

~~~
MrGando
Thanks for the correction! The website has gone through several changes
recently.

------
spotterbbg
Bloomberg Law | New York, NY | Full Time / Onsite

Bloomberg, the global business and financial information and news leader,
gives influential decision makers a critical edge by connecting them to a
dynamic network of information, people and ideas. Through Bloomberg Law,
Bloomberg Government, Bloomberg New Energy Finance and Bloomberg BNA, the
company provides data, news and analytics to decision makers in industries
beyond finance.

We (Bloomberg Law) are hiring for multiple roles, notably

* QA Engineer - [https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job45677.html](https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job45677.html)

* Infrastructure Engineer - [https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job45686.html](https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job45686.html)

* Integration Architect - [https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job45718.html](https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job45718.html)

We are a ruby/java/c++ shop and we use lots of open source tools and
methodologies (including our an enterprise github service that encourages
people to fork repositories and issue pull requests) and are expanding into
using cloud services (AWS) and Big Data (Hadoop)

Bloomberg is a great place to work, located in the heart of Manhattan,
providing excellent benefits (health, dental, large 401k match, fully stocked
pantries)

If you have any questions, please feel free to reach out to me at
spotter37@bloomberg.net

------
theomega
Adello [http://www.adello.com](http://www.adello.com) @ Karlsruhe, Germany

# Senior Software Engineer, Platform [ONSITE]

Adello's media-buying platform that harnesses the power of Big Data technology
delivers mobile advertising to the right customer at the right time and
location. More than 500 advertising partners trust Adello’s self-learning
campaigns to achieve their brand and direct-response goals in diverse
industries from retail to luxury cars to financial services.

We are using (and improving) technologies like Cassandra, Hadoop and Hive to
leverage the terabytes of data we retrieve every day.

Adello operates multiple geographically distributed Linux clusters running our
own proprietary software built on Hadoop and Cassandra. Our software stack is
architected for automatic and transparent failure recovery to allow global
operations to scale. We are adding multiple Terabytes of data each day and our
Data Scientists crunch through hundreds of terabytes.

\- Design, develop, and enhance a maintainable, reliable, and scalable
software system \- Shape and build a distributed data processing engine
running in data centers across the globe \- Collaborate within a small team
with diverse technology backgrounds \- Work with our data scientists to
enhance and make the most out of our platform ​

For further information (or some chat), contact me at dominik.bruhn@adello.com
or have a look at the posting
[https://www.adello.com/en/Pages/jobs/Software%20Engineer.asp...](https://www.adello.com/en/Pages/jobs/Software%20Engineer.aspx)

Java, Hadoop, Scala, Hive

------
anilchawla
ArchiveSocial - Durham, NC - ONSITE -
[http://archivesocial.com](http://archivesocial.com)

We automate record keeping, monitoring, & analytics of social media to help
organizations fulfill compliance and legal requirements. Our solution is
utilized by hundreds of major govts including San Francisco, Austin, Orlando,
and US National Archives, and we recently received an investment from Steve
Case (founder of AOL).

We're a team of top ranked ex-IBMers, and we're looking for engineers of all
experience levels who:

* Have a strong CS background

* Like Java, aren't afraid to admit it, and are darn good at it

* Are energized by working across the stack (front end, back end, ...)

* Have experience with technologies including AWS, Apache Storm, Hadoop, Dojo, Play Framework, Ansible, Eclipse

Full posting here: [http://archivesocial.com/careers-software-
engineer](http://archivesocial.com/careers-software-engineer)

Our team is growing at a rapid pace primarily based on customer revenue. We
are located in the American Underground, which is a Google-sponsored startup
hub. Benefits including fully paid medical, open vacation policy, free
downtown parking, weekly team lunches, happy hours.

------
medina
MongoDB is hiring in NYC, for infrastructure engineering positions.

• Systems Engineer (Core Infra):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66414](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66414)

• Systems Engineer (Build):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=75637](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=75637)

• Systems Engineer (Cloud):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=71693](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=71693)

• Information Security Engineer:
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66561](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66561)

For a list of positions across all teams, please visit
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers](https://www.mongodb.com/careers)

If you have questions about the positions listed above (I'm the hiring manager
or can put you in touch with one) or want to reach out for anything else, you
can contact me @mongodb.com.

------
capchuckprice
Mountain View, CA - ONSITE

Peloton Technology, Inc. www.peloton-tech.com; contact jobs@peloton-tech.com
for immediate consideration. Please reference one of the positions listed
below, and when applying, we request that you tell us about a significant
project or achievement for which you are proud or learned a lesson.

Strongly funded Series A startup developing automated vehicle technologies
enhanced by connected vehicle (data) technologies. Our founders include key
thought leaders in connected and automated vehicle systems.

We are hiring: \- mobile infrastructure developers (networking, security, data
collection and compression skills, c++ and golang);

\- data engineers (analytic pipeline developers: AWS, Kafka, Hadoop, Spark,
NoSQL, golang or java);

\- data scientists (data product design, data analysis)

\- real-time software engineers (linux with real-time extensions, c++,
robotics, safety critical experience desired, automotive software experience a
plus)

\- build/release engineer (strong CI experience, Bazel/Blaze experience a
plus, Jenkins experience)

\- Office IT administrator (managing office wireless and wired network; office
security; backups; laptop/desktop/printer support desk and administration; Mac
and Linux primarily, with a few Windows boxes for specialty tools)

------
isnotchicago
Bessemer Alliance - Pittsburgh, PA (onsite) - full-time

    
    
      About the company
    

We are a small strategy, design & software startup based in Pittsburgh, PA.
Our client base is diverse, ranging from small startups to global Fortune 100
companies. In our first 3 years we have experienced fantastic growth and
foresee greater opportunities in the near future. Our client engagements
typically involve research, strategy, and design. In addition to client work,
we are working on a top-secret, internally-developed product that is slated
for limited release in Q1 2015 (it is going to be great). We believe the
future is bright and that we possess the ability to make it so. Learn more at
[http://www.bessemeralliance.com/](http://www.bessemeralliance.com/)

    
    
      Open positions
    

Visual Designer - create detailed UI designs for web and mobile applications
and contribute to the overall UX vision. All our designers participate in
research, facilitation, and synthesis activities, but your focus will be on
visual/UI design.

To apply or hear more about the position, just send an email to
spencer@bessemeralliance.com

------
gregarious
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or Itapema, BR or [REMOTE] (US time zones)

We're hiring engineers to build our marketing technology platform that is used
by Coke, Condé Nast, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN, NBC, NYT among others,
as well as many independent developers.

We work with the latest technologies and <3 open source
([https://github.com/chute](https://github.com/chute)). Our product makes it
easy to analyze a large volume of images and videos from Instagram, Twitter
and Facebook to discover the best, most-interesting content for our customers
and then enable them to use great images in their own marketing.

For our backend, we use Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, Node.js and Go (plus Python on the
data science front). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Kafka + Storm. On the front-end we're using React/Flux/ES6.

For more about our openings:
[http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs) or email us your github
profile: hiring [at] getchute [dot] com

------
rakesh0976
Milpitas (Bay area), CA 95035 # Lead Android App Engineer [REMOTE, ONSITE,
PARTTIME, INTERNS]

COMPANY: Pipechat.inc, Pipe is developing a new kind of mobile chat messenger.
It is an early stage company with 5 members right now.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Own significant portions of the product from conception to App Store
submission.

Work closely with CEO, CTO and other team members to prioritize features in
Android app.

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

Driven team player who doesn’t need hand-holding to get things done. We love
folks that own things 110%. Strong instincts and ideally experience managing a
team of engineers. Deep understanding of Android programming best practices.
Comfort with multithreaded code. You eat race conditions for breakfast. We
want people who obsess over user experience and pixel perfection.

BONUS POINTS

Shipped quality apps to the Android App Store. Solid working knowledge of
testing frameworks and build systems for Android apps. Experience designing
robust client-server APIs. You want to dominate at everything from company
ping-pong battles to board game nights.

WHY YOU SHOULD JOIN US

You will lead Android app development initially and potentially complete
mobile platform later. You’ll get the opportunity to take on a lot of
responsibility and grow a ton!

Please contact us at rakesh@pipe.chat

------
OpowerCareers
Opower - San Francisco - ONSITE

Opower is a SaaS company working to save the environment! We partner with
energy providers (utilities), take the vast stores of energy usage data they
have on their customers, and turn it into personalized insights that influence
their customers to be more energy efficient. If you're interested in joining a
company that is using the power of big data to solve a pressing social issue,
while building powerful consumer facing web apps, this is the place to be.

Hiring both full-stack developers and automation engineers.
Java/MySQL/JavaScript/Angular product stack. Automation engineers write
automation in Ruby/Rspec, and JavaScript/Selenium for web and UI work. None of
these are entirely prerequisite - if you're smart, motivated, and want to
learn new things, you're perfect!

Contact me directly at mark.herrera@opower.com if you're interested! You can
also check us out here: [http://opower.com/careers](http://opower.com/careers)

Looking for U.S. residents (i.e. can't relocate from outside of U.S.) Can
sponsor VISA / transfers. Can NOT offer immediate Green card sponsorship.

------
smappy
Software Engineer / Data Scientist (Python, R, whatever) New York University,
NYC

The Social Media and Political Participation lab is a collaboration between
Computer Science (Bioinformatics), Politics and Social Psychology. Work on
cutting edge computational social science projects with a group of smart
people

More info:
[http://smapp.nyu.edu/opportunities.html](http://smapp.nyu.edu/opportunities.html)

------
rakesh0976
Milpitas (Bay area), CA 95035 # Lead iOS App Engineer [REMOTE, ONSITE,
PARTTIME, INTERNS]

COMPANY: Pipechat.inc, Pipe is developing a new kind of mobile chat messenger.
It is an early stage company with 5 members right now.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Own significant portions of the product from conception to App Store
submission.

Work closely with CEO, CTO and other team members to prioritize features in
iOS app.

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

Driven team player who doesn’t need hand-holding to get things done. We love
folks that own things 110%. Strong instincts and ideally experience managing a
team of engineers. Deep understanding of iOS & Objective C programming best
practices. Comfort with multithreaded code. You eat race conditions for
breakfast. We want people who obsess over user experience and pixel
perfection.

BONUS POINTS

Shipped quality apps to the iOS App Store. Solid working knowledge of testing
frameworks and build systems for iOS apps. Experience designing robust client-
server APIs. You want to dominate at everything from company ping-pong battles
to board game nights.

WHY YOU SHOULD JOIN US

You will lead iOS app development initially and potentially complete mobile
platform later. You’ll get the opportunity to take on a lot of responsibility
and grow a ton!

Please contact us at rakesh@pipe.chat

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create Senior iOS Developer Company: At Modus Create you will
collaborate with a cross-functional development team together with designers,
engineers and QA to deliver high quality innovative products in short sprint
cycles.

This is initially a contract role. As we continue to grow the competency we
will revisit the terms of employment if it is agreeable to both parties.

The Project: Write lots of quality, high performing code for a banking
industry imaging app. The app does id verification through native mobile
cameras. Work is initially 3 month, full-time contract with the option to
extend longer.

Required Skills and Experience: Objective C, Cocoa, OS SDK, Core Animation
Experience with mobile development issues related to performance optimization,
caching, security, and native hardware components (camera, gps, etc.)
Experience with JSON, SOAP, Rest, XML and XHTML Experience with web front-end
development frameworks such as HTML5, Javascript, Phonegap a plus Familiarity
with agile development and software engineering best practices Deploying
mobile applications This is a full-time, remote contract. Principals only,
please no recruiters Please email inquiries to kristen@moduscreate.com

------
sinchronized
Krypton (stealth-mode startup) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time

The product is a SaaS analytics and monitoring platform in the industrial IoT
space. We are helping our customers better capture energy from the sun and the
wind, deliver safe water and produce life-saving medicines. We ingest billions
of data points across millions of sensors to help maintenance and operations
teams monitor, correlate and see asset-related data in higher fidelity and
with more clarity.

We are venture-backed from some of the best names in early stage capital. We
provide free healthcare, relocation and other benefits.

Opportunities in our team:

Platform - Ingest high volume sensor data at scale and analyze them. Scala,
Hadoop, Kafka, Spark Streaming, AWS etc

Frontend - We have a lot of interesting data visualization challenges.
Javascript, D3, websockets and familiarity with frameworks such as React or
Angular.

We are also interested in strong generalists in software engineering and
engineers with a machine learning background.

This is primarily ONSITE opportunity. We can help with relocation(US only) and
VISA. Open to considering REMOTE for the right person with occasional onsite
visit.

Email me (co-founder): arun@kryptoncloud.com You are welcome to drop by and
say hello at our office in SoMa anytime!

------
thathoo
MyTime | Senior Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite, Visa OK

ABOUT US MyTime.com is reinventing local ecommerce. We've built an online
destination where consumers can book appointments and purchase local services
such as haircuts, house cleanings, massages, and more from nearby local
businesses. This allows us to be a true one-stop destination to purchase
services from millions of businesses across the country. MyTime also has a
suite of SaaS products that SMBs just absolutely love. We are working on a
cloud based scheduling product, merchant-to-client communicator, email
marketing tools, and many more awesome products.

We deploy to production daily and use technologies like Ruby, Rails, Angular,
and AWS to not only to keep up with demands of scale, but also to gain high
velocity & reliability. We are technology / language agnostic and use the best
tools for the task at hand.

ABOUT YOU You have prior experience developing high quality software & are
excited about doing that at a fast growing company. You know how to have
productive technical discussions & how to make things as simple as possible,
but no simpler. You want to work at a company that has meaningfully impact on
the lives of its clients and users. Additionally, you are more interested in
new feature/product development than refactoring someone else's code!

* 3+ years of experience writing software professionally (preferably on RoR stack) * Successful track record of shipping products / features * Passion and curiosity for technology

If you're interested I'd love to talk to you. Please send me an email
(preferably with either your resume or a linkedin profile): rahul AT mytime
DOT com

------
rgreer01
Socially Conscious EdTech Startup Seeking Vice President of Technology (Full
Stack) BookBugs | www.bookbugs.net

BookBugs is an online children’s bookseller with a social mission – for every
three books we sell, we donate one to a child in need. We are a very young
company, but growing fast.

Our next Vice President (VP) of Technology will be versatile and passionate,
and largely focus on improving the consumer experience on our existing site.
Ideal candidate is skilled with innovative web experiences and e-commerce, and
familiar with C#.

REQUIREMENTS:

• Candidate must have full stack background, including some design experience
and a very strong development background, including understanding of UX/UI,
cross-browser compatibility, general web functions and standards • The
position requires consistent communication with colleagues, not all of whom
have technical expertise • Expertise and hands on experience with Web
Applications and programming languages such as HTML, JavaScript, and APIs •
Functional knowledge or hands on design experience with Web Services • Strong
grasp of security principles and how they apply to E-Commerce applications

LOGISTICS

Incumbent VP is expected to work a flexible schedule, estimated in the near
term at 10-15 hours/week, with the potential to increase to a fulltime
position upon capital infusion. The VP will report directly to the Chief
Operating Officer and may be able to employ an intern. The VP will work
remotely, balancing work requirements as appropriate to his/her schedule.
Compensation will include equity and may in the future include a salary (both
amounts TBD), commensurate with experience. For more information, please email
Ryan Greer at ryan@bookbugs.net.

------
subburamaatx
Bitfusion is hiring core technology engineers, cloud + DevOps engineers,
openCL library engineers, full stack web engineers in Austin, Texas to work on
some of the most interesting computer science and engineering problems.

We are hiring multiple engineers for each of these positions. Internships also
available.

Please email jobs@bitfusion.io if you would like to chat.
[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-
enginee...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-engineer)
[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67018-cloud-
engineer](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67018-cloud-engineer)
[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69213-opencl-library-
engi...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69213-opencl-library-engineer)
[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69158-full-stack-web-
deve...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69158-full-stack-web-developer)

Our team works with some of the cutting edge hardware spanning CPUs, GPUs,
FPGAs and software technologies, some of them not even released in the market
yet. Our offices are at Capital Factory in Austin downtown, which is
considered Austin's startup hub.

Bitfusion.io is a Techstars company, TechCrunch Disrupt 2015 Finalist and
Winner of Austin's A-list hottest emerging startup 2015.

Bifusion.io, founded by former Intel veterans, backed by prominent VCs is
working on bringing supercomputing performance to applications without source
code changes.

------
nikhaldi
Placemeter, NYC or Paris, full-time, ONSITE

Placemeter ([http://www.placemeter.com](http://www.placemeter.com)) is an
urban intelligence platform. We quantify the movement of modern cities, at
scale.

We ingest any kind of video to analyze pedestrian and vehicular movement,
revealing hidden patterns and strategic opportunities. We use proprietary
computer vision technology to gather data from live streams and archival
video. We take privacy very seriously, designing our systems to yield useful
data without identity detection.

We are looking for:

* Embedded Software Engineer ([http://grnh.se/4uypew](http://grnh.se/4uypew)): We recently announced our custom sensor which is designed to attach easily to a window and runs proprietary Placemeter algorithms to extract data from the scene outside the window. As part of a small team you will be involved in all aspects of developing the current and future versions of the sensor. Looking for mid-level to senior engineers, 2+ years of experience with embedded/small devices.

* Data Production Engineer ([http://grnh.se/1t3reu](http://grnh.se/1t3reu)): As a member of the Computer Vision team you will be the crucial link between algorithm development and production data delivery. You will analyze data produced by our algorithms from real-world video, evaluate its quality, identify problems and work on solutions together with Computer Vision engineers. You'll also manage our large QA video database against which we test any code changes. Ideal for a recent grad who wants to gain more experience in Computer Vision.

------
wskemper
ViaSat | Cloud Engineer | San Diego, Boston, Denver, REMOTE

ViaSat has many businesses, but our largest is our satellite ISP, which
provides Internet access to homes, business, and airplanes (JetBlue, United,
Virgin). We're making the shift to cloud infrastructure in a big way, and are
looking for people to help our Cloud Engineering team fulfill our dual
purpose: first, to work alongside product and service teams to help them adopt
cloud technologies; and second, to build and operate platform services that
all our partner teams want, but can't do themselves (LDAP, DNS, CA, logging,
etc). The job is a combination of software development, education, security
engineering, and operations.

I'm looking for people who are

* software engineers with EE/CS degrees or equivalent experience

* handy with multiple languages, since we need to work in the stacks our partners use

* proficient with networking and sysadmin concepts, on top of algorithms and data structures

* experienced with cloud environments, the more the better (we use mostly AWS and OpenStack)

Bonus points if you have:

* previously worked in agile teams

* a background in security, since we do a lot of security work

* built out services using modern DevOps tools, like GoCD or Ansible

Email me: stephan.kemper@viasat.com

Full posting/apply:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?jobId=...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?jobId=963896&PartnerId=425&SiteId=5199&JobSiteId=5199&JobSiteInfo=963896_5199)

------
eric_k
Westport, CT | Mitchells Family of Stores | Full time | ONSITE

We're looking for an experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer to join
our small development team at the Mitchells Family of Stores, a family-owned
luxury retailer based in Westport, CT.

Mitchells is an intimate, very successful family-owned and -oriented company
with legendary customer service and annual sales in excess of $150 million.
Our suite of internal and customer-facing web applications aren't merely an
online store, but a way providing our amazing sales associates with tools to
better assist their clients while extending the Mitchells philosophy and
ideals to the online realm.

Ideally, you'll have experience in recent versions of Ruby on Rails and
testing with RSpec. Experience with the Spree eCommerce framework, Heroku,
Amazon S3, Google Analytics, and Solr is a huge plus. Local candidates only,
please, as it's important to us to have people who can work in-house.

If you're interested or would like to hear more, just drop me an email at
erick@mitchells.com.

To learn more about Mitchells, visit [http://mitchells.com/about-
us](http://mitchells.com/about-us)

------
bonanza_com
Bonanza.com is looking for a full-stack developer with the grit to hack on
Ruby/Rails at scale. We serve nearly 50,000 merchants, helping them sell 15
million items across numerous buying channels. Measured by visitor traffic, we
are one of the highest volume Rails installations in Seattle.

The Full Stack Developer at Bonanza will work across a variety of projects,
gravitating toward those that are most stimulating for them. Our philosophy is
that developers are most productive when they are given projects that best
combine their talents & interests.

Because of this customization between "person" and "projects," it is difficult
to prescribe in advance the specific tasks that will comprise this job. But
here is a representative sample of the challenges we're working on:

* How can we make a buyer's search experience as relevant as possible when 50,000 items match their query?

* How can we build the stickiest possible mobile buyer experience? Does that vary on tablets?

* What's it like to use the best toolset for managing an inventory of 100,000 items?

* Can we use natural language recognition to estimate the selling price of an item based on its title and category?

* What is the sexiest layout for a webstore theme?

Our challenges range up and down the stack, in a variety of technologies. If
you like working at scale, to make improvements in the lives of entrepreneurs,
there's plenty for us to get done together.

More info: [http://www.bonanza.com/jobs](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs)

Apply: jobs@bonanza.com

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our next-generation analytics platform.
World-class companies (Airbnb, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences.

The Medallia platform is business-critical to our customers and used by their
whole organization from the front-line employees to the executive team. Our
platform is already used by hundreds of thousands of people every day, but we
need your help to handle the next 10X of growth.

We are building the new platform based on the latest technologies and best
practices: pure REST APIs, based on Swagger 2.0, on top of a state-of-the-art
microservice architecture built by our awesome Systems Foundation team. Code
is hosted on Github and we open source the components that are of general
interest. We host hundreds of millions of records for our customers and run
analytics in fractions of a second with no pre-computation thanks to our own
in-memory analytics engine.

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide Software Architect

------
wolfpac444
Rover.com - Full Time - Seattle, WA - Full Stack Engineer

Rover.com is a place where dog owners can find and book dog sitters in their
area. We help owners find quality sitters and facilitate the entire
experience, so dog owners can comfortably travel without worry about the well-
being of their furry family members.

We are a rapidly growing and well-financed startup founded and based in
downtown Seattle. We're looking for an experienced Django/Python developer who
has experience with one of the following: split testing, search algorithms
and/or machine learning.

Our style:

\- Dogs in the office. Bring yours, too!

\- Lightweight, Agile processes constantly improved with retrospectives.

\- Fully automated testing and deployment system. Just merge your branch and
it ships.

\- Integrated teams with developers and designers work side-by-side.

\- Data-driven decision making with A/B testing.

If you’re up for all of this and ready to hang out with a bunch of dogs, give
us a shout. We’re excited to hear from you!

This position is based at Rover HQ in Downtown Seattle. Competitive salary &
benefits depending on experience. Candidates must be eligible to work in the
US. To join the team at Rover, check out
[http://jobs.rover.com](http://jobs.rover.com)

------
lcm133
Homesnap in Bethesda, MD (near Washington D.C.)

Homesnap is an award-winning startup disrupting the real estate industry. Our
website and mobile apps empower people to discover real estate info, whether
standing in front of a house or sitting on a couch.

[http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs](http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs)
Onsite Roles: Android Developer, Web Developer

Email me directly at jobs@homesnap.com

------
JofArnold
Timecounts - London, UK | Full Time | Senior Frontend and Senior Full Stack

[https://timecounts.org](https://timecounts.org)

At Timecounts we've created a hugely powerful tool for building and mobilizing
communities. Our customers range from large nonprofits to hacker events. The
founding team includes two Y Combinator alumni and a CEO who's renowned in the
field. We're looking for more developers to join our growing team.

We have an isomorphic React frontend (using CJSX, CoffeeScript, SASS,
BrowserSync, node.js...) to a RoR API. We use CircleCI, Git Flow and
Continuousish Deployment™... All of which means we'll get you committing to
production on day one. It's a hugely challenging but endlessly rewarding app
to work on.

We offer great perks such as max-spec hardware, equity, retreats, on-site gym,
on-site climbing wall, bike parking and a lovely office (with a terrace!) a
few minutes walk from Bermondsey. Oh, and there's a go kart track too :D

If that sounds great to you, we'd love you to apply. You can apply via
[https://timecounts.org/jobs](https://timecounts.org/jobs) and if you have any
questions do feel free to drop me an email at jobs@timecounts.org

Thanks!

Jof

PS, as a bonus, if you'd interested about how we migrated from Backbone/Rendr
to React, here's a talk we gave a while back
[http://timecounts.github.io/backbone-react-
redux](http://timecounts.github.io/backbone-react-redux) It's a bit out of
date, but no doubt useful to someone.

------
jeffboudier
Stupeflix | Paris |
[https://about.stupeflix.com/jobs](https://about.stupeflix.com/jobs)

We're a small team of engineers passionate about video creativity. We make
Replay (replayapp.com), 2014 App of the Year in 34 countries, demoed on stage
at Apple Keynote, 8M downloads and just getting started.

Currently hiring Android, iOS, full stack web developers, and computer vision
specialists. Join us!

~~~
stealthefocus
Are you accepting applications from outside the EU (I am in Canada)?

~~~
kaahne
Hi Stealthfocus,

We do have several people working remotely (for example Jeff works from SF),
and we do accept applications from all over the world.

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange, Inc. -- Atlanta, GA

We are a small, but growing healthcare IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia.
We’re looking for Front-End Developers who are passionate about making fast,
scalable, and well-designed web interfaces for the healthcare industry. You
will be utilizing the latest web technologies to solve challenging problems,
create innovative web applications from the ground up and understand exactly
what it takes to create an outrageously good user experience while driving
down the costs of health care. As a member of the team you'll be designing and
developing new user interfaces as well as supporting our existing systems. As
an early hire, you'll have the chance to build new product and shape the
culture of our company as we grow.

We're looking to fill three different positions now:

    
    
       * Front-End Developer (Angular.js, Bootstrap, LESS/CSS)
    
       * QA Specialist (Test on multiple platforms, willing to learn test automation)
    
       * UX Designer (Solid UX experience, able to produce comps/wireframes)
    
    

Contact us (see email below) and we can give more details on each position.

Interested? Send your resume to hiring@medtechexcange.com

------
madicap
C3 Energy - Redwood City, CA [ONSITE] [https://c3energy.com/careers/job-
openings/opening/?Listing=o...](https://c3energy.com/careers/job-
openings/opening/?Listing=oXw70fwk)

The UI Team at C3 Energy is looking for fun, motivated, diligent, creative,
and product-minded full-stack / front end developers to join us as we grow. We
code primarily in JavaScript and make use of libraries and tools such as
React, Underscore, jQuery, Bootstrap, HighCharts, Backbone, Capybara, Bower,
Grunt.

If you like end-to-end ownership of projects, fast-paced environments, and
technical challenges, then please send us an email. We'd love to talk about
having you here building alongside us.

C3 Energy develops smart grid applications to transform the energy value
chain, and our products are used by leading utilities throughout the United
States, Canada, and Europe.

You can reach our team ([https://goo.gl/30xaiZ](https://goo.gl/30xaiZ))
directly by emailing kevin.liu@c3energy.com, madison.capps@c3energy.com, or
bob.rafie@c3energy.com

Wishing you a happy holiday weekend!

Madison Capps, Software Engineer

------
negrit
Buildzoom[YC W13] | Rails Developer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Visa OK
| Onsite

BuildZoom simplifies remodeling and construction.

We're looking for someone that will jump at the opportunity to take ownership
of product features that drive traction, which will be used by tens of
thousands of users each day.

Here are some examples of problems you’ll help us solve: Build a clean and
simple user interface that sifts through millions of transactional records,
allows consumers to see the current remodeling activity in their neighborhood
and engage with the contractors performing the work.

Implement payment processing by integrating with third party providers and
implementing a scheduling and tracking system to maintain transaction records.

Enhance the accuracy of our machine learning classifier, which infers what
types of work contractors specialize in based off their transactional
histories.

Apply our pricing analysis to help consumers understand the cost and value
associated with their home improvement investments.

Our ideal candidate will have:

* Extensive experience with medium-to-large scale RoR deployments

* Strong fundamentals: OOP and application architecture

* Experience with scaling for exponential user growth

* Appreciation for quality, maintainability, and performance

* Attention to detail and personal pride in your work

Apply here: [http://www.jobsintech.io/jobs/full-stack-rails-developer-
bui...](http://www.jobsintech.io/jobs/full-stack-rails-developer-buildzoom)

------
simonrobb
Architizer Inc [[http://architizer.com](http://architizer.com)] | New York, NY
| ONSITE | Will sponsor H1B

Architizer is looking for a design savvy front end engineer to drive and
define all frontend dev effort in the company.

We're primarily looking for somebody with great JS/Angular chops, but in
addition:

\- 5+ years demonstrable experience working on web applications

\- A proficiency for developing and implementing UI & UX features

\- Tools of the trade: Grunt/Gulp, Bower, and Jasmine

We'd also love if you had any of:

\- Experience with NodeJS, or web frameworks like Django

\- Experience with native mobile apps

\- Insight into or expertise in backend system architecture

\- Demonstrated interest in emerging technologies (e.g.: WebGL, web workers,
web sockets etc)

This is a really exciting time for Architizer. Having built the largest
community of building professionals in the world, we are now using that
position to build revolutionary tools that we hope will transform an industry
worth $1 trillion dollars in the US alone.

If you are interested in this position, send me an email at
simon@architizer.com with your resume attached. We are also looking for Junior
Frontend/Full-stack/Backend Engineers, so definitely get in touch if that's
more your speed.

------
l_nichols
Bomgar Corporation | Ridgeland, MS | Full Time, Onsite Preferred, VISA |
[https://www.bomgar.com/jobs](https://www.bomgar.com/jobs)

Bomgar has immediate openings for strong C++ Software Developers/Engineers. We
are not looking for the average programmer. Bomgar's Dev team only wants
passionate developers who are hungry for technology and who like pushing it
and themselves to the creative limits.

Bomgar is the worldwide leader in secure, enterprise remote support solutions
enabling organizations to improve IT support efficiency by securely accessing
and managing virtually any system – Windows, Mac, Linux, Android, BlackBerry,
the iPhone, iPad and most versions of Windows Mobile, regardless of their
location. Over 8,500 companies across 63 countries are using Bomgar! Bomgar is
privately-held with offices in Jackson/Ridgeland, MS; Atlanta, GA; Washington,
D.C., Singapore, Germany, France, and the United Kingdom.

Bomgar offers competitive salaries; Health, Dental, Vision, Disability and
Group Life Coverage; 401(k) plan with employer match; Paid Time Off and
Wellness Program.

Additional Perks: On-site gym, Ping Pong + Darts + Billiards onsite, Game
Days, Cyclist groups, Sporting equipment and games, Flexible work hours,
Casual dress code, Weekly company lunches, Misc Employee Socials, Community
service events, Sporting Events Outings, and much more.

Education / Experience Requirements * Bachelors or Masters Degree in Computer
Science, Computer Engineering, or related field. * 3 to 5 years software
development experience in C++. * Proficient with the entire Software
Development Lifecycle (SDLC). * Unix, Linux, Windows, and Mac OS experience
preferred. * Software development experience in PHP is a plus.

------
nickpersico
Smart Host | [http://www.smarthost.me](http://www.smarthost.me) | Brooklyn, NY
| Onsite | Full-Time | Data Scientist (Lead)

We’re looking for a brilliant data scientist who codes to found our data team.

Smart Host helps property managers and landlords make more money through data
analytics, from predicting prices to recommending comp sets to benchmarking ad
budgets. Our first product is a dynamic pricing engine that brings hotel-style
pricing to the vacation rental industry. As our data scientist, you’ll develop
a nascent data model and pricing algorithm into a world class product.

Responsibilities:

\- Build and validate a data model for comparing residential rentals, using
statistical analysis, machine learning, and crowdsourced data.

\- Create a pricing algorithm that utilizes hotel yield management theory to
maximize revenue for vacation rental hosts.

\- Gather and process external data by connecting to APIs and scraping
websites.

\- Write code to integrate new algorithms and data models into our production
system, written in Python.

\- Write reports / blog posts on data discoveries.

Network:

\- StartupBus North America 2014 Winners

\- Techstars Austin S14

Learn More / Apply:
[http://smarthost.workable.com/jobs/52578](http://smarthost.workable.com/jobs/52578)

Contact: nick@smarthost.me [I'm posting this as a co-founder running sales. My
co-founder and CEO, Evan Hammer, will be reviewing your application and
scheduling an interview].

------
elsentrading
Elsen, Boston, MA: FULL TIME, ONSITE Frontend Developer

Elsen is building the next generation of market simulation software at the
intersection of high performance computing, machine learning, and quantitative
finance. We're a small, tight-knit team located in the finance district of
downtown Boston. We are looking for a frontend developer to help build the
user interface for our analytics software which is primarily written in
Haskell, C, and Python.

* Deep understanding of Javascript and Angular.

* Experience building interfaces for analytics or mathematical modeling software.

* Use of Sketch 3 for design prototyping.

* Understanding of basic REST API concepts and network stack.

* Time management skills and ability to work with an evolving API.

* Statistical reasoning and willingness to develop a cursory understanding of algorithmic trading.

* Overall fun-loving personality, good sense of humor, and willingness to play complex boardgames.

Optional skills that are potentially useful at Elsen.

* Understanding of statistics, econometrics and/or financial modeling.

* Basic understanding of SQL

* Basic understanding of Python

* Basic understanding of Linux deployment methodologies (i.e. Ansible, Docker).

We are primarily looking for candidates in the Boston area are or willing to
relocate, but are flexible given exceptional candidates.

Website: elsen.co Contact: jobs@elsen.co

------
ckopec
Avigilon | Somerville, MA (Assembly Row) | Full-time / Onsite

Avigilon is defining the future of protection through innovative, end-to-end
surveillance solutions. Delivering the world’s best protection, Avigilon’s
industry-leading HD network video management software, megapixel cameras,
access control and video analytics products are reinventing the security
market.

We are expanding the Boston team and hiring in many areas of engineering.

* Frontend Developers * C++ Application Developers * Firmware Engineers * h.264 and Media Experts * Automation engineers * Mobile * UI/UX *

Avigilon is based in Vancouver with an office in the Boston area focused on
research and development. The Boston office is team of 30 engineers looking to
double this year.

Send me an email if you're interested in solving interesting problems in the
areas of security, video, streaming media and high definition cameras. I can
be reached at christopher . kopec at avigilon.com or apply online at
[https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=-12805-Greater+Boston)

------
icoloma
Lock8 | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Lock8 ([http://lock8.me](http://lock8.me)) is a young Berlin-based startup
that brings GPS tracking and Bluetooth connectivity to bicycle locks around
the globe. After a successful Kickstarter campaign, Lock8 was declared winner
of TechCrunch Disrupt Europe 2013, raised a series A and is now searching to
expand the IT team.

* We are currently seeking a Python developer to join our back-end team. Our technology stack on the server involves Python 3, Django, Ngingx, ZeroMQ and SaltStack.

* We are also searching for a JavaScript developer to join our front-end team. The selected candidate will be working with cutting-edge technologies like React, EcmaScript 6, Sass, RWD and gulp.

It's not required that you know all these tools already, but if you lack
experience we will ask for a Github or StackOverflow profile to get to know
you better.

We are a tightly-knit cross-functional team, so communication skills are
vital. We are looking for strong problem-solvers, developers that like what
they do and would be a good fit for our company culture. If you think you are
a fit, we should definitely talk.

Please contact us at jobs@lock8.me

------
ashchristopher
[https://www.waveapps.com](https://www.waveapps.com), Toronto , Fulltime

Wave is a top Toronto startup backed by amazing Silicon Valley investors. We
build an ecosystem of back-office applications (like invoicing+payments,
accounting, payroll, etc) for startups and small businesses.

    
    
      At Wave you will:
        * Build scalable, fault-tolerant, tested, API-centric backend services in Ruby or Python
        * Use proven modern technologies to power financial grade distributed systems
        * Participate in architecture conversations, code reviews, and pair programming
        * Build rich user-centric experiences for businesses using modern front-end technologies (like ReactJS)
    
    
      What we offer:
        * Top tier compensation
        * Mentorship and career development
        * Unlimited snacks and beverages
        * Vibrant neighbourhood, ping pong, Xbox, rooftop patio, BBQ parties, and game nights
    
    

Apply here: [https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/) and mention Hacker News in
the subject!

~~~
molsongolden
Is there a best contact email to use when sending suggestions or questions
regarding the Wave UX and functionality? I tried using Wave a few years ago
but gave up. I just checked it out again and would like to send some feedback
as I work through the current offering.

------
auriqsystems
AuriQ Systems | ONSITE Pasadena, CA | System Engineer/Python Developer

We are looking for an experienced Python developer with systems engineering
experience to help create a cloud based framework for our ‘big-data’ log
processing engine.

Requirements * Bachelor degree in Computer Science, related field, or
equivalent experience * Must be able to work from our Pasadena, CA office * 3+
years developing in Python * Solid background in using and/or maintaining
Linux systems. * Experience working with Amazon Web Services (EC2, S3) *
Experience writing test harnesses and API documentation * US citizen or valid
work permit

Desired attributes * Familiar with how Hadoop works * Have worked with large
datasets consisting of millions of records. * Coding experience with C/C++ is
a plus

About the Company Founded in 1996, our goal is to help our customers gain
visibility into the key performance indicators critical to the success of
their business. More than 400 global enterprises, including many Fortune 500,
have chosen AuriQ solutions to power their business.

[http://www.auriq.com/careers/](http://www.auriq.com/careers/)

------
okhudeira
Pangea - Chicago, IL - Full-time

DevOps Engineer (AWS, Chef, .NET, Linux/Windows, MySQL, Redis, RabbitMQ)

Pangea started with the mission of making money transfer simple, fair and
safe. Since then, we’ve been striving to enhance the security, and reduce the
cost and pain points of money transfer. Our first solution allows users to
complete a transfer in three easy steps and pay with any US debit card, with a
nationwide cash solution coming soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia,
Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican Republic can collect the transfers in
cash or receive the money directly into a bank account. Through every product
iteration, we’ll continue to offer more convenience and meaningfully improve
the user experience. Pangea is currently accepting transfers from limited
states (AL, ID, IL, GA, MS, MT, NM, OR and SC) in the US.

You'll play an integral role on the engineering team to ensure our
infrastructure is reliable, fast and secure.

Some of your tasks include:

\- Migrate non-production servers and services to a separate AWS account.

\- Refactor our build process for consistency and reliability.

\- Audit our AWS infrastructure and architecture and make recommendations for
improvements.

\- Implement above improvements.

\- Refactor our monitoring and alerting infrastructure (currently using Zabbix
and PagerDuty).

\- Load test the infrastructure.

Full job description at [https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-
engineer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-engineer.html)

To apply, email me at omar [at] gopangea.com

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Frontend Visualization Developer, Backend
Developer

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google Ventures/Nvidia
backed seed-stage startup that builds a hyper-fast big data analytics
visualization platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and
high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We literally can run queries orders of
magnitude faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we
easily visualize the result sets or feed them into machine learning pipelines.

We’re looking for:

Frontend Developer – Someone with lots of experience with D3.js, preferably
also with Crossfilter.js and WebGL/Three.js. Needs to have good design sense
and significant data visualization background. Knowledge of WebWorkers and
WebSockets a plus.

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a major
plus.

We’re a small but growing team with deep knowledge of databases and GPU
Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($100K-$130K / 1+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Data Engineers/Data Scientists - Mountain View, CA - Full-time

We're taking on the real estate industry with data.

WHAT WE'RE WORKING ON

* Classifying images into 1 of 9 rooms using the Caffe deep learning library (currently at 90% accuracy)

* Graph analysis on what percentage of the market our RealScout agents have transacted with

* Predicting time on market and final sale price for homes on the market

* Scaling our direct MLS api integrations from 10 to 100

YOUR PLAYGROUND

* More than 10 million homebuyer events (home views, saves, hides, email opens, etc)

* ~ 1 million active and sold homes directly from the regional MLS apis

* Over 1 million human-annotated photos of homes

A LITTLE ABOUT US

* We're backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date)

* Our agents have closed $962m in sales with RealScout

* We like to have fun [1]

* We pair program, have hack days every other Friday and hold lunch and learns regularly [2]

If you're interested working with large and robust data to help agents change
the way they use technology to sell more homes, feel free to reach me at chris
(at) realscout.com.

[1] - [https://www.realscout.com/team](https://www.realscout.com/team)

[2] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/](http://eatcodeplay.com/)

------
freewizard
FreeWheel [http://www.freewheel.tv/](http://www.freewheel.tv/) @ 275 7th Ave,
New York, NY

* Go/C++ Developer [ONSITE, VISA]

* Hadoop Developer [ONSITE, VISA]

* Ruby on Rails Developer [ONSITE, VISA]

* iOS/Android Developer [ONSITE, VISA]

FreeWheel helps the television industry generate revenue from their premium
content through a robust technology platform, which enables consumers like you
to watch entertainment on any devices from PC, mobile, set-top box to
traditional TV.

We want you to join our NYC-based engineering team and help hundreds of
millions of people, including your friends and family, even your grandma who
may be not on internet, to better enjoy their favorite shows whenever and
wherever they want to with their loved ones.

Life is short. Work at someplace great. Work on something great.

detail: [http://frwl.tv/eng-nyc-jobs](http://frwl.tv/eng-nyc-jobs)

we are also hiring in Beijing, China:
[https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?locationType=Y&f_C=458871...](https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?locationType=Y&f_C=458871&f_L=cn%3A8911)

------
amyboyd
City Pantry - London - ONSITE 1 day per week - FULLTIME

We are hiring a senior frontend / full-stack developer to help move City
Pantry from being an operations-powered business to being a tech-powered
business, and to shorten the time from idea to execution.

SOME OF THE CHALLENGES

Writing algorithms to generate menus for companies based on their preferences

Tightly integrating communication between our suppliers, our customers, and
ourselves - what's the best way to do this?

OUR STACK AND DEVELOPMENT PROCESS

API built with Symfony2.

Web app built with AngularJS -
[https://github.com/CityPantry/citypantry-3-frontend](https://github.com/CityPantry/citypantry-3-frontend)

Mobile app built with AngularJS and Ionic -
[https://github.com/CityPantry/citypantry-mobile-vendor-
app](https://github.com/CityPantry/citypantry-mobile-vendor-app)

EXPERIENCE AND SKILLS WE ARE LOOKING FOR

Must have experience with AngularJS, including unit and functional testing

Must have experience with at least one server-side MVC framework -- preferably
Symfony2 or Laravel

HOW TO APPLY

Email jobs@citypantry.com with your CV, and any links or code samples you
think would be helpful for us to evaluate, e.g. your GitHub profile.

------
paolojc
Lever ([https://lever.co](https://lever.co)) | San Francisco | Onsite

We're creating collaborative hiring software on top of a unique all-Javascript
stack. Our CTO Nate Smith and our engineering team have authored DerbyJS
([https://derbyjs.com](https://derbyjs.com)), the first and only open source
MVC framework that syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the
algorithm behind Google Docs and Wave) and renders everything on the server as
well as the client. Lever is built on top of this so every feature in our app
is synced with realtime conflict resolution.

Roles:

\- QA Lead -
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/16813c29-6a0d-40e1-bb2e-973a7adc...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/16813c29-6a0d-40e1-bb2e-973a7adc54e4)

\- DevOps Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/4a2fc46d-f0ac-42a6-ac4f-7551a096...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/4a2fc46d-f0ac-42a6-ac4f-7551a0965f76)

\- Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/517c90b8-3519-48ee-b848-33282796...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/517c90b8-3519-48ee-b848-332827965623)

\- Software Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448ba175)

Read about the way design impacts Lever:
[https://bit.ly/LeverDesignPrinciples](https://bit.ly/LeverDesignPrinciples)

------
wizenoze
WizeNoze [[http://wizenoze.com](http://wizenoze.com)] | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands

We're looking for a junior developer, and a senior developer with a leaning
towards devops. You'll be working with Java, Groovy, Python, AWS, machine
learning, Weka, and loads of other interesting tech to build tools to provide
children with age-specific content and services. Our current products are a
content editor with classification, summarization, issue highlighting, etc.,
and a search engine that adapts to a child's reading level.

We have big ideas and great people, a huge focus on improvement and quality,
and an incredibly supportive learning environment, so come work with us!

Right now we need people in the Netherlands, with remote working within the
Netherlands welcome, but if we don't find the right people we'll start looking
further afield in the same timezone.

Full job spec here:
[https://wizenoze.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk09ll](https://wizenoze.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk09ll)

Please apply at the site or mail us at wizenoze-
WZNZ0898@applications.recruiterbox.com

------
martinraag
Testlio [[https://testlio.com/jobs/](https://testlio.com/jobs/)] | ONSITE -
Tallinn, Estonia

Testlio is replacing the necessity for in-house QA engineers. We have a large
community of expert testers which work together with your team on our QA
platform. We will completely manage your QA. You give us your build, we get a
team of testers, you receive a report showing all of your critical bugs.

We are looking for strong web (frontend, backend, full stack) and mobile (iOS,
Android) software developers. Be part of a small engineering team where you
can have real impact on the course of the product development.

Our current web stack is mostly PHP and Node. We're moving more towards a Node
based backend, but believe in choosing the right tool for the job and are not
religious about any one technology. All our new frontend code is being built
with React.

On mobile we want to build apps to help our testers receive apps and
instructions for testing, as well as reporting results without ever having to
leave the device. This will include an SDK for our clients to integrate into
their app to enable better reporting.

------
jbrande
Seattle | Onsite | Mid & Senior Engineers

Evidence.com

Visa Sponsorship available

/* We're changing the way law enforcement uses technology. Our mission is to
protect life and truth, making the world a safer place through smart devices
and software services. We need brains and passion to make it happen. */

Roles:

iOS - from low level bluetooth to interface

Back End - Facial Recognition, Data Processing, encryption @ scale, more

Firmware - RTOS & Linux

DevOps - Build automation for varied/complex operations

Android

Front End

//contact if interested: jbrande[at]taser.com

------
cmpaul
HelloSign.com | San Francisco, CA

[https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures. We let users sign documents
when, where, and how they want, all with the most intuitive user-interface in
the industry. It is our mission to make our customers awesome and the same
time create an awesome team at HelloSign!

We're hiring for the following positions:

1\. DevOps Engineer (U.S. Remote Okay) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/73138#.VZRyDRNVi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/73138#.VZRyDRNViko)

2\. Lead QA Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/69005#.VZRyDRNVi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/69005#.VZRyDRNViko)

3\. Full-stack Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/35126#.VZRyDRNVi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/35126#.VZRyDRNViko)

p.s. Check us out on Glassdoor too!

------
flipuhdelphia
Avant ([https://www.avant.com/](https://www.avant.com/)) is hiring Software,
Data, BD, & a whole bunch of other positions. We do Ruby on Rails for the
backend, Angular frontend, and R for analytics.

Location: Chicago & LA

[https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs). Let them know you
saw Naman's posting on HN.

------
levlandau
Gigster (trygigster.com) | Founding Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite

Gigster is building the first distributed firm on the internet. By leveraging
the best of human and machine computation, Gigster gives businesses on demand
access to elite software engineering teams and enables the best software
engineers earn sizable incomes while working on interesting part-time projects
from anywhere.

The company is backed by Greylock & Bloomberg and has grown rapidly since its
launch at the end of last year
([http://producthunt.com/posts/gigster](http://producthunt.com/posts/gigster)).
We count top Silicon Valley companies as customers and pay out $15K per month
to great engineers working remotely within and outside the US.

The founders (both engineers) have ported DDR to FPGAs, worked on silicon
lasers and built apps used by 100M+ monthly users. As our first engineering
hire you will earn sizable equity, own important initiatives and be treated as
a partner in all regards. We are hiring for both Fullstack (Web) and
Data/Machine Learning roles.

Please send a note to debo@trygigster.com to learn more.

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you'll tackle the challenges that arise as we build a large-scale
system for data processing and distribution.

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Full Stack, Front-End, Sales, and Marketing roles
here: [http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd
love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire
for people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, H1B

Localytics is hiring engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Data platform technologies including Spark
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Front End development and data visualizations with AngularJS and D3.js
      - Ruby on Rails
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over two billion devices

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, MapReduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Spark, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the largest Scala shops in Boston and have a passion for functional programming. Many folks here who are in the credits for the FP in Scala book.

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com/](http://eng.localytics.com/)

Please send inquiries to jobs@localytics.com

------
rory_k
London, UK - Priory Solutions - Full Time ONSITE

\------------------------------------------------

We're looking for a talented software engineer and a fantastic software
analyst or product manager to join our expanding team. We're based in
Shoreditch, we're a software company, we build great products and we have a
good time doing it. If you like to build software, solve problems, write code,
design new things and keep on learning then get in touch.

Our stack is C#, MVC, webapi, AngularJS, SQL Server, and a little bit of lots
of other things.

Software Engineer:

\- [http://www.indeed.co.uk/job/software-engineer-c-net-
angularj...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/job/software-engineer-c-net-angularjs-
awesomeness-fe2734ae77923d03)

Software Analyst / Product Manager:

\- [http://www.indeed.co.uk/job/business-systems-analyst-
smart-a...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/job/business-systems-analyst-smart-and-
creative-d2775123cdb1d50f)

\------------------------------------------------

[http://priorysolutions.com/careers/](http://priorysolutions.com/careers/)

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC ONSITE, will help with
relocation

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the first dozen members of our
engineering team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to
approach marketing!

We are always finding new ways to: \- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs
while maintaining a fast customer experience \- Identify trending topics among
millions of pieces of content using Elasticsearch and NLP \- Create awesome
visualization tools around complex and highly diverse datasets \- Analyze
everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing strategies

Python/Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
kepano
Lumi [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) @ 3828 S Santa Fe Ave, Los
Angeles CA 90058

# Front-end Designer/Engineer [ONSITE, REMOTE]

Lumi (YC W15) makes it easy to order customized and branded goods.

Lumi enables anyone to create custom merchandise, tools, signage, packaging
and more. Whether you're starting a business or a creative project, Lumi helps
make your idea real. Our intuitive software automatically turns your designs
into production-ready artwork, and helps you order custom products without
jargon. Our customers include individuals, small businesses and teams within
large organizations such as Google and Facebook. Lumi connects with
manufacturers around the world to produce and ship made-to-order goods in
record time across an increasingly wide variety of manufacturing techniques.

We are looking for a talented front-end engineer with experience writing HTML,
CSS/SASS and Javascript (React) to join our small team. You will work side-by-
side with our Head of Product and Lead Backend engineer leading Front-End
engineering.

CSS, SASS, HTML, Javascript, React

To apply email jobs@lumi.com

------
saurabhsahni
Yahoo Developer Network is hiring nodeJS/frontend hackers passionate about
developer communities. This is an exciting opportunity for you to blend
engineering and developer evangelism skills!

To apply, email your resume to the following address ydn.jobs@yahoo-inc.com or
Learn more:
[https://developer.yahoo.com/jobs/](https://developer.yahoo.com/jobs/)

------
aempower
AEM: Windows Desktop Software Developer (C#/C++) | Los Angeles, CA (ONSITE) |
jobs@aempower.com

# Company:

AEM Performance Electronics is an automotive aftermarket company located in
Los Angeles, CA. AEM has been in business for 25 years in Southern California
and designs and develops performance automotive products such as electronic
fuel injection (EFI) control units, display gauges, and other EFI related
products. Please see
[http://www.aemelectronics.com](http://www.aemelectronics.com) for more detail
and examples of our products.

# Responsibilities:

The qualified candidate will be responsible for the design and development of
consumer facing desktop software for the automotive aftermarket.

# Qualifications:

\- B.S. degree in Computer Science or equivalent experience

\- 3-5 years professional experience developing .Net applications

\- Must have developed at least one commercial Windows desktop program

\- Familiar with C#, C++/CLI and C++.

\- Experience with .Net framework (Windows Forms, LINQ, TPL)

\- Experience with other GUI framework such as QT or wxWidget is a plus

\- Knowledge of JavasSript, Ruby, Python or any dynamic language is a plus

Please send resume, examples of products you've developed in a professional
environment, and salary requirements to: jobs@aempower.com

This is a full-time position located at AEM's headquarters in Los Angeles,
California. Relocation will not be provided.

Please no phone calls, agencies, or headhunters. Inquiries from agencies will
not be returned.

------
twohey
ClassPass | Senior Engineers | New York City, NY or San Francisco, CA | Full
Time | ONSITE, Visa OK

ABOUT US

At ClassPass, our mission is to help people stay active and live happy. We
have disrupted the traditional fitness membership model and offered people a
new way to work out and experience fitness.

We deploy to production daily and use technologies like Python, Node.JS,
Angular, Java, Chef, and AWS to not only to keep up with our scale demands,
but to achieve high velocity and reliability. We are technology / language
agnostic and use the best tools for the task at hand.

ABOUT YOU

You have experience developing high quality software and are excited about
doing that at a rapidly growing company. You know how to have productive
technical discussions and how to make things as simple as possible, but no
simpler. You have high EQ and IQ. You want to work at a company that
meaningfully improves the lives of its customers and partners.

* 4+ years of experience writing software professionally * Successful track record of shipping products / features * Passion and curiosity for technology

If you're interested please drop me a line as I'd love to talk to you. paul AT
classpass DOT com

~~~
bkessler100
High IQ? Really??

~~~
liveoneggs
I think it's code for "white"

------
Enflick
TextNow - Enflick | Waterloo, Canada HIRING DEVELOPERS: Full Stack; QA;
DevOps; Growth; iOS; Android; Windows Who are we? Way back in 2009, two
Waterloo students founded TextNow with the aim of providing a better
alternative to traditional wireless plans and services. Today, TextNow and
TextNow Wireless are in the hands of more than 50 million users. What do we
do? Our free app provides users with their own phone number, cross-platform
functionality and the ability to make free calls and texts across North
America. We're also the world's first all-IP, cloud-based mobile provider. Our
proprietary software allows for TextNow Wireless calls to make use of the
strongest network available, resulting in the best user experience at an
ultra-affordable cost. Sound interesting? Feel free to shoot us an email at
careers@enflick.com and introduce yourself. Want to learn more about life at
TextNow? Check out our about page
([http://www.enflick.com/about](http://www.enflick.com/about)) and Instagram
account: @textnowapp.

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Last
August, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Mobile Software Engineer (iOS) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
      - Data Architect/Engineer 
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
picmonkey_jobs
Seattle | PicMonkey.com | Senior Backend Engineer

Here's us: looking for an engineer to work on our backend services,
facilitating both our mobile and web platforms. As a small team, every member
works across the entire stack from tooling/deployment all the way to HTML/CSS.
We like walks in the park and keeping work fun but insanely productive.

Here’s you: hella smart in the DevOps world. You love collaborating and are
able to take projects from start to completion with minimal direction. You are
excited about working with a small but mighty team of engineers who are
hammering away at a major delivery in the next few months, where your
contributions will be essential.

Responsibilities

* Writing and maintaining Ruby scripts to create and deploy new infrastructure to AWS.

* Writing and maintaining Chef cookbooks, roles and environments.

* Building, maintaining, and deploying Java web apps (Spring framework, Hibernate)

* Building, maintaining, and deploying JavaScript web apps (Express, WebSockets)

* Building, maintaining, and deploying Python web apps (Django)

* Honing your skills in advanced database analysis/optimization

Skills & Requirements

* Commercial software development experience, using Java/Python/Go/PHP/Ruby/similar, and MySQL.

* Nice to have: experience with payment systems

* Nice to have: experience with NoSQL systems

* Nice to have: designing services for mobile clients (and/or building those clients yourself)

If this sounds like thing of wonder to you, send your resume to
jobs.engineer@picmonkey.com

------
dbattaglia
TMP Worldwide | NYC | Full Time

TMP Worldwide is looking for a senior javascript developer to join our
architecture team. We work on recruitment software sold to some of the biggest
Fortune 500 companies. We are looking for someone to build, maintain and own
our front end framework used for all of our applications. We currently use
Angular.js, Bower and a full Grunt build pipeline, with a custom CSS
framework. We want someone that is passionate about front end development to
come in and take over and own this part of our application suite and guide
other developers in writing the best front end code possible.

[https://www.jobsattmp.com/job/new-york-city/javascript-
archi...](https://www.jobsattmp.com/job/new-york-city/javascript-architect-
nyc/1153/436846)

You can apply online or just email me (Daniel dot Battaglia at TMP dot Com)
and say you found this on HN. I'm a developer/architect here but I can fast
track you to the right people (especially if you send me your Github profile
and some side projects to look at).

------
craigts
Collage.com is hiring! Full Time REMOTE

Collage.com is a technology company that makes custom products easy for
everyone. We strive to deliver the best customer experience with great
software and excellent service. We sell an expanding variety of photo and home
products, including photo blankets, photo books, canvases, pillows, and more.
Collage.com has been featured on the TODAY Show and Good Morning America
several times. We are a small, profitable, 100% bootstrapped start-up with
about 40 employees that has been growing 4x annually for the past three years.
We are seeking ambitious, nice individuals to join us in our quest to bring
great custom products to the world.

* Digital Advertising Strategist - [http://jobs.collage.com/apply/hg7QpZ/Digital-Advertising-Str...](http://jobs.collage.com/apply/hg7QpZ/Digital-Advertising-Strategist)

* Front-end Software Engineer - [http://jobs.collage.com/apply/pXoKEO/Frontend-Software-Engin...](http://jobs.collage.com/apply/pXoKEO/Frontend-Software-Engineer)

* Operations Software Engineer - [http://jobs.collage.com/apply/fePexf/Operations-Software-Eng...](http://jobs.collage.com/apply/fePexf/Operations-Software-Engineer)

Our jobs website ([http://jobs.collage.com](http://jobs.collage.com)) lists
these positions in several places, but really they are all remote (though
someone in New York would be preferred for the Digital Advertising
Strategist). Please use the jobs website to apply if you are interested, or
feel free to ask any other questions here (or email craig@collage.com).

------
arsenerei
SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
robot
REMOTE, Rails, Javascript, Ember.js HTML, UI/UX

Hello,

We ([http://followme.co](http://followme.co)) make it very easy to launch a
personal site, create pages, share posts on social networks.

Our sites are connected. Content is organized and discoverable automatically.
Search doesn't suck. They can be edited very easily, in-place. Easy to share
updates.

Our mission is to give everyone such a site and we believe eventually such a
bottom-up approach will democratize journalism by enabling everyone to publish
news without being tied to an organization.

Company is in incubation mode, launched by a founder with previous startup
success, years of experience, well defined plan and vision.

Team and Environment:

We work remotely, using online tools. Our main office is in Silicon Valley. We
work flexible times, and encourage you to set up the best working environment
for yourself.

We are a small, tightly knit team who truly cares about this product. We are
looking for someone who will be just as excited. You have your own space, your
time, lots of flexibility. We value your opinions and your contributions will
make direct impact on our product.

We are looking for developers who are engineers first, with design and
usability skills.

* Comfortable programming in any Javascript framework, preferably Ember.js

* Understanding of UI, user experience, usability, HTML, CSS, fonts, columns, design proportions.

* Hands-on, and can contribute with bug fixes and new features on a daily basis.

* Some backend work a plus. (Rails, Databases, AWS)

info@followme.co

------
rodolfovieira
Northwestern University | IT A&RT Advanced Media Production Studio | Software
Developer (Drupal) | Evanston, IL | Full Time | Onsite
[http://nuamps.at.northwestern.edu](http://nuamps.at.northwestern.edu)

NUIT A&RT AMPS is a boutique web & mobile design studio at a higher education
research institution hiring a Software Developer with experience in the Drupal
API, PHP and JS (AngularJS is a plus) to assist in the development and
maintenance of web and mobile applications for projects from the various
schools and departments at the university.

Additional details in job description below.

If this position interests you, or you have any questions, please contact us
at nuamps+hn@gmail.com.

Job Link:
[https://nuhr.northwestern.edu/psp/hr91prod_er/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/...](https://nuhr.northwestern.edu/psp/hr91prod_er/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=25939&SiteId=1&PostingSeq=1)

------
sdtony
Slickdeals | Las Vegas, NV | Onsite & Full Time

Like most mobile apps built in the past few years when starting up, a lot of
shortcuts were made, optimizing for speed to market instead of the best user
experience. Our current app was built by a 3rd party vendor. This just doesn't
work anymore.

We started taking ownership of our app last year when we hired brilliant &
passionate Mobile PM, iOS developer, and Android developer. We're currently in
the final stages of rebuilding both our iOS & Android apps from the ground up,
fixing the mistakes of the past. It has been a lot of work for everyone, but
the end result will be worth it.

Although the job post is for someone who does both iOS & Android apps, don't
let that deter you. We're not going to pass up on a talented and passionate
iOS or Android developer

[http://slickdeals.net/corp/job-mobile-
developer.html](http://slickdeals.net/corp/job-mobile-developer.html)

p.s. Retaining talent is very important to us. Its not just about free food or
a ping pong table. Ask us about more about what we do.

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. We're always
looking for great database developers, data scientists, visualization
analysts, and anyone with a passion for big data analytics. Here are a few job
postings:

Data Scientist: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-scientist/)

Data Visualization Analyst: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-visualization-analyst/)

Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/database-developer/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
Python, Tableau, SAS, DataFlux, or whatever we think is best at getting the
job done. We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white
boards, and a great team of smart and fun coworkers. We are one of Charlotte
Business Journal's 2014 Best Places to Work.

Come join us! Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

~~~
sappapp
Is your workplace more interesting than your landing page?

------
re-volv
RE-volv/www.re-volv.org/San Francisco/Part Time, Contractor/REMOTE ok

RE-volv, a San Francisco based solar energy nonprofit, is seeking to contract
a full stack Django developer to maintain and improve its unique crowdfunding
platform. The platform’s main features are already built, through a
partnership with Cal Blueprint (calblueprint.org). In order to complete the
remaining features, RE-volv is hiring a part time developer to manage the
project. In the open spirit of our organization, RE-volv will invite many
developers to help complete the remaining issues through GitHub by proposing
changes to the code: oversight of this open source process will be managed by
the developer hired for this position.

This position will require the technical skills to maintain and build new
features for the site and also the ability manage the open-source coding
process. Our goal is for this application to grow into a thriving open source
project in which many developers interested in the cause can contribute
efficiently.

More information and how to apply at www.re-volv.org/jobs

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
diafygi
Python/Javascript/Full-Stack | UtilityAPI.com | Oakland, CA | ONSITE | Solar
Job

=Description=

We are a white-label SaaS that is used by solar and energy efficiency
companies to collect their customer's utility bill and usage data
automatically. We write scripts that collect data from utilities, and these
scripts can break unexpectedly when utilities change their interfaces, so
being able to update them quickly is important. You will be working in our
office at the SfunCube in downtown Oakland alongside me and our other two
software engineers. Our codebase is well organized, documented, and tested.

=Jobs=

* Full-Stack Engineer ($120-140k) - You will be writing application code and helping maintain/optimize/scale the stack. At least 5 years of Python and Linux sysadmin experience required.

* Python/Javascript Developer ($80-120k) - You will be writing tools, scripts, and libraries that collect/parse utility data (pdfs, html, xml, csv, etc.) from utilities. At least 1 year of Python and Javascript experience required.

=How To Apply=

Email me, Daniel Roesler, a cover letter and a PGP-encrypted pdf resume.
Please include links to your github, bitbucket, or personal side project
website (for reference, mine is daylightpirates.org). You must already be able
to work in the U.S.

=For Solar Skeptics=

In the last few years, the solar industry reached "grid parity", which means
that the unsubsidized installed cost is now cheaper than buying power from the
grid. That's why this industry is the fastest growing industry in the country.
This isn't some subsidy-dependent industry anymore. We work hard and we make
real money (while conveniently also saving the planet).

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync - Dallas, TX - Software Developer - Full time - On-Site Only

## About OrgSync

OrgSync is a higher-ed platform focused on creating an online campus
community. We help students get involved, admins get organized, and campuses
get meaningful information from their data. Founded in 2007, we now serve
hundreds of institutions with millions of users around the globe. We have an
exciting and relaxed culture that values team members' contributions and
dedication. Come be a part of our team!

## Development Environment

Our platform is a balance between cutting-edge and production-solid. We aren’t
afraid to try new things, but they must support our millions of users. The
platform is primarily a Ruby on Rails app, with additional services crafted in
Clojure, Node, and more. On the front-end, we’re big React fans, and we have
iOS and Android mobile apps. We’re fully hosted on AWS with a matching Docker
stack for local development.

## Positions

Software Developer - [http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-
developer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-developer)

------
lisag84
Company: ISE (Independent Security Evaluators)

Location: Baltimore, MD or San Diego, CA

Who we are: An elite team of security professionals that use scientific
approaches to improve our clients’ overall security posture, protect digital
assets, harden existing technologies and secure infrastructures.

Who we want: Awesomely creative hackers, both mid-level and senior-level, that
are looking to work with like-minded folks and doesn't mind a fridge stocked
full of goodies, healthy options as well!

Where you need to work: Candidates need to be able to commute to our
Baltimore, MD or San Diego office. Willing to consider remote employees in the
US, if they are super talented!

What you need to know to get hired: C and C++ and a strong background in at
least two of the following: (1) Applied cryptography, cryptographic algorithm
design and review, (2) Network security, protocols, and penetration testing,
(3) Application security, secure software development, (4) Software
vulnerability analysis, fuzzing, and code coverage analysis, (5) Static and
dynamic software reverse engineering.

How do you apply: careers@securityevaluators.com

------
subburamaatx
Bitfusion.io, Inc ([http://bitfusion.io](http://bitfusion.io)) is looking for
Compiler Experts.

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-
enginee...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-engineer)

We also have additional job openings for full-time and internships - Check out
[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs)

Our team works with some of the cutting edge hardware spanning CPUs, GPUs,
FPGAs and software technologies, some of them not even released in the market
yet. Our offices are at Capital Factory in Austin downtown, which is
considered Austin's startup hub.

Bitfusion.io is a Techstars company, TechCrunch Disrupt 2015 Finalist and
Winner of Austin's A-list hottest emerging startup 2015.

Bifusion.io, founded by former Intel veterans, backed by prominent VCs is
working on bringing supercomputing performance to applications without source
code changes.

~~~
jsjiggs
I see on your angel.co listing that you have a marketing internship position.
Would you also consider having a developer internship. I'm located in Austin
(attend UT) and would be very interested.

------
muloka
Bermuda | Conyers Dill & Pearman | Senior Application Developer | Full-time,
Onsite

[http://www.conyersdill.com/](http://www.conyersdill.com/)

Conyers Dill & Pearman is an international law firm advising on the laws of
Bermuda, the British Virgin Islands, the Cayman Islands and Mauritius, with
eight offices worldwide.

    
    
        RELOCATE OPPORTUNITY
    

Interested in moving to Bermuda, a Caribbean like setting that is only two
hours away from most eastern US/Canadian airports? Beaches, warm weather,
ocean, water sports.

    
    
        JOB
    

Our core product is a suite of corporate secretarial applications (think
offshore finance/companies) designed in-house and used worldwide by Conyers.

You are

    
    
        * A highly motivated self-starter who can take smart risks and champion new ideas
        * Willing to share knowledge with, learn from, and help your teammates
        * Able to explain complex problems to non-technical individuals
    

Our stack includes: Ruby, Coldfusion, SQL Server

Email us at careers@conyersdill.com

------
maxjgoldberg12
Zagster [http://zagster.com](http://zagster.com) @ 24 Thorndike St Cambridge,
MA 02141

# Lead Javascript Engineer [ONSITE]

Zagster designs, builds, and operates bicycle sharing systems across the
United States. We're a group of engineers and operations experts who are
building the systems to scale highly efficient, turnkey bike sharing for
university, corporate, and smaller public communities. We have over 1000 bikes
in deployment today across 30 states and are growing quickly.

We're looking for an experienced engineer to take the helm of our software
team. Your immediate work will focus on web development for a plethora of
customer-facing apps and internal tools, with big opportunities in embedded
systems and data analytics as we expand. The ideal candidate has at least a
few years of professional software experience and is thrilled by the idea of
crafting an awesome and effective engineering culture while working deep in
the code every day. Stuff we love to see include:

\- Strong Javascript knowledge and development experience \- Significant work
on an engineering team in a leadership role \- Passion for learning new web
technologies - we use Meteor every day

We have two floors to ourselves in an awesome building. Good comp, equity,
small offices, huge monitors, tons of snacks and drinks, cold brew coffee and
beer on tap, free gym membership, unlimited vacation, awesome health
insurance, the works... All while working with a fun 20 person team who love
to go on afternoon bike rides and beer crawls together.

Learn more about us at [http://zagster.com/jobs/](http://zagster.com/jobs/) or
apply at [http://bit.ly/zagsterHN](http://bit.ly/zagsterHN)

------
moyayo
SmartSpot | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE

\--- What We Do ---Fitness/Gyms

We Help people work out properly at gyms, and make working out and fitness fun
and engaging. SmartSpot (YC W15) is building smart mirrors for gyms. These
mirrors use 3D cameras and a live display to provide live form correction and
other guidance to users in the gym. Our users also receive an automated
workout log with pictures, videos and training on our app and website. There's
a lot more I can say, but that's the basic idea. We have just closed our seed
round $1.85 million lead by Khosla.

\--- What we are looking for --- Lead IOS Dev

Lead IOS Dev: [https://smartspot.wufoo.com/forms/smartspot-
hiring/](https://smartspot.wufoo.com/forms/smartspot-hiring/)

Expert C++ Dev: [https://smartspot.wufoo.com/forms/smartspot-
hiring/](https://smartspot.wufoo.com/forms/smartspot-hiring/)

Believe you can be a great addition to our team? Email me moawia@smartspot.io
with what you can add to the core team.

------
greg7gkb

      Netflix
      Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA
      [ONSITE | VISA]
    

Netflix is an excellent place for developers to work. Our culture is unique
and offers many benefits including a high level of autonomy, challenging work,
flexible schedules, and top-of-market pay. We support each other in becoming
even more capable and skillful engineers.

Our team is working on some exciting Android projects to delight our users and
help activate Netflix in an additional 150 countries this year. We are
constantly improving the quality and performance of the app, along with
periodic infrastructure changes to improve developer efficiency.

Please see our posting for details:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/2461/apply](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/2461/apply)

The culture deck, still thriving and relevant:
[http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664](http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664)

------
jonhearty
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | All positions, from product to sales

Hello, everyone! Jon from Datanyze, here. We just had our best month and best
quarter EVER and are excited to continue growing throughout the second half of
the year. We've gone from 6 to 45 employees in the last 12 months and are
looking for our third office in less than a year...to say we're growing
quickly is an understatement!

We're looking for amazing people in all functions, including but not limited
to ENGINEERS (who doesn't need a great engineer or two these days?), account
executive, sales development reps, customer success managers, designers...and
pretty much everything in between!

We're not your average startup that swings between raising rounds and burning
through piles of cash; we bootstrapped to over $1 million in ARR (annual
recurring revenue) and 100 customers before raising a seed round from amazing
investors like Google Ventures, Mark Cuban, and IDG Ventures.

If you're interested in hearing more about us and the roles we're trying to
fill, send me an email directly to jon@datanyze.com!

------
rompic
Fluidtime: Full Time/Intern ONSITE Vienna - Austria

Fluidtime (founded 2004) is Austria’s leading, award-winning provider of IT-
services for integrated mobility and traffic data management.

At the moment we have the following open positions:

    
    
      Projectmanager Integrated Mobility
      Senior Service Support Engineer
      Android Development
      iOS Development
      Requirements Engineer
      Web Development
      Software Engineer Java
      UX/UI  Designer
      Software Test Engineer
    

What you can expect:

    
    
      Software solutions to inspire you, your team and our customers. 
      A dynamic working environment with exciting development opportunities. 
      Highly motivated people working towards a concrete vision. 
      Challenging tasks for your continued professional development.
      A working climate characterised by the Fluidtime spirit and openness.
      A loft office in central Vienna near the Mariahilferstraße.
    

If you feel you could make a valuable contribution, but don’t find a job
listed above that fits your profile, please feel free to get in touch.
jobs@fluidtime.com

------
noahbrier
New York, NY & SF. Full time.

We're looking for backend (all levels, primarily python), frontend engineers
(we run backbone.js, react), mobile (iOS + android), platform (kafka,
elasticsearch) and infrastructure/devops (cfengine + AWS).

As you can tell from the job openings, Percolate is a very quickly growing
SaaS company in NYC and now SF. We are building The System of Record for
marketing: A platform that helps companies manage all their marketing
workflows from planning and strategy through creative development, production,
and distribution. We've raised $75 million from Sequoia, GGV, Lightspeed, and
First Round Capital amongst others.

Here's thirteen reasons why you should come work here: (1) Our goal is to
build the best engineering team in NYC (2) Every employee gets salary + equity
(3) As we get bigger, you will be able to focus on what you are good at (4) We
are all different and we love it (5) GPL compliant company (6) You choose your
workstation (7) You choose your tools (8) No worries, free your mind: NY/SF
salary + medical + dental (9) No vacation policy (we don't count the # of days
you take in a year) (10) Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other
conferences (11) We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test
coverage (12) Your voice will be heard (13) We have a cold-brew coffee keg
year round Lots more info about us at our new about pages:
[https://percolate.com/story](https://percolate.com/story)

If you're interested email us at jobs@percolate.com or apply at
[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

If you have any questions you can email me (I'm co-founder and CEO) directly
at noah@percolate.com. Thanks.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME

Videology, Inc. -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java with Spring
on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux on servers) with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on
AWS. The Baltimore office also has a team on a large .NET stack as well, but
Java teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects in the
works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and consolidate
platforms into best of breed. The Reston office is located right next to the
Silver Line metro station.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
cometocounsyl
Counsyl is an established healthtech startup that is looking for killer
frontend JavaScript folks to:

\- Take on full ownership of entire features or product initiatives from
conception to release and beyond

\- Use the best JS tools in the industry (Angular, React, CoffeeScript, Ember,
etc.) to craft, test, and implement beautiful, intuitive presentation layers

\- Develop responsive experiences optimized for web, mobile, tablet, etc.

\- Make a meaningful impact alongside the best and brightest in the world

Links:

[https://www.counsyl.com/careers/frontend-engineer-
javascript...](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/frontend-engineer-
javascript/?lever-source=hackernews)

[http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/](http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/)

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/201507/jeff-bercovici/can-
peter-...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201507/jeff-bercovici/can-peter-thiel-
save-the-world.html)

------
rkpzero
DocNav Labs | New York City (Union Square) | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.docnavapp.com/](https://www.docnavapp.com/)

Lead Engineer (Full Stack)

DocNav is changing the way people interact with documents – providing
unparalleled insight and solving problems they didn’t know they have. After a
successful launch and a financial raise, DocNav is looking for an engineer to
help lead it to the next level.

You will be the technical lead. The position is a chance to contribute to and
shape the future of a unique product with far-ranging applications in a space
experiencing lots of innovation. Primary responsibilities will be day-to-day
development along with helping plan the product roadmap, building out the
technical team, and managing outside development resources.

Current Stack — Python / Django / Backbone.js / AWS / RDS (Postgres)

Full description here —
[https://docsend.com/view/vjivdrt](https://docsend.com/view/vjivdrt)

Contact — Please send resumes to recruiting@docnavlab.com

------
Gimpei
Crowdpac -- [http://crowdpac.com/](http://crowdpac.com/) \-- Menlo Park, CA

Data Integration Engineer (python)

The data science team applies cutting-edge algorithms to what candidates say,
how they vote, and how they network and fundraise to measure their positions
and priorities. In 2015 our mission is to expand our coverage to more
locations and new forms of information.

As a member of the data science team you will:

\- Design and implement a scalable ETL framework for a variety of structured
and unstructured data

\- Collect, clean and analyze data to create content for our website and media
partners and drive product strategy

\- Contribute to our transition from a relational database system to a
distributed data system

\- Contribute to development of new algorithms to improve our products and
learn advanced data science methods

Required qualifications include:

\- BS/BA in computer science or a related discipline (e.g. Information
Science), or equivalent work experience

\- Strong knowledge of computer science and data architecture fundamentals and
best practices

\- Advanced skills in Python

\- 1+ years of professional experience working with large real-world data sets

\- Startup energy and enthusiasm

Preferred qualifications include:

\- Proficiency in SQL

\- Experience with distributed computing and data storage environment (Spark,
Hadoop, Hive, etc)

\- Knowledge of a variety of ETL solutions and products

\- Interest in politics and social policy

To apply email data@crowdpac.com

------
kanny96
Cognii - Boston, MA | Full-time

Cognii is transforming education through natural language processing
technologies.

We are looking for the following roles:

1\. Platform Architect

Experience with scalable web app server development and deployment - Server
design and configuration - API design - Ruby on Rails - Amazon AWS EC2 - MySQL
and NoSQL - Git - Capistrano/Chef/Puppet - Load balance and monitoring

2\. NLP Engineer

Experience with natural language processing, machine learning, AI research and
development. More specifically, semantic representations, syntactic parsing,
dialog systems, ASR or MT evaluations

3\. Front End Development Engineer

Design and development of front-ends for learning apps on different form
factors - Javascript, jQuery development - HTML5/CSS3 - iOS, Android
development a plus

4\. Product Manager

Design learning products that use virtual interactions to improve student
engagement, work with existing customers to source new specification, work
with development team to implement new features

Compensation will include a significant amount of equity. Please send your CV
or queries to jobs@cognii.com

[http://cognii.com](http://cognii.com)

------
lsemel
Muck Rack ([http://muckrack.com](http://muckrack.com)) | NYC or remote |
Elasticsearch expert | Freelance/contract

We're looking for an Elasticsearch expert to help us improve queries and
relevancy, deal with scaling issues, and make some immediate fixes. We have
some immediate, high-priority issues as well as long-term projects. If you
also know Django, that'd be great, but not a requirement.

Muck Rack connects journalists with PR pros, companies and sources.
Journalists use Muck Rack to build portfolios, track the success of their
articles and connect with colleagues. Companies use Muck Rack to get more
press and receive real time alerts when they're mentioned in the news.

More information about our parent company here
[http://sawhorsemedia.com/jobs/](http://sawhorsemedia.com/jobs/). We're in NY
but work with remote team members around the world. If you're interested,
email us at jobs@sawhorsemedia.com.

------
pashabitz
TXN - San Francisco, CA

== About us

\- We’re a seed stage startup company building a market research analytics
tool for businesses based on consumer credit card transaction information
(think “Nielsen for transactions”).

\- We’re well funded by great investors and are looking for our first
engineering hires.

\- Today, we use Scala, Node.js and MySQL but we’re always evaluating new
tools that can help us build more awesome things.

\- We are hackers at heart - crazy about using technology to create something
valuable.

== Positions:

Full-stack software engineers Looking for our first engineering hires: people
who want to build something great from scratch, take lots of ownership and do
a ton of learning.

Examples of things you will do:

\- Design and implement scripts that process millions of credit card
transactions and remove duplicates, identify types of transactions, extract
canonic business names.

\- Figure out how to store this data to make it efficiently queryable by
applications.

\- Figure out how to build tools in our applications for users to gain non-
trivial insights from these millions of transactions.

\- Make our applications blazing fast.

\- Build UX that looks like it’s from the future: beautiful, obvious and
extremely smart.

Apply at: jobs@txn.com

------
isotropy
Cerebellum Capital | San Francisco | Time-Series/Machine-Learning
Infrastructure | ONSITE

Cerebellum Capital is a machine-learning-focused hedge fund. The financial
markets are full of noisy and unreliable data sources, drawn from
nonstationary distributions, with widely-varying time scales. We're building a
new internal infrastructure for this hostile environment. Our system needs to
manage heterogeneous vector-valued time series and machine learning models for
both our research process and production trading operations.

You would be the Lead Infrastructure Engineer - doing core architecture and
development work, with the expectation that you'll grow a team down the road.
Experience with time-series data management and cloud is a huge plus. Primary
languages are currently Python and Matlab, with some R, but if you think e.g.
Scala, Julia, or Go is the right tool for the job, we're open-minded and can
work with anything. Send inquiries and resume to jobs0316 "at"
cerebellumcapital.com and ask for Scott.

------
yadakhov
CanadaStays- Toronto - ONSITE

[https://www.canadastays.com](https://www.canadastays.com)

CanadaStays is a rapidly growing online vacation rental company changing the
way Canadians search and book their accommodation options. We are well-funded
and established, and are looking to add key positions to our close-knit
Development team.

We develop on the LAMP stack using Laravel for backend and React for the front
end. MySQL and Elasticsearch for datastore.

Responsibities:

\- Build web applications in Laravel framework. \- Continually improve our
technical stack and processes. \- Maintain existing tools and infrastructure
as necessary. \- Participate in unit testing and usability testing.

Requirements: \- B.S. Computer Science or related experience. \- Experience
with at least one of PHP, Python, Node.js or Ruby programming language.

Please apply at: [http://ca.indeed.com/cmp/CanadaStays.com/jobs/Application-
De...](http://ca.indeed.com/cmp/CanadaStays.com/jobs/Application-
Developer-d89fb6107979b335)

------
SimplyTapp
SimplyTapp Inc. Austin Tx.

 _Android Developer-Full Time

Company: SimplyTapp Inc. was founded in 2011 and is headquartered in Austin,
Texas. SimplyTapp are the creators of Host Card Emulation (HCE) which provides
cloud based mobile payment solutions for banks, payment card issuers, transit
authorities, and retailers.

_Qualifications Experience building native Android apps Built and published
apps to the Google Play store Experience working with web platforms and
services (HTTP, SOAP, REST, etc) Experience with third-party libraries and
APIs Working knowledge of the general mobile landscape, architectures, trends,
and emerging technologies Familiarity with tools: Android Studio, Git, Gradle
(or Maven) Experience doing Test Driven Development (TDD), Continuous
Integration (CI) and test automation. Experience with agile development
processes 4+ years of professional software development 1+ years of experience
with the Android SDK

*Outstanding benefits.

This is a full-time position in Austin, Texas. Principals only, please no
recruiters,Please email inquiries to Jobs@SimplyTapp.com

------
michelledwag
Elementum | Mountain View, CA | Full-time | On Site

Who is Elementum? Good question. Elementum makes supply chain unapologetically
simple. We do this with intuitive apps and an awesomely innovative platform
leveraging with the world’s first (drumroll…) product graph™, digitally
mapping the product economy. Ok that was a lot. In layman's terms, we help
companies get the next watchamacallit to people faster, more efficiently, and
did we say faster?. Oh yeah—_____ is worth over $25B dollars. That’s “B” as in
BAM! We’re missing this one piece though. It’s you.

No, really.

We're looking for innovative engineers to help us build the product graph,
house enormous amounts of data and scale with that huge product market. Come
check us out ...
[http://www.elementum.com/careers](http://www.elementum.com/careers)

Senior Engineer - Data Senior Front-End Engineer Senior iOS Engineer Senior
Software Engineer Senior Software Engineer in Test Site Reliability Engineer
DevOps Engineer Application Security Engineer

------
mrbird
REDWOOD CITY, CA

ONSITE but we do offer RELOCATION and VISA sponsorship

tl;dr - We’re profitable, pride ourselves on a supportive company culture, and
hiring across the board. EdTech.

Course Hero is looking for engineers who can hit the ground running in a
variety of roles:

★ Full-stack web

★ iOS

★ Android

We’re also hiring in product and marketing.

Our team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're looking for
someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and iterate quickly.
Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big but our
team is small, so you’ll see projects from start to finish, working closely
with product managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. Our office is very comfortable, has a lot of natural light, and
great amenities like a gym and walking trails onsite. We’ve tried hard to make
this a pleasant and inspiring place to do creative work.

Most importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true!), and looking for another core team member to push
us toward the future.

For mobile, we’re focused on iOS and Android for now. Our web stack is LAMP
(Symfony/PHP) + jQuery and AngularJS, but we’re open to people with all kinds
of experience.

Please, no recruiters. Principals only.

[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)

~~~
indiestar
Every month the post tells people to use ONSITE if you don't offer rem0te
positions, but people never listen.

~~~
chucksmash
On the bright side, as of 12:41pm EST this is the only occurrence of the word
remote on the page that breaks that rule.

Congrats are due to the posters of the other 54 occurrences for their ability
to follow directions!

~~~
cma
Now your post is the second.

------
melvinram
Zendesk ([http://www.zendesk.com](http://www.zendesk.com))

Senior Ruby Engineer, San Francisco, Onsite

At Zendesk, our goal is to bring companies and their customers closer
together. We know that communication is the key to these happy relationships,
so we build software that makes customer conversations easy and more
productive.

Email is how business gets done even in 2015. Zendesk customers heavily
utilize email and I'm part of the team that handles all things email-related
at Zendesk. We're currently looking for productive, experienced Ruby
developers. We send and receive A LOT of mail so you'll be working on code
that runs on a massive scale. Email experience is a big plus.

Personal word about Zendesk:

I joined in March 2015 and I'm loving it so far. Zendesk is an excellent place
to work. There are no political games, really smart people everywhere, a book
club, great benefits, "take what you need" vacation policy, stock benefits,
etc. I highly recommend at least talking with us.

Ask me anything at mram@zendesk.com

------
adamhn
Dallas, TX: Core Engineer, Cloud Application

At Brainspace ([http://brainspace.com](http://brainspace.com)), our goal is to
meaningfully connect the world. Our groundbreaking core technology is
transforming the way people find and connect knowledge and people.

We work in Ruby, Java, and some Clojure, building complex systems with high
scalability in the cloud.

Things you’d be doing:

    
    
      * Participate in the design, development and deployment of products,
        features and enhancements
      * Build high-performance, scalable applications and APIs

You are a great fit if:

    
    
      * You think doing analytics in real time at web scale is a fun challenge
      * You want to work someplace where cookie-cutter off-the-shelf solutions aren't
        good enough.
      * You are willing to dig into Java, NLP, and machine learning. And are not
        afraid of ElasticSearch, Scala, Clojure, or whatever it takes to make great
        things work at scale.

BONUS POINTS FOR:

    
    
      * Expertise in engineering world-class web applications that scale
        from hundreds to thousands of users and beyond
      * Experience with the AWS toolkit (EC2, S3, Elastic Beanstalk, etc) or similar
      * Familiarity and experience with modern search architectures
      * A level of comfort amidst flying nerf darts and RC helicopters

You love to ship code, have a strong sense of ownership, and an
entrepreneurial spirit.

We offer:

    
    
      * A great company culture. We work hard and play hard!
      * A challenging objective with great opportunity to technically accomplish
        things you never thought you could
      * Competitive Salary, stock options and a 401k
      * Generous vacation policy

Sound interesting? Let's talk. Drop me a note — adam at brainspace.com

------
mbruni
CB Insights, Inc | NYC | ONSITE | Front-end/Full Stack/Backend/Test
Engineering

CB Insights is growing and we're looking for experienced technical talent to
join our engineering team. We need people who enjoy technology and solving
problems. If that's you, here are some reasons to consider CBI:

* Our customers love our product. It's profoundly satisfying to build software that your users find indispensable and rave about. [https://www.cbinsights.com/customer-love](https://www.cbinsights.com/customer-love)

* Agility is our thing. It's possible to get work done and have real impact on both the product and the technology.

* Opportunity to work with a variety of technologies, including some unusual ones like Go.

* Good work/life balance and a healthy culture founded on respect and intellectual curiosity.

To learn more, please visit
[https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs) and e-mail
career@cbinsights.com to inquire.

------
poslathian
Software/Firmware/Systems Engineering

LeafLabs - Cambridge, MA

We are hiring Linux kernel and embedded firmware engineers to work on Project
Ara ([http://projectara.com](http://projectara.com)), Google's moonshot to
create the ultimate customizable phone, inside and out.

LeafLabs has been working with Google on this project since its inception, and
continues to play a key role in the ongoing march towards launch.

By joining our team, you can expect the opportunity to directly influence the
future of mobile computing, in the near term during Project Ara's duration,
and in the long term as we work on merging this into mainline Android.

Check things out:

[http://www.projectara.com/](http://www.projectara.com/)

[http://www.leaflabs.com/jobs](http://www.leaflabs.com/jobs)

[http://time.com/10115/google-project-ara-modular-
smartphone/](http://time.com/10115/google-project-ara-modular-smartphone/)

\-----

------
mzaccari
Accelerated Concepts | Rails Developer | Downtown Tampa, FL | Full Time |
Onsite

[https://accelerated.com](https://accelerated.com)

Accelerated Concepts, Inc. is a leading provider of enterprise wireless
cellular network data hardware and services. We specialize in the development
of solutions for primary network access, wireless 3G/4G backup connectivity,
device monitoring, and centralized management. We also provide industry
leading Linux based OEM platforms services from hardware design to complete
solutions including management, inventory, and configuration. We are a small
company with about ~30 employees, some of which are located in Brisbane,
Australia.

The position is for work on our Accelerated View platform, a monitoring &
reporting application that supports thousands of devices.

Our tech stack:

* Linux

* Ruby on Rails

* TorqueBox

* MySQL / Oracle

* Rust

* Git

* Jenkins (CI)

About you:

* Strong background in web application development

* Strong rspec / automated test experience

* Passionate about solving problems

* Familiar with agile methodologies

About us:

* Competitive salary

* Benefits - Medical / Dental / Vision / Life / FSA / HSA / 401k

* Remote work with VPN

* Great work environment

If you are interested please send an email to michael.zaccari [at]
accelerated.com

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, reliability,
infrastructure)

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 26 cities across the country and continue
to expand each month. We built an API that allows Postmates to power delivery
for any company, which has led to partnerships with Starbucks, Chipotle,
McDonalds, Apple, and more.

I'm happy to answer any questions at brady@postmates.com

------
smita622
Company: Stanza ([https://stanza.co](https://stanza.co))

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer TN visas and visa transfers

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end) | Comp: $130-$150K +
significant equity + benefits

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://angel.co/stanza-1/jobs](https://angel.co/stanza-1/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2012 and located in San Francisco in the Design
District, Stanza is a smart calendar company... without an app. Our smart Add-
to-Calendar button powers calendar subscriptions for over 5000 publishers. We
work with most major sports teams (NFL, NBA, NHL, NCAA) and broadcasters
(ESPN, SiriusXM). In the past year, over 70M events have been synced to 2M
users' calendars. Our technology then surfaces the right content for users
within their calendars - tickets & parking info for sporting events, coach
interviews, etc. Our tech is also calendar & device agnostic.

I'm happy to answer any questions at smita@stanza.co

------
davewhat
Uber - Seattle, WA - Full Time

Uber has recently (3 months ago) opened an engineering office here in Seattle.
We believe in owning things, and as such the engineering team here is focused
fully on Uber's Scalability (think sharded database, service routing, service
discovery, byte protocols replacing http, etc.).

The team is building out fast, and so far we have been putting together a
great team of talent with a healthy mix of alumni from the area (Facebook,
Foursquare, EMC/Isilon, Amazon, Microsoft, and several local startups). The
working environment is ideal -- best ideas win, the tooling strives to let
builders build, and individuals think of themselves as owners and not renters.

Come enjoy working for a hot tech startup at home in Seattle... help us build
out our new office's culture... exposure yourself to amazingly tough
engineering challenges...

Looking for:

\- Software Engineers interested in scalability / distributed systems

[https://www.uber.com/jobs/48886](https://www.uber.com/jobs/48886)

~~~
marcusbischof
Hello, I am a university student graduating next year, and I am very
interested in any recent-graduate positions that uber has available - the
website does not feature the usual "recent graduate" section that I am used
to. Any pro-tips for me?

~~~
davewhat
If you are looking for a position in Seattle, you can rest assured that we
will be hiring recent-graduates for Summer 2016. At the current moment we are
building out our office, which has us focused on senior engineers.

Summer 2016 will have both recent-graduate and internship positions for
Seattle.

------
shainawilliams
Clover Health (www.cloverhealth.com) | San Francisco, CA | Full time, On-site

Clover Health is driving down costs and producing improved health outcomes
with a unique health insurance plan. We use sophisticated analytics and custom
software to direct our own clinical staff to proactively fill in gaps in the
care of our members. We have a proven model we're scaling out. Join us!

Here are a few of the roles we're hiring for:

-Web Engineer-
    
    
      • Develop web applications and services to support the medical team and internal operations
      • Work with our Analytics team to build an extensive and robust data pipeline that surfaces insights
      • Define and maintain development practices that let us move fast with quality — including writing tests and documenting key implementations
      • Work with a wide range of tools and technologies (from SQL to Javascript) and be able to evaluate technologies for what we are building
      • Full job description here: https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloverhealth/jobs/73754?t=7s5rut#app
    

-Data Scientist-
    
    
      • A strong foundation in conditional probability
      • 2+ years experience in Python
      • A track record of generalizing solutions to problems, implementing them into frameworks getting the computer to do the work for you.
      • A technology bent- you've been programming side projects, loving the command line, playing with the latest and greatest for as long as you can remember.
      • Full job description here: https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloverhealth/jobs/73695?t=a3ucsg#.VZRiyRNViko
    

For a full list of openings visit:
[http://www.cloverhealth.com/about.html](http://www.cloverhealth.com/about.html)
or email jobs@cloverhealth.com

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
DesaiAshu
Make School [[https://www.makeschool.com](https://www.makeschool.com)] | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | VISA

Make School is building a university alternative for CS. It's a 2 year program
where students learn CS theory, product development and career skills. Our
first class graduated to companies like Snapchat and Pandora, and built
products featured in publications like the Huffington Post. Students pay
nothing upfront and pay tuition through earnings.

We're looking for Curriculum Engineers with focuses on Ruby on Rails, iOS and
CS Theory to build curriculum, teach students and help design the university
experience of the future. Ideally you have a strong background in academia (MS
or PhD) and relevant (4+ years) industry experience, though neither are
required. We expect instructors to continue working on real world projects to
serve as the foundation for our project based education and keep their
knowledge sharp.

If you're interested, email me at ashu@makeschool.com!

------
m4tthumphrey
ONSITE, Junior / Middleweight PHP Developer, Farnham, UK (just outside
London), Windsor Telecom - [http://www.windsor-
telecom.co.uk](http://www.windsor-telecom.co.uk)

Due to our growth, an exciting full time opportunity has arisen to join our
talented team of developers. We are a market leader in inbound telecoms and
calling solutions, all of which are designed and built in house. We are
currently overhauling our services and are on the lookout for a new recruit to
join our small but passionate development team.

Our stack currently consists of

* RHEL

* PHP 5.3+ - we primarily use Laravel in new projects and PHPUnit for testing

* MySQL

* JavaScript - we currently use both jQuery and React

* Node.js

* Beanstalkd

* Git

* Jenkins

23 days holiday per year (plus your birthday off following completion of
probation), private healthcare and contributory pension both following a
qualifying period. Based in Farnham, we also offer free parking and various
other perks such as breakfast every morning & a fresh fruit bowl, as well as
regular staff treats and an annual summer BBQ!

Drop me an email now at matth@windsor-telecom.co.uk to learn more!

------
gsanghani
Civitas Learning | Austin, TX | Full Time ONSITE

Civitas Learning works with colleges and universities to bring deep, relevant
insights to institutional decision-makers and personalized, real-time
recommendations to faculty front lines of education in order to measurably
improve student learning, persistence, and graduation. We’re building a once-
in-a-generation company! We are on the leading edge of technology, design
thinking, and data science. We believe every institution is meaningfully
different and we're committed to working hand-in-hand with our partners to
take on some of the most challenging and exciting opportunities to change
education.

We're a quickly growing company and have just passed the 100-employee
threshold!

Backend Engineer: Work in Go, Python, Scala, Javascript, and Java. As an AWS
based shop, you'll get the chance to work with various AWS technologies, like
Redshift and Elastic MapReduce.

Frontend Engineer: Work in Javascript with Express on the server and React on
the client. Uses PostgreSQL and ElasticSearch for storage.

Data Engineer: Work in SQL to perform the transformations in our ETL process
that maps external institution data to our canonical model and powers our
frontend web apps and Data Science team.

Data Science: Work in R and Python to create data models that power our
prediction system. Sift through large amounts of data on students from
institutions around the country to figure out the best way to help students
succeed.

We also have plenty of non-technical roles available - Product Management,
Product Success, and Sales.

You can take a look at our jobs at
[http://www.civitaslearning.com/careers/](http://www.civitaslearning.com/careers/)

Email me: g@civitaslearning.com

------
tintor
MemSQL, Software Engineer - Database Engine, San Francisco, REMOTE, VISA,
INTERNS, ONSITE

At MemSQL, we believe the only way to truly succeed is to remove the
compromises of the past. By delivering an in-memory, distributed database, we
allow customers to capture and query high-velocity data with ease. MemSQL
enables immediate analysis of every transaction, unprecedented performance,
and the ability to deploy and scale easily in your own datacenter or in the
cloud.

MemSQL is a Y-Combinator company delivering the leading real-time database for
transactions and analytics. Customers include Comcast, Boeing, Samsung, Zynga,
and others. MemSQL investors include Accel Partners, Khosla Ventures, In-Q-
Tel, First Round Capital, IA Ventures and Data Center Collective. MemSQL has
raised $50 million to date.

MemSQL has an incredibly high-caliber team at one of the most exciting high-
growth companies in tech. If you have the track record to be part of this
elite team, we want to talk to you.

MemSQL is seeking Software Engineers to join our database engine team. The
database engine team is responsible for building the core database engine
behind MemSQL. This includes developing in-memory and on-disk data structures
and algorithms, row and columnar stores, networking, query optimization, and
execution.

\- BS college degree or equivalent experience in Computer Science or a similar
field.

\- At least two years of experience developing and debugging in system level
C/C++, particularly on Linux.

\- At least two years of experience with file systems, concurrency,
multithreading, and server architectures.

\- Experience working on database internals or multi-threaded server
internals.

\- Passionate about building highly reliable system software.

If you have questions: marko@memsql.com

------
nefaries
MANDIANT Full Time ONSITE - TS/SCI with Polygraph Required - Annapolis
Junction, MD

Join an industry leading team performing challenging and meaningful work.
Mandiant is supporting a critical customer mission to design, deliver, and
operate a national network defense capability. We have an immediate opening
for a fully-cleared mid to senior Incident Response and Malware Analysis
Consultant to provide ongoing breach detection, threat analysis, incident
response, and malware analysis. This is an evolving program and provides a
great opportunity to influence its progression.

The ideal candidate will be fully cleared, have strong industry experience in
developing and operating next generation defensive cyber operations to help
improve the customer's breach detection and mitigation capabilities, excellent
communication and presentation skills with the ability to present to a variety
of external audiences, capable of managing multiple tasks and priorities with
divergent schedules, proactive and amicable personality, but also does not
back down in the face of adversity, and has an understanding that this program
is in its infancy and you will play a large role in development and refinement
of its analysis and operations capability.

What we can offer you: Great salary and incentives, internal training and
conference opportunities, encouragement and support for speaking engagements,
and career flexibility (though we ask for at least a year at this customer)

If you are interested, please visit
[https://www.fireeye.com/company/jobs/jobdescription.html?gnk...](https://www.fireeye.com/company/jobs/jobdescription.html?gnk=job&gni=8aa343974c1c5593014c5208f35c74c1&jobtitle=Senior%20Consultant%2C%20Incident%20Response%20and%20Malware%20Analysis%20%28TS%2FSCI%20FSP%29&loc=United%20States%20Annapolis%20Junction%20MD)

------
keithgabryelski
Jebbit, Inc. [[http://jebbit.com](http://jebbit.com)] | Boston, MA

# Javascript & Frontend Developer

Jebbit is a young adtech startup that powers Post-Click Engagement™ for some
of the World’s largest brands.

JOB DESCRIPTION:

Joining the Jebbit team will give you immediate ownership of our consumer-
facing products as you’ll be working in a small team of developers to build
and ship features on a daily basis. You’ll be responsible for planning and
executing your sprints, building feature functionality, and creating and
maintaining a sleek, intuitive UI for all of our products.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

Be awesome

Build new features and improvements in Javascript MVC framework, Ember.js

Build robust, cross-browser (IE9+) frontend UI with HTML5 and CSS3 (SASS)

Improve and maintain frontend builds using ember-cli and Node.js based build
tools (e.g. broccoli)

QUALIFICATIONS:

3+ years experience building websites using HTML5/CSS/SASS/Javascript

1-2+ years experience with JavaScript MVC framework (Ember, Angular, Backbone,
etc)

Design experience is a big plus

Experience with Ruby on Rails is a plus

Commitment to accessibility and semantic web standards

------
chetanahuja
Packetzoom | San Mateo | Full-Time | VISA (H-1B transfers ok)

Contact jobs@packetzoom.com or connect with me (Founder/CEO) personally using
one of the methods in my profile.

Mobile Networks are different. And yet we continue using the same legacy
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. If you
want to help change that, come join us.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols. It's a very
small (but well funded) team so everyone contributes in everything. We're
looking for a senior all-round engineering leaders to round out the core team.

 _PACKETZOOM ENGINEERING LEADER_

If you have shipped products or built services where you (at least) actually
had to deal with unix at the syscall level (either in the userspace or kernel)
in C/C++ code, we want to talk to you. If you were responsible for shipping
and maintaining the product for a few years, we really want to talk to you.

You'd be joining a small, elite team of other misfits who build and run the
PacketZoom protocol
([https://packetzoom.com/learn.html](https://packetzoom.com/learn.html)) on
millions of mobile client devices (iOS, Android and any others we decide to
pursue) as well as our globally distributed cluster of servers running our own
C++ and java code, while harvesting and processing millions of mobile perf
data points in realtime while squeezing every last ounce of performance out of
the hardware. If that sounds like fun to you, please do connect.

We're venture funded and have paying customers. Compensation will be market
appropriate for your level and startups at our stage.

------
MobileDefense
Mobile Defense | Cleveland, OH | Onsite

Mobile Defense continues to grow and will be moving to our newly purchased and
totally remodeled office building in a prime location of Westlake, OH. Moving
by Aug'15.

We are looking to add to our passionate team of Android and Server(RoR)
Engineers. Also searching for a DevOps engineer to help with infrastructure,
automation and help scale to our rapidly growing user base.

Our mobile applications have users in 150+ countries and are solving security-
related, troubleshooting and device care issues. Our enterprise solutions are
helping millions of people and trusted by some of the largest companies in the
world.

We Offer Great perks, competitive salary, ability to work with all the latest
mobile technology, devices, tools and development practices- and have a very
comfortable culture with a start-up mentality, always focused on
collaboration, knowledge exchange & personal growth.

Positions: Android Engineer, Server(Rails) Engineer, Operations (DevOps)
Engineer

Contact us or send a resume to careers@mobiledefense.com!

------
Flemlord
Technical Support Manager | FinFolio | Denver, CO | Onsite

FinFolio is a boutique technology company that makes software for professional
financial advisors. We have all the standard startup amnenities with a great
office in central DTC.

We make great software and we need somebody to help us support it. You _must_
have a financial background and strong technology skills. Leadership
experience is desired, but we may be willing to take a chance on the right
person.

[http://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-70131-technical-
support-m...](http://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-70131-technical-support-
manager)

I am the founder and CEO and have a programming background. I am a serial
entrepreneur in the wealth management tech space with a few successful
startups under my belt. If you are interested, please mention that you saw it
on HN as we consider that a positive indicator. Note that this position is our
top priority, but are also hiring Quality Assurance and a Technical Support
Analyst.

------
lucyph3rz
VIC world wide [http://www.vicworldwide.com](http://www.vicworldwide.com) @
via San Crispino 46, 35129 Padova, Italy

# Python Java Android Junior developer [ONSITE]

VIC offers its services in order to protect its customers' business from
shipping goods' risks. VIC is present with more than 10 companies in all major
ports. In all the places where you need to protect your goods, VIC is ready to
offer reliable services that fit your needs.

VIC is different from the other inspection companies because it designed,
developed and patented four different technologies used by our surveyors all
around the world. Our customer can check the status of the inspection and of
their goods in real time just by accessing our online system from the web and
from mobile phones.

We are now working on Google project Tango and we are entering the field of 3D
tracking. Many more innovative projects are planned for the next years.

We are looking for passion, ideas and playful developers!

Python Java Android Junior

------
eosher
NPR | Sponsorship Product Developer | Washington, DC | On-Site

See full description and apply here: [https://careers-
npr.icims.com/jobs/2441/sponsorship-product-...](https://careers-
npr.icims.com/jobs/2441/sponsorship-product-team---developer/job)

We are looking for a talented and knowledgeable web developer to help us build
sponsorship products that live up to the high standards of NPR's digital
efforts. A person passionate about polyglot programming, web technologies,
database development, RESTful APIs; often things that have not reached
mainstream, yet. We are looking for a person who both learns fast, but can
also figure things out independently and show us better ways for building
complex, highly scalable systems on the web.

We are working to create a suite of new sponsorship products that bring value
to the sponsor and to the user. We need a web developer to help us find
innovative ways to recognize the corporate sponsors that help keep NPR going.
You'll be a founding member of a new product team focused on sponsorship at
NPR. You will have the opportunity to help define this team, while still
working within the NPR Digital Media family.

Qualifications:

Basic skills required: Fluency in HTML5/CSS3, including media queries and
Responsive Web Design techniques. Fluency in writing functional Javascript
code, not limited to jQuery programming. Fluency in LAMP stack: Linux, Apache,
MySQL, PHP. Extensive experience working with content-management systems.
Experience working with ad servers (DFP Premium) Ability to work in Unix
command-line over SSH terminal. Experience working with a version control
system (SVN or Git preferred). Bonus Points for: Every additional programming
language and framework you are fluent in. Significant contributions to open-
source projects Mad Node.js skills Addiction to writing code in Test-Driven
Development style.

------
vecter
KAMCORD [http://www.kamcord.com](http://www.kamcord.com) | SF, CA | ONSITE

Lead iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/0fceba21-e4c1-43c0-afbd-81c106...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/0fceba21-e4c1-43c0-afbd-81c106be4b71)

iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9923905)

Android Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/054e810f-fc88-46ea-9b50-65e9c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/054e810f-fc88-46ea-9b50-65e9c996d11d)

Kamcord is building a social network centered around gameplay videos for the
world’s 1 billion mobile gamers. Using the world’s first mobile gameplay
recording and sharing technology, we reach hundreds of millions of mobile
devices a month.

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo ([https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)) — Developers + Customer
Success Roles — London, England (Full-time)

\+ Web App Engineer (back end, web technologies, iOS/Android/Cordova, ReactJS,
PHP)

\+ Front End Designer Developer (front end and/or design skills)

\+ Customer Success Manager (come make our customers happy!)

Mercedes-Benz, Chloé, Condé Nast and Red Bull Racing are just a few
organisations who use our mobile apps at events to replace slow, messy,
inaccurate paper forms.

We're less than two pizzas small, growing our customer base fast, and our
mobile and web-based tools are part of the next wave of better, consumer-
influenced enterprise SaaS software. We're replacing paper process with
scalable software and services - saving thousands of hours of work for our
customers and their teams in over 90 countries. For tasks traditionally done
on a clipboard, we are delivering enjoyable, faster and more engaging
experiences.

Each of our new hires will benefit from a real opportunity to shape, influence
and improve our products working from our new central London offices.

We love cross-discipline participation. A great fit for us will be a curious,
thoughtful and friendly person. To learn more, contact me (Andy) once you have
checked us out:

\+ [https://akkroo.com/jobs/web-app-engineer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/web-app-
engineer)

\+ [https://akkroo.com/jobs/front-end-designer-
developer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/front-end-designer-developer)

\+ [https://akkroo.com/jobs/customer-success-
manager](https://akkroo.com/jobs/customer-success-manager)

------
gshkolnik
CoachUp; Boston, MA; FULL TIME; ONSITE Ruby-on-Rails developers

CoachUp is a marketplace for helping athletes find a private sport coach. *
We've been enjoying tremendous growth with hundreds of thousands of clients; *
Steph Curry of the Golden State Warriors is our Ambassador helping us raise
the awareness about the benefits of private coaching and our company; * we
have a fantastic team and top-notch VCs.

As we're scaling the business we're looking for talented engineers to join our
team. Currently, we need Ruby-on-Rails developers, preferably with a few years
of relevant experience (although we can be flexible with that).

Please see [https://www.coachup.com/careers](https://www.coachup.com/careers)
for more info on the position and
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/coachup](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/coachup)
about the company.

------
kevinSuttle
IBM Internet of Things. I'm hiring the most talented front-end developers I
can find. We need developers who understand that well-written code and well-
defined APIs are what drive the best UX.

Ping me with original open source work and contributions.
[https://cloudup.com/cXTFuFL2SSU](https://cloudup.com/cXTFuFL2SSU)

------
dreamlines
Dreamlines, Hamburg, Germany, Full Time, On-Site

Dreamlines is a fast growing e-commerce company selling cruises online.
Headquartered in the heart of Hamburg, we now have about 350 employees across
our offices in Germany, France, Brazil, Australia and the Netherlands.

We're growing our development team of currently 15 developers and looking for
PHP BACKEND DEVELOPERS. You'll be working on object oriented PHP Projects,
mostly but not exclusively with Symfony 2. Other technologies in our stack
include MySQL, Doctrine, Docker, ElasticSearch, AWS and HHVM. Our team is very
international, so English is required and we offer German language classes.

If you're interested in finding out more or want to apply, contact Jana from
HR: jana.dudler@dreamlines.de

P.S.: We're also looking for PHP Frontend Developers and ASP.NET developers!
See our Jobs Page for more info: [https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-und-
karriere](https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-und-karriere)

------
edsiper2
[http://www.treasuredata.com](http://www.treasuredata.com) / Mountain View &
Tokyo / OnSite

Treasure Data is a Big Data company that provides a simplified analytics
infrastructure in the Cloud. We are also behind a couple of Open Source
projects:
[http://www.treasuredata.com/opensource](http://www.treasuredata.com/opensource).
We are currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Lead FrontEnd Developer

\- Distributed Systems Engineer

\- Senior Front End developer

\- Full Stack Developer

\- Technical Support Engineer

\- Account Executive

\- Data Scientist

\- Director of Customer Success

\- Director of Sales Engineering

\- Director Demand Generation

\- Director, Marketing Operations

\- ..many others..

For more details about the positions please check:

[http://www.treasuredata.com/careers](http://www.treasuredata.com/careers)

If you are interested in something, feel free to send me a proof of what you
have done (Github link works or similar). Note: I am not a recruiter just one
of the engineers from our Open Source team, you can write me to eduardo --AT--
treasure-data.com .

~~~
rycs
hola eduardo, soy roberto (netk), de casualidad encontré este post y
justamente tengo un amigo que lleva un par de meses en tokyo y le quedan otro
par de meses por allá, le voy a dar el dato quizás sale algo, le pega al
frontend pero también es un excelente sysadmin.. abrazo!

~~~
edsiper2
que me mande su info, salu2.

------
frederickf
Bazaarvoice

ONSITE in Austin, TX & San Francisco

We currently have full time openings for front end, back end, big data
analytics, QA, DevOps, mobile (IOS) and tech writing.

We use a micro architecture approach and teams are encouraged to use whatever
technology suits their needs. Mostly Java, Node and Python.

Go straight to the Jobs [https://careers-
bazaarvoice.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searc...](https://careers-
bazaarvoice.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchCategory=8723)

Learn about the R&D team [http://www.bazaarvoice.com/careers/research-and-
development/](http://www.bazaarvoice.com/careers/research-and-development/)
[http://blog.developer.bazaarvoice.com/](http://blog.developer.bazaarvoice.com/)
[https://twitter.com/BazaarvoiceDev](https://twitter.com/BazaarvoiceDev)

------
fotonobile
Beekeeper [http://beekeeper.ch](http://beekeeper.ch) @ Zurich, Switzerland

# Android Engineer

Beekeeper is a fast growing Software-as-a-Service company disrupting the way 2
billion people working “out in the field” communicate within their companies.
Are you eager to shape the future of traditional industries like hospitality,
retail, manufacturing or transportation using latest mobile technology?

We are looking for an Android Developer to take ownership over our Android
SDK. The challenge is twofold: First offer an awesome and reliable in-app
experience for the users, second make the SDK the easiest for developers to
integrate into their own apps.

More about the open Android Engineer position:
[http://grnh.se/ithf8v](http://grnh.se/ithf8v) More about Beekeeer:
[http://beekeeper.ch/company/](http://beekeeper.ch/company/)

Android, Java, Mobile, 10x

------
hrcross
Senior Backend developer | Symfony2 best friend | Full time - Inhouse |
FinTech startup in stealth mode | Berlin

ABOUT US:

\- FinTech startup beased in the heart of Berlin still in the stealth mode \-
Team of awesome, young, and smart 40 people from 15 different countries \-
Fast growing and communicative environment

THE ROLE:

\- Co-working with other software developers, business analysts, software
architects and IT professionals to implement inhouse CRM solutions; \-
Developing and maintaining a platform roadmap; \- Customizing the system in
order to meet the business needs of the company; \- Integrating existing
systems and services into the CRM architecture; \- Assisting with deployment
and provisioning activities.

SKILLS REQUIRED:

\- Symfony2 (2 yrs+) \- SQL design \- Git \- Testing, phpunit and BDD \-
Services integration Some Sys Admin skills (ideally AWS) for deployment \-
Code Quality \- Willing to have a platinum medal in sensio insights \- Fluency
in English

Do you think you are the right person for this challenge? CONTACT US:
fintechjob@gmail.com

------
SimplyTapp
SimplyTapp Inc. Austin Tx.

Mid to Senior Full-Stack Java Developer

Company: SimplyTapp Inc. was founded in 2011 and is headquartered in Austin,
Texas. SimplyTapp are the creators of Host Card Emulation (HCE) which provides
cloud based mobile payment solutions for banks, payment card issuers, transit
authorities, and retailers.

Newly created position responsible for working closely with the developers and
infrastructure.

Qualifications 5+ years experience creating Java (version 7+) applications and
server side software Takes pride in writing clean code that is easy to
maintain Familiarity with tools: Git, Gradle (or Maven) Web knowledge:
premisisI Design and service consumption, HTML, CSS, Javascript Frameworks:
Spring, Hibernate, JPA, JUnit Databases: MySQL, Oracle General Linux server
(CentOS/RHEL) familiarity and knowledge Experience writing unit/functional
tests and an opinion on reasonable code coverage

*Outstanding benefits.

This is a full-time position in Austin, Texas. Principals only, please no
recruiters

Please email inquiries to Jobs@SimplyTapp.com

------
dcraw
Looking for UI and data Software Engineers, DevOps, Demand Marketing, Product
Marketing, and Sales Development Representatives. VISAs welcome, though we
can't relocate international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from eCommerce to online radio to improve
the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an incredible team of
engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple, Oracle, IBM, one-man
startups and top schools. Just announced: a $9m Series A, and our customers
include eBay, Square, and Hipmunk.

We've got a great product in a huge market with the right people for the job,
and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[https://alation.com/careers/](https://alation.com/careers/) or contact
joanna.leon@alation.com

------
lcsmithever
Everlution Software Ltd | Nr London Bridge (Central London) | ONSITE |
FULLTIME looking for several senior PHP developers.

Everlution.com is a medium/small company that provides software development
services for information-intensive companies (mainly start-ups). This means
that you will get the chance to work on multiple projects in different
business domains. We also always work in small size teams using a lean, agile
approach.

We can offer a competitive salary and benefits (pension plan, free drinks and
fruit, hack days, social events).

Here are some of our most important clients: William Hill, Tesco, Societe
General, Roxhill.

Here are some of the technologies we often use: Git, Javascript, PHP
(Symfony2), MySQL, Elasticsearch, Redis, AWS, Capistrano, Salt Stack,
RabbitMQ, Beanstalkd.

Don't worry if you don't know all of them, we believe great developers learn
quickly, so a previous experience is not a requirement.

We will be happy to give you more details if you are interested. Please email
us at jobs@everlution.com.

Thanks - Laurence

------
newdistrict
New District Technologies | [http://newdistrict.ca](http://newdistrict.ca) |
ONSITE | Vancouver, BC, Canada

SEEKING — SENIOR DEVELOPER

New District is an agile technology company offering the next generation of
e-commerce capabilities for wine producers. We bring the best craft BC wine to
the rest of Canada.

Description: We are looking for a seasoned, motivated individual who will work
with our CTO to plan, code, test, debug, configure, document, and deploy a
number of tools for our platform, with an emphasis on operations &
optimization. The candidate will have experience with more than a couple
languages, and the ability to work with the latest technology to write
efficient and scalable software.

For Requirements and Responsibilities please visit
[http://newdistrict.ca/careers](http://newdistrict.ca/careers)

Responses may be directed to team@newdistrict.ca

------
JacobKyle
We’re looking for a full-stack Unreal Editor 4 developer to join us in
downtown SF on a ground breaking new venture building immersive Virtual
Reality and Augmented Reality experiences with new hardware.

This is a full-time on-site role in an accelerator/incubator startup funded by
of one of the worlds largest technology companies. We’re a small group of
programmers, artists and hardware designers. Attention to detail, strong
communication skills, an ability to do design and implementation from end-to-
end are critical.

Check us out at [http://liminal-ar.com/#intro](http://liminal-ar.com/#intro)

Core requirements:

\- Extensive experience building games in Unreal Engine

\- Knowledge of blueprints customization

\- The ability to script VFX animations in UE4

\- Strong C++ / C# skills with the ability to code and architect gameplay
mechanics

\- Experience building complex technical products

\- Comfortable with version control

\- Good background in 3D and applied mathematics

-Direct experience using VR/AR devices such Oculus Rift, Razer Hydra, Leap Motion etc is a plus

------
brainslug
Jiff - Palo Alto, CA - [http://www.jiff.com/](http://www.jiff.com/) \- Ruby
Engineer, Java engineer, Frontend Engineer (AngularJS), QA Engineer, DevOps
Engineer - Full Time

Jiff is an enterprise health benefits platform that enables employers to
reduce health care spending by delivering smarter and simpler benefit programs
customized for each employee. We’re fully funded Series-C company currently
looking to fill multiple open positions in Palo Alto. Benefits working at
Jiff:

    
    
      - Higher than average salaries
      - 100% medical and dental coverage
      - Unlimited and paid vacations / time off
      - Really fun working environment and lots of smart people
    
    

All openings are here:
[http://www.jiff.com/careers/](http://www.jiff.com/careers/)

Feel free to apply to me directly at andrey@jiff.com and I make sure that your
resume won’t be lost.

------
agentinbox
Agent Inbox | [http://agentinbox.com](http://agentinbox.com) | Remote (US
Based)

Product Manager

Agent Inbox is transforming the way real estate agents transact business and
communicate with one another. We have automated the messaging, scheduling,
routing, and other parts of the real estate transaction. We are a product-
driven company that is obsessed with the user experience and delighting our
customers. We are having tremendous success in our initial markets, have a
huge sales pipeline, and are aiming to grow fast.

We are looking for a world-class product manager that either can do pretty
much anything or can figure out how to get it done. You must have an insane
attention to detail, love learning/research, and be focused on making
decisions with the best available data. You will be joining a top team and
will be taking a serious leadership position with us.

To apply, send an email to team at agentinbox.com with “Product Manager” in
the subject.

------
mikeryan
A Different Engine. Dev/Design | On-Site FT or Off-Site Contract | SF/NY and
Mexico City (see note)

We're an interactive agency that design and build apps for emerging media
platforms. We do web, mobile, Smart TVs, Game Consoles etc.

We're looking for UX and Visual designers and software engineers in our
Brooklyn or San Francisco Offices. We commonly work with NodeJS/Angular/React
etc both backend and frontend JavaScript, some Rails, and a tiny sprinkling of
PHP.

Its a great learning opportunity for smart, motivated, folks right out of
college as you'll get a chance to work on several cool projects throughout the
year.

We are also always looking for a few reliable remote freelancers (AWS Devops
folks!) that can help round out our team as needed.

Finally we're looking to open a Dev office in Mexico City at a competitive
salary. If you're located in Mexico City we're happy to chat as well.

You can reach us at jobs@adifferentengine.com or reach me (Mike a Founder)
from my HN profile.

~~~
MauricioV
Hey Mike! Just sent you an email regarding the Dev office in Mexico City. Let
me know if you have any questions.

Cheers!

------
BornInTheUSSR
NYC or REMOTE

Openings:

Senior Full Stack Ruby on Rails Developer (Backend Focused) Frontend Software
Engineer

Brickwork Software
[http://brickworksoftware.com](http://brickworksoftware.com) is a startup
changing the way customers engage with brick & mortar stores online. We are
looking for exceptional software engineers to help us shape the product and
the company while growing with us.

About you: A ‘T-shaped’ experienced software engineer with love for great
products and clean code. As a key early hire, you will have a big impact on
our codebase and culture.

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team that has a great time working
together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer pipeline and is
experiencing tremendous growth. NYC-based and remote candidates welcome.

Get in touch at: work AT brickworksoftware.com with some links to where we can
find out more about you and the best product you’ve recently discovered.

Thanks HN for the great candidates!

------
taxjar
TaxJar | Ruby Developer, Growth Marketer, Inside Sales Rep |
[http://www.taxjar.com](http://www.taxjar.com) | REMOTE | Full-time

TaxJar is a funded, early stage startup with tremendous upside. We’re aimed at
helping hundreds of thousands of online merchants on eBay, Amazon, Shopify,
Bigcommerce, Magento and other carts/marketplaces manage their sales tax
compliance. We have an extremely strong conversion funnel, a proven business
model, and real revenue. Customers love our product and the way we help them
solve a massive problem.

Our team of small business experts have previously founded, built, and sold
multiple companies in the tax and accounting space. We move fast, take risks,
and pride ourselves on staying flexible, fun, and committed to measurable
customer satisfaction!

Learn more and apply now:
[http://www.taxjar.com/jobs/](http://www.taxjar.com/jobs/)

------
peralmq
Clue ([http://www.helloclue.com/](http://www.helloclue.com/)) :: Berlin,
Germany

We're a VC-backed, 20-person team working in the field of reproductive health.
Check out our app on iOS ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189652)) or Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.andro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.android)).

Hiring full-time people (including VISA help) for this position:

::: Data Trust Engineer ::: You will help us stay a good data company. Details
& apply:
[https://clue.workable.com/jobs/83176](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/83176)

Hiring freelancer for the following positions:

::: Social Media Marketing Freelancer: China :::
[https://clue.workable.com/jobs/81236](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/81236)

::: Social Media Marketing Freelancer: Japan :::
[https://clue.workable.com/jobs/81271](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/81271)

::: Social Media Marketing Freelancer: Russia :::
[https://clue.workable.com/jobs/81235](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/81235)

...

We just hit the 1M monthly active users milestone
([http://blog.helloclue.com/post/121839339626/clue-
announces-o...](http://blog.helloclue.com/post/121839339626/clue-announces-
one-million-users-track-their))

------
sglasberg
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. High-growth e-commerce and software as a service businesses use our
analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter decisions using data.

We are currently hiring: Account Development Representatives, an Onboarding
Account Manager, a Data Warehouse Analyst, a Lead Product Designer, and a
Senior Web Applications Engineer. To learn more about our open jobs, check out
our career page: rjmetrics.com/jobs.

Our offers are competitive - they include stock options, 100% company-paid
health benefits, flexible scheduling/time-off policy, 401K, a commuter
benefits program, assess to a fully stocked kitchen and weekly catered
lunches, and SO MUCH MORE!

RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful technology investors in New
York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born and raised.

We are located in the heart of Center City Philadelphia in convenient
proximity to all major rail lines.

------
krishangupta

          _                                   _ 
      ___| |__   _____      ___ __   __ _  __| |
     / __| '_ \ / _ \ \ /\ / / '_ \ / _` |/ _` |
     \__ \ | | | (_) \ V  V /| |_) | (_| | (_| |
     |___/_| |_|\___/ \_/\_/ | .__/ \__,_|\__,_|
                             |_|  
    

Downtown SF startup (near Philz)

    
    
      * Work in Koa, Node, Docker, Elastic on AWS
      * Mobile-first (iOS, Android, Windows)
      * Hipster Design team
      * Data Scientist that plays the Ukelele
      * PM team that codes
      * Happy hours + Belgian beer fridge
      * Growing exponentially (in revenue + people)
      * Travel opportunities to Belgium (other office)
      * 100% Healthcare, Visa Sponsorship, other benefits
      * iPad + rad new MacBook Pro
      * You can help us build a succulent garden
    

[http://smrtr.io/QW2wmQ](http://smrtr.io/QW2wmQ)

------
mebassett
London, UK. Full Time. REMOTE okay if within easy commute to London. (we can't
help with visas).

Gower Street Analytics - Front End/UI Engineer.

We are focused on growing the global box office market by 4-5% by using data
science to optimize release strategies.

We started in March and have already partnered with a major hollywood studio
and a UK cinema chain. We've also secured significant investment.

You'll be helping us design and implement apps and static & interactive
reports for our film studio partners. These apps might vary from:

* a mobile-friendly app to illustrate the relationship between a film and its competition,

* a static LaTeX report to capture changes in the market.

But as we're a brand new company, you'll have the ability to define the roll
yourself. You should be comfortable in JS/CSS and be able to confidently tell
us which frameworks we should be using and why.

We'd especially like to talk to you if you have an interest in film,
journalism, or data visualization.

Your education and background are not so important rather, we're more
concerned with your ability and desire to learn, and the ideas you bring to
the conversation.

Who are we?

Gower Street Analytics is Matthew Eric Bassett and Dimitrios Mitsinikos, two
film industry veterans who started the data science programme at Universal
Pictures International. We've been working together since 2010. Dimitrios has
been the driving force behind technology adoption within Universal Studios
since 2007, while Matthew is an invited lecturer in computer science and
advance topics in data science, exempli gratia, topological data analytics.

Start: Early Sep 2015. Salary: £32-42k DOE + >1% Equity.

Contact info in my profile.

------
tylergalpin
RadPad - Santa Monica - Onsite

My name is Tyler and I'm one of the cofounders of RadPad.

RadPad is reimagining what it means to rent. From going through the process of
finding the perfect apartment to paying rent, RadPad is focused on creating
mobile experiences that make renting easier.

What sets us apart is our ability to move fast. We’re a product-focused team
that obsesses over solving the challenges we all hate about renting. On our
team, product, design and engineering work very closely together to build
exceptional customer experiences.

We’re looking for that rare individual who is highly skilled in their
abilities, wants to make a direct impact on RadPad and thrives around other
intelligent, creative minded teammates.

OPENINGS: Senior Android Engineer Senior iOS Engineer Senior Front-end
Engineer Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer

Please feel free to reach out to me personally or check out our jobs page:

[http://onradpad.com/jobs](http://onradpad.com/jobs) tyler@onradpad.com

------
Tiks
CodeFights - [https://codefights.com](https://codefights.com) | San Francisco,
CA | Full-Time

CodeFights is hiring full-time Software and Content Engineers in San
Francisco, CA (remote is OK).

What can beat the joy of building a product that you and thousands of other
engineers all around the world use and love every day? Doing it alongside an
awesome team! So come join us and let's have fun.

Our stack is as cutting edge as it gets
(SASS/Jade/JavaScript/Meteor.js/Node.js/MongoDB) and we are strong believers
in continuous learning so even if you haven't had any experience with these
but are smart and eager to learn, we wanna talk!

Jobs Site :
[https://jobs.lever.co/codefights](https://jobs.lever.co/codefights)

About us :
[https://codefights.com/join/join_cf.html](https://codefights.com/join/join_cf.html)

------
RickS
KARMIC LABS - SF (SOMA) - ON SITE

UI/Visual Designer

We believe your debit card should work more like an app, and we're building
the software to make that a reality. Programmable limits, auto reload, data
visualization, etc. We recently closed a $5M series A to make this happen.

Many of these features are early in their life, so the UI/Visual designer is
going to have a very large say in what they become.

We believe design should be practical and beautiful, in that order.

We're looking for a designer that's principled - with strong ideas about what
makes an execution "good", and pragmatic - with the ability to foresee and
accommodate edge cases and implementation gotchas.

We're a small team, so the right designer has a mix of narrow expertise and
broad knowledge.

If you're interested in working directly alongside the CEO, CTO, and UX
designer on a wide range of really interesting problems, we'd love to hear
from you at jobs+hn@karmiclabs.com. Knockout portfolio required, degree
optional.

------
JASchrodinger
Schrödinger | NYC | Lead Network/System Administrator | Full-Time/Onsite

THE COMPANY

Schrödinger is transforming pharmaceutical and materials science research
through computational science. We are helping to discover new drugs and cures
for diseases. We are helping to design new materials, fuel cells, OLEDs, and
nanocoatings. Our claim to fame is the best science in the business and our
investors include visionaries like Bill Gates.

THE ROLE

As part of the IT team at Schrödinger, you will have a direct impact on
Schrödinger’s production infrastructure. We’re looking for a person with a
strong networking background who can understand the 'why' along with the
'what'. We are a global company, and you will propose and lead key projects to
ensure Schrödinger’s networks and systems are fast, available, and secure.
You’ll be comfortable taking the lead in a collaborative environment where IT
is appreciated and understood by a large number of our users.

OUR TOOLS, TOYS, AND SOME BUZZWORDS

\- Cisco & Force10 gear

\- GPU and CPU compute clusters

\- Jira, Agile, DevOps, Git, SaltStack, Chef, AWS, VMware, VNX, Isilon, and vi

CUSHY STUFF

\- Catered lunch, M/W/F. Catered breakfast T/H

\- Fully stocked fridge & pantry

\- Ping pong, foosball, arcade room

We are prepared to offer a highly competitive compensation package for an
exceptionally well-qualified candidate. Benefits include medical, dental,
401(k), flexible spending account, 3+ weeks vacation, and tuition
reimbursement.

Learn more and apply directly via our website at:
[https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/description/211](https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/description/211)

------
kgrandis
Parelio | REMOTE | [http://parelio.com](http://parelio.com)

Parelio builds software that helps medical device companies and their
distributors make better decisions when it comes to managing inventory and
surgeries. We are passionate about building an analytics-driven technical
infrastructure that reduces waste and increases supply chain transparency.
This lets all stakeholders make better decisions, which ultimately leads to
more affordable healthcare for patients.

:: Senior iOS Developer ::

Details:
[https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hvol?referer=hn](https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hvol?referer=hn)

:: Senior Rails Developer ::

Details:
[https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hvoc?referer=hn](https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hvoc?referer=hn)

------
uzarubin
BELLHOPS

Chattanooga, TN Full time - on site

Bellhops has been exploding in popularity because we’re solving a problem that
every American has had: moving. We’ve decided to attack this industry that
hasn’t seen innovation since Henry Hohnsbeen invented the clipboard. We’re
changing that by building a great organization of problem solvers who are at
the top of their game. We're a hard working team that has a great time
together.Join us at our Chattanooga, TN Headquarters. The city is home to the
first municipal gigabit network in the nation, and was described by Outside
Magazine as the best outdoor city in the country.

Tech: Python/Django Developer, DevOps Engineer, Sr. Front End Developer,
Mobile Developer (iOS and/or Android)

Marketing: Digital Advertising Specialist (with SEM and SEO background)

Contact: careers@getbellhops.com Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/](https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/) and
angel.co

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Full-time or Intern | iOS
Developer

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

For the iOS development, we use Swift primarily. But we want you to have deep
understanding of Objective-C and the best practices of iOS programming. Good
sense of design is bonus.

We also want you to be an endurance runner, or a triathlete, or at least to
have the passion about running. This is very important.

Relocating to Boulder is required. But you know what? If you like running,
this is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run and
train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to stryd@stryd.com

------
Colex
Yieldify | Software Engineer | London, UK

[http://www.yieldify.com/](http://www.yieldify.com/)

Yieldify is a predictive service for converting website visitors into
customers. Our solution has been helping hundreds of websites improve their
conversion rates by enhancing the shopping experience of millions of people.
Being only 2 years old, we are considered to be London's fastest growing SaaS
company. We were recently backed by Google and Softbank, and have opened
offices in Australia, USA and Germany. We are now looking for bright engineers
to expand our team in London and help us keep innovating!

Check out our careers page and find out more about interesting challenges
you'd be working on (web scale data and traffic, distributed systems, machine
learning,...)

[http://yieldify.com/gb/about/#careers](http://yieldify.com/gb/about/#careers)

------
LaurenRedOwl
Baltimore, MD; New York, NY; San Francisco, CA (onsite) - RedOwl Analytics
We're hiring rockstars to help RedOwl explode through our Series B fundraising
round. We need Ops Engineers, Field Engineers, Acct Execs, Acct Managers,
Product Managers, and Data Scientists. Email careers@redowlanalytics.com with
your resume and interest!

www.redowlanalytics.com

------
rocketmike
Sandy Springs (Atlanta) Software Development... Small team, Greenfield
project... Great place to work

Are you ready to build great software with a fantastic team? To learn new
frameworks while solving hard problems? To fearlessly add skills to your
experience while maximizing your potential? Stop now… you found us!

See AnswerRocket.com and contact mike@answerrocket.com.

Still not sure? Take a look here:
[https://vimeo.com/127954349](https://vimeo.com/127954349)

AnswerRocket is expanding to meet the parallel challenges of demand for our
products and the drive to do new things. We are seeking a few software
developers with a passion for innovation, quality and user experience. Are you
a smart and flexible thinker for whom programming is second nature? You will
love it here.

Currently our development environment is JavaScript (react/flux), Python REST
and Java (data pipeline). We are building a complete application suite and the
tools to manage it. Our focus now is the Business Intelligence marketplace,
which is exploding with opportunity.

We hate putting people in boxes, so think of these points as guidelines for
the people that will be most successful with us:

\- Substantial professional software development experience

\- Knows our tech stack or has long track record of learning fast

\- Self-teaches new technologies, but not always anxious to use them

\- Loves design almost as much as implementing modules and fixing broken
things

\- Knows how to hit a deadline but also knows when and how to explain a delay

We move fast and require each team member to manage requirements and
priorities that are established collectively. What we lack in formality, we
make up for in results.

Contact: mike@answerrocket.com

~~~
vixsomnis
Are you looking for interns? This looks like an incredible product (and I'd
really like to see how it works).

------
udfalkso
Foodstand | NYC | Full-Time | Frontend Engineer | On-Site Preferred

Foodstand is a quickly growing digital community for anyone who cares about
supporting a better food system. We’ve launched a beta version of our mobile
app that allows eaters, makers, and growers to share and discover good food
from like-minded folks. We have an extremely active and growing audience and
have a quickly established ourselves as the hub of good food through our
events, community activities, and partnerships. The Foodstand app was
incubated by Purpose, the movement-building agency in NYC that has launched
several movement organizations and initiatives to tackle issues of social
change such as gun violence, LGBT rights, human trafficking, and climate
change. The Foodstand venture is Purpose’s effort in mobilizing consumers to
be a part of changing our food system. We are a small team working from the
lovely Purpose offices near Union Square in New York City. As our user-base
continues to grow, we are looking for an outstanding Front-end focused
engineer to help us scale up our community and continue to improve our
product.

On-site full-time presence in NY is preferred but we are open to other
arrangements for outstanding candidates. You will be joining a very small
engineering team and will have the opportunity to make a huge impact on the
organization and the product. If you care about food and improving our broken
food system, and want to work with fun, smart, pragmatic, motivated people,
please get in touch.

Our stack is HTML, CSS, JS, Ember, Cordova, Objective C (iOS),
Ruby/Rails/Postgres/Heroku. Experience with these specific technologies is a
plus, but not required.

You can learn more about Foodstand and the team here:
[https://www.thefoodstand.com/about-
foodstand/](https://www.thefoodstand.com/about-foodstand/)

Apply by emailing udi@thefoodstand.com with your resume. Thanks!

------
kingrolo
Django Developer - REMOTE within UK

Wildfish - [http://wildfish.com](http://wildfish.com)

We're a London based consultancy looking for a Django developer to help us out
on some ongoing projects, typically building web apps for startups.

We're looking for a Django specialist who's also comfortable enough with some
front end bits too. Everyone works remotely and keeps in touch via Slack.
Ideally we'd like someone who can come to meetings in London from time to
time, but will also consider someone who can set their working day to within a
couple of hours of London time.

Some of the skills which would be useful:

\- Python/Django

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript

\- Twitter Bootstrap

\- PostgreSQL, Redis, Nginx, Elasticsearch

\- Ubuntu Linux Server Administration

\- TDD

\- ReactJS (and associated JS tooling)

\- Docker

You'll be working autonomously a fair bit, so it's important that you're the
sort of person who has attention to detail and can read requirements
carefully.

Please email work@wildfish.com, including 3 of your favourite Django apps and
the salary you're looking for.

Thanks!

~~~
Ysx
Been there, done that, no response.

------
wisertogether
WiserTogether here - two positions we're looking for:

Boston - Full Time - Operations Engineer -
[http://careers.wisertogether.com/apply/c7yMDE](http://careers.wisertogether.com/apply/c7yMDE)

Boston - Full Time - IT Sys Admin -
[http://careers.wisertogether.com/apply/riM5aG](http://careers.wisertogether.com/apply/riM5aG)

We offer healthcare decision-making tools that serve millions of users at
Fortune 500 companies, health plans, health systems and exchanges. We raised a
$9mm Series B in September 2014.

Engineering team is small (~10 in web dev and data science combined) and
developers get to take significant ownership and responsibility over projects.
We are based at WeWork in Boston and beer is free :-).

Please email employment@wisertogether.com for more info - we're also looking
for junior software engineers, so shoot us a note if interested.

------
tonyleask
"Ask.com" (Please email resume to Jobs@ask.com) VISA Friendly & ONSITE Only

JD: Node.js Platform Engineer

Us

As a top US internet site, Ask.com’s mission is to get our millions of users
across the globe the answers they need. We’ve been in the Q&A business for
more than 17 years, and although Jeeves has since retired, we carry on his
passion for serving our 100 million users with answers they can trust. We are
serious about creating and maintaining a company culture that is both
innovative and fun, and we’re looking for great people to come join our team.

The Role

As a member of the Application Platform Team, you will oversee the web
application architecture for the Ask.com family of websites, and help design
and develop the services, platforms, and frameworks that enable our front-end
teams to build awesome experiences at scale.

What you will do •Design and build Ask.com’s next-generation web application
platform •Obsess over performance and scalability across our tech stack
•Advance Ask.com’s technical culture through presentations, meet-ups,
conferences, etc. •Work closely with front-end developers to understand their
needs and explore technology trade-offs •Help define architecture and
technology choices through research and prototyping •Write clean, well-tested,
maintainable code •Thrive in a highly collaborative team and engineering
organization

Your Skills •Passion for high performance and scalability •Solid understanding
of software architecture best practices •Experience building frameworks and
APIs that enable maintainable and reusable application development •Advanced
JavaScript skills (OO, functional, Node.js) •Extensive experience with another
language is a big plus •Solid CS fundamentals in Algorithms, Data Structures,
Operating Systems, Networking, etc. •Solid web fundamentals (HTML, CSS, HTTP,
Cookies, Redirects, etc.) •BA/BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Machine Learning Engineer | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.) |
Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring for the full time position of Machine Learning Research Engineer.
Math, EE, CS, Physics and Neuroscience PhDs / dropouts / candidates / postdocs
and curious individuals with skills in deep learning and machine learning are
welcome to apply. If you love math and software engineering, you'll fit right
in.

Required experience:

\- Extensive experience training neural networks with gradient descent

\- Strong Math and CS fundamentals: Linear Algebra, Probability, Multivariate
Calculus, Mathematical optimization

Ideal candidates will have:

\- Excellent academic record

\- Demonstrated ability to create and implement state-of-the-art research

\- GPU programming (Cuda/OpenCL/Theano)

\- Programming / Mathematics Olympiads: IMO, IOI, Putnam

For full job descriptions and more information:

[https://lambdal.com/jobs-at-lambda-labs](https://lambdal.com/jobs-at-lambda-
labs)

To apply, please email your resume and github link to:

s[at]lambdal.com

~~~
Fireman
Is Lambda Labs willing to sponsor Canadians for visas? I applied in March, but
haven't received a reply yet.

------
tberman
NFL | Culver City, CA

The NFL ([http://www.nfl.com](http://www.nfl.com)) is looking for great
software engineers to help build out its fan facing web, mobile and backend
services. The NFL properties see hundreds of millions of users worldwide and
its mobile applications are installed on tens of millions of devices.

We are primarily hiring iOS, Android, Web and Backend engineers (with a bit of
a lean to people with an interest in full stack development). Currently we are
building (and rebuilding) a lot of our core architecture. Our new iOS app is
written entirely in Swift, our Android application using RxAndroid and our new
web platform is based on React.js. On the backend we are in the middle of
rebuilding many of our services experimenting with different technologies
generally with an eye on immutable data and functional programming.

If you are interested, please email me at todd.berman@nfl.com

------
statico
Artillery ([https://www.artillery.com/jobs](https://www.artillery.com/jobs)) -
Palo Alto, CA / ONSITE

Artillery is looking for software engineers to help build the next great
multiplayer real-time strategy game. We're taking a genre that millions of
people already know and love and we're removing frustration, expanding
accessibility, and adding fun while keeping the game competitive.

We've got a great game design team including Sean "Day[9]" Plott and other
former semi-pros, an engineering team from Google and elsewhere, and an art
team that's worked at places such as LucasArts, Double Fine, EA, Trion and
Ubisoft.

We're leveraging technologies including OpenGL/DirectX, AWS, Linux, C/C++,
JavaScript, Node.js/io.js and are keenly aware of all things HTML5, WebGL, and
hardware-accelerated graphics.

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA - Full Time - Database Engineer, Systems
Engineer, Software Engineer

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world. If you're seeking to build something
truly important - a genre-defining new product that is already changing
people’s lives. Check out what we build:
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

Software Engineer (ONSITE): As a developer you’ll help us architect, build and
maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary services. You’ll recommend and
implement system-wide improvements, new technologies, and contribute to our
technological direction.
[http://nationbuilder.com/software_developer](http://nationbuilder.com/software_developer)

Database Engineer (ONSITE): Come join our LA team to take ownership of our
database systems, with a strong focus on our core PostgreSQL databases, and
take our databases to a new level of scalability and performance.
[http://nationbuilder.com/database_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/database_engineer)

Systems Engineer: Our operations engineering team needs a systems engineer who
loves to code (think DevOps). You can work on a small enough team to allow
strong ownership, but not so small you'll be on call all the time.
[http://nationbuilder.com/systems_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/systems_engineer)

Our tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails along with some Ruby and Golang
services utilizing PostgreSQL and MongoDB. Managed by Puppet.

We will relocate folks, so if you ever considered living in LA we’ll convince
you that it’s the greatest city to live in.

------
prophetjohn
Full-time | Senior Software Engineer, Front-end Engineer | PolicyGenius |
Brooklyn, New York (NYC)

We're PolicyGenius and we're building an online education and shopping
platform for insurance. We're looking for a full-time engineer to help us
build out our Rails and React architecture.

If you interested, you should email me at josh@policygenius.com. I'm the VP of
Engineering here, so also feel free to just shoot me a message with any
questions.

Further details:

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

\+ You like Ruby and React. You're a minimalist and a pragmatist who likes to
write clean code.

\+ You have designed, deployed and scaled real-world Rails apps.

\+ You consider testing to be an integral part of your coding workflow.

\+ You follow best practices (testing, continuous integration, refactoring,
consistent code standards).

More information:

[https://policygenius.com](https://policygenius.com)

[https://angel.co/policygenius](https://angel.co/policygenius)

------
Novex
Insight Informatics - [http://libero.com.au/](http://libero.com.au/) \-
Brisbane/Gold Coast, Australia or REMOTE within Australia

We're a team of 12 responsible for delivering a world-class Library Management
Platform to Public, Corporate and University Libraries around Australia,
Germany, Italy, Switzerland and the United Kingdom. Our mission is to provide
the best set of tools that empower libraries to build communities, simplify
their day to day running and provide exactly what their members need.

Full Stack/Front-End Developer: We're entirely web-based but our stack is
quite unique (InterSystems Cache, React, Python, ASP.Net, Go, Solr, Docker,
AWS). We're after experienced people comfortable on the front (and preferably
back) end to help make the library industry more awesome.

Shoot us an email at seb@libero.com.au to chat if you're interested.

------
gowiththeflo
Flocabulary | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE

Flocabulary, a rapidly growing ed-tech company that uses music to drive
student achievement, is looking for a full-stack Software Engineer.

You’ll work on our dev team in a lightweight agile environment, on projects
ranging from interactive student activities to dashboards for school
administrators to internal tools for our sales, marketing, and creative teams.

As part of a small, fast-moving team working on an education app that just
reached 1 million users, this position is an opportunity to have an instant
impact on teachers and students in classrooms around the world. You'll get to
visit schools, or enjoy visits from schoolchildren to our offices in DUMBO
(water and skyline views!).

Tech stack includes Python and Django, JavaScript, and SQL.

Application link:
[https://flocabulary.workable.com/jobs/60958](https://flocabulary.workable.com/jobs/60958)

------
butner
Stride Health is a health insurance recommendation engine geared towards the
freelancers and independent contractors that make up one third of the U.S.
labor force.

A user builds a health profile, and we use that information to predict their
medical costs for the year and recommend a best-fit plan. After that, we're in
it for the long haul: our personal support team is on call to help the user
manage their health wisely, day-in, day-out. We're also well on our way to
launching additional products that will evolve us into a broader HR support
structure for independent workers.

Striders work hard, sweat the details, and enjoy life away from our computers
together, too. We're looking for true team players that are passionate about
our product, loyal to our users, and excited to heal a sick industry.

[https://stridehealth.com/jobs](https://stridehealth.com/jobs)

------
jdowner
-Burlington, MA USA -ONSITE

US – We are RIFT.io and we're looking for talented people. There are very few
opportunities where you get to be a part of something ground breaking and on a
global level; this is one of those moments. In less than one year of the
company being founded, we built a product, acquired 5 customers (three of them
on the Fortune 500), and finished out 2014 with 40 employees. 2015 has already
turned into an exciting year; we've picked up another handful of customers,
we're on track to double by the end of the year and we come out of stealth
mode.

LIFE – Work life here at RIFT.io is everything you imagined it could be. We
have every snack and beverage you can think of. Can't find what you're looking
for? Ask our snacks committee and they'll make sure it's stocked by the end of
the week. We have some intense ping pong, corn hole, and Smash Brothers
matches. But above all that, we have passion. It's exuded by the amazing and
talented people who work here. This isn't your typical punch in punch out job;
our employees come in early and stay late. It's because of that dedication we
cater dinners and make an effort to stop and eat with one another. This is a
'douche-bag free' zone. We respect all ideas and all people who come through
our front doors who are here to learn, contribute, and inspire. The pedigree
of our leadership is amazing; founded, IPO'd and sold a company. They believe
in the employees that work here and give them every opportunity and tool
needed to be successful in this venture.

WORK – We're still in stealth, so I can't say much. What I can tell you is
that you will be working on is something that has global impact, has never
been done to this degree, and has to happen for technology to progress the way
it is. The work is challenging and intense.

[http://riftio.mytribehr.com/careers/](http://riftio.mytribehr.com/careers/)

~~~
whyleyc
Are you guys affiliated with Vooza at all ?

~~~
jdowner
No. Not at all.

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent) At OpenSignal we're using
mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all carrying around with us to
build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our first sensor network is for
wireless signal [1] where we are building a global database on the coverage
and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a scale that has
never before been possible. Our second sensor network is WeatherSignal [2],
which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on smart phones to
crowdsource weather data and we have already published a scientific paper [3]
showing the potential of this approach. If the concept of crowdsourced sensor
networks appeals to you too then please get in touch. We are hiring for all
manner of different roles right not (DevOps, Android, Frontend, UX/UI & data
science) but most of all we are just looking for smart, like minded people
rather than people with specific, existing skills. We also recently raised our
$4million Series A [4] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures &
Passion Capital so are growing fast.

We've also just released WifiMapper [5] which leverages sensors and the
community to build the best free Wifi database in the world.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/)

Email us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3..).

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal..).

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

[5] WifiMapper Website: [http://wifimapper.com](http://wifimapper.com)

------
earle
Bastille - San Francisco, and Atlanta.

Bastille is a security company revolutionizing the way that Enterprises assess
and mitigate threats associated with the proliferation of the Internet of
Things. We are an engineering focused company and we make awesome products. We
are driven by innovation, design, teamwork, and transparency. Our corporate
culture is our most prized asset and valuable currency in attracting and
retaining top engineering talent. If you are driven by excellence, are
motivated by solving hard problems, and want to work with some of the smartest
minds in the industry, then we want to talk to you!

* Functional Programmers (Scala, Clojure, Go, Erlang, etc) * Analytic / Data Processing Engineers (Think Akka, Spark, Hadoop, etc) * RF / Software Defined Radio Engineers

jobs@bastille.io or [http://bastille.io/careers](http://bastille.io/careers)

------
dusanbab
Raleigh, NC | Onsite | Full Time | DevOps Engineer

Device Magic's product helps teams collect information with their phones and
tablets. Banks, breweries, engineers, truckers, market researchers, charities
and tattoo parlors use us everyday to make their work easier and free of
paperwork.

We're hiring our first DevOps engineer! As our company continues to grow,
ensuring smooth form delivery is critical to our customers’ business and
success. Help us keep our infrastructure up and delivering data in a timeous
fashion!

We run Rails on AWS. SQL + NoSQL DB knowledge is required. The position is
onsite at our downtown Raleigh, NC office and includes comprehensive benefits,
competitive salary, options etc.

Please see our full job description at
[http://www.devicemagic.com/careers/devops-
engineer](http://www.devicemagic.com/careers/devops-engineer).

------
hectorals
URX | urx.com/careers | San Francisco | Senior Software Engineer, Web
Applications

URX is a mobile technology company that shows contextual ads that link into
apps. Our platform is powered by a deep link API that finds relevant in-app
destinations based on context and intent. URX is a Y Combinator alum and has
raised over $15 million in Series A capital from investors like Accel
Partners, First Round Capital, Google Ventures and SV Angel. We’re currently
at 35 people and based in San Francisco, CA.

We’re looking for our first dedicated Web Applications Engineer to build our
self-serve dashboards and the server backend for our mobile SDKs. We have been
seeing millions of daily users interact with our search widgets across iOS,
Android and mobile web platforms. The notion of connecting users across apps
is becoming increasingly relevant and with our unique AppViews technology app
marketers are able to bring users to contextually relevant landing pages. As
we grow these marketers will rely on our tools to adapt and improve their
campaigns.

What you will do:

Build our outward-facing web apps and services, including both card UI server
and self-serve customer dashboards/reporting tools Work on the web services
that integrate dashboards and card UI's with the backend search & data
infrastructure teams Collaborate with Product and Marketing with user testing
and improvements to our apps Present the best UX and UI with our Design team
What we look for:

Solid understanding of modern web application development Deep knowledge of
web standards: HTTP, caching, etc Experience with Python (we use tornado and
flask) would be advantageous Experience with Golang or JavaScript is a plus
Strong understanding of concurrency Strong CS fundamentals, whether self-
taught or college learned Passion for improving the way in which end users
connect

Great benefits and perks!

To apply or find out more email hector@urx.com or careers@urx.com.

------
robmixlr
[London - F/T - onsite]

At Mixlr, we’re currently looking to meet great developers with a background
in one or more of Ruby, C/C++ and Linux server administration.

Mixlr is a simple way to share live audio. Over 40,000 live broadcasters and
millions of listeners use our platform every month, and the use cases go far
beyond music: our service is used by politicians, journalists, teachers,
podcasters, concert-goers and many more.

Our main web applications are built using Ruby and Ruby on Rails, but we have
also built in-house native mobile applications for iOS and Android, and a
cross-platform broadcast app in C++ for both Windows and Mac.

We are a small team and to help build and maintain our service, we invest in
building great internal tools, monitoring systems and backend processes.

Keywords: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Puppet, Nodejs, Websockets, Redis, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, streaming media, Java, mobile, devops.

For more information get in touch. jobs@mixlr.com

------
zpallin
Outward Inc, San Jose CA, Full Time Network/Systems DevOps Engineer

My company is looking for someone to fill this position. More details on our
craigslist ad:
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/sad/5087297133.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/sad/5087297133.html).
If it helps any, I'll be one of the people conducting the interview, so you
know at least one website I read regularly.

You definitely need to be able to write code. We are looking for a networking
pro who can also get into systems and software stuff. You have to be willing
to expand your horizons a bit, but ultimately you'll be responsible for
designing and scaling up a huge network of systems and servers that will end
up serving millions of users. If this is exciting to you, please apply.

We're a startup, but we're growing fast. Join now for some fun.

------
BradRuderman
UpCounsel (upcounsel.com) | San Francisco

UpCounsel is on a mission to make the legal experience remarkable for
businesses. We provide businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow
law firms through an online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer
community. UpCounsel is working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies
to increase the quality and speed of legal services, while dramatically
reducing costs. When businesses can access great legal services, they make
better decisions and can grow their business with confidence.

We are looking for Engineers (Data, Full-stack, Front-End), product managers,
Data Analysts, Data Scientists, Sales Positions, and Customer Success.

Check out our careers page
([https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers))
but be sure to email me at brad [at] upcounsel [dot] com

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote, Inc. - DC, NYC - Full time - Authorized to work in US only

Open Positions: Quality Assurance Engineer, Mobile Engineer, Software
Development Engineer in Test, Software Engineer, Front-End Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Product Manager

With $17 million in funding over the last 8 months and only two years old, we
are looking to further build out our engineering teams!

At FiscalNote, we're building predictive analytics platforms for open data
that impact every corner of industry and society. We're penetrating sectors
untouched by advanced machine learning and NLP methods. CNN called us one of
the Top 10 Startups in America in 2014. The legacy competition is not pleased.

We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack, we love our customers, and
most importantly, we love our team. Job descriptions and requirements can be
found at fiscalnote.com/careers.

Want to be FN Awesome? Email jobs@fiscalnote.com

------
eriktigerholm
Stockholm, Sweden (relocation services available) | Instabridge | On Site |
Several positions

Instabridge is creating "the SIM-card for WiFi". Just as you can plug in a 4G
SIM-card in your phone and get 4G wherever Instabridge gets you seamlessly
connected to free WiFi crowdsourced by our community. We're crowdsourcing the
world’s largest WiFi network and are just about to pass 1M users.

We are recruiting for a number of roles. All roles are based in Stockholm,
Sweden but we are happy to relocate people from all over the world here. We
are an international team and english is the day-to-day language in the
office.

Senior Ruby Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-ruby-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-ruby-developer)

Junior iOS Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4168-junior-ios-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4168-junior-ios-developer)

Big Data Engineer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-big-data-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-big-data-developer)

Product Manager - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4112-product-
manager](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4112-product-manager)

Senior Android Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-
android-develop...](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-android-
developer)

Head of Growth Marketing - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4105-head-of-
growth-marketi...](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4105-head-of-growth-
marketing)

Hope to hear from you soon

------
gvdinesh
KiSSFLOW | Chennai, India | ONSITE KiSSFLOW, the #1 workflow product in Google
Apps Marketplace is hiring Python, Android and iOS developers.We are rapidly
growing and have customers in more than 100 countries.

Stack: Python, Google App Engine, AWS, AngularJS, Android and iOS.

Should be able to relocate to chennai. You can mail us at
joinus@orangescape.com

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software testing and
development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing, JavaScript Unit
testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing hassle-free. Sauce
lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly across 350+
OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _Customer Support Engineers (European Union)_

 _Data Scientists and DBA / Data Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Systems Engineers and Senior Systems Engineers, Operations_

 _Software Engineers (Full-Stack Web)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _Software Engineers (Web CMS)_

 _System Administrators_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
jayzee
Quartzy (YC S2011) • Accelerating Science in Palo Alto, CA • (www.quartzy.com)
• ONSITE

Quartzy helps scientists keep track of their labs so that they can focus on
their research (curing cancer, launching rockets, making glow in the dark
monkeys...). With 1/10 scientists in the U.S. using Quartzy, what we do
impacts hundreds of thousands of researchers every day.

We work with PHP/HHVM, Laravel, MySQL, Ember.js, Redis, Elasticsearch,
beanstalkd, nginx, Ansible, Vagrant and more to make it happen.

Javascript Engineer: [http://grnh.se/76onl2](http://grnh.se/76onl2)

Full-Stack Engineer: [http://grnh.se/s4q63l](http://grnh.se/s4q63l)

If you’re interested or would like to chat about the positions, shoot Jane an
email - jane.eisenberg@quartzy.com

We also have a handful of ops positions open! You can check them out here:
www.quartzy.com/careers

------
mrw34
Chaser | [http://chaser.io](http://chaser.io) | Engineer | Full-time | London,
UK

We're a small team building highly intuitive and effective tools to help SMEs
improve their cashflow. Our (paying) customers are seeing great results and
giving us hugely positive feedback. We launched 9 months ago, have raised
money and were recently named of the 50 most disruptive new businesses in the
UK.

We're hiring for a wide-ranging software engineering role (mainly involving
Meteor development) but we're interested in finding the right person than
requiring specific skills. If you'd like influence, autonomy and to be solving
real problems in a fast growing company then please check
[http://chaser.io/jobs](http://chaser.io/jobs) and then drop us a message.
Thanks!

------
joshbeal
Reveal ([https://reveal.me](https://reveal.me)) | San Mateo, CA | Software
Engineer

Reveal is the "Ask Me Anything" social network using cryptocurrency to
transform social media.

We are a small VC-backed team from Stanford working on one of the most
exciting projects in the crypto space. We are using Reveal Coin to do things
that no other social network can, creating disruptive opportunities in growth,
advertising, messaging and payments.

We are hiring engineers with iOS, Android, and/or Full-Stack (Node.js & Parse)
expertise. As one of our first hires, you will have the opportunity to shape
our product in fundamental ways, earn early-stage equity, and join a fun team
that loves taking on big challenges.

More info: [https://reveal.workable.com/](https://reveal.workable.com/)

Contact: josh@reveal.me

~~~
neelshah92
Hi Josh I am an android developer in India, Do you guys sponsor visa?

------
ryanrende
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing measurement & analytics startup with products in two core
areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We gather ~30+ terabytes of data per day
and provide customers metrics like ad viewability, attention and user
engagement. This product has helped change the way people spend money on ads.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors'
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

Press.moat.com -- Twitter enlists Moat as their viewability provider!

------
jdwithit
Photobucket | Denver, CO | Full Time | ONSITE - frequent work-from-home
allowed

== Who We Are ==

Photobucket is one of the original photo hosting sites, having been in
business since 2003. We are working to reinvent ourselves, solving new
problems in photo sharing related to mobile, social networks, and print.

Our engineering teams work using a collaborative, agile, DevOps philosophy to
build, deploy, and iterate on new systems quickly and efficiently. You would
be joining an Ops team which includes another sysadmin, several DBA's, network
engineer, storage engineer, and a small NOC. We're a small, cross-functional
group, but you're NOT expected to be a one-person hero working 80 hour weeks.
Work/life balance is extremely important to Photobucket.

== What We're Looking For ==

A Senior System Administrator with a strong Linux background and Operations
experience supporting a modern medium-to-high traffic web infrastructure.

Here's some of the technologies you'd be working with. None of these is a
requirement; experience with some would be great.

* Linux (CentOS/RHEL, Ubuntu)

* OpenStack private cloud

* Config management (any vendor, we happen to use SaltStack)

* Scripting (any language, we write a lot of Python)

* LAMP stack, Java, Tomcat, Varnish

* SAN (any vendor, we currently use NetApp)

* Basic networking, load balancing, CDN

* Software development tools (git, Jenkins CI, automated testing)

* Cisco UCS

* ElasticSearch, LogStash

* Basic database knowledge (we're a MySQL shop)

* Monitoring software (Zabbix/Nagios/New Relic/etc)

If you'd like to hear more, please contact me (Jon) via the email address in
my HN profile. Thanks!

~~~
shaggy
I don't see an email address in your HN profile, but I'd be interested in
chatting.

~~~
jdwithit
Sorry, I thought filling in the email field provided a way to contact me.
Apparently not.

Anyway, please feel free to email me at jhenry@<company name>.com! Looking
forward to talking with you.

------
mrud
Logentries - [https://logentries.com](https://logentries.com) \- Dublin,
Ireland - ONSITE

Logentries is a real-time log management and analytics service targeting
mostly the DevOps and IT market.

We are currently looking for DevOps, Software and QA engineers to work in a
creative and challenging environment to get shit done. Our architecture is
highly distributed, written mostly in Java with some Scala, Python and C
sprinkled around. The frontend part is Django with Angular and Bootstrap 3. We
also maintain a set of open source libraries to integrate with our platform.

If you feel strongly about a good number (between 5-42) of the elements below
send your CV to ulrich.dangel@logentries.com :

• Passionate about Software Development and Delivery (your contribution will
be visible)

• Like to automate

• Agility (our standups lasts less than 5 minutes!)

• Own your process

• Strong relevant CS fundamentals: basic data structures, asymptotic analysis,
intractability, basic network protocols

• Hands on experience with Linux (not only using your DE), we are currently
using Debian

• Practical experience with developing and testing web applications

• Practical experience with a low[ish] level language
(C/C++/Objective-C/Java/C#, e.t.c). We mostly use Java.

• Practical experience with a high-level language (we use Python a lot, but
Ruby/Lua/Groovy/Clojure, e.t.c is good)

• Experience with at least one Relational and one NoSQL data store

• Experience with Chef or Puppet

• Like to work in an international team

• Things like Brewer's CAP theorem, consistent hashing, false sharing and the
FLP impossibility are meaningful to you

• Contributing to open source projects

------
respondwelljobs
RespondWell is hiring! Grand Rapids, Michigan or REMOTE (US).

We’re looking for an experienced Unity3D and C# engineer to help us build
serious games in the healthcare industry, specifically in the rehab space. We
help people get back on their feet after they’ve broken themselves via
sprains, breaks, falls, or surgery. Come use your game development super-
powers to help people feel better!

You must have substantial experience in Unity3D and C#, and have reasonable 3D
math skills. Python and Postgres experience are a huge plus but not required.
Ideally we’re looking for people who are self-directed and like working with
cool technologies in ways that haven’t been used before. This job will
definitely stretch your brain.

If you are not in Grand Rapids, Michigan then this will be a fully remote
position.

PM this account or send an email to respondwelljobs@gmail.com with your
qualifications and we’ll take it from there.

~~~
benihana
That is such a cool concept! Good luck with the hiring.

------
lucid304
Lucid – Oakland, CA Software Engineers - Full Stack and Javascript

Have you ever wanted to change the world? At Lucid our products are doing just
that. We enable the future of intelligent buildings by connecting hardware,
software, and people through one collaborative interface: BuildingOS. Will you
join us?

At Lucid our engineers develop well designed, responsive and engaging
interfaces. We are tackling some of the toughest problems in the energy
sector, the people who use it. Our engineering team is driven by technology
and collaboration. We have smart people to work with, hard problems to solve,
and every developer at Lucid has huge impact on the development of our
product.

What are we building? * A Real-time Measurement and Verification engine for
analyzing energy spend. * A Commercial implementation of IoT (Internet of
Things) Controls. * A Gamification platform for building occupant engagement.
* A Collection of reactive components for distribution into the wild. *
Interactive kiosks for education. * Administrative tools and connectors to
enable a holistic view of all energy consumption data.

How is it built? * Python, Django, Our REST'ful API, HTML/CSS/JS, SASS,
Bootstrap, jQuery, require, Backbone, React, Flux, d3, Your code

Lucid Engineers collaborate constantly with a collection of great people who
are all engaged in learning and building a great system, and use the latest
tools and techniques to create the slickest system around.

You can read more about our company at
[http://luciddesigngroup.com/](http://luciddesigngroup.com/) and our open
positions at
[http://luciddesigngroup.com/careers.html](http://luciddesigngroup.com/careers.html)

Please apply via our online application. [https://engineering-
careers.luciddg.com/](https://engineering-careers.luciddg.com/)

------
andrecarlucci
Way2 Technology | [http://www.way2.com.br](http://www.way2.com.br) |
@Florianopolis Brazil | #ONSITE #WeSponsorYourVisa

# Full Stack C# Developer

[https://way2.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0prk/](https://way2.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0prk/)
[http://www.andrecarlucci.com/way2/we-are-looking-for-
smart-d...](http://www.andrecarlucci.com/way2/we-are-looking-for-smart-
developers-like-you/)

Our company is agile for real. We have dev teams that are open, creative and
ship quality code. Our software enables energy companies to save resources,
increase revenue and be better electricity providers. We push the world
forward creating the software required for a smarter and greener grid.

C#, asp.net, javascript

------
adamswann
Velocity Squared | REMOTE or ONSITE (Baton Rouge, LA or Lake Charles, LA or
Tallahassee, FL) | Sr and Jr Software Developers

We're a nine-person team of software developers who have found our niche
solving problems for major nationwide photography companies. If in the last
few years you've graduated, run a marathon, or had your photo taken with Santa
Claus, there's a good chance that our software was involved in the logistics,
processing, or marketing of those photos.

We primarily work on the Microsoft stack, so our preference is for developers
with experience with C# and Entity Framework, but some of our guys walked in
the door with other platform experience and a willingness to learn the
Microsoft tool chain.

Typical Tools we use include: Slack, Asana, Mercurial, TeamCity, Octopus
Deploy

[http://velocitysquared.com/](http://velocitysquared.com/)

~~~
Hakeashar
Looks interesting...

Do you actually support 'full remote' positions? I'm asking because the
application system on your site has 'Permanent legal right to work in the
United States.' listed as one of the requirements.

The platform I know best (.NET) seems to align with what you're looking for,
but working in and/or moving to US is not really an option. Time zone wouldn't
be an issue though.

------
bcrescimanno
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Web Application
Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Come help us as we continue to
completely re-engineer the entire tech stack and innovate on how people
exchange money and pay both online and offline.

I am on of the hiring managers, you can reach out to me directly at my HN
username at paypal.com or nodejs@paypal.com. We're looking for talented
JavaScript developers. Experience with Backbone, React, and Flux would be
hugely helpful while experience with other frameworks like Ember and Angular
would also be quite useful. We've got some amazing teams of JS engineers and
we'd love to have you join!

We've got openings in various areas including online checkout, account
servicing, p2p money, etc.

Must be currently legally authorized to work in the USA.

------
thethimble
GoGuardian | Los Angeles, CA | On-Site | Full-Time

What We’re Up to: GoGuardian is a fast-growing, profitable, ed-tech startup
focusing on powering devices for education. Our traction has been astounding.
We launched in 2014, and already have thousands of paying districts, with our
software installed on over 1.5M school-owned devices. We are now processing 50
million events per day and growing about 25% month over month.

What We’re Looking for:

Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/goguardian/jobs/63248-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/goguardian/jobs/63248-frontend-engineer)

Technical Recruiter: [https://angel.co/goguardian/jobs/69176-technical-
recruiter](https://angel.co/goguardian/jobs/69176-technical-recruiter)

If you have any questions, you can reach us at jobs@goguardian.com.

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, dedicated,
entrepreneurial thinking interns, especially:

\- Development (Golang, Node.JS, AngularJS)

\- DevOps (Docker, automation, AWS, bare metal)

\- Design

\- Marketing and Sales

\- Business Development

 _Culture:_

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- an interesting technology stack incorporating several innovative
technologies (Docker, Golang, Aerospike etc.)

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- Friday is Dev Day, which is completely owned by the development team for
refactoring, automation, simplification, onboarding and tech talks

\- great mentoring and regular feedback one-on-ones that go both ways

 _About us:_

\- we're early stage, bootstrapped, that means no possibly evil VC on board
yet

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible even for great
interns

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already

Come see us at:

[https://www.justwatch.com/company/talent.html](https://www.justwatch.com/company/talent.html)

------
weatherlight
__* EVERWISE __* |Software Architect| Software Engineer |Sr. Software Engineer
| Sr. Front-end Engineer |Sr. DevOps Engineer | NYC, USA - Fulltime -ONSITE

What is Everwise?

Everwise connects professionals with the people and insights that can help
them succeed at every stage of their career.

We are a venture-backed startup with big ambitions. We are tackling the $300B
career development industry with a unique, data-driven software platform.

[http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-
program/](http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/)

Market-rate salary, generous stock options. to apply checkout:

[https://www.geteverwise.com/were-hiring/](https://www.geteverwise.com/were-
hiring/)

Keywords: ruby new york city angular nginx rails aws digital ocean bootstrap
javascript coffeescript

------
pnikosis
Schibsted Classified Media @ Barcelona, Spain
[http://www.schibsted.com/](http://www.schibsted.com/)

# Senior iOS developer [ONSITE]

We are looking for senior iOS developers (full time) for building a unique
project focused on building state of the art mobile services that power
digital marketplaces worldwide, with data and traffic from 30+ of diverse
sites. This is a unique opportunity to help design, build, and scale the
mobile and multi-channel aspect a brand new service oriented platform powering
great user features for our sites. The services are ranging from ad management
and fraud detection to personalized, data-driven search and recommendations,
and user to user communication.

Great environment, awesome city and no need to speak Spanish (English is a
requirement)

For more info contact me at nicolas.hormazabal@schibsted.es

------
gerad
Developer | $125-175k | San Francisco | gerad@sagansystems.com

We got a pretty good response when I posted this last month, so I figured I'd
repost and put in another a word for the startup I just joined.

\- We've got a pretty cool tech stack (mostly React/Node/Go/Docker), and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) \- We're super early
(<15 people), but well-funded and growing. \- Our founding team is B2B serial
entrepreneurs who have done it before, so there's a healthy culture.

It's a good place to wear a lot of hats, learn a ton, and grow with the
company. I'm enjoying it. Let me know if you'd like to hear more, or check out
[http://sagansystems.com/#hiring](http://sagansystems.com/#hiring) We're also
looking for devops, and a designer (yeah, growing fast)!

on site only, interns ok

------
TeslaSW
Palo Alto, CA | Tesla Motors Inc. | Software Engineers | Onsite

Tesla Motors was founded in 2003 by a group of engineers in Silicon Valley who
wanted to prove that electric cars could be better than gasoline-powered cars.
With instant torque, incredible power, and zero emissions, Tesla’s products
would be cars without compromise. Each new generation would be increasingly
affordable, helping the company work towards its mission: to accelerate the
world’s transition to sustainable transport.
[[http://www.teslamotors.com/about](http://www.teslamotors.com/about)]

We are hiring for the following positions within the Autonomous Vehicle,
Infotainment and Connected Systems (IoT) groups.

Software Engineer, UI/Infotainment – Development experience with C++ and
Linux. Objective-C and Java for mobile apps.
[[http://tinyurl.com/ocqnhl6](http://tinyurl.com/ocqnhl6)]

Software Engineer, Server-Side – Development experience in Ruby on Rails
[[http://tinyurl.com/q7luf5p](http://tinyurl.com/q7luf5p)]

Front-end Web Developer – Development experience in HTML, CSS, Javascript,
Python [[http://tinyurl.com/p52ctrt](http://tinyurl.com/p52ctrt)]

Automation Engineer – Test automation and/or development skills in a common
programming language e.g. Ruby, Python, C/C++, or Java.
[[http://tinyurl.com/qyy6gql](http://tinyurl.com/qyy6gql)]

SQA Engineer – Experience in manual and/or automated white/black box test
cases. [[http://tinyurl.com/pqwancy](http://tinyurl.com/pqwancy)]

Feel free to email me directly at JoWu@teslamotors.com.

Please excuse the formatting of the job postings in the link above, Taleo is
not the ideal ATS.

------
fabiofederici
Coinalytics | [http://coinalytics.co/](http://coinalytics.co/) | Palo Alto, CA
(ONSITE)

Coinalytics is redefining artificial intelligence and analytics for Bitcoin,
blockchains & decentralized applications. Our path-breaking platform brings
real-time machine learning and graph analytics capabilities to the blockchain.

Coinalytics provides pragmatic and data-driven solutions to the worlds of
payments, financial services and the Internet of Things.

We are a well-funded team of engineers and analytics specialists based in Palo
Alto, CA.

    
    
         -----

_Open Positions:_

\- Senior Engineer | Blockchain Data Infrastructure

\- Senior Engineer | Data Analytics

\- Senior Engineer | Web Applications

    
    
         -----

Full Job Descriptions:
[https://angel.co/coinalytics/jobs](https://angel.co/coinalytics/jobs)

Contact: founders@coinalytics.co

------
nithinpb
Bangalore, India | SKIDATA Technologies | Full-stack/mobile developers |
jobs.india@skidata.com

We are an access solutions company with products for skii systems, parking
systems, events and arenas among other areas. Even though, our company has
been operational since 1977, the Bangalore R&D office is less than an year
old. Our products can be seen at Bangalore Airport Parking, Hyderabad Airport
Parking, Indian Premier League Entrance, and Orion Mall among other places.

At Bangalore, you will be part of a team that's re-architecting our web/
mobile solution for reservations of parking ,skii and events. We are trying to
re-invent our existing access hardware through simplified software solutions.

Our software stack: AngularJS, BackboneJS, Kendo-UI, NodeJS, Spring, Redis,
Docker, Vagrant, Salt, Android, iOS, Cordova

If interested, pm me or shoot me an email at jobs.india@skidata.com .

------
peter_neuranet
Full Stack Engineer @ Neuranet | Toronto, ON | Onsite/Full time

We're a small engineering team building the future of HTML5 content creation.
Our browser-based design product (Flexitive) allows designers to build content
~once~ and have it look great on any screen. We are primarily Javascript (ES6)
based. Angular and React on the frontend, Node and Rails on the backend.

We're looking for a full stack engineer, ideally with good knowledge of the
latest browser tech and experience building complicated content for a range of
browsers/devices/screen sizes. Prior startup experience is a big plus.

Apply via our Stack Overflow page and mention HN:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/89112/senior-full-
stac...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/89112/senior-full-stack-
engineer-neuranet)

------
geku
CloudGear (cloudgear.net) | Rails Software Engineer | Part Time | REMOTE

We are looking for a Ruby/Rails developer (60 - 100%) to support us with our
projects at our start up. Technologies used are Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Go,
Docker, Consul. You should be an experienced Ruby programmer with a strong
interest in PaaS, DevOps and infrastructure automation. We are working on a
product and have interesting challenges ahead. You will work together with the
founder: starting with stories, to architecture and the final implementation
and with a high impact on the product, too.

Location doesn't really matter but preferable in a similar time zone. We are
based in Europe. Please let me know if you're interested in working with us:
georg (at) cloudgear.net -
[https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

------
dimastopel
Twistlock ([https://www.twistlock.com/](https://www.twistlock.com/)) |
Herzliya, Israel | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Twistlock you’ll find a bunch of geeks who love security and are passionate
about new technologies. We aim to develop a cutting-edge enterprise security
product that adapts traditional security to a world of Linux containers.
Twistlock, a well-funded and VC-backed company, seeks a small number of top-
tier, full-stack software engineers to join the team. We work with Golang,
Node.js, AngularJS, Docker, and rkt.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Full-stack engineer and / or the ability to learn new technologies super fast
      * A history of excellence in achievement – or just mutual friends who tell us you’re great
      * A passion for software development
    

Contact me at dima@twistlock.com

------
aytanb
Summit Securities Group | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

Sorry for the double post, but we are looking for a developer well versed in
newer technologies (MEAN, parts of Meteor, etc) to layer on our existing tech
stack. Our goal is to disrupt the current state in the industry and we are
looking for dynamic developers that want to play a part.

Drop us a resume if you are interested.

More about us: We are a proprietary trading firm that utilizes cutting edge
technologies to provide liquidity to global electronic exchanges. We have a
diverse team of traders, researchers, and technologists, all with diverse
educational backgrounds, who work collaboratively to solve some of the most
challenging and complex technological problems in any industry.

Most of our open roles, as well as information about our firm and culture can
be found on www.ssgllc.com

------
Elenainsightly
If you like working in a small and fun startup environment, take full
ownership and responsibility to deliver tangible results, Insightly is the
right place for you! We are looking for a senior .NET Architect, to join our
engineering team. You will design, develop, and maintain Insightly’s Web
Application, APIs, and Mobile applications. In this role you will be working
closely as part of a smart and collaborative team that is developing highly
scalable cloud based CRM services for SMB.

Description Responsibilities :

Building highly scalable web applications for our users and customers.
Planning and designing effective and elegant solutions to support a rapidly
growing customer base. (millions of users) Full ownership of entire
engineering stack required to deliver features and results to business
stakeholders and customers Collaborate and work with our small knit
engineering team in an Agile environment. Establish good engineering practices
and mentoring other team members.

Insightly is a well-funded VC backed startup that provides cloud based
Customer Relationship Management (CRM) and Project Management software to
small businesses. Insightly is the most widely deployed CRM application on the
Google Apps Platform with more than 250,000 businesses located in over 150
countries worldwide using our software. Insightly has a freemium business
model. Our paying customers pay $9 per user per month. Insightly is on a
significant growth trajectory with a solid track record and reputable
investors. We recently concluded a Series B financing round and is backed by
Emergence Capital Partners, Cloud Apps Management LC, Sozo Ventures, and
TrueBridge Capital Partners.

Company Perks We're not only a super successful and fast growing start-up, but
also a fun place to work. Here are just some of the perks we offer:

Awesome office in SOMA, San Francisco close to Caltrain, Bart and Muni
Flexible working arrangements Generous medical, vision and dental cover
coverage Free snacks, drinks, and fruits Weekly massages from professional
masseurs

~~~
Elenainsightly
Please send your resume to Elena@insight.ly

~~~
Elenainsightly
Onsite in San Francisco only

------
jmcminis
Narvar - San Mateo, Full Time, Onsite, VISA Hiring for front and back end
engineering and data science.

[http://angel.co/narvar/jobs](http://angel.co/narvar/jobs)

Narvar is a fast-growing cloud solutions company poised to change and disrupt
how businesses handle their Supply Chain Management and customer post purchase
experience. We use open APIs, SaaS technologies and are taking a smart,
practical and data driven approach to supply chain. We are a well funded
startup with several marquee customers. With companies of every size relying
on our cloud solutions, Narvar thrives on innovation and succeeds with
talented and committed individuals and the best customer service.

Data Scientist - Full Time - Onsite: We are looking for a self-motivated
entrepreneurial data scientist with interests in between engineering,
statistics, and product. We have data products for you to help design, build,
and deploy including recommender systems, natural language processing, an A/B
testing platform, and numerous predictive analytics models. You will be
joining a small team and will be able to make an immediate impact. Are you an
expert in one domain and want to learn another? Do you own one piece of the
data science stack and want to master another? Let's do it!

Data Scientist - recent grad - Onsite: You will be provided with mentorship
and given a choice of problems: starting from one-off descriptive statistics,
to developing predictive analytics, to developing production grade, high-
volume machine learning APIs.

Front-end Engineer Onsite: You would be working with the design and
development team to constantly create and improve the experience for end
consumer while supporting the product team on behalf of our retail clients.

Full-stack Engineer Onsite: You will be working with every aspect of the
product, to develop the experience for our clients and the end consumers.

Feel free to email me (lead data scientist) jeremy at

~~~
greeby
Hi Jeremy, I'm interested in the data scientist position and just sent you a
message on Quora.

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Brookline, MA (Boston)

[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/)

We're a startup focused on promoting financial literacy, with a mix of in-
person classes and a suite of online tools ranging from virtual classrooms to
financial plan generators. We do all of our content development in-house, and
are looking for talented engineers to help us reach grownups nationwide.

We're specifically looking for a senior engineer who wants to take a
mentorship role, helping our team become better Javascript developers, through
functional programming concepts and automated testing. You should have
experience with other languages, but with a deep knowledge of Javascript.

Want to know more? Send an email to careers@societyofgrownups.com, or reach
out to me directly via the address in my profile.

------
diegomartin
SOMA Analytics @ London, UK - [http://soma-
analytics.com/careers.html](http://soma-analytics.com/careers.html)

SOMA Analytics is an investor-backed and award-winning startup that develops
pioneering mobile health technology. We are creating the world’s first mobile-
based mental resilience program, combining aspects from psychology and
medicine with machine learning and hardware.

We are a tight-knit, international family that is passionate about building
great products. From encouraging unconventional and lean thinking to
advocating a healthy lifestyle, we treat our employees as our greatest asset.

Join our rapidly expanding team and set your inner geek free with like-minded
and awesome workmates. We're hiring for full time positions and internships in
diverse roles. You must be eligible to work in the UK/EU.

~~~
jritchie
All of your internship adverts are out of date. (Start date 3 months past.)
Are they still current?

------
sztanko
Badoo, London

[https://corp.badoo.com/jobs/?jvi=oHWj1fwH,Job](https://corp.badoo.com/jobs/?jvi=oHWj1fwH,Job)

We are currently developing an in-house logging flow that traps hundred of
thousands mobile client side events per second, aggregates, processes and
stores them in HDFS using Python and Spark, then shows reports and
visualisations on our React based portal using D3.

You, the Ideal Candidate, are a passionate and thorough individual who could
contribute to the development of some components of this system. You must love
exploring new tools, libraries and technologies in various programming
languages, but also should convince us you are able to maintain larger and
longer term projects. You can write easily understandable code that is so good
that even your grandchildren will be using it. In the past you already worked
with large volumes of data, experienced scalability problems and explored
various data streaming and storage systems to understand their benefits and
limitations.

You must have experience in JavaScript and Python, and you should be really
good (better than us) in one of those. Experience in one of the JVM based
languages is a huge plus. If you also have any side projects or open source
contributions, that will be more than welcome.

We assume you know how to work with git, JIRA, regular expressions, etc. Apart
from this, you should be really good at unix commands and SQL queries. Every
day you will meet and talk with nice and friendly people who are using the
system, so you should be good at explaining new features, showing new joiners
how to start using it and explaining why things are not working in case of
failure.

Badoo is a great company to work in. It gives you everything you need in order
to enhance your skills. The problems we are solving are interesting and the
tools we are choosing are cutting edge. We will be sending you to conferences
and workshops, buying breakfasts and lunches, books and software for you.

------
mediamiser
MediaMiser
[http://http://www.mediamiser.com/](http://http://www.mediamiser.com/) @ 11
Holland Avenue, Suite 715, Ottawa, Ontario, Canada, K1Y 4S1

# Java Programmer [ONSITE]

Under the supervision of a senior software engineer, this position will
participate in research and development of a media monitoring back-end. This
position is required to participate on all aspects of harvesting big data
streams, processing, analyzing and storing information in a distributed
architecture (Hadoop) and delivering relevant documents to a web front-end
with sub-second performance.

[http://www.mediamiser.com/blog/job-postings/java-
programmer/](http://www.mediamiser.com/blog/job-postings/java-programmer/)

------
spacelab_uk
Spacelab - London - Full time software developer

Spacelab is a London based architecture, design and consultancy practice with
a difference: we design buildings to fit people and our world-leading
workplace consultancy service, developed in collaboration with UCL’s Bartlett
School of Architecture is data-driven, intelligent and tailored to a client’s
need to help them realise their business performance through space.​

We are looking for a highly motivated and independent software developer to
join our Workplace Consultancy team on a full time permanent basis (with a
salary range of £40-50k) to grow the technology component of our work.​

More info here [http://spacelab.co.uk/the-laboratory/we-are-recruiting-a-
sof...](http://spacelab.co.uk/the-laboratory/we-are-recruiting-a-software-
developer/)

------
itrademrkts
Los Angeles/Culver City,CA ONSITE

Cloud Architect - Amazon Web Services

(mt) Media Temple [http://mediatemple.net](http://mediatemple.net) : Since
1998 we've offered premium web hosting and cloud services for digital
agencies, busnesses, content creators, and developers.

You will be porting from existing and building from scratch complex solutions
to help clients harness the power of AWS. Pure pre-sales guys need not apply.
The is a hands-on architectural opportunity. You will not just whiteboard and
hand off. We are a team built on dogfooding a.k.a build, implement, and deploy
all of your solutions.

Job decription:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNoA0fwv&s=LinkedIn](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNoA0fwv&s=LinkedIn)

Apply: Hiring@mediatemple.net

------
nwenzel
SimpleLegal -- Mountain View, CA

1) SDR - Sales Development Rep -- $60k OTE

2) Marketing / Demand Gen -- $80k + bonus

About SimpleLegal:

SimpleLegal is enterprise SaaS for in-house legal departments. We are a YC-
backed startup with founders who had previously bootstrapped a business for 10
years. Customers love our product so much they refer us to their colleagues
before they've even fully deployed.

1) SDR - Sales Development Rep -- $60k OTE

\- Execute on Outbound lead gen strategy

\- Prospect for new leads via referrals, outbound, landing pages, SEO

\- Meet or Exceed monthly targets for Sales Qualified Leads

We have product-market fit and a sales playbook to turn prospects into leads
into customers.

2) Marketing / Demand Gen -- $80k OTE

\- Increase Qualified Leads

\- Plan, lead, and execute all marketing strategies

\- Measure and report on performance of all marketing efforts

\- 2 years experience in marketing/lead generation role

If you're looking for more responsibility and autonomy than you have at your
current marketing role, we want to talk to you.

------
zhwrd
Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based startup in the enterprise
retail space. We are building the retail experience of the future. We work
with large retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing
each shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re
connecting the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital
world. We are growing fast and need to scale our core product team. We are
looking for the roles below.

Current stack

Backend: Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached, CentOS

Frontend (including Mobile): Angular.js, Sass, Grunt

\- Platform Engineer - Python experience, intermediate/sr, understanding of
service-oriented architectures (more info > [http://unata.com/platform-
eng](http://unata.com/platform-eng))

\- Data Science Engineer - Application development experience, machine
learning knowledge & experience (more info > [http://unata.com/data-sci-
eng](http://unata.com/data-sci-eng))

\- QA Engineer - Test automation, development experince, process minded,
familiarity with CI systems like Jenkins (more info > [http://unata.com/qa-
eng](http://unata.com/qa-eng))

\- Data Developer - Data integration development experience, detail oriented
(more info > [http://unata.com/data-developer](http://unata.com/data-
developer))

Why you should work for us:

\- Competitive compensation and stock options, comprehensive health benefits,
flexible paid vacation

\- Relaxed work environment in downtown Toronto (King & Bathurst), Work-from-
home-Wednesdays, fun company activities

\- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail! Your work will be seen
and used by millions of retail customers!

------
jparker165
Austin, TX | Full time | On site

MineralSoft: data platform for mineral rights revenue -- extracting and
organizing royalty check stub data from oil & gas production
[http://www.mineralsoft.com](http://www.mineralsoft.com)

Backend/Full-stack Developer: you love building complex systems and use some
combination of python, postgres, linux, aws, redis, redshift, luigi, celery,
and django -- or are adept at similar and willing to learn fast

Front End/Product Developer: you can build and evolve a data visualization-
heavy web app, and would be a great product manager if you could convince
yourself to give up coding

Data Scientist/ Machine Learning/ Data Munger: you think any decision can be
automated with the right data, and can get deep into the implementation of the
data pipeline to get it done

email: jon@mineralsoft.com

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich ☆ Full-time ☆ Remote possible for the right candidate ☆
DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end.

This might be a very exciting, well-paid opportunity. We're a Swiss software
shop that is mainly into e-commerce.

Our young, motivated team is looking for DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end
people. My team uses mainly the following tech-stack:

\- Python/Flask/Django

\- MongoDB/Postgre

\- Elasticsearch

\- RedHat/Docker

\- Gulp

Other teams use Java and C#. We look for people who can reason about
technology and contribute with their ideas. Contact me for further info: iwang
at fastmail . net

I myself moved to Switzerland only recently. My experiences living and working
here can be found on medium: [https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-
why-i-moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-
to-switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

This is my third monthly post and have hired a couple of great guys from the
past posts.

Expanding the scope to include Analytics, Data Warehouse, DevOps and App
developers. Please read on.

I have recently taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out
of Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-
distance from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

\-----

------
SaveClyde
Brocade Communication Systems
[http://www.brocade.com/en.html](http://www.brocade.com/en.html) \- San Jose,
CA

[https://www.brocade.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseact...](https://www.brocade.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=10318&CurrentPage=1)

We are seeking developers who have a strong programming background and a
passion for UI/UX. We work mainly with Python scripts, Python based
application server, and HTML/CSS/Javascript (client-side) and C, C++. We are,
however, interested more in general technical excellence than in which
particular technologies you happen to know. Bonus points if you have
experience building HTML/JavaScript widgets.

------
iman453
Tactile ([http://tactile.com](http://tactile.com)), iOS Engineer, Redwood
City, CA

Founded in 2012 by former Salesforce.com and Siebel executive Chuck Ganapathi
and backed by $11.2 million in series A funding from Accel Partners and
Redpoint Ventures, Tactile is on a mission to make the world a happier place
to work, by creating tools that empower individuals and enrich companies. Tact
is designed to help salespeople move faster and more fluidly through their
daily customer communications, while improving CRM adoption. It works by
bringing together a salesperson’s phone, email, calendar, and Salesforce in
one seamless mobile experience.

We're looking to grow our iOS team and would love to hear from you. Drop me an
email at ishan(at)tactile(dot)com if you're interested!

------
sotu
Talented Dev Ops please apply! REMOTE OK, San Francisco, CA or Seville, Spain

We're a 3 month old SaaS business for enterprise. We finished our MVP 1 month
ago and I've just finished a round of customer interviews and feedback
gathering. We've hit some product market fit and want to make our MVP
available on Amazon's Beanstalk service to get it in the hands of our first
customers!

I'm in need of a professional with dev ops skills to help us stand our app up
on AWS with some resilience.

You can be any where in the world and if you like what we're doing we can even
discuss having you join our team. I'm the only person on our team of 3 working
full time on the project but we'll grow and this could be a chance to join an
early stage business as a founding employee!

Thank you!

If you're interested send me an email, mtarabbia at gmail

------
scottrogers86
Carlypso - San Carlos, CA - ONSITE | Node.js Engingeer & Designer

[https://angel.co/carlypso/jobs/69469-node-js-
engineer](https://angel.co/carlypso/jobs/69469-node-js-engineer)

[https://angel.co/carlypso/jobs/73328-designer](https://angel.co/carlypso/jobs/73328-designer)

Carlypso is a bay-area startup that is transforming the used car retail
industry. For the first time, work with an advocate in your car buying
process. Purchase the latest makes and models for $2,500 below competing
dealers, all with guaranteed quality, and peace of mind. All of our cars pass
a rigorous series of inspections and come with a thirty day money-back
guarantee. Financing is available on nearly all vehicles.

------
cstigler
Zaption ([http://www.zaption.com](http://www.zaption.com)) || San Francisco,
CA

Senior Full-Stack Web Engineer (Node.js, MongoDB, Knockout.js) || Full-Time

Senior iOS Engineer (Objective-C, sprinkling of Swift) || Full-Time

Zaption is an education-technology startup that's fixing video learning.
Teachers and trainers use our web app to turn online videos (from YouTube,
Vimeo, etc) into interactive learning experiences that engage students and
deepen understanding. We're a small (9-person) team that is funded, growing,
and has real customers and revenue. We're looking for a dev who's interested
in education, and passionate about making learning more personal, meaningful,
and relevant (and also good with the web technologies OR iOS dev).

If you're interested, email charlie@zaption.com

------
Equiet
Unite - San Francisco, Los Angeles - Full Time - FrontEnd, BackEnd, DevOps -
[http://unite.io](http://unite.io)

We're a data startup looking for engineers to join our small and highly
skilled team in Los Angeles and San Francisco. We are building powerful online
advertising tools that everyone can use — not just big brands and agencies. We
are growing incredibly fast, our servers handle 2000 requests per second and
manage more than 700 million users (yes, that's 20% of the internet).

We are looking for talented front-end, back-end and dev ops engineers. We use
Angular/React/JavaScript (ES6+) on the front end, and
Java/Kafka/Storm/Redis/Node on the back end, with servers running on Heroku
and AWS.

Feel free to ping me anytime at engineering@unite.io.

------
gametimeunited
Software Engineers - Gametime - San Francisco, CA

Gametime connects communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile
applications. We believe communities get closer when people get off the couch
and have fun at a live event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners
Jeff Mallett (Giants / Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and
David Blitzer (76ers / Devils) we've raised $13mm (including $8mm in May of
2015).

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5000 options to
the 50 best with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing . With our
mobile-only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. This
approach has led to fast (600% annual) and viral (92% of new purchasers hear
about the app from friends) growth.

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF ...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up
on the "login button team" here, you will be a big part of the most important
conversations on the engineering team. There’s free catered lunch Monday
through Friday! Who said there was no such thing? We offer Blue Cross / Blue
Shield via Zenefits and dental insurance. We also have monthly $75 cell phone
reimbursement and $80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right
by AT&T Park so (if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with us. Go
Giants!

In summary, we're fast, well-funded and growing quickly. It's an exciting time
to join the Gameteam.

Check out some of our job postings here -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

------
crumley

      | \ | |_   ___   _____       / \  _   _ ___| |_(_)_ __   |_   _|____  ____ _ ___ 
      |  \| | | | \ \ / / _ \     / _ \| | | / __| __| | '_ \    | |/ _ \ \/ / _` / __|
      | |\  | |_| |\ V /  __/_   / ___ \ |_| \__ \ |_| | | | |   | |  __/>  < (_| \__ \
      |_| \_|\__,_| \_/ \___( ) /_/   \_\__,_|___/\__|_|_| |_|   |_|\___/_/\_\__,_|___/
    

Nuve, Inc | Austin, Texas | Full-Time ONSITE |
[http://nuve.us/](http://nuve.us/) | Full-Stack

 _Technology:_

Ember/React (to be determined by you), Docker, Machine Learning, Log oriented
architecture, JVM, Functional.

 _Mission:_

You’ll be helping us design, build, and deploy a next-generation software
platform from the ground up. The team is small which means your contributions
will have a big impact on the success of the company.

 _Role:_

You will work across the full-stack from back-end to front-end with an initial
focus on developing a best of class front-end. Design, build, test and deploy
features that you own.

If you are interested in being one of our first 20 employees email me at
"crumley" \+ "@" \+ "nuve.us"

For more information see our jobs site: [http://www.nuve.us/about-
nuve/jobs/](http://www.nuve.us/about-nuve/jobs/)

 _About Nuve:_

We’re building a robust asset monitoring and asset protection platform for the
exploding Internet of Things. Nuve is venture backed raising more than $6M to
get to where we are today. We’re actively monitoring more than 10,000 sensors
from paying customers and have very aggressive growth plans. Our current focus
is transportation solutions but our vision is much broader. Our hardware and
software teams are small, focused, and have plenty of juicy problems for you
to solve.

------
videotapehq
Videotape | Austin, Texas | iOS Developer, Onsite

Videotape is a social app that enables users to record themselves into video.

Tasks will include: _Improving upon current features and scalability_ Building
out new features _Participating in strategy meetings and contributing to
product decisions

Perks _Flexible work schedule for hardworking people _Cool office space in
downtown Austin_ Technology/education budget _Experienced leadership team,
each with proven successful backgrounds_ Relocation budget for anyone moving
to Austin for this position

We're willing to sponsor a work visa for the right candidate. Austin is an
incredible place to live and work, with a booming tech scene and close-knit
tech community.

Email info@videotape.co to set up an introduction meeting and QA about the
project, company and position. Thanks!

------
amenghra
Square [[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)] |
INTERNS, FULLTIME, VISA, ONSITE | San Francisco, New York & other places too.

Square is hiring across various teams. More specifically I'm an engineer on
the infosec team and if you are interested in any aspect of security (from
hardware/low level stuff to backend infrastructure, writing secure web
applications, Android/iOS, etc.) you should consider joining our team!

Feel free to ask me any questions (email in my profile).

Thanks for reading, here is a fun little toy for you:

    
    
      perl -E"say'sgFoAKAHvqB9uBMAzRC/wPi5gAjzqqqBxz4Bc/jkYDxIchE8UHcNN5hISHIFLAJrwLCJwgHWtQa4AwvNEOL8JjAke9nrw','A'x587,'Vao='"|base64 -D>boot_me.img

------
jqgatsby
OpenMail | Los Angeles(Venice), CA | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA welcome

OpenMail is a thriving adtech startup with a team of 30, evenly split between
engineering and business development. We’re addicted to data and optimization,
striving every day to pick apart our partners’ problems and build better
solutions. We care deeply about company culture and individual development.
Plus our office is two blocks from Venice beach.

Technical Project Manager- an experienced technical project manager who can
hit the ground running. Engineering background strongly preferred

Backend Engineer- Python/Flask environment, AWS, SQL

Ops Engineer- Linux, AWS background

Frontend Engineer- HTML/CSS, javascript, rapid prototyping

Product Manager- adtech product experience highly preferred

[http://www.openmail.com/careers](http://www.openmail.com/careers)

------
strikingly
DevOps Engineer + Fulltime + Shanghai

Font End Engineer + Fulltime + Shanghai

==About Strikingly ==

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

==Experience Required==

No years of experience, education, or certification requirements, but you do
need to be able to convince me that you know and have experience with:

* HTML、CSS、JavaScript、Angular.js、Knockout.js--- Font End Engineer

* Docker，Ruby on Rails，AWS，HAProxy，CDN—DevOps Engineer

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

==How To Apply== E-Mail: jobs@strikingly.com

------
jarin
JMJ Financial [http://jmjfn.com](http://jmjfn.com) @ 501 W. Broadway Suite
2000 San Diego CA 92101

# Rails Senior Developer [ONSITE]

Hi everyone, I'm looking for one or two people to take my spot at my current
company.

They have treated me super great, and I was super lucky to find this job in
the first place, but I just recently got even luckier and am moving on to a
new opportunity.

Ok so first I'm looking for a full-time, in house Senior Rails Developer with
strong JavaScript skills (or decent JavaScript skills and the ability to catch
up quickly). The job mostly entails maintaining and adding features to three
in-house developed Rails apps that process stock data and provide business
intelligence for the company. It's very interesting stuff, and you'll learn a
lot about the stock market. You'll be working directly with the CEO and
management team, and they're very pleasant to work with as a developer (they
communicate well, they have reasonable expectations, and you'll have pretty
much full autonomy regarding coding decisions). The pay is great, and the
office is downtown. You get your own office, parking is included, and everyone
at the company is great to work with. The company is also super generous with
vacation time—we get about a month of paid time off around the end-of-year
holidays, in addition to the regular vacation benefits and paid time off on
market holidays.

It would be awesome if the person taking over my job also has decent desktop
support and network skills, but if not we need a freelancer or IT support
company who can be on call for that kind of stuff. Mostly it involves setting
up Google Apps accounts, installing Office 365, and things like that. There's
occasionally some harder stuff like opening up firewall ports, forwarding
ports, troubleshooting videoconferencing equipment, and things like that.

Please email me at jarin@robotmodehq.com if you're interested or if you have
any recommendations. Thanks!

Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Full Stack

------
DayneRathbone
Australia / Remote - Karma ([https://www.karma.wiki](https://www.karma.wiki))

Frontend Engineer Needed to Help Change the World

My name's Dayne, I'm a programmer from South Africa currently living in
Canberra, Australia. Last year my brother and I started working on a project
with the potential to radically shift culture in the direction of openness and
accountability.

In the last 6 months we’ve built an incredible team (including an ex Google &
Quora senior programmer, and some great tech entrepreneurs and CEOs),
completed our MVP designs, launched a prototype, and secured seed investment.

Our plan is to demonstrate traction in Australia over the next few months, and
migrate to San Francisco in late 2015 or early 2016. Our company is already
incorporated in Delaware, and we’re hoping that with traction and growth we’ll
get accepted into YC’s next batch.

We’re looking for someone with exceptional skills and experience in:

    
    
        - HTML5
        - CSS
        - AngularJS
        - Bootstrap
        - Ideally experience with: Grunt, TDD, Go, Cassandra (or other NoSQL).
    

Personality traits and experience we’re looking for:

    
    
        - Hard working & 100% honest
        - Passionate about freedom of speech & information. If you think that the EU's "Right to Be Forgotten" legislation is a good thing, or that Assange and Snowden are bad guys, you probably won't like what we're doing.
        - Must be smart. We’re looking for someone who could have created the frontend for sites like AirBnB, Quora, etc. The interview process will include a programming and logic interview with an ex-Google senior programmer.
        - Must show evidence of having worked on a project from start to finish.
        - Extensive experience is not necessary - our priority is building a team of smart people who share our passion for Karma.
        - Must be willing to relocate to San Francisco.
    

We are offering a salary as well as potential to earn equity in the company
for the right applicant. If you’re interested, please send a
resume/CV/letter/demo to dayne@karma.wiki.

Thanks, Dayne

Learn more about what we’re doing here:
[https://karma.wiki/#/app/start/about](https://karma.wiki/#/app/start/about)
and here [https://blog.karma.wiki](https://blog.karma.wiki)

~~~
kkki
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9409372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9409372)

------
danielamc
Uken Games in downtown Toronto Uken is looking for talented developers to help
us build amazing mobile games. In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
leemac
Ledgex Systems - Full Time/On-Site - Boston, MA
([http://ledgex.com](http://ledgex.com)) – Microsoft Stack

We’re a small software company that spun out of an IT firm called Eze Castle
Integration. We built a platform that focuses on the delivery of high end
investment management applications to the fund of fund, hedge fund, family
office and private equity communities.

I’m one of the founding engineers and head of the small web development team.
My team is looking to expand with two software engineers to help with our Web
app and desktop applications.

== Our Stack==

Microsoft stack for the most part and we like to keep up to speed with the
industry:

* ASP.NET/C# (Targeting ASP.NET 5 support in next year or so)

* BackboneJS/MarionetteJS

* WPF/C# desktop client

* MSSQL (Views/Stored Procedures/Functions/SQLCLR)

* SaaS offering hosted on Azure, on-premise is an option for clients as well

==The Position==

* Full-Stack Software Engineer to provide hands-on development with new and existing features and products. Candidates will work on both the front and back-ends extensively.

==Who we’re looking for==

* Someone with 0-3 years of experience (link below mentions 2-3 years but ignore that)

* Experience working with JavaScript, ASP.NET, C# and CSS/SCSS

* Experience with BackboneJS (or equivalents such as AngularJS, EmberJS, etc)

* Someone energetic and passionate about building software.

* WPF is a plus, but not required.

Sorry, we can’t sponsor at the moment.

More details + apply here:
[https://rew31.ultipro.com/EZE1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?_...](https://rew31.ultipro.com/EZE1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*BBC3225BA77FA451)

------
jasontan
Sift Science, San Francisco, is Hiring Machine Learning Engineers

Full-time, Onsite. Sift Science uses real-time machine learning to fight
online fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S. merchants > $12B last year with
70% being a result of organized crime. We are currently seeking ML engineers
to join our team to work on our diverse and exponentially growing dataset to
employ large-scale, online machine learning and model millions of unique
features. Sift is a tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and
solving challenging technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) or ping us at
recruiting@siftscience.com for more information :)

------
stanshch
Since 2009, Venmo has been connecting and empowering people through payments.
Venmo has been hailed as “the crown jewel of all finance apps” by Forbes, and
nominated “#1 app college students should download right now” by Buzzfeed.
With Venmo, you can make and share payments instantly on your iPhone or
Android device (or online), for free. Pay for dinner, split rent, or just say
hello. Venmo makes sending and receiving money fast, simple, and fun. At
Venmo, we believe that innovation is fostered in an environment that values
intellectual curiosity and the joy of learning. We are changing the world from
our offices in New York and San Francisco, and we'd love for you to join us!

Platform Engineer (Python): [http://grnh.se/vdoc7t](http://grnh.se/vdoc7t)

Web Engineer: [http://grnh.se/dlaqy3](http://grnh.se/dlaqy3)

Lead Security Engineer: [http://grnh.se/vy4ew6](http://grnh.se/vy4ew6)

Android Engineer: [http://grnh.se/s6jb1a](http://grnh.se/s6jb1a)

iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kyr102](http://grnh.se/kyr102)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/jyf8et](http://grnh.se/jyf8et)

Android QA Engineer: [http://grnh.se/qxpcl4](http://grnh.se/qxpcl4)

iOS QA Engineer: [http://grnh.se/lix1d5](http://grnh.se/lix1d5)

UI Engineer: [http://grnh.se/o56ila](http://grnh.se/o56ila)

Support Engineer: [http://grnh.se/0v5iy4](http://grnh.se/0v5iy4)

Technical Recruiter: [http://grnh.se/8xgw1n](http://grnh.se/8xgw1n)

Product Design Lead: [http://grnh.se/1g4paq](http://grnh.se/1g4paq)

Product Designer: [http://grnh.se/2fq61t](http://grnh.se/2fq61t)

Lead User Experience Researcher:
[http://grnh.se/ct0vg2](http://grnh.se/ct0vg2)

------
ericcf
Northwestern University Center for Behavioral Intervention Technologies |
Chicago | ONSITE | Rails, Angular |
[http://www.cbits.northwestern.edu/](http://www.cbits.northwestern.edu/)

We're hiring all levels of web developer to help support our expanding list of
projects.

We build applications in support of medical researchers and clinicians in the
U.S., Africa and South America. Our primary technologies are Rails, Django,
Cordova/Angular and native Android.

We have an open source context sensing platform for Android called Purple
Robot: [https://github.com/cbitstech/Purple-
Robot](https://github.com/cbitstech/Purple-Robot)

If you're interested, please get in touch: cbits@northwestern.edu

------
jurre
Blendle | Utrecht, the Netherlands |
Operations/Backend/Frontend/iOS/Android/Business

One year ago we launched our pay-per-article startup Blendle in the
Netherlands. The goal: put all newspapers and magazines in the country behind
one (quite sexy) paywall, and make it so easy to use that young people start
paying for journalism again.

Right now we're focusing on scaling internationally. We use Ruby, Node.js,
Redis, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Sinatra, Clojure, React and more
Ruby. We're playing with Go, Elixir and Spark amongst others.

If you're interested feel free to ask me anything, I'm a software engineer.

Job postings (in Dutch):
[https://blendle.homerun.hr](https://blendle.homerun.hr) Email to:
jobs@blendle.com

------
Xodarap
Health eFilings, software developer, REMOTE

Venture backed startup which is the premier provider of software solutions
that enable health care providers to comply with Medicare reporting
regulations while saving them time and money, enabling them to focus on
delivering quality care.

We recently closed our seed round, have four employees, tons of paying
customers, and are looking for an awesome backend developer to help us scale.

* Working software in the hands of customers is the best measure of progress * We like functional design patterns and meta-programming * We use Rails, Backbone+Handlebars and Mongo, but believe in using the right tool for the job.

[http://www.healthefilings.com/#!careers/cxt5](http://www.healthefilings.com/#!careers/cxt5)

------
smilliken
MixRank | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Data Engineer

Big data, distributed systems, data science, and web crawling— a few of our
favorite things!

We're a small team in the heart of SoMA, San Francisco that's really into
data.

Work with us on big data problems in a small team environment. We're hiring
full stack and data/systems engineers. MixRank is a perfect environment for
anyone interested in web crawling, big data systems, analytics, data
analysis/mining, machine learning, and data visualization. You can learn about
all of these things the hard way: in the trenches with us, as we scale.

[https://jobs.lever.co/mixrank/b3ec68a6-afff-404c-ab20-86c568...](https://jobs.lever.co/mixrank/b3ec68a6-afff-404c-ab20-86c56857eae0)

------
liampronan
Helloscout [[http://helloscout.com/](http://helloscout.com/)] | San Francisco,
CA | Onsite

About us: We connect travelers with locals who help find/book awesome
experiences. Currently, we use these tools: obj-c, parse.com, express, git,
js, html, css.

We're looking for another developer to join our team to build out our web
product. We currently have an iOS app and would like to extend its
functionality to the web (as well as add in web-specific features). Ideally,
you are familiar with a JS front-end framework and node. iOS and/or Android
experience would also be a plus

If you're interested/have any questions/just want to say hello, send me an
email and I'll get back within a day: liam@helloscout.com

------
spot
Two Sigma Open Source -
[http://BeakerNotebook.com](http://BeakerNotebook.com),
[http://TwoSigma.com](http://TwoSigma.com) \- NYC

The Beaker team develops a web UI for statistical modeling, data analysis, and
visualization. Beaker is open source, based on a modern Angular/Bootstrap
architecture, and most of the work is done on Github on the platform of your
choice making for a comfortable and high-velocity developer experience.

We are looking for a front-end engineer to lead implementation of taking this
complex application to 2.0, including performance optimization, UX design, and
collaborative realtime editing, and our Electron version. We are hiring full-
stack as well.

Contact: spot@draves.org

------
corybronson
Bridgewater Associates | Westport, CT | Onsite technology roles -
[http://tinyurl.com/nmty54d](http://tinyurl.com/nmty54d)

We are currently hiring technologists across the company to help on a variety
of initiatives. We are developing an infrastructure for the future, which will
be a cloud-based, secure, and highly available platform, using technologies
like AWS, Ansible, and Chef. We are also building an IDE for investment logic
which allows our researchers to express their ideas and test them in a variety
of economic conditions, using Scala, Cassandra, grid computing, and other
technologies. We have dozens of other projects and are hiring for many roles -
just apply if you want to learn more.

------
frankjl
CrossChx -- [http://www.crosschx.com](http://www.crosschx.com) \-- Columbus,
OH -- ONSITE

CrossChx is fundamentally changing healthcare. Our global biometric identity
solution has expanded from 1 hospital to over 120 hospitals in 18 months. We
will be in hospitals in the 48 contiguous United States by the end of 2015.

We are hiring software engineers. Our core stack is written in Java / JVM
based languages. We build awesome software using AngularJS, d3.js, Cassandra,
Titan and in general anything else that helps us.

We're looking for generally awesome people to help us reach our goals.

To apply: [http://www.crosschx.com/careers](http://www.crosschx.com/careers)
or e-mail: careers@crosschx.com

------
jays
Naked Apartments

Android Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time | Anywhere

Naked Apartments has set out to simplify renting, starting in NYC. We're a
small team, growing fast, and already taking a big bite out of Craigslist's
juicy NYC revenues, but we've set our sights on much bigger goals.

Our team is optimized for developer impact and freedom.

* A TRULY REMOTE job. We've taken Jason Fried's TED talk [1] to heart and built an entirely distributed team, which includes even our CEO. We have no physical office for employees to report to just in case you're worried about bait and switch ;)

* Flexible work schedules. Work the times that work best for you. Our team cares about what gets done, not about how many hours you stare at your screen.

* No wire frames, pixel perfect designs, or 35 page specs handed down from out of touch product managers. We trust our engineers to help define business needs and shape them.

* Engineers get to take an idea from conception all to way to production, coupled with a team support system to get feedback and iterate until you've built a something we're all proud of.

* Friendly, funny, energetic co-workers.

* Our company is profitable and growing.

We want team members we can trust, who not only care deeply about well written
and tested code, but our business as well. Be ready to learn, grow, and help
the team do great things together. Send us an email, we'd love to hear from
you: jobs@nakedapartments.com

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs](http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs)

[1]
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html)

~~~
bshoemaker
I can guarantee that this company will fail based on the way this is written

~~~
charat
@bshoemaker

My name is Joe Charat. I’m on the team at Naked Apartments. Thanks for taking
the time to read and comment on our job post. I see in one of your previous HN
comments that you are or were a “product manager at a tech company.” Given
that role, I can understand why you might disagree with our organizational
structure.

How teams are comprised is certainly an important decision for any company,
but there are many ways of going about it. Countess companies have succeeded
with product managers leading or working alongside developers, and countless
companies have succeeded without product managers. We happen to be in the
latter category.

And for what it’s worth, we’re doing quite well.

------
ggillas
The Magazine Channel |
[http://www.themagazinechannel.com/](http://www.themagazinechannel.com/) |
Austin, Texas (ONSITE)

The Magazine Channel works with 500+ popular magazines to redefine digital
distribution of magazine articles.

We're hiring a frontend developer (JS) to join our small engineering team,
based inside one of the longest running tech incubators, the UT-affiliated
Austin Technology Incubator.

Looking for interest in recommendation engines, reading UX, typography, or
advertising. Prefer experience over education, willing to work with all skill
levels.

Position is full-time, local or relocating preferred, and can be remote most
days of the week. Full medical, dental and competitive salary.

Interested, please reach out to Info@themagazinechannel.com

------
jmsgofish
GoFormz | San Diego, CA - ONSITE | Senior Full-Stack Engineers (.Net & JS)

GoFormz is looking for great developers to add to a rapidly-growing
engineering team. Our goal is to help individuals and businesses replace paper
forms with web and mobile-based digital forms, and then to provide ubiquitous
access to the collected data.

We do everything from JavaScript/HTML5 web apps to mobile app development with
Xamarin to solving complex database/platform architecture problems. We are
looking for someone who can get the job done and fit in well with our team. We
have a place for you whether you are low on experience but high on potential,
or are an experienced pro who still gets excited about building cool new
products.

Email us at jobs@goformz.com if you are interested.

------
nylonpsycho
Vector Software, Inc. || Full-Stack Developer || Berkeley, CA, ONSITE

[https://www.vectorcast.com/](https://www.vectorcast.com/)

We're looking for a full-stack developer (Python/SQL/JS) to bring embedded
application developers next-level insight into code quality and test coverage,
and to spread that insight throughout their organization. You'll be working in
a small team on meaningful, high-level navigation of data for complex low-
level systems, and be an integral part of development, from analysis, to
design, to implementation.

If you're into Web development and have a background with compiled languages,
test systems, and/or the embedded space, let's talk!

email: samuel dot fischmann at vectorcast dot com

------
FLGMwt
Various Engineer positions | www.rallyhealth.com | on-site only in SF, DC,
Chicago

    
    
      -Full stack (scala/play + angular)		-Full stack (C#/.NET MVC + angular)
      -Front end engineer (angular + SASS)		-DevOps engineer (AWS, Chef, MongoDB)
      -.NET release engineer (Jenkins, Nuget)	-QA Engineer (python/robot)
      -Mobile architect				-Mobile engineer
      -Site reliability engineer			-Director, IT Security
      -InfoSec engineer				-Data analyst
    

We're looking for lots of great people to join our team that's aiming to make
all aspects of healthcare better for consumers. Our Wellness product
([https://www.rallyhealth.com/our-product/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/our-
product/)) is the best wellness program on the market, Marketplace makes
enrolling in insurance as easy (or easier) than TurboTax, and Connect helps
find the doctor you need in your area (and in your plan).

We'll be growing a lot more visible in 2015 and into 2016, starting with a
partnership with comedian Kevin Hart[1] which we're all pretty excited about.

Our Chicago office is on a .NET MVC stack and SF and DC are on Scala/Play with
mobile teams as well. I can answer more detailed stack/tech questions if
anyone is curious.

The benefits are great, including $0 deductible for employee health insurance
(and dependent coverage isn't much more), catered lunch every day w/ snacks
and drinks everywhere, and unlimited vacation (that we're heavily enouraged to
use).

If you have any questions, you can email me (ryan.stelly@rallyhealth.com) but
otherwise, all postings are available at [https://www.rallyhealth.com/about-
us/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/about-us/) Cheers!

[1] [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/rally-health-and-
kev...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/rally-health-and-kevin-hart-
team-up-to-raise-awareness-of-healthy-habits-through-laughter-300070912.html)

------
justignore
CommercialTribe | Mid-level Javascript Developer | Denver, CO – Full Time – On
site

CommercialTribe is a social learning platform that enables sales reps to teach
and learn from one another. Headquartered in Denver, we’re a proven start-up
that has passed the initial product development phase. We’re currently working
with several brand-name enterprise customers that have validated our market
opportunity. Now we’re beginning to scale.

We are seeking an experienced mid level javascript developer to join our team
in developing a MEAN (Mongo, Express, Angular.js and Node.js) stack
application.

Interested? Find out more - [https://www.commercialtribe.com/javascript-
developer](https://www.commercialtribe.com/javascript-developer)

------
blooberr
Akuda San Jose, CA - close to Caltrain | ONSITE

We are focused on speed. In a split second, we collect tens of thousands of
documents and images and analyze them in real time for business intelligence.
With our system, we deliver unique insights for our customers.

We're also serious about giving our engineers ownership over projects. If
you're interested in creating visualizations on petabytes of data to managing
hundreds of virtual machines, send us an email at: john@akuda.com and tell us
a little about yourself.

Here's what we're looking for full time:

* Frontend Engineer - Rails / D3 / Angular / Gulp

* Infrastructure DevOps Engineer - experience with cluster monitoring / genuinely interested in force-multiplying engineers / interest in Go and Docker always appreciated

For part time:

* Graphic Designer

------
imdane
Parklet - San Francisco - Full-Time -
[http://www.parklet.co](http://www.parklet.co)

We're building Google's internal People tools — for everyone.

Us:

\- Growing from 16 to 25+

\- Working with fast growing companies such as Pinterest, Twitch, SendGrid,
Path and Mixpanel

\- Seed funded (Storm, Greylock)

\- Make money

\- Founded in 2012

We're looking for:

\- Software Developers (Full-stack)

\- Product Designers

Github: [http://github.com/parklet](http://github.com/parklet)

Jobs page: [http://www.parklet.co/jobs](http://www.parklet.co/jobs)

Recent article: [http://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/help-your-employees-make-
fr...](http://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/help-your-employees-make-friends-and-
be-happy-at-work.html)

Email me at dane at parklet.co

------
diggan
## Typeform - Full time frontend engineer (and other positions, see form in
bottom)

Location: Barcelona, Spain

Typeform looking for frontend developer to innovate forms on the web as we
know it

Typeform is a startup in sunny Barcelona, creating the next generation of
forms and surveys on the web.

As a frontend engineer at Typeform, you would be responsible for creating and
innovating on every cornerstone in the frontend platform at Typeform.

    
    
       == Currently, we use (but not limited to) the following technologies ==
    

* HTML and CSS (via LESS)

* JavaScript (via Coffeescript)

* PHP

* Go

* Docker
    
    
       == More information can be found in our form you apply through ==
    

[https://typeform.com/jobs](https://typeform.com/jobs)

if you have any questions, please email jobs@typeform.com or me directly at
victor@typeform.com

~~~
zerr
Could you please comment on salary ranges? Barcelona seems a nice place to
live, but low salaries (and high prices) compared to northern Europe is
concerning.

~~~
soci
Very low salaries for tech jobs in Barcelona are a thing from the past. Now
there's high competition in the city to attract the best talent.

For instance, Senior Rails or Symfony Backend Engineer market salary is around
45K € [1]. I've seen job offers at the job board I maintain (www.jobsbcn.com)
offering up to 70K€ salary for these positions.

Nevertheless, it's not all about the money, flexible working hours and many
other perks are also offered at many Startups.

Also, working next to the beach and having a swim at lunch time (I've been
working in one of those companies...) or being less than a two hour drive from
ski resorts is a plus you cannot disregard, specially if your city of origin
does not offer these qualities.

[1] Please, let me clarify that 45K is not as much as you would be paid in
Berlin. Also, housing is cheaper there too. But those are different cities
with different things to offer.

------
ben336
Windsor Circle (Durham NC)

\- Senior Python and JavaScript developers

\- System Administrator

=====================================

We're hiring developers to join our funded startup (in 2014 we closed a $6.25M
Series B) to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform.

Our tech stack includes Python, Pyramid, and PostgreSQL on the backend and
Backbone.js/Marionette on the front end. This is an exciting opportunity to
get in on the ground floor with salary and stock options while working with
cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is available 1-2 days/wk with the rest
of your time spent in our awesome downtown Durham, North Carolina office.

More info here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

------
hodwik
Feith Systems & Software, Programmers/Developers, Philadelphia PA, On-Site

Technologies Keyword Cloud:

Java 6+, Servlet 3.0+ (Tomcat 7 preferred) SOAP and RESTful services using
Apache CXF (or other JAX-WS/JAX-RS implementation) Spring and AOP Git, Maven,
Eclipse, Jenkins/Hudson RDBMS (Oracle 10g+ and/or SQL Server 2008+ preferred)
GWT and/or Vaadin AngularJS, Backbone, jQuery, Underscore Bootstrap, Less,
Sass Akka or other Java actor event-drive frameworks ElasticSearch, LogStash,
Kibana Java Kerberos/SPNEGO integration via GSSAPI OAuth2, SAML, OpenAM, LDAP

[http://www.feith.com/about-feith/careers-at-
feith/](http://www.feith.com/about-feith/careers-at-feith/)

------
alicelei88
Wish, recently voted as the best shopping mobile app in 2014 and supporting
over 100M users, is hiring a Frontend Engineer! -- SF,CA

We are looking for someone who: \- is relentlessly focused on impact, and able
to operate under a great deal of independence \- passionate about the design,
implementation and maintenance of efficient and reusable front-end
abstractions and systems \- has experience with designing and building modern
web applications using JS, CSS and HTML \- is self-motivated and effective in
an end-to-end project ownership

For more information about engineering at Wish, check out:
[https://www.wish.com/engineering](https://www.wish.com/engineering).

If interested, email alice@wish.com your resume!

------
yp-pds
YP's Platform Data Services development team is hiring!

Location: Glendale, CA (ONSITE)

If you have a passion for working with Big Data and the latest technologies,
apply for our Senior Software Engineer position! Interns and junior roles not
available currently.

Our tech stack and role involves:

    
    
      * Java (some Scala)
      * Hadoop
      * HBase
      * Impala, Hive, and Pig
      * Flume
      * Spark
      * Avro
      * RESTful API Development
      * node.js
    

Message me, the hiring manager, directly at the username cp8630 a,t, yp d.o.t.
com or apply online:
[https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?job...](https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=17081&company=YP&username)

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO. ONSITE

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to transportation companies.

Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for full stack developers experienced with both Ruby on Rails
and JavaScript - [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time

[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most technologically advanced indoor cycle.

A recent news segment about us: [http://abc7.com/health/new-app-lets-indoor-
cycling-lovers-wo...](http://abc7.com/health/new-app-lets-indoor-cycling-
lovers-workout-at-home/803305/)

We are actively looking for:

* Software Engineer (Python)

* Frontend Engineer

* iOS Engineer

* Senior Android Engineer

* Data Engineer

* Software Engineer - DevOps

* Video Streaming Engineer

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/jobs](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/jobs) or
shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

~~~
p4wnc6
At the job site, each job link takes me to the front page of Jobvite, and if I
search 'peloton' at Jobvite I get zero results. Where can I view the actual
job descriptions themselves?

~~~
PelotonCycle
Sorry about that:

[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qdN9VfwO...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qdN9VfwO&page=Jobs)

------
brooksbp
ARM | Multiple locations

Care about data structures, algorithms, cache utilization, hardware
accelerators, latency & throughput, power consumption, operating systems &
virtualization, network protocols & SDN, extensible & robust software, and
languages & run-time systems?

Want to work on high performance software for ARM-based server and networking
platforms?

We're looking for software engineers who are comfortable digging into complex
systems, identifying optimizations, and working with software and hardware
teams to implement solutions.

If you want to make an impact in the software and hardware for mega data
centers & tier 1 ISPs all the way down to your home router or SBC, we'd like
to hear from you.

Contact: brooks (dot) brian (at) gmail

------
motionman
Platform Specialists -
[http://platformspecialists.com/careers/](http://platformspecialists.com/careers/)

Full time financial systems consulting, NY area preferred, travel required.
General position requirements above.

------
lmcnearney
Reloaded Games | Huntington Beach, CA | On-site, Full time

We are a free-to-play video game company whose titles include APB: Reloaded,
Hawken, and Fallen Earth.

Software Engineer (Platform) - My team is looking to hire a "platform"
engineer, which means building out websites, services, and infrastructure to
support our games. This is a web-focused, full stack role where you'll work on
everything including website front-ends, service architecture, database
design, automated tasks/jobs, etc. You should be comfortable working on a
variety of platforms (Windows, Linux) and technologies (C#, PHP, Python).

Website: [http://www.reloadedinc.com](http://www.reloadedinc.com) Contact:
jobs@reloadedinc.com

------
rsp1984
DotProduct -- Boston, MA or Wiesbaden, Germany

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
      
      == 1:
    

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong 3D Computer Vision or
Graphics background to join our R&D team. Interesting things we are working on
include Real-time Image Processing, SLAM, Optimization methods, Surface
Reconstruction, Meshing, 3D Scene Management.

Candidates should be extremely proficient both on a theoretical / algorithmic
level and in practical implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of
Computer Vision and Graphics algorithms.

Masters or PhD degree in CS or related fields with focus on Vision or Graphics
is required, as well as practical product development or job experience.

    
    
      == 2:
    

We are looking for an experienced, hands-on, detail-oriented developer with
strong skills in C++ and/or Qt to join our application, UI and tools
development.

We have a number of projects inside the company for which we are looking for
support, from app development (Android, Windows, Qt) to internal tools, sensor
integration and development of core technology.

    
    
      == General information:
    

Besides the opportunity to work in a world-class R&D team on leading mobile 3D
computer vision technology, we offer a great salary, benefits and and a nice
work place with top-of-the-line work equipment. Significant equity is part of
the compensation package.

Our R&D team is still intimate so new hires can have a large impact on product
and future developments. Both positions are local and full-time.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:
    

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced camera
sensors.

We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our office
locations are Houston, TX; Boston, MA and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

------
calbear81
San Francisco, CA | Room 77 | On-Site

We power millions of hotel price searches a day through our site, mobile apps,
and distribution network. We're working on projects to scale our
infrastructure and improve the way we manage our monetization platform. If
you're interested in working in the travel space with a team of smart and
agile individuals, we would love to hear from you!

(2) Backend/Fullstack Engineer - C++ experience preferred

(1) Account Manager - Work with our clients to ensure their success on our
platform

Room 77 is part of CheckMate Technologies, Inc. We are over 40 people in
Downtown San Francisco working on software for the hotel industry. We are
venture-backed and have raised over $45M to date. Email roger@room77.com to
apply or ask questions.

------
mmanfrin
San Francisco, LA, Chattanooga, London, Mumba - Full-time / Onsite OpenTable

We've got a ton of job openings; mostly in the Node.js space, but also for
.Net engineers, Devops, front-end engineers, DBAs, non-node JS devs. Pretty
much everyone.

[http://www.opentable.com/careers/](http://www.opentable.com/careers/)

I joined 4 or 5 months back and am very happy here. SF Office has a great
nerdy culture; lots of tech talks, hosted meetups, engineer-friendly policies
(sane WFH, good vacation, 20% policy, 'boyscouting' (fixing code unrelated to
what you're working on) is encouraged). I very much enjoy working here, and I
think most engineers would too.

Email me: mmanfrin@opentable.com

------
garyjob
Edmodo | San Mateo, CA | On-Site | Full-Time

Edmodo is a social network for K-12 students, teachers and parents. The goal
is to connect learners with the resources they need to bring out their full
potential.

A simply analogy is LinkedIn for Educational Resources around the world.

We have 50million registered teachers and students on our platform.

We are actively looking for front-end, back-end, full-stack engineers and dev
ops to join our team.

The technology stack we work on are as follows:

1\. Rails 2\. Golang 3\. Thrift-services 4\. NodeJS 5\. Docker 6\. PHP 7\.
Hadoop

Come learn more about the opening positions on this page
[https://www.edmodo.com/careers](https://www.edmodo.com/careers)

If you want to know more about the engineering culture in the company, ping me
at gary@edmodo.com

------
Max2HQ
Max2 Inc, Makers of Scene - [http://www.sceneapp.io](http://www.sceneapp.io)
\- iOS Software Engineer - New York, NY or Seoul, Korea

Scene is a community powered discovery platform for surfacing real-time
knowledge and offers on local venues. You can think of us as Waze for local
places. We are looking for iOS engineers with a passion for delivering
polished mobile user experiences and working through complex problems to join
our development team and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive
compensation and benefits including early stage company stock options. Work
alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team with experienced
leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer
platform in a real startup environment!

RESPONSIBILITIES

    
    
         - Design and build advanced applications for the iOS platform 
         - Collaborate with the business team, designers and other developers to define, design, integrate and ship new features
         - Setup proper interactions of the front-end design and implementation with backend servers
         - Unit-test code for robustness, including edge cases, usability, and general reliability.
         - Work on bug fixes and improving application performance & continuously discover, evaluate, and implement new technologies to maximize development efficiency.
    

QUALIFICATIONS

    
    
         - Graduating in May 2015 or have graduated from a Master’s or undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields 
         - 2+ Years of iOS development experience (Objective-C and/or Swift) 
         - Strong understanding of MVC or MVVM architecture pattern 
         - Strong knowledge in object-oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving 
         - Proficient with memory management 
         - Ability to be detail-orientated but also design, build and iterate prototypes quickly 
         - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit testing 
         - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated processes and product building.
    

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io

------
wellsosaurus
Envoy - San Francisco - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
      * Visual Designer
    
    

About our team:

Team Envoy wants to tackle your workplace pain points, from the complicated to
the mundane, and bring you modern solutions. We use smart design to create
user-focused products that encourage interaction and enjoyment.

We're looking for open-minded and innovative people to join our team. We’re
still small, and as Envoy grows, we'd like your responsibility to grow too. We
live and breath autonomy (make your own decisions), mastery (learn from smart
people), and purpose (build what people want).

How to apply:

Learn more and contact us here: [https://envoy.co/jobs/#visual-
designer](https://envoy.co/jobs/#visual-designer)

------
svimma23
PortfolioStrat

Full-Stack Engineer Python, Big Data, Web JS-Based Charting at PortfolioStrat
([https://angel.co/portfoliostrat/jobs/63057-full-stack-
engine...](https://angel.co/portfoliostrat/jobs/63057-full-stack-engineer-
python-big-data-web-js-based-charting))

Remote or NYC or London

DESCRIPTION This engineer is a full-stack developer with extensive knowledge
in Python and big data technologies and will work with a team of 4 other
engineers some of whom are distributed. Qualifications: \-- 3 years minimum of
Python and web experience \-- Extensive knowledge of Python \-- Knowledge of
various database technologies: SQL, Redis, MongoDB, HDFStore \-- Knowledge of
charting libraries like d3.js and HighCharts \-- Interest in advanced
statistical analyses and data visualizations \-- Machine Learning knowledge a
plus Our dataset is increasingly large and complex as our analyses are complex
and need to be done in near real-time. You work with our distributed
engineering team and our CEO and Head of Business Development on product
iteration.

PortfolioStrat is a cloud-based trading workflow tool SaaS Platform Portfolio
Manager for hedge funds, asset managers, and other sophisticated investors.
The platform helps professional investors generate investment ideas through
screens and advanced analysis and visualization with statistical analyses,
machine learning / data science, and other overlays. We are a team of former
hedge fund portfolio managers, investment bank quants and technologists work
to connect all parts of the professional investor's workflow in the cloud. We
have recently launched a beta product that has been 1.5 years in development
and is backed by over 7 years of prototyping, IP, and industry knowledge. We
have 10-20 hedge fund clients who have signed up to be early users of the
platform and have signed a major broker to use it. The two co-founders are
looking to disrupt the entire investment workflow of a front office portfolio
manager stuck on Bloomberg and Excel spreadsheets. We are closing our seed
round now and have previously raised a round of friends and family capital
last year.

------
dmacis
Osedea ([http://osedea.com/](http://osedea.com/)) - Montreal, Canada - ONSITE

At Osedea we are a small, but very resourceful team. We develop best in class
web & mobile solutions leveraging new technologies, languages and frameworks
to solve complex challenges. At Osedea, you will have the chance to work on a
wide variety of projects with a lot of diversity and responsibility, in a
fast-paced learning environment. Because we are a small but fast growing team,
there is tons of opportunities to make important decisions and impact the
future of the company.

You should be comfortable with:

* PHP 5 (with Laravel or Zend)

* Javascript (ideally knowledge of AngularJS)

* Relational databases (MySQL, Postgres)

* REST APIs

* Unit Testing

Submit your application at join@osedea.com.

------
jesperht
Suade Labs: Full Time | London - UK

Suade Labs Ltd is looking for an experienced Linux sysadmin that knows some
python. Ideally, you'll also have used Docker, know how to set up system
monitoring, and service orchestration.

Seem interesting? Contact us and let's chat. jobs@suade.org

------
nkzednan
IXL Learning | San Mateo, CA [https://ixl.com](https://ixl.com)
[https://www.ixl.com/company/](https://www.ixl.com/company/)
[https://www.ixl.com/company/jobs](https://www.ixl.com/company/jobs) Online
Math and Language Arts practice for K-12 students - students have answered
over 17 billion questions. We are looking for engineers - new grads to senior
engineers and project leads, product analysts/designers, tech support, QA, and
sales and marketing. IXL is a growing company with about 200 employees.

------
esfourteen
Digitally Imported [http://di.fm/](http://di.fm/) \-- Senior Backend Rails
Developer

REMOTE or from our Denver, Colorado office.

Digitally Imported is seeking a Senior Backend Rails Developer for a full-time
position in the Product Development group. This is a full-time remote
(telecommute) development position with a close-knit distributed team. We need
a well-rounded developer with at least 5 years experience. The ideal candidate
will be able to manage their own time and regularly produce quality code
(read: working from home isn't for everyone).

Visit [http://di.fm/jobs](http://di.fm/jobs) for more info on how to apply

------
kbishopNSL
Currently hiring Javascript Engineers …. Join a small start-up style product
and engineering team within an established company. You will help build a new
customer-facing product from scratch, and deliver new features to market on a
regular basis.

Next step living is an Energy Efficiency company.... through excellent product
and software design, you will enable our company to grow more rapidly, and
extend our positive environmental impact nationwide.

Work with: Angular 1.4 (with migration to 2.0), Typescript, Mocha / Chai,
Protractor, NodeJS, Loopback.io / ExpressJS

-Local to Boston/willing to relocate preferred but 100% remote considered. Very flexible work environment.

-email: kristen.bishop@nextstepliving if interested in hearing more

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) | SF Bay Area | ONSITE/full-time

Love Golang, Docker, analytics and distributed systems? Pachyderm might be the
place for you!

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pfs

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and CoreOS provide the perfect building
blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm's whole team is just 3 people right now, so you'd be getting in
right at the ground floor! We pay solid SF-level salaries along with
significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks.

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
zackham
Ride with GPS – [http://ridewithgps.com](http://ridewithgps.com) – Portland,
OR

Looking for a capable iOS or Android developer. We currently have one very
talented dev focused on our iPhone/Android apps that you would be working
closely with.

We're a very small & effective team (7 of us), and we all ride bikes in some
fashion (road / gravel / mtb / etc). Very passionate customers and great
working environment.

Shoot me an email if you want to know more: zack@ridewithgps.com

For more details:
[http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sof/5090421157.html](http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sof/5090421157.html)

------
rultd
Robotics Unlimited Inc ([http://www.robotics-
unlimited.com](http://www.robotics-unlimited.com)) | Pensacola, FL

We are looking for a mechnical engineer intern and an industrial design
engineer intern (both paid) to join us in building awesome robots.

    
    
      -U.S. Citizenship or permanent resisdence required
      -Fun small team/casual environment
      -Amazing beaches
      -Needs enthusiasm in robotics and engineering
      -Needs lots of experience
    

More info @ [http://reactanceblog.com/robotics-unlimited-
jobs/](http://reactanceblog.com/robotics-unlimited-jobs/)

------
brndn
Ericsson Inc. - Acton, MA (full-time, on-site) (outside of Boston,
Massachusetts)

Senior level developer

• Work on a small, fast-moving team building services to help bring TV to a
mobile world

• Develop full-stack web applications. (ruby on rails, nodeJS, postgres,
mongodb, etc.)

\-------------------------

• Experience from technical roles focusing on integration is a required
experience for this role, e.g. experience from work as Integration engineer,
Professional Services, or Systems Engineer.

• Previous experience working in a Linux development environment with at least
one scripting/interpreted language such as (Perl, Ruby, Python, etc) and at
least one programming language (C/C++, Java, etc)

• Prior experience developing web service/Internet communication protocols
within Rails or other database abstraction platforms.

• Also required are superb written and verbal communication skills.

• The successful candidates will likely have an Engineering or Computer
Science degree and a minimum of 7+ years successful track record in high-end
professional services business development/delivery with extensive experience
in working with IP networks and how they relate to complex broadband IP
service deployments.

\-------------------------

Preferred Skills:

• The ability to articulate state of the art key IPTV technology components as
well as the current state of standards and video compression technologies
(H.264, H.265, HEVC, VC-1, etc…) and broadband networking. Ability to
communicate at an executive level with Tier1 customer and partner senior
management. Interpersonal awareness and communication skills are required.

• Extensive experience with IP networks as well as their supporting
infrastructure including experience working directly with Tier 1 PTT’s/RBOC’s
or MSO’s. Hands on configuration experience with networking equipment such as
routers/Switches, DNS, SHCP, Firewalls, Loabalancers, etc would be a plus.

Contact: brandon.burke [AT> ericsson.com

------
andygeers
Hubbub.co.uk - London - Full time / on site We're looking for an additional
front end and back end developer to join our growing team, delivering the best
local independent shops to people's doors. Hubbub is backed by various
investors including Octopus Ventures, and the co-CEO is William Reeve, an
incredibly experienced UK tech entrepreneur (LOVEFiLM, Graze, Secret Escapes,
etc). Check out our new website
[https://beta.hubbub.co.uk](https://beta.hubbub.co.uk) or details of how to
apply can be found at
[http://developers.hubbub.co.uk](http://developers.hubbub.co.uk)

------
mooreds
Katasi | Boulder, CO | Engineering | Full Time | On Site Only

A company I work for is looking to hire a senior Java developer (yes, I work
for two different companies). Katasi is helping stop unsafe driving by
limiting cellphone functionality. Right now it is a small engineering team.
They have a POC running, and are looking to build the next generation of their
system.

They are looking for someone who can take requirements and run with them. We
are using Camel and Mongo and Rabbit MQ, among other technologies. You can see
more here: [http://groovement.com/company/](http://groovement.com/company/) or
feel free to ping me with questions.

------
alexzoltano
PayScale is hiring a full-stack software engineer and senior software engineer
in Seattle, WA, onsite, full-time. We have a service that tells you how much
you should be paid in real-time and we're moving it forward with React, ES6,
AWS, NServiceKit, and more. You'd be reporting to me (@alexzdangelo, Web
Architect).

[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/xz2JUr](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/xz2JUr)
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/9J16ZG](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/9J16ZG)

 _What 's it like to work at PayScale? Lots of laughter. People have lunch
together. Wine and board games on Fridays. There is a buzz in the air. Feels
like a startup with the stability of an established company.

_What does the team do? We’re building significant new features and products
using modern technologies while still modernizing our existing codebase. Lots
of opportunities to learn new technologies, evangelize them to the broader
team (not just developers but sometimes to designers, content writers, and
marketing), set best practices, and establish the foundation for the front-end
of all sites. Experimentation is highly encouraged.

Recent projects include putting PayScale.com on Amazon CloudFront,
incorporating React into the build tools, building a pilot for a new product,
and organizing a hack day with our friends at Chef.

We use React, ES6, gulp, Bootstrap, Less, Webpack, Babel, JSHint, ESlint,
node, npm, mocha, etc., in addition to C#, IIS, ASP.NET, and Amazon Web
Services. We write unit tests. We're working on the mobile strategy and
exploring React Native for mobile development.

 _What we 'll do

Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal work hours.
Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

_What you'll do

Full-stack development with focus on the front-end. Research and evangelize
best practices and modern technologies. Work across teams and products
alongside a highly functional, world-class development team.

------
apandhi
Bettr.io - New York City / Long Island

Looking for an iOS developer, Android Developer, or Designer

Bettr is giving the average person the power to be heard online. Our MVPs have
over 2 million downloads and we're looking to build a team that can take the
raw MVPs and turn them into refined products.

Since we are an early seed stage, we won't be able to compensate you much in
terms of cash, but we are willing to give out equity packages.

We're looking for people who are willing to give it their all, build amazing
products, and be a part of a rocket ship company. We've doubled our MRR in the
past two months, and are growing quickly.

If you're looking for the hustle of building a company from the ground up,
come join us.

Contact: ashish@bettr.io

------
thehar
Inflection - Redwood Shores, CA, United States

Full-time, relocation to Redwood shores.

Inflection is seeking a DevOps Engineer to drive the company’s strategy for
infrastructure development. You are passionate about DevOps, love automating
manual processes and strive for simplicity. You will get to be a pioneer and
build new automation and configuration management YOUR way - Inflection is
ready to invest in DevOps and needs your help to accelerate growth of our
technology systems through your skills as a DevOps Engineer.

For this position: [http://inflection.com/careers/jobs/devops-
engineer](http://inflection.com/careers/jobs/devops-engineer) -

------
fbr
Trade Machines | [http://trademachines.com](http://trademachines.com) | Berlin
- Germany | On-Site | Full-Time

Trade Machines is a fast growing Start-up, whose international team has many
years of experience in conducting e-business. Our vision is to build the
world's largest platform for online industrial auctions.

Our current playground: PHP (Symfony 2), Scala, Elasticsearch, Mongo, AWS
EC2/ECS/Kinesis/DynamoDB

We are looking for:

\- PHP developers, interested in functional programming (scala) and devops

\- Frontend developers (HTML5, bootstrap, sass, grunt, twig)

You can find more infos on
[http://trademachines.com/jobs](http://trademachines.com/jobs)

------
webwright
Glowforge - Seattle, WA - Full-time

We're looking for (more) full-stack web software engineers. We could also use
an amazing visual/UI designer and a senior electrical engineer.

We're 6 months into building the a consumer-friendly laser cutter/engraver
(and the the software to operate it). We call it a 3D Laser Printer because
we're rolling in some pretty tremendous 3D-oriented features. The stuff we're
building is straight from the pages of science fiction.

We're well-funded ($9M) and founded by three technical founders (one YC
alumnus) with 7-9-figure exits.

Jobs page here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/glowforge](https://jobs.lever.co/glowforge)

------
room271
The Guardian | LONDON | ONSITE

Looking for fullstack or server-side devs interested in working on APIs and
related tools using JVM languages (Scala at present) on AWS. The work is
really interesting and the Guardian is a great company - both from a tech
perspective because of our scale, and because of the journalism we do. I head
this team from a tech side so any questions get in touch!
(nicolas.long@theguardian.com).

More details here (ignore the technology list - more important is good ideas
and a willingness to learn):

[http://underscore.io/jobs/2015-05-20-guardian-
discussion/](http://underscore.io/jobs/2015-05-20-guardian-discussion/)

------
hp685
Cisco is a leading networking, IT and software provider with annual revenues
of $50 billion. We build innovative products that change how people work,
live, play and learn.

We are building a complex Distributed Real-Time system that would run on 25K+
servers spanning the globe; running over a million concurrent applications and
will form the bedrock of Cisco’s manufacturing process. It would control
Intellectual Property and security of our products and gather telemetry data
throughout the life cycle of a product for real-time analytics to facilitate
optimization/process-control.

The software stack is built on Linux, using Python, Java, C++ and Cassandra.
UI. and Analytics dashboards are developed using a mix of Backbone.js,
React.js, JQuery and HTML5.

We are a very small, agile team within Cisco’s Supply Chain Division and we
are looking for new university grads to join the team at our San Jose HQ. You
will have an opportunity to work on the cutting edge of the technology stack
in a fast-paced environment.

We do offer excellent compensation, benefits and relocation assistance.

The ideal candidate will have:

• Demonstrated Python/C++/Java and JavaScript experience;

• In-depth understanding of Algorithms, Operating Systems and Programming
Languages

• Good analytical, problem solving and communication skills

• Familiarity with Linux and Version control systems

• Knowledge of JavaScript frameworks (a plus)

• Knowledge of Cassandra/No-SQL databases (a plus)

• Knowledge of Jenkins/CI framework (a plus)

• Bachelors, Masters or PhD in Computer Science or Computer Engineering

This would be an excellent opportunity to work with an amazing and a fun team.
The team is spread across North America and Asia, has a highly innovative
posture and a casual-friendly working culture.

Please include your Resume and links to Github or academic project portfolio
in your response.

Send your response to harshp@cisco.com

------
jimschley
Codeship | Software Engineer, UX Designer | Boston, Vienna AUT, remote (US/EU)

Codeship is a continuous delivery service. We're running tests and deployments
for thousands of teams and are growing quickly. We're currently a team of 18
and have more than doubled over the last 6 months.

As a developer tools startup we're putting a lot of effort into a great
workflow with testing, code reviews and obviously continuous delivery. We've
written a lot about that on our blog at
[http://blog.codeship.com](http://blog.codeship.com)

more here: [https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

------
bensummers
London, UK - Full time - Haplo

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our core platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do.

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
gisenberg
Attack Pattern / Seattle, WA & Los Angeles, CA / Onsite, Contract and Full-
Time opportunities

Attack Pattern is looking for senior to principal engineers across a variety
of technologies to transform ideas into world-class digital experiences for
our clients. We pride ourselves on being a place developers want to work.

We're looking for C#, Java, iOS and Android development experts to join our
tight-knit team of 12 and help out our clients in the digital distribution and
interactive media space.

Learn more at
[http://attackpattern.com/careers/](http://attackpattern.com/careers/) or
email gabe <at> attackpattern.com

------
jwigg
SugarCRM | Various Locations; REMOTE | Fulltime

SugarCRM is hiring for a wide variety of positions, both technical and
otherwise, in a number of locations, including remote. You can see all the
open positions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr](http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr)

In particular, we're currently looking for a Senior Operations Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3UlTshwm](http://jobvite.com/m?3UlTshwm)

I've been at Sugar for a little over 3 years now and it's honestly the best
job I've ever had. If you have any questions about working here, feel free to
message me.

------
calbear81
San Francisco, CA - CheckMate - On-Site

With the backing of a seasoned management team and experienced investors,
CheckMate is creating a new category of software within the hospitality
industry. CheckMate’s Guest Experience Management platform allows guests to
control their hotel stay from their mobile device. From check-in to check-out
and everything in between, we’re using mobile to create iconic moments for
guests and enabling hotels to deliver superior service. We’re looking for
experienced, intelligent​, ​and hardworking engineers to help bring this
vision to life.

​Please see below for all our openings on the Engineering Team.​

Front-End Engineer - Fluency in JS and CSS is required. Production-level
experience with Ember desired but open to equivalent experience in other
frameworks (Angular, React, etc.) with a strong desire to become an expert in
Ember.​

Software Engineer - Generalist - ​Do you have experience with a technology
stack that includes:​ ​Ruby​ ​/​ ​Rails​ ​/​ ​PostgreSQL​ ​/​ ​Redis​ ​/​
​Memcached​ ​/​ ​Heroku​ ​/​ ​AWS​ ​/​ ​ElasticSearch​ ​/​ ​Go​? Plus
experience with Ruby and Rails and a love of the internet and related
technologies​?

Software QA Lead - We are seeking ​a ​​QA lead​ ​who can​ ​build a world-class
QA team​ ​that is capable of ensuring high quality deployments.​ ​Specifically
we use RSpec for testing our Rails application.

Lead Data Scientist / Engineer - The ideal candidate has an eye for detail,
great communication, and a keenness for problem solving. As our first data
scientist you would also need to have a strong desire to wear many hats from
data science to data analyst to data engineer.

Machine Learning Software Engineer - ​Do you have NLP experience​?​
​E​xtensive experience building and productionizing cutting edge Machine
Learning systems end-to-end? ​Plus ​a good understanding of the mathematical
underpinnings behind Machine Learning algorithms?

Apply here! [https://jobs.lever.co/checkmate/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/checkmate/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
kurtmansperger
Freelance Remote C# Xamarin Forms / Android Mobile Developer (Work from Home
in US)

We are looking for someone to join our team to help further develop a complex
Xamarin.Forms app we created for iPhone and iPad. We are currently extending
to Android phone and tablet and would like someone who has extensive
experience with Android and Xamarin.Forms to assist with that and then work
with the team on a selection of features queued up in our backlog.

Video or Audio streaming experience on Android is a plus. Experience
integrating with Twitter is also beneficial.

More Information and Apply Here:
[http://smrtr.io/Pe-8PQ](http://smrtr.io/Pe-8PQ)

------
brianbarker
MaxPoint Interactive in Austin, TX and Raleigh, NC is hiring for many
positions. I'm a Sr. Software Engineer here, and I can definitely help you get
an interview.

If you're into Data Science or Engineering we're especially excited to meet
you!

We also have a ton of positions in various areas:
[http://maxpoint.com/us/digital-advertising-company/online-
ad...](http://maxpoint.com/us/digital-advertising-company/online-advertising-
careers/online-advertising-jobs)

The benefits are great, office and coworkers are awesome! It has truly been my
favorite job of my career thus far.

Contact me at brian.barker ..at.. maxpoint dot com.

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media.

At Pixlee we work hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve
got a big vision and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

Engineering openings:
[https://pixlee.workable.com/jobs/66247](https://pixlee.workable.com/jobs/66247),
[https://pixlee.workable.com/jobs/70151](https://pixlee.workable.com/jobs/70151)
Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
muloka
Toronto, ON | Codan (Canada) Inc. | Application Developer | Full-time, Onsite

Codan (Canada) Inc. (CCI) is affiliated with the offshore law firm Conyers,
Dill & Pearman LLC. Conyers has offices in Bermuda, Cayman Islands, British
Virgin Islands, Hong Kong, Singapore, Mauritius, Dubai, and London.

We are looking to hire an Application Developer to mainly develop and support
our corporate secretarial applications (and other apps) used worldwide by
Conyers.

We use Ruby & Coldfusion

More information:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58730660](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58730660)

Email us at careers@codancanada.com

------
danbmil99
Company: hiQ Labs

Location: SF

hiQ Labs is pioneering the brand new sector of human capital analytics. We use
real data science to provide insights into employee retention, hiring, and
career enhancement for customers including Facebook, Box.com, Nestle, and The
Gap.

We are seeking a senior engineer to handle a variety of mission-critical tasks
revolving around dev ops, build/test, and infrastructure.

The ideal candidate has 5++ years of experience with UNIX (Linux, OSX),
networking, security, Q/A, testing, continuous integration, and RE. Knowledge
of these systems a big plus: Apache, Django, Jenkins, AWS, Github,
Jira/Confluence, Python, MySQL, mongodb.

Please email your CV or resume to dev.jobs at hiqlabs.com

------
therealarmen
Streamable - NYC

============

Streamable ([https://streamable.com](https://streamable.com)) is a new video
platform that makes it super easy to upload and share videos. No intrusive
ads, no comments, and no signup required. Some perks:

\- Small, tight-knit team pushing daily to millions of users

\- Competitive salary, full benefits, and generous equity grants

\- Awesome location in the center of Williamsburg, Brooklyn NY

\- Higher engineer-to-user ratio than any of the major social networks

============

We're looking for a software engineer that is comfortable working in a modern
stack (Python/Backbone/Redis/Postgres/Nginx). Bonus points if you have prior
experience with FFmpeg.

Please contact me directly at armen@streamable.com.

------
vosper
San Francisco; Chicago - Conversant -
[http://conversantmedia.com](http://conversantmedia.com) \- Machine Learning;
Computer Vision; Data Science; Javascript / UI; Python

Our team applies cutting edge machine-learning and computer-vision
technologies at scale - we apply thousands of labels to millions of pages and
videos. Our APIs process thousands of content queries per second, and all of
this data is presented to the customer in a beautiful, fast UI.

We're looking for engineers with a background or expertise in any of the
following:

\- Machine learning

\- Computer vision

\- Data Science

\- Python (for the web, or for infrastructure)

Please contact me if you're interested: cglennie@conversantmedia.com

------
unquietcode
Full Time - iOS - San Francisco - On Site

Highly is looking for an iOS engineer to build out our mobile offering. We're
currently in beta with a public release coming soon. Now is a great time to
join the team! (Come work with me!) Our investors have also been a blessing,
and continue to inspire us.

Highly is a tool for saving and sharing your favorite text snippets from
around the web. We save people time reading by driving down to the points that
resonate with you and your circle of friends.

[https://highly.co](https://highly.co)
[https://angel.co/highly](https://angel.co/highly)

------
destraynor
Intercom ([http://intercom.io/careers](http://intercom.io/careers))

We are hiring designers, developers, sales, and marketing folks in both San
Francisco and Dublin (Ireland). We are happy to relocate you to either office.

Current HN-worthy roles include: \- Application Security Engineer \- Lead
Software Engineer, Product \- Mobile Engineer, Product \- Software Engineer,
Product \- Software Engineer, Growth \- Software Engineer, Performance &
Scalability \- Product Designer, Growth \- Senior Product Designer \- Senior
Product Manager \- Senior Product Researcher \- Senior Visual Designer

------
golovast
Pasadena, CA - Spokeo

Spokeo is a people search service that organizes information about people into
simple and comprehensive online profiles that are accessible to consumers,
businesses and non-profits.

We are looking for a Sr Systems Engineer (devops) who understands and embraces
the devops philosophy, can work closely with dev teams and is comfortable with
cloud based infrastructure. If you're excited about building big data
architectures and creating a PaaS then you should talk to us.

Our tech stack and role includes:

* Dev: Ruby, Python, Perl or Go

* Config Management

* AWS (or other cloud providers)

* CI/CD

* Docker

* Monitoring

* Spark/Hadoop/Elastic Search/Cassandra

* Netflix OSS stack, Jenkins

* IaaS/PaaS

[http://www.spokeo.com/careers](http://www.spokeo.com/careers)

------
leadpages
Minneapolis, MN | LeadPages (www.LeadPages.net) | 2-days remote, 3-days onsite
| Full-Time

LeadPages is Minnesota's fastest growing startup and we're looking for some
amazing people to join our team! Our team and culture is like no other. We
work remote two days per week and the other three days in our incredible
downtown Minneapolis office. We're a SaaS company with one of the best tech
stacks I've seen yet and... we're a Mac shop! :)

We currently have full-time opportunities available for: \- Senior Python
Engineers (Python, Google App Engine, Grunt, Gulp, Git, Mongo DB, TDD) =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3lghnhw1](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3lghnhw1) \-
JavaScript App Engineers (Angular 2, Anybody??) =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3O2hnhwg](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3O2hnhwg) \-
Automation Engineers (Selenium/Cucumber) =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?321hnhwt](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?321hnhwt) \-
Manual QA =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3r2hnhwT](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3r2hnhwT) \-
DevOps (Automation and Production Engineers) => \- WordPress Plugin Developer
(Scratch plugin development and widgets!) =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3efhnhwT](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3efhnhwT) \-
Front-End Developers (HTML/CSS/JS) =>
[http://jobvite.com/m?31qVshwA](http://jobvite.com/m?31qVshwA)

These are all full time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more!

If you're interested in seeing any of the other positions that we also have
available on our Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or
Operations teams, check out our website at:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/leadpages/jobs](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/leadpages/jobs)

We'd love to talk with you soon!!

~~~
Serow225
Do you have an email address that I could use to get more information
regarding one of the positions? Preferably someone able to answer technical
questions about the position. Thanks in advance!

------
coffeemug
RethinkDB - www.rethinkdb.com - Mountain View, CA - C++ hackers

We're making it dramatically easier for the world to shift to realtime apps
with an exciting new database access model -- instead of polling the database
for changes, the developer can tell RethinkDB to continuously push updated
query results to applications in realtime.

We're hiring C++ engineers to work on performance, the continuous computation
engine, and the distributed system.

RethinkDB is fun, very technically challenging, well-funded, and is growing
very quickly. Intellectually, we're also PL nerds (mostly Lisp and
Haskell/ML), so if that's your cup of tea you'll be right at home!

~~~
aagarwa7
Hi..Where can I apply for this position?

------
bvlaar
Lending Loop | Downtown Toronto | ONSITE | Fulltime

We’re looking for a senior developer that can navigate our whole stack which
includes: Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Salesforce, Heroku, and PostgreSQL.

We’re a hardworking and enthusiastic team building Canada’s first peer to peer
lending marketplace. Working at Lending Loop will keep you on your toes and
will push your problem solving abilities every day. Lending Loop offers a
fast-paced work environment with a focus on execution, small wins and having
fun.

For more information, please visit
[http://www.lendingloop.ca/careers](http://www.lendingloop.ca/careers)

Contact: careers@lendingloop.ca

------
historian1066
Vox Supply Chain - Zurich, Switzerland -
[https://www.voxsupplychain.com](https://www.voxsupplychain.com)

We are hiring Frontend and Full-Stack engineers to join our team. We are a
small team focused on solving a big and difficult problem: how to make global
trade radically easier. We provide end-to-end order fulfillment and logistics
to create amazing buying experiences.

Stack: AngularJS, Scala, AWS, Docker

Full time, on-site, can arrange visa as needed.

More details here:
[https://www.voxsupplychain.com/shop/about/careers](https://www.voxsupplychain.com/shop/about/careers)

------
koblas
Tubular Labs | [http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com) | Mountain
View, CA

Tubular analyzes the engagement of 290+ million viewers and track 1 billion
videos across 30+ platforms including YouTube, Facebook, Vine, Instagram, AOL,
and Yahoo. Our data empowers Video Teams to refine their video content
strategies.

Right now we're looking for:

    
    
      * Front Engineering: AngularJS, CoffeeScript
    
      * Production Engineering (DevOps):  Python, AWS, SaltStack
    
      * Backend Engineering: Python, Cassandra
    

Interested: Contact david@tubularlabs.com or submit online (mention HackerNews
for priority consideration)

------
iangm
BUX ([http://www.getbux.com](http://www.getbux.com)) | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA and relocation

BUX is a trading app that wants to make stock trading accessible to everybody,
in a fun educational way. We're live in the UK and in the Netherlands for now
but soon we're gonna expand. I'm a software engineer there, feel free to ask
me anything.

We're hiring:

* Senior Android Developer: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86238/senior-android-d...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86238/senior-android-developer-bux)

------
KnownSubset
Radialogica [[http://radialogica.com](http://radialogica.com)] | St. Louis, MO
| On-site | fulltime

About us: - Radialogica is a bioinformatics company focused on radiation
oncology. We provide sophisticated software and robust analytics to elevate
quality of care for cancer patients. Our organizational strategy, capabilities
and resources are unified around a deep commitment to quality and value in
oncology, and the goal of reducing the physical and financial burden of cancer
treatment and survivor-ship. We are looking for others to join our team where
you can start to deliver an immediate impact to the healthcare of others
suffering from cancer.

For all positions we value skill-set over tool-set and ability over
qualifications. The team you’re joining is small, highly skilled, and
reasonably good at ping pong. Our offices are relaxed, kitchen is well-
stocked, and we have fluffy dogs on site.

* Network Admin/DevOps - We are looking for relentless problem-solvers to join our DevOps team. You will help us predict the future, figure out when we need new stuff before we need it. Attention to uptimes and familiarity with monitoring concepts. You will talk to the team, and you’ll work closely with others within the company to bring projects from planning to launch.

* Front-end Developer - Someone focused on delivering products with a great UX. Experience building fat JS MVC apps, designing complex stateful apps in a maintainable way, with data visualization using D3 or Processing. Knowledgeable of HTML5, ES6, CSS3, and Web standards are important. You should be able to rapidly prototype features and designs.

* Back-end Developer - Experienced developers, who have worked on a decent number of products, have a propensity for shipping often, probably with years of experience and amazing coding chops (those having left coding behind them—this isn't the company for you, unfortunately). If you are a polyglot thinker/Functional language lover then you earn bonus points. You should be eager to learn/teach other on the team about TDD, continuous integration, and functional paradigms.

Shoot any questions or apply by emailing nathan@radialogica.com

------
rsamvit
Equidate ([https://www.equidateinc.com/](https://www.equidateinc.com/)) is a
marketplace for equity in private companies. We give employees at pre-IPO
companies liquidity for their shares, and we let investors invest in these
pre-IPO companies. We've probably facilitated transactions for every major
$5B+ tech company at this point.

\- We're profitable, growing, 9 people, and located in San Francisco

\- We're Y Combinator alumni and are deeply technical

\- Looking for full stack engineers

\- We use Python, Clojure, React, React Native, Postgres, Redis

Contact us at jobs [at] equidateinc.com

fintech finance stocks investing trading markets VISA INTERN FULLTIME

------
meifamous
Famous Industries | San Francisco | Full Time On Site

We are hiring software engineers to our Framework Team:
[http://famous.org/framework/](http://famous.org/framework/)

We are hiring WebGL, 3D and graphics engineers to our Engine team:
[http://famous.org/](http://famous.org/)

We are hiring devops, QA, frontend, backend and full stack engineers:
famo.us/jobs

We are hiring a Corporate Controller and Office Manager as well. Shoot me an
email with any questions m@famo(dot)us

[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us)

Thanks!

------
williamhsu
Lunchcruit [[http://www.lunchcruit.com](http://www.lunchcruit.com)] | San
Francisco | Onsite

Lunchcruit helps companies meet great talent over a zero-commitment free
lunch. Lunchcruits are fun, casual, and a great way to explore companies
around you while building more organic relationships.

*We're looking for our first few employees to join our team!

Hiring for:

    
    
       -Business Development Manager
    
       -Front-end Developer
    

To apply, send a lunch request :) -
[http://www.lunchcruit.com/lunch/lunchcruit](http://www.lunchcruit.com/lunch/lunchcruit)

------
dharma1
Canonical, London, UK, full time, on-site
[http://www.canonical.com](http://www.canonical.com)

Visual Designer

We are looking for a midweight UI/UX designer to work on convergent Ubuntu
user interfaces on phones, tablets and desktop.

You should be a good communicator and a team player, have an excellent eye for
clean, functional design and experience designing for mobile/responsive web.

Prototyping skills with the technology of your choice would be a bonus, but
not required. We use a combination of JS/HTML/QML/After Effects for
prototyping.

This is primarily a Visual Design position, with some UX involved.

Contact me at jouni.helminen@canonical.com

No agents please.

------
mslate
LeadGenius Berkeley, CA | Engineering/Product | Full-Time, On-site

We research lists of prospective customers for our clients who are VPs of
sales and marketing. We're a company with a large social mission in creating
employment for the 600+ team of crowd workers who use our platform to do the
research.

Our engineering team is small and efficient, working w/ semi-structured data
in Postgres/ElasticSearch and building out a few client-side apps in
AngularJS.

Candidates with quantitative analytics backgrounds are strongly encouraged to
apply:

[https://jobs.lever.co/leadgenius](https://jobs.lever.co/leadgenius)

------
kasistodev
Kasisto - [http://kasisto.com](http://kasisto.com) | New York, NY | Full-Time
| On Site

Kasisto augments mobile financial applications by enabling intelligent
conversations using the perfect mix of speech, text and touch interfaces.

We are building a core team of gifted, highly motivated and enthusiastic
engineers and designers to create our conversational AI platform and next
generation virtual personal assistants. Right now we are looking for really
bright people to join our team.

Principal Software Engineer – AI

Senior Speech Engineer

Senior Java Engineer

[http://kasisto.com/careers-2](http://kasisto.com/careers-2)

info@kasisto.com

------
dia80
London | Large Hedge Fund | ONSITE

My 3 person interest rate trading group is seeking a talented developer with
MSc or above CS qualification who can help us grow through automating workflow
and implementing new trading models.

We have production code in python, C# and haskell.

You will need experience of python and be able to demonstrate that you have
solved tough problems in the past (academic / work / personal projects).

If you are motivated, smart & proactive with strong quantitative skills we can
provide an environment where your contribution will make an impact on the
bottom line and you will be rewarded appropriately.

Great comp + benefits

Drop me an email with your CV (in my profile) Thanks!

------
dangraetzer
MADRID and CIUDAD REAL, SPAIN

We are a gambling technology and services provider servicing 25% of the
Spanish market and a number of international clients across Europe, Asia and
Latin America.

We're looking for young, energetic and talented C#, Test & Frontend (Angular)
Engineers and DevOps to join our product incubation team, that want to work in
an exciting international industry and enjoy the amazing life that Spain has
to offer.

Roles are onsite and you must have a working visa or EU passport.

Email Daniel Graetzer @ daniel@mediatechsolutions.es
[http://www.mediatechsolutions.es](http://www.mediatechsolutions.es)

------
machrider
Goodreads | San Francisco, Sunnyvale, and Seattle | Engineering full-time

We're the world's largest site for readers and book recommendations; we'd love
to talk to you if you share our passion for technology and the impact we can
make with it on readers and the book industry.

We are hiring engineers for several parts of our site, including our UX, Back
End, iOS, Community, Android, Authors, and Social Reader teams.

Please check [https://www.goodreads.com/jobs](https://www.goodreads.com/jobs)
for descriptions of any of these and reach out to katd@goodreads.com if you
have any questions.

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We launched in February on iOS ("Best New Apps") -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-
goog...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-googliath/)
We also won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

WHAT WE DO: Vurb is creating a single app mobile search and sharing experience
- partnering with services like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather
than jumping between different apps to find something, we're delivering a
cohesive experience in one place - an app you'll use every day.

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint +
others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects and TB’s of data

\- Develop mobile apps for not only scaling app performance but architecting
the app to support a growing number of services and verticals

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer / DevOps - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, devops. JavaScript, node.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Product Designer - strong mobile UI/UX skills

* Growth Lead - drive growth initiatives across product and marketing

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com
| On-site only, H1B transfers OK

------
dangraetzer
MADRID and CIUDAD REAL, SPAIN

We are a gambling technology and services provider servicing 25% of the
Spanish market and a number of international clients across Europe, Asia and
Latin America.

We're looking for young, energetic and talented C#, Test & Frontend (Angular)
Engineers and DevOps to join our product incubation team, that want to work in
an exciting international industry and enjoy the amazing life that Spain has
to offer.

Roles are onsite and you must have a working visa or EU passport.

Email Daniel Graetzer @ daniel@mediatechsolutions.es
[http://www.mediatechsolutions.es](http://www.mediatechsolutions.es)

------
doxcf434
EpicGames - [https://epicgames.com/jobs](https://epicgames.com/jobs) \- Cary,
NC and Bellevue, WA

Leading AAA game engine, UnrealEngine.

Systems Engineers/DevOps | Stack today: C++/UE4, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
Redis, RabbitMQ/SNS/SQS, Ansible, Docker | Looking at Kubernetes, Messos,
EMR/Spark.

Developing a next gen gaming platform, small execution oriented teams, very
well funded (self-funded) company, engineering focused from the top down,
encourages OSS contributions. Opportunity to directly affect millions of users
with your ideas and the gaming industry as a whole.

~~~
bloodorange
You folks have the best toolchain for making games. My best experience working
on a game engine+editor combo was when I used Unreal Engine. It's a pity that
you only have openings in usa.

~~~
doxcf434
Actually we have some flexibility, if you need to work from a location we
don't have an office in, mention it in your submission.

------
andyhmltn
DueDil - London - [https://www.duedil.com/](https://www.duedil.com/)

-DueDil is a high growth technology business on a mission to contextualise the world’s private company information.

-Our research tool is used by over 1,000,000 people to find opportunities and risks within businesses.

We're currently hiring for Full Stack, Back End, Data Engineers and Front End:
[https://www.duedil.com/careers](https://www.duedil.com/careers)

Github - [http://github.com/duedil-ltd](http://github.com/duedil-ltd) :)

------
cmoser328
Handshake (Palo Alto, CA)
[https://joinhandshake.com/](https://joinhandshake.com/) \- Multiple Positions
- Full-time, On Site

Handshake is the next generation of Career Service Management application
intertwined with an advanced career network. Handshake accomplishes three
things:

Students: Students can easily filter to find the most relevant jobs, events,
open interviews, and find companies that match their career preferences.
Student profiles are designed to highlight their academic achievements,
extracurricular, and professional skills.

Employers: can search for and manage relationships with prospective
candidates. Employers post jobs, events, and interviews through Handshake.
They can track talent pipelines and connect with students who have attended
past events or are following the company.

Universities: Handshake delivers an intuitive tool for university career
centers to bridge the gap between recruiting employers and students.
Universities can manage students, alumni, recruitment events, interviews, job
postings, mass email, internships, and co-ops.

Check out the following links for open roles!

Director of Mobile Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/72049](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/72049)

Lead UI/UX Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/72056](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/72056)

Software QA Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/72058](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/72058)

Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/72053](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/72053)

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake)

------
olearydanielj
Conteneo, Inc. / Mountain View, CA / Full Time, Onsite Conteneo’s products and
services help employees, customers and partners work better together. Around
the world, forward-looking companies are using the Conteneo Collaboration
Cloud to be more productive, innovative and competitive.

We are looking for a web design lead to take the visual design of our
collaboration cloud platform to the next level.

If you are interested in applying or want to find out more, please go to
[http://conteneo.co/jobs/#FEL](http://conteneo.co/jobs/#FEL).

Dan O'Leary CTO, Conteneo, Inc.

------
ryanSrich
Catalyze | Madison WI | REMOTE

If you're looking to solve complex technical and security problems, Catalyze
might be a great fit. We're growing pretty rapidly and looking for:

• Software Engineers

• Network Engineers

• DevOps Engineers

• Sales associates

We'll soon be adding a front-end web developer role as well (we haven't listed
that job yet).

We proudly support remote work and have folks living in Texas, California,
Oregon, Wisconsin, Missouri, and New Mexico. If you're interested in learning
more feel free to reach out directly or by applying through our jobs site -
[https://jobs.lever.co/catalyze](https://jobs.lever.co/catalyze) .

~~~
Akkuma
As a heads up for others, Catalyze contacted me to see if I would relocate,
prior to speaking to me at all, as they said they were prioritizing those
willing to be local.

------
f00biebletch
Grammarly | San Francisco or Kyiv | Full Time

[https://www.grammarly.com/jobs](https://www.grammarly.com/jobs)

Profitable NLP/ML startup with offices in SF and Kyiv. We need a wide range of
skills, from NLP hackers proficient in Lisp, to middle tier engineers solid in
Erlang, Haskell, Scala, and Java, to front end engineers passionate about
amazing user experiences. We are actively working in Deep Learning and ML and
need the finest engineers and computer scientists as we pursue our mission.

Feel free to reach out directly to kevin dot mcintire at grammarly dot com for
more info.

------
ianzabel
thoughtbot - Web Developer - Chicago, Austin

Build great products while contributing to our community with open source,
writing, speaking, events, and more. Our team works in a relaxed and
educational environment. We use the latest technologies and embrace agile
philosophies. Everything we do is predicated on having a great team and a
culture of learning. We work a sustainable pace of 40 hours/week, consulting
for clients four days/week.

Apply at [https://thoughtbot.com/jobs/web](https://thoughtbot.com/jobs/web) or
email me at ian[at]thoughtbot.com

------
hdinh
Place Pixel - New York, NY - Software Engineer - ONSITE

Place Pixel is an early stage startup looking for engineers who want to make a
huge impact on the product. If you know location data, maps, machine learning,
or natural language processing, we want to talk to you.

We are a Clojure / ClojureScript / Python shop. We’re small and looking to
grow with strong engineers. Compensation will be salary plus meaningful
equity. As an early engineer you'll help decide what to build, what to improve
on, and even our product roadmap going forward.

If you're interested please send me an email with your resume:
hung@placepixel.com

------
jiahen
VRcollab — Singapore

Our aim is to develop an editor for future Virtual Reality website using
ThreeJS and NodeJS to provide Virtual Reality experience creator a place to
share their ideas and create what they imagine collaboratively.

How do you represent html <table> in 3d. A 3d table.

We will be build a new markup language for modular 3d with web component.

INTERNS are welcome. We do provide VISA.

More information about VRcollab:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91077/javascript-
devel...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91077/javascript-developer-to-
help-build-virtual-vrcollab)

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide ☆ Berlin - Zurich ☆ Full Time ☆ ONSITE

With over 25,000 things to do, GetYourGuide is the world's largest marketplace
for tours and activities, and we keep growing every day. We are totally data
driven and are ramping our our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data scientists ☆ DevOps ☆ Front-end engineers ☆ Back-end
engineers

We currently use technologies such as Chef, Nginx, Apache, HAProxy, PHP,
MySQL, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL, and Node.js

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://careers.getyourguide.com/](http://careers.getyourguide.com/)

------
LisaG
San Francisco CA Full-time / Onsite

New, somewhat stealth startup, for profit company focused on social good.

We have a very talented team so far comprised of : full stack web dev, data
architect, 2 junior software engineers, CTO, CEO (me), 2 marketing people, and
a business operations person.

We are looking to add a designer and devops.

We work out of the top floor of my house for now - it is a comfortable space.
We have funding. The team members we have so far are wonderful to work with,
everyone gets along well, and we all feel like what we are building is work
that matters.

Please email me if you want to hear more about the team, the stack, and the
product.

~~~
vesnalorem
Hi Lisa, what is your email? Thanks.

------
carpe171
Sellbrite - Los Angeles, CA - Fulltime - Onsite

Multichannel e-commerce selling SaaS backed by Idealab
[https://angel.co/sellbrite](https://angel.co/sellbrite)

Our stack: Postgres, Rails, AngularJS. Entirely web-based app.

Mid-Senior Software Engineer
[http://sellbrite.workable.com/jobs/33138](http://sellbrite.workable.com/jobs/33138)

Mid-Senior Front-end Developer
[http://sellbrite.workable.com/jobs/33295](http://sellbrite.workable.com/jobs/33295)

email me: wade at sellbrite.com

------
Splendor
Balihoo | Boise, Idaho

==Openings==

    
    
        - Software Engineer
        - Data Analyst
    

==Contact==

Visit [http://balihoo.com/about/careers/](http://balihoo.com/about/careers/)
for more information.

==About Balihoo==

Balihoo is a software plus services company that is leading innovation at the
intersection of advertising, marketing and technology. Our software-based
solution has been deployed with several prominent national brands and is
utilized by these companies to market locally. Our culture is what makes us a
great company - all candidates must be a strong cultural fit.

------
olearydanielj
Conteneo, Inc. / Mountain View, CA / Full Time, Onsite

Conteneo’s products and services help employees, customers and partners work
better together. Around the world, forward-looking companies are using the
Conteneo Collaboration Cloud to be more productive, innovative and
competitive.

We are looking for a web design lead to take the visual design of our
collaboration cloud platform to the next level.

If you are interested in applying or want to find out more, please go to
[http://conteneo.co/jobs/#FEL](http://conteneo.co/jobs/#FEL).

Dan O'Leary CTO, Conteneo, Inc.

------
rdl
CloudFlare | [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG | VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance over 2 million sites, including this one.

We're hiring for a variety of roles -- started the year at 128 and hope to end
around 256, and will be at 175 by the beginning of August. This is a perfect
time to join -- product market fit is established, but there's a lot of great
engineering, product, sales, and support work to be done. We've publicly said
we're profitable and on track for long term success.

You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

1) Billing engineer -- someone to take the lead as we build a new billing
system.

2) VP Engineering -- continuing to build and scale a great engineering team

3) Principal Engineer -- owning the WWW stack which we use for control and
administrative functions internally and for customers, and managing a move to
a modern microservices model.

We've recently opened a Singapore office and are hiring
sales/support/operations personnel there.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link.

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal | Onsite in San Francisco | Engineering | Full Time

MyFitnessPal helps more than 85 million people live healthier, happier lives
and we’re looking for passionate engineers to join us! We’re currently hiring
for our backend, mobile (iOS), data and devops teams.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Check out all of our open roles and come make a difference with us:
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs)

------
ivanzhao
. ==================== Notion – San Francisco ==================== "We shape
our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us" The goal is to democratize
software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal computing, an average
person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd like to change that.
A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out there.
There's small group of us. You need to be able to make things and think
conceptually. [https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

------
evk1
CircleUp ([https://circleup.com/](https://circleup.com/)) - San Francisco +
Remote (US only)

We are an investment platform that helps small non-tech businesses raise
money. Our companies make products that are on the shelves of stores like
Costco & Whole Foods.

We are on a Python + AngularJS stack and are using machine learning & data
science to change the way these kinds of businesses get financed.

TO APPLY:
[https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/](https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/)

------
merinid
Enigma Technologies -- [http://enigma.io](http://enigma.io) \-- New York, NY
ONSITE

At Enigma we make sense of the world through data. We're connecting data to
the curious minds and hungry algorithms that need it to drive better
decisions. This is an ambitious project, so we are recruiting aggressively and
trying to find not only the smartest people in the world, but those who are
genuinely passionate and curious about our endeavors.

[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
bengtan
Hippware | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite and remote | Full-time

Hippware is a brand-new early stage (stealth mode) startup looking for two
experienced software developers or engineers. We’re building an exciting new
app that’s focused on the consumer space and will heavily integrate messaging
and location data to deliver a brand new experience to our users. If you’re
interested in mobile/backend development, working with a fast paced and highly
talented team and you love pushing the envelope, then we’d love to talk to
you.

Please send expressions of interest or questions to: jobs at hippware dot com

~~~
bengtan
=== Front-end ===

★ Development of a social iOS app using javascript and React Native.
Communicates to a XMPP backend.

★ Other platforms (Android, web) at a later time (maybe).

★ Tools: github, jira

\--

General requirements

\--

★ Eager to learn new skills

★ Solid technical background

★ Ability for independent, analytical thinking

★ Ability for self-learning

\--

Technical mandatory requirements (Primary)

\--

★ A deep knowledge of, and hands-on experience with, javascript.

★ Experience using source control software.

Technical desirable requirements (Secondary)

★ React Native

★ XMPP

★ Mobile development (iOS/Android)

★ A well-known javascript framework (or two)

★ git, github

★ Contributions to an open-source project

------
Kburgoon78
Trading Technologies (TT) makes trading software for the world’s professional
traders. Please submit your resume to careers@tradingtechnologies.com

UI Designer & Developer, Web Developer, Documentation & Training, Javascript
Developer, Senior Javascript Developer, Mobile Applications Developer, Systems
Engineer, Software Developer (C++), Senior Software Developer (C++), Software
Engineer, Enterprise Solutions, Sales Account Manager (New York), Network
Engineer (London), Dev Ops Engineer (London), Software Support Analyst
(London), Dev Ops Engineer (Singapore)

------
SitefinitySE
Telerik Sitefinity | Waltham, MA | On Site | Full Time

Sales Engineer

We are looking for a Sales Engineer to join the Sitefinity team. .NET
experience would be ideal, but really any OOP experience will transfer. We are
a small SE team in the US, but growing as we move from mid-market to
enterprise and selling new products to tackle advanced marketing analytics and
machine learning in addition to our core CMS offering.

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/progress/job/oHJY0fw8](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/progress/job/oHJY0fw8)

------
dwelo
REMOTE We are a home automation company targeting the multifamily space. We
supply devices, support, installation, computational infrastructure and user
interfaces which tie it all together. Our goal is to make an automation
product so polished that users forget it exists. We are the first company
nailing the home automation experience in a way that can realistically see
mass adoption.

Senior Python Dev: [http://www.dwelo.com/senior-python-
developer](http://www.dwelo.com/senior-python-developer)

------
jmusighi
Sesh • Los Angeles, CA or REMOTE • Full-time • CTO • jeremy@joinsesh.com

Sesh is looking for a CTO. A strong technologist— an architect, builder,
thinker, researcher, tester, and tinkerer— with a passion for building
products that help people and improve society.

Sesh is the Uber for life coaching. Our app connects users via live video with
highly vetted life coaches who are experts at improving emotional wellness,
habits, goals, and relationships.

We're currently stealth, with recent funding from the Founder of Tinder, among
others.

Competitive cash & equity compensation.

Please contact CEO Jeremy Musighi at jeremy@joinsesh.com.

------
twovi
Codero Hosting - Overland Park KS and Austin TX

Codero Hosting is a leading provider of Dedicated, Managed, and Cloud Hosting
services. We offer a fun, challenging, and rewarding working environment and
the opportunity to work with world-class talent to help you build a world-
class career.

Codero is looking for highly motivated Full Stack Engineers in Austin TX and
Overland Park, KS.

Check out our job postings on:
[http://www.codero.com/company/careers/](http://www.codero.com/company/careers/)

Or feel free to email me your resume, tmartin@codero.com

------
Clairesheng
Wiredcraft ([http://wiredcraft.com/](http://wiredcraft.com/)) -- One of our
offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
this year.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color
,theory,...).[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Technical project manager; you're comfortable fitting entire technical
architectures in your head, you have a burning desire to see things done.

\- Online marketing intern; we'd love some help with growth hacking our
products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

~~~
ftrc
Any news about this office in Berlin?

------
tosbourn
Innovation Enterprise - London, ONSITE.

I am one of the Ruby devs there and we want to expand our team.

We are looking for Ruby folk who have experience with Rails, TDD, and
preferably scaling out existing projects. DevOps skills would also be a huge
plus.

Happy to share a full job spec to anyone who is interested, or you can go
here; [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/28683/software-
develop...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/28683/software-developer-
ruby-on-rails-ie-innovation-enterprise)

Applications to tosbourn@theiegroup.com

------
guiseppecalzone
HelloSign ([https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com)) is hiring
for a lot of roles:
[https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

Full time | Onsite | San Francisco

We're an API focused company.

Here's more about our API, if you'd like to learn more about what we're
working on: [https://www.hellosign.com/api](https://www.hellosign.com/api)

We have a lot of traction and we're growing fast.

------
keithgabryelski
Jebbit, Inc. [[http://jebbit.com](http://jebbit.com)] | Boston, MA

# Mid-Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer

Jebbit is a young adtech startup that powers Post-Click Engagement™ for some
of the World’s largest brands. Jebbit’s products enhance after-the-click
activities for brands’ online advertising campaigns, increasing the time and
quality of engagement whilst providing campaign and consumer analytics through
a self-service platform. Jebbit was recently lauded as “One of the World’s top
25 most Promising new Companies” by CNBC and is headquartered in Boston’s
historic Faneuil Hall.

Job Description Joining the Jebbit team will give you immediate ownership of
our consumer-facing products as you’ll be working in a small team of
developers build and ship features on a daily basis. You’ll be responsible for
the planning and execution of sprints, building feature functionality, and
maintaining and scaling our existing application. Ideally you'd have
experience with AWS and building high-powered analytics systems. We’re a young
startup and we’re growing our team with excited, resourceful individuals.

RESONSIBILITIES:

Be awesome

Write clean, maintainable and efficient code

Design robust, scalable and secure features

Contribute in all phases of the development lifecycle

Follow best practices (testing, continuous integration, SCRUM, refactoring,
code standards)

Drive continuous adoption and integration of relevant new technologies into
design

QUALIFICATIONS:

BS/MS degree in Computer Science, or equivalent experience

5+ years of experience developing software in a production environment

Proven working experience in developing applications with Ruby on Rails

A firm grasp of object oriented analysis and design

Passion for writing great, simple, clean, efficient code

Good knowledge of relational databases (PostgreSQL a plus)

Demonstrable knowledge of front-end technologies such as JavaScript, HTML,
HTML5, CSS, JQuery

Experience with Ember.js and/or Node.js is a big plus

------
jgritman
REMOTE - Help Scout, a help desk software company, is looking for a couple of
engineers to join our team. 75% of the team is remote and we work hard to
support a remote team culture. Please check out the job descriptions here:

Mobile Software Engineer - [https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/75879](https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/75879)

PHP Software Engineer - [https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/77887](https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/77887)

------
jackrabbitTX
Jackrabbit Mobile | Austin, TX

Hi all we are hiring _iOS & Android Developers_ for some exciting upcoming
opportunities. Familiarity with modern software development processes and
working in an agile team is required.

We’re a fast-paced and quickly growing team tackling some very cool projects
from awesome local Austin startups to larger enterprise. Send an email to
hire@jackrabbitmobile.com or visit the link below.

[http://www.jackrabbitmobile.com/jobs/](http://www.jackrabbitmobile.com/jobs/)

We build awesome tech with awesome people =)

------
jackrabbitatx
Jackrabbit Mobile | Austin, TX

Hi all we are hiring _iOS & Android Developers_ for some exciting upcoming
opportunities. Familiarity with modern software development processes and
working in an agile team is required.

We’re a fast-paced and quickly growing team tackling some very cool projects
from awesome local Austin startups to larger enterprise. Send an email to
hire@jackrabbitmobile.com or visit the link below.

[http://www.jackrabbitmobile.com/jobs/](http://www.jackrabbitmobile.com/jobs/)

We build awesome tech with awesome people =)

------
Clairesheng
Wiredcraft ([http://wiredcraft.com/](http://wiredcraft.com/)) -- One of our
offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
this year.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color
,theory,...).[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Technical project manager; you're comfortable fitting entire technical
architectures in your head, you have a burning desire to see things done.

\- Online marketing intern; we'd love some help with growth hacking our
products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
ian3149
Kentik -- San Francisco

Ever wanted to build your own time series database? C, Go, Lua, Node, postgres
hacking on offer.

We just raised a series A and are looking to build out several new products.
We're a SaaS netflow company. What this means in practice is that we're
building a custom db, and then building a visualization layer on top of this.
The two layers speak SQL to each other or customers can query the db directly
via any psql client.

[https://www.kentik.com/careers](https://www.kentik.com/careers)

Remote possible. pye at kentik dot com

------
YogeeKnows
Sogeti USA \ Chicago \ ONSITE,Fulltime

Position1 : J.BSA 1\. Solid BA profile who knows Agile, Epic/User Story
creation, Requirement documentation, traceability etc. 2\. Knowledge on tools
like JIRA is preferred

Position2 : Web Designer on HTML5 / CSS 3 1\. experience of HTML5 and CSS3 web
designing with Charts and Graphs expertise, D3.js expertise

Position3 ( Tester) : 1\. Senior Functional Tester (Experienced Manual Tester
– Can be on his own, understand requirements, and perform manual functional
testing and cross browser testing)

Please email your cvs to yogee1105@gmail.com

------
vuknje
TVbeat | Zagreb, Croatia | ONSITE |
[https://tvbeat.com/careers#jobs](https://tvbeat.com/careers#jobs)

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer - C++
      - Software Engineer - C++
      - Senior Frontend Developer (AngularJS, D3.js)
      - Software Development Engineer - Frontend
      - Software Engineer, Backend, C++, Threading
      - Senior Product Manager
      - Technical Support Engineer
      - Dedicated Support Engineer
      - Dedicated Support Engineer
      - Client Service Executive
      - Big Data Engineer

------
okhudeira
Pangea - Chicago, IL

Devops (AWS, .NET, Linux/Windows, MySQL, Redis) - Full-time

We’re an early stage startup engineering team seeking another passionate
polyglot. As a Site Reliability Engineer, you’ll be an unrelenting individual
willing to brave the storm of learning. We’re a startup with assumptions to
validate and a product to build, refine and improve. You will make Pangea
production-ready.

Full job description at [https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-
engineer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-engineer.html)

~~~
wglb
Also posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812901)
with a bit more detail.

------
peterhunt
Smyte · San Francisco, CA (Onsite)

We're building trust and safety infrastructure for the internet. Right now,
we're focused on shutting down fraud on two-sided marketplaces and harassment
and spam on social networks.

We're looking for data infra engineers -- basically, engineers who have built
infrastructure for analytics products -- and business operations roles.

We're pre-A and funded by top investors (including YC). Check out
[https://www.smyte.com/jobs](https://www.smyte.com/jobs) for more information.

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a pretty small team (currently 14 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, we are migrating away
from that. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger,
Flyway, AngularJS, Bootstrap, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible. All
new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours, 100%
of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability to
build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks
and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR
AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash folder so let's
save each other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who
are already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

------
alexdmoore
NodePrime, Golang Software Engineer, San Francisco

[http://jobs.nodeprime.com/apply/NpbMMu/Software-Engineer-
GOG...](http://jobs.nodeprime.com/apply/NpbMMu/Software-Engineer-GOGolang)

NodePrime is bringing visibility, flexibility and performance to datacenter
infrastructure. We have built a vendor agnostic solution for aggregating,
analyzing and automating machines and the data they generate at scale. We have
25 people and are looking to expand rapidly to keep up with customer demand.

------
andylei
Addepar, Application Security Engineer -- Onsite, Mountain View, CA

We are looking for an Application Security Engineer to focus on improving our
engineering from a security perspective. If you want to solve real world
security problems, are passionate about not only breaking applications, but
also building them right, you should apply for this role. You'll need to be
able to wear various hats in the course of a single day, and have the ability
to solve problems quickly and efficiently.

Join us: careers.addepar.com Or email careers [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
jessicahyejin
HandStack | SoMa, San Francisco, CA (onsite preferred, remote & intern ok)
Mobilize thousands. Fast. | handstack.com

Are you passionate about politics, community organizing, activism, or
connecting people?

HandStack is an online tool for coordinating thousands of people, in real
time, for political campaigns and community organizations.

==positions==

Looking for strong mobile web app development experience: A full-stack
developer with experience in Angular, Cordova, and Ionic. We're part of the
Tumml accelerator.

Reach out to jess (at) handstack dot com. We're happy to chat!

------
jurihandl
Austria - Melk [http://cloud19.at/jobs/python-web-entwickler-
gesucht](http://cloud19.at/jobs/python-web-entwickler-gesucht)

We are cloud19 and we are looking for a full time python developer. Our
project go from small websites to large intranets and webshop systems.

Required: \- Good python knowledge \- Good Linux and OSX knowledge

Nice to have: \- Experience with Zope/Plone \- Experience with HTML / CSS / JS
\- Experience with Git

If you are interested, check the link above or leave us a message at
office@cloud19.at

------
ryandotsmith
Chain.com - San Francisco - ONSITE

We are building a digital asset platform using block chain technology. Our
company is well funded by leading VCs (khosla, rre, sv angel) and by our
customers (nasdaq and first data to name a few...)

We are looking for systems engineers and security / operations folks. We are a
small, friendly, diverse team who values empathy, hard work, and kindness. If
you are interested in building critical financial infrastructure, please reach
out! I'd love to get a grab a cup of coffee and talk shop.

\- Ryan Smith. Chain CTO. ryan@chain.com

------
pla3rhat3r
Plunk | Business Development Manager | ANY MARKET | Full-Time

Plunk is a digital marketing agency based in Portland, OR. We are currently
looking for more Business Development Managers to help grow our business in a
variety of markets. You will work to be an advocate locally and understand
which partnerships make sense for Plunk as we grow to reach new clients.

For more information, or to apply please send your resume and information to
jobs@plunkus.com

To check out Plunk you can go to [http://plunkus.com](http://plunkus.com)

------
JustinAiken
Southern Utah, or more likely: [REMOTE]

[Ruby] [Rails] [Ruby on Rails]

Smartcare is looking for the a full time Rails person.

I'm the consultant that built the initial pieces, now they're looking for the
right person to take it over..

Read about it at
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/1795](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/1795),
and if you apply mention you saw it on Hackernews... if you can demonstrate
code that shows you can build Rails apps more complex than standard CRUD,
you'll be at the top of the list.

~~~
cllns
Consider using more inclusive language (re: "Rails guy", "right guy")

~~~
JustinAiken
Thanks for pointing out, edited!

------
rphan
Box | Onsite SF Bay Area | Engineering | Full time

We're hiring across all teams - from frontend to backend to everything in
between. Check out our careers page to find out more:
[https://www.box.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.box.com/careers/engineering/)

However, our high priority roles include: \- Android: goo.gl/A3NzlJ \-
Frontend Frameworks: goo.gl/7wK5SN \- Infrastructure: goo.gl/nxxgdo

I'm happy to answer any questions below! Or email me at rosetta@box.com

------
psmech
Digit Game Studio | Dublin, Ireland

[https://www.digitgaming.com/careers/](https://www.digitgaming.com/careers/)
[https://www.kingsoftherealm.com](https://www.kingsoftherealm.com)

We're hiring for roughly 30 different positions related to making high quality
MMO RTS games for web and mobile. We help with relocation, we'll even pay your
first rent.

Ireland is a super friendly country and Digit is the largest and the most
successful Irish game studio.

------
avar
Booking.com - Amsterdam, The Netherlands; VISA

My employer is always hiring for tech-related jobs on location in Amsterdam.
Relocation assistance is provided, further details at
[https://workingatbooking.com/department/technology/](https://workingatbooking.com/department/technology/)

I work as a Senior Developer there in backend infrastructure and would be
happy to answer any questions you may have or otherwise help you along in the
hiring process. My E-Mail is in my profile.

------
gregclermont
Paris, France - LiveMentor - Full-Stack Ruby/Rails Developer

We help people learn better and faster by connecting them with the mentor they
need.

As first technical employee, you'll have a determining impact on our culture
and product. Current team of 5: CEO, operations lead, CTO, product lead, and
marketing lead.

Full-time, ONSITE (mostly)

Complete posting (in French): [https://www.livementor.com/a-propos-de-
LiveMentor#fullstack](https://www.livementor.com/a-propos-de-
LiveMentor#fullstack)

Drop me a line at gregoire@livementor.com

------
champion
HubSpot is hiring for software developers in Cambridge/Boston and Dublin.

Looking for front-end (React/Flux, Backbone, ES6/CoffeeScript) and back-end
(java, hbase, kafka, hadoop) developers who enjoy working in small teams that
own significant parts of our products.

Developer autonomy and responsibility are what fuels our product culture. Our
marketing & sales platform help small businesses grow.

More on our team, culture and roles:
[http://product.hubspot.com/](http://product.hubspot.com/)

------
mace
★★★ June is hiring! — San Francisco, CA ★★★

We just came out of stealth and are looking for smart and creative software
and hardware engineers to join us on our mission to bring innovation to the
kitchen and home. Specifically, we're looking for:

    
    
      • Android UI Engineer
      • Embedded Engineer
      • Mechanical Product Design Engineer 
      • Hardware Engineer
      • Server Engineer
    

Send us your resume at
[https://juneoven.com/jobs.html](https://juneoven.com/jobs.html)

------
chiamonkey
Indigenous Software ([http://indigenous.io](http://indigenous.io)) | San
Diego, CA and Virtual

Indigenous is building a content, commerce, CRM and marketing platform for
small businesses and freelancers. We're looking for:

    
    
      * Software Developers (MEAN Stack - Contract, FTE), and;
      * a Product Manager (Contract, FTE), and;
      * a UX/Usability Expert (Contract).
    

For consideration, send resume and/or portfolio to Chris at
jobs@indigenous.io.

------
colindean
IBM Watson | Multiple positions | Pittsburgh | Onsite | Full-time | Citizen;
Visa for well-qualified candidates | Scala; Java; Angular.js; Bootstrap;
Python; Ruby; Watson Explorer

IBM Watson in Pittsburgh has several open positions as of this posting.

[http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs](http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs)

* Watson Technical Product Manager

* Watson User Interface (UI) Junior Developer

* Watson Quality Engineer

* Watson Support Explorer Engineer

If you apply, please ensure that you apply fully by clicking the link in the
email you receive later today. People frequently miss that step and leave
their application incomplete!

I’m the software engineer tech lead on the Watson Explorer connectivity team
and former consultant with the product's Professional Services team.

We’re looking for folks versed in Java, Scala, and the Ruby on Rails stack.
The UI positions are heavily focused on Angular.js and Bootstrap. QA leans
Python. We're in new development mode right now, so if you like to start from
nothing, you'll like what we're doing.

We do things like TDD, real actual pair programming†, kanban, agile-ish
planning (IBM Design Thinking, not some convoluted buzzword bullshit),
automated builds, “use the right tool for the job even if it’s not an IBM
product”, and daily stand ups that, for the most part, never run past 15
minutes.

We like to have fun, too, having regular board game lunches and evenings,
hosting meetup events, weekly communal lunch cooked by one or more of our
fantastic cooks, and managers that are incredibly full-of-clue and treat us
like the adults we all are.

We try to keep our interview process as bullshit-free as possible. If we think
you look good on paper, we’ll reach out for a phone chat and give you the
details on a pretty open-ended code test, where you’ll implement a simple
library. If we like your solution, then we’ll invite you for a live culture
fit and technical interview, in-person if you’re near or remote if not. This
process has given us a ridiculously low turnover.

† no, really. We shoot for 50%-75% pairing, otherwise known as “pair when it
makes sense”.

~~~
J41Manning
Source: Met current manager through this process.

The people are really great here, I'm female and it's one of the most
healthy/safe environments I've ever even heard people talking about. There's
no needing to prove, if you're here, you belong to be here. So go do things we
both know you're qualified for.

TL;DR: 10 out of 10 should apply

------
egometry
Getaround ([http://Getaround.com](http://Getaround.com)), San Francisco, CA,
Onsite

We're looking to expand our web team, so we're looking for several good full-
stack engineers!

The web portion of our product is largely Python/JS stack sitting on top of
GAE. Looking for experienced engineers right now.

Apply at:
[https://www.getaround.com/jobs#ecc909fb-3383-406c-ad54-fa3a6...](https://www.getaround.com/jobs#ecc909fb-3383-406c-ad54-fa3a6b2be7fb)

------
sp_one
Service Partner ONE - Berlin - Onsite
[http://servicepartner.one/](http://servicepartner.one/)

We're building a digital solution for office management, digitalizing a market
that hasn't moved much in the past 40 years.

Technologies used: Angular.js, Node.js, Express.js, Heroku, PostgreSQL, AWS,
Salesforce, lots of quirky CSS3. Looking at React, React-Native, LoopBack.js

Hiring frontend developers/ designers, Salesforce gurus and any technology
ninjas. Get in touch at it@servicepartner.one

------
HandleTheJandal
Science Exchange (YC S11) - Palo Alto, CA: Order experiments from the world's
best labs.

Our mission is to improve the quality and efficiency of scientific research by
using market-based incentives to promote collaboration between scientists.

[https://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs](https://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs)

Open Business Positions: \- Business Development Project Manager \- Customer
Experience \- Office Manager \- Supplier Account Manager

Open Technical Positions: \- Software Engineer \- UI/UX Engineer

~~~
HandleTheJandal
Social connect:

[http://twitter.com/scienceexchange](http://twitter.com/scienceexchange)
[http://facebook.com/scienceexchange](http://facebook.com/scienceexchange)
[https://plus.google.com/115256420366580530129/posts](https://plus.google.com/115256420366580530129/posts)
[http://blog.scienceexchange.com/](http://blog.scienceexchange.com/)

------
TomDavey
Council on Foreign Relations | New York City USA | REMOTE FULL-TIME

    
    
      1. DevOps Engineer
      2. Front-end Drupal Developer
      3. QA Analyst
    

These three positions have been released for recruiting today, the first day
of CFR's new fiscal year. Job descriptions are forthcoming.

If you're interested, your best bet is to email me directly at tdavey@cfr.org.
We have an enormous amount of new Drupal 8 work coming up.

Our two main sites are:

    
    
      http://www.cfr.org/
      http://www.foreignaffairs.com/

~~~
TomDavey
Edit: I also have new openings for two full-time Product Managers, devoted to
the websites and to mobile apps. These PMs report into my group and work
closely with the Engineering team naturally.

However, unlike the three openings above, the Product Managers must work
onsite in New York City, at the CFR offices on the Upper East Side of
Manhattan.

------
hilem
IntroNet | Sr s/(BackEnd|FrontEnd)/ Software Engineer | Philadelphia, PA |
Full-time

Remote friendly, but preference to local candidates.

We have new funding, and a completely new greenfield vision that you can still
have a say in. Looking to double our size from 3 to 6! Open positions include
front-end, back-end, && design.

If interested, please apply through our jobs page [
[http://intro.net/jobs](http://intro.net/jobs) ] and don't forget to mention
that you read this on HN.

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany | 42reports GmbH |
[https://42reports.com/](https://42reports.com/)

Frontend/Javascript Developer

We're looking for a skilled frontend developer who will help maintain and
extend our angular.js application with focus on maintainability and
performance. Bonus points if you're not afraid of touching backend code, too
(Python for us).

More infos: [https://42reports.com/career/](https://42reports.com/career/)

------
Judson
Judson & Co. | Decatur, AL / NYC | Full Time | REMOTE | Software Engineer

We're a small team working on a platform for curated commerce. We handle
product acquisition and fulfillment, and allow curators to create on-brand
selling experiences.

Because we're a small team, you should be comfortable doing frontend and
backend work, and in general, just getting things done.

Our Stack:

\- PHP 5.5 / JS / Mysql + Postgres

\- Sphinx Search

\- Snowplow

Email Jud@Judson.biz - Would love to see any side projects, github,
past/current work.

[https://judson.biz](https://judson.biz)

------
pyduan
Bayes Impact | Project Development Lead | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Bayes Impact is a technology nonprofit that uses data science to solve
pressing social challenges across the globe. We build intuitive and powerful
software applications that empower governments, nonprofits, and individuals to
make critical, data-driven decisions. Our goal is to turn data into actions
that impact the lives of billions of people. We believe that while technology
shows tremendous promise when it comes to revolutionizing the social space,
prototypes and proofs and concept are not useful unless they're actually
implemented and as such we only focus on a small number of high impact, long
term projects.

ABOUT THE ROLE

We are looking for an explorer and visionary to join our team and develop our
next big projects. Can algorithms be used to save lives by reducing wait times
for ambulance dispatch? Will better data systems improve transparency in the
criminal justice system? Is data science the key to realizing the future of
personalized health? You will identify big questions like these and answer
them with game-changing technology solutions.

Our mission is not just to create reports and recommendations; we build
production-level software applications and deploy them in the field. However,
turning an idea into a full-fledged operational solution that could improve
the lives of millions is no small feat. If you thrive in ambiguity and hustle
by nature, this role is for you.

We are looking for someone who can become an overnight expert in social
issues, build partnerships, engage researchers, convince funders, negotiate
roadblocks, sizing up incumbents, identify relevant technologies, devise
software solutions, and do whatever it takes to make things happen.

If you’re interested, please send us your resume and a bit about what you want
in your work (/life/love/next meal/etc). Email us at careers@bayesimpact.org.
We’ll listen and get back to you.

More details here: [http://www.bayesimpact.org/stories/?name=bayes-impact-is-
hir...](http://www.bayesimpact.org/stories/?name=bayes-impact-is-hiring-a-
project-development-lead)

(We are also accepting applications for full-time data science and software
engineering positions.)

------
erjiang
Sys admin | REMOTE welcome

We are looking for a remote sysadmin to work part-time starting with a couple
hours per week doing routine maintenance but potentially increasing in the
future.

Candidates world-wide are welcome, and may be preferred for late-night/early-
morning tasks.

We use the following tools:

AWS: EC2, RDS Ubuntu docker apache2 nginx php-fpm cron Python

Interested candidates please see my profile for contact information! Please
include your weekly availability, what hourly pay you are looking for, and an
overview of what Linux/web tools you have experience with.

------
skyscannerrec
SKYSCANNER [http://www.skyscanner.net/](http://www.skyscanner.net/) Backend
Engineers and Senior Backend Engineers - Edinburgh, Glasgow, Barcelona, Sofia,
Budapest - ONSITE

Complex Problems Live in Travel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUkYP5Pfefg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUkYP5Pfefg)

Our Backend Engineers are the backbone of our business. They build the engines
that power Skyscanner. Platforms that can cope with the millions of user
visits every day. We’re always looking for exceptional engineers to join them.
We need those with proven experience of building web services using a range of
internet technologies. Robust, scalable solutions that you’re prepared to hang
your reputation on.

If your engineering ability isn’t up for debate, but your approach is always
up for discussion, apply today.

You can offer us:

A hunger to learn, a desire to meet challenges, a passion for technology and
development. Experience in scalable web architecture, web technologies and
Agile practices.

We can offer you:

An excellent career move, a space within an autonomous Agile squad, the space
to be trusted to do what you do best - and to make decisions that matter.

The potential to build big things, the thrill of writing great code and seeing
it go live. The opportunity to build something that millions of people see and
use every day.

So what do you need to apply?

We’re looking for people across all levels of experience and we’re more
concerned with what you can do than what you have done. As a minimum, a
Computer Science degree or similar; experience in a web economy or other tech
environment; proficiency in object-oriented programming, REST web services,
automated testing and database technologies.

Take a look at one of our videos where you can hear from one of our engineers
speaking about the technical challenges he works on and life at Skyscanner:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy-
VagQJq_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy-VagQJq_E)

Our benefits include: bonus, pension, healthcare, flexible working, home
country working, share incentives.

------
smcguinness
Fort Worth / Dallas, Texas TourConnect
([http://www.tourconnect.com](http://www.tourconnect.com)) Front-End
Developers

TourConnect is building a community that will allow tour operators, hotels and
travel suppliers to connect and work together.

Stack \- node.js \- React \- MongoDB

Apply Here: [http://www.indeed.com/job/front-end-web-application-
develope...](http://www.indeed.com/job/front-end-web-application-
developer-8db794d1ab11b2e1)

------
stan_sf
PowWow Energy - Redwood City CA - full stack or backend developer

Join our team and help ease the drought by helping farmers!

We are looking for a talented full stack or backend developer to join an award
winning early-stage start-up. You'd be joining an experienced entrepreneurial
team in creating software that delivers answers to farmers in the field to
assist them in their daily operation, and as a by-product save significant
water and energy. You should be a team player with demonstrated ability to
build applications. As a member of the software development team, you must be
self-starting with the ability to help figure out what we need to do, then do
it with a positive attitude. Our current software stack is JQuery and Google
Maps on the client side, with Python / Django on the server side, using
PostGIS as the database.

Required skills:

* Minimum 5 years working professionally as a software developer, preferably with a SaaS product * Relational database and SQL experience, ideally with Postgres * Some Javascript/CSS3/HTML5 experience, preferably with JQuery and Bootstrap * B.S. in software engineering or computer science

Highly desired skills: * Operational experience with AWS * M.S. in computer
science or experience as software lead in a VC-backed start-up

What's in it for you? * Join an award winning start-up at an early-stage *
Have an impact on agriculture and water sector * Room for growth and ability
to help define the culture of the company

About PowWow Energy

PowWow Energy, Inc.
([http://www.powwowenergy.com](http://www.powwowenergy.com)) is a leading
innovator in the Agriculture & Food sectors. Based in California, our team
leverages Big Data and emerging Internet of Things technologies to provide
simple answers to farmers in the field. By helping them manage risks in their
daily operations, we help them save water and energy while improving their
bottom line. Our first SaaS application, the Pump Monitor with smart leak
detection™, was a Cleantech Open 2013 winner. We have since extended our
capabilities using the same no-hardware, Software-as-a-Service business model
to ease farming operations, and further improve water use efficiency and
energy efficiency.

Please send resumes to jobs@powwowenergy.com

------
tellitlettie
VISA ONSITE Manhattan, New York, Saks Fifth Avenue Mid Level Javascript
Engineer -New development of a world-class UX for 4 ecommerce websites
(Saks.com, saksoff5th.com, lordandtaylor.com, thebay.com) delivering highly
interactive web 2.0 functionality \- MVC type Javascript work:
Backbone/Angular/Ember, dependency management via Require or Browserify, CSS
with SASS/LESS -80/20, Summer hours, professional development, collaborative,
flat organization

Send Resume to nicolette_nelson@s5a.com

------
JASchrodinger
Schrödinger | NYC | System Administrator | Full-Time/Onsite

THE COMPANY

Schrödinger aims to provide integrated software solutions and services that
truly meet its customers’ needs. We want to empower researchers to achieve
their goals of improving human health and quality of life through advanced
computational techniques that transform the way chemists design compounds and
materials.

By building and deploying breakthrough scientific software solutions and
forming collaborations and partnerships, we help scientists accelerate their
research and development activities, reduce costs, and make novel discoveries
that might otherwise not be possible.

THE ROLE

As part of the IT team at Schrödinger, you form the basis for all other work
in the company. We’re looking for a person with a strong systems background
who can understand the 'why' along with the 'what'. We are a global company,
and you will propose and lead key projects to ensure Schrödinger’s
infrastructure is at the forefront of computational science and industry
today. You’ll be comfortable taking the lead in a collaborative environment
where IT is appreciated and understood by a large number of our users. We’re
looking to you to provide expertise for a broad range of architectural issues
- especially Windows/AD related aspects. We’re a dynamic organization and
rapidly evolving. We want you and your experience to be a part of that.

OUR TOOLS, TOYS, AND SOME BUZZWORDS

\- AD / SSO, DNS / DHCP, WDS, SQL

\- Jira, Agile, DevOps, Git, SaltStack, Chef, AWS, VMware, VNX, Isilon

CUSHY STUFF

\- Catered lunch, M/W/F. Catered breakfast T/H

\- Fully stocked fridge & pantry

\- Ping pong, foosball, arcade room

We are prepared to offer a highly competitive compensation package for an
exceptionally well-qualified candidate. Benefits include medical, dental,
401(k), flexible spending account, 3+ weeks vacation, and tuition
reimbursement.

Learn more and apply directly via our website at:
[https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/description/224](https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/description/224)

------
victorantos
AngJobs | AngularJs developer | London | Remote

I am looking for a frontend developer to work on a modern job board software.

The project[0] has been started quite recently and it's a single page app
built with AngularJS+WebApi(JSON endpoints)

There is also a position for a backend dev, that includes importing/parsing
job feeds and providing JSON endpoints for the mobile apps as well.

contact me, Victor: hello@AngJobs.com

[0][https://github.com/victorantos/AngJobs](https://github.com/victorantos/AngJobs)

------
taeky
Sparkcentral | San Francisco, CA | Sr Software Engineer

We've developed a platform which allows customer service teams to reduce
response times, increase engagement, and improve the customer experience.

What you’ll be doing:

Imagine, implement, test, and iterate on new features

Scaling a web application that is used by some of the world’s largest brands.

Working in a diverse, dynamic environment that leverages multiple tools and
languages.

Finding ways to remove obstacles, and weaknesses that slow you down.

[http://grnh.se/7heaby](http://grnh.se/7heaby)

------
peawee
[ALL REMOTE] SpiderOak, multiple positions. Bias in favor of decent overlap
with US Central timezone. Very occasional travel to Chicago or Kansas City
will be required.

SpiderOak is expanding out, building next-gen products to help bring the same
privacy to cloud computing as you’d expect from personal computing. There are
multiple positions open, ranging from entry-level tech support positions to
higher level development and management positions. We’re a global team of
engineers, with 8 years of history behind us in building SpiderOakONE and
SpiderOak Groups, and customers from the average Joe to Fortune 500s and the
government. Be part of a growing team at an exciting time for privacy on the
internet.

* Product Manager [$75k-$100k]: Help manage all aspects of product development, and make sure that product development stays on-track and on-time. Guide products from inception to completion, with involvement in everything from development to support to documentation to pricing. See more at [https://spideroak.com/articles/product-manager](https://spideroak.com/articles/product-manager)

* JavaScript UI Developer [$75k-$100k]: We're building our next-generation products making full use of HTML5 technologies. If you've experience with building effective and amazing UIs in React, please see more at [https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-front-end-develope...](https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-front-end-developer)

* Python / Django Developer [$75k-$100k]: Love Django? We need a Django-head to help us build out our web-driven products, from components for SpiderOak Groups to our website to backend internal tooling. If everything from SQL and Python to CSS and HTML is your thing, see more at [https://spideroak.com/articles/django-developer](https://spideroak.com/articles/django-developer)

* Customer Relations Representative [$36k]: Be the hero that our users need and deserve. Upward mobility within the company certainly possible as well. See more at [https://spideroak.com/articles/customer-support-representati...](https://spideroak.com/articles/customer-support-representative)

------
TripleH
Applidium | Paris, Lyon | ONSITE | Full Time / Interns | Mobile / Backend
Software Engineer

Applidium is a design and technology boutique, focused on delivering both
innovative and industrial mobile products. Working with us means evolving
among experts in an environnement where creativity means quality. Right in the
center of Paris and Lyon.

Full job description here :
[http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev](http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev)

~~~
davsaunders
I'm guessing you have to know french to apply for this?

~~~
acq
French is not a requirement. Most of us can speak a decent English, and we
already had an intern from the US.

~~~
davsaunders
Wow! Great news thank you

------
harel
Glow (London, UK) are looking for onsite top notch full stack
Python/JavaScript developers to work on our social advertising platform.
Python back-end with a set of single page JavaScript apps, a lot of high scale
work with various APIs, a touch of Go(lang), great office, Fantastic people.

[http://thisisglow.com/careers/senior-full-stack-developer-
lo...](http://thisisglow.com/careers/senior-full-stack-developer-london/)

------
MitraCapital
SOFTWARE ENGINEER, Boston, MA

Mitra Capital LLC is seeking a versatile and talented programmer to join our
small, entrepreneurial team.

Mitra Capital is a Boston-based long-short equity hedge fund that uses a
proprietary and proven framework with roots in the Central Intelligence Agency
to analyze the public remarks of company management teams and take positions
ahead of earnings events. The Software Engineer’s core responsibilities will
involve building tools and systems supporting the firm’s research process.
Example projects include writing systems and modules to access, manipulate,
and produce outputs from historical databases of company results and market
data, and coding and testing specified modules that enhance and expand the
capabilities of the team’s text processing and machine learning systems.

The ideal candidate is a clever and versatile coder with a hacker mentality
who is eager to tackle complex problems. The Software Engineer must be
comfortable working in an agile development environment with high expectations
for rapid delivery of prototypes, evolving requirements, and direct feedback
from internal business users. The role offers the opportunity to work on a
small and nimble team, with a high rate of learning on a diverse range of
projects and the opportunity to quickly have direct impact upon the
organization.

• Candidates should be able to learn fast and learn on the fly in order to
work with a variety of languages and projects, and be capable of taking
responsibility for delivering code that accomplishes defined objectives.

• High proficiency in SQL, including working with large and complex datasets
and queries, is required. Experience with Python, SQL Server, PHP, UNIX,
and/or PHP is a plus.

• We are looking for candidates with 2+ years’ experience and a quantitative
background with degree(s) in majors such as Computer Science, Engineering,
Science, Mathematics, Economics or similar.

\---- To Apply ----

Interested and qualified candidates are encouraged to send a resume and cover
letter to recruitment@mitracapital.com. Please include, in CV/resume or
separately, detailed descriptions of past relevant projects. Mitra Capital can
only consider candidates who are legally authorized to work in the U.S.
without sponsorship. Mitra Capital is an equal opportunity employer.

------
adrice727
Shocase | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

Shocase is Marketing’s Professional Network. Built to feature, connect and
promote marketing professionals from all disciplines, Shocase functions
seamlessly as a social network, professional crowd-sourced marketing archive
and personalized online portfolio.

We're currently looking front-end/JS engineers to work on our Angular
application.

Send a resume and a blurb about yourself to aaron.rice@shocase. Please put
'Hacker News' in the title of your email. Thanks!

------
yanatan16
Rafflecopter.com | Beautiful Boulder, CO | Web UI Engineer | Local preferred.
[http://jobs.rafflecopter.com](http://jobs.rafflecopter.com)

We're a small team providing giveaways as a service to bloggers and brands
across the globe. We are a fully-bootstrapped and profitable company with
multiple developer co-founders.

Check out [http://jobs.rafflecopter.com](http://jobs.rafflecopter.com) or
email jobs@rafflecopter.com

------
Jakob
Sport1 | Munich | Full-Time Onsite

We make the biggest German sports apps and websites and search for our mobile
development team:

iOS and Android Developer - Knowledge in Swift, Objective-C and/or Java.

For further information see [https://portal.karriere.constantin-
konzern.de/1390-mobile-en...](https://portal.karriere.constantin-
konzern.de/1390-mobile-entwickler-m-w-ismaning/job)

[http://www.sport1.de/](http://www.sport1.de/)

------
ryanjmo
(Aspen, CO): LOLSpots.com is looking for an ON-SITE bright programmer to join
our Aspen-based team. Computer programming experience/education, a college
degree, willingness to learn, adaptability to a fast-paced work environment,
and a love of skiing or dirt-biking are all requirements. LOLSpots.com is a
social traffic source for entertainment, pop-culture, and other media websites
- visit lolspots.com for more information.

Contact lizzie@lolspots.com if you think you would be a good fit!

------
maxwell
Resurvey ([https://resurvey.io](https://resurvey.io)), California & Maine,
remote (U.S.) welcome.

We're bringing video collaboration to businesses. Techstars alum, initial
customers in a single vertical, relaxed but performance-based culture.

We're seeking a visual designer, UX researcher, and full-stack software
engineer. JS, HTML, CSS, Golang, WebRTC, AWS. Contract to start.

Email links to projects you've worked on and a bit about yourself to
people@resurvey.io.

------
asanwal
New York, NY CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com) Full-time

We're revenue-funded (bootstrapped) and aiming to double our headcount in the
next 6 months (to 75).

\- Full-stack devs

\- Testing

\- Industry analysts

\- Sales & customer success

All jobs here - www.cbinsights.com/jobs

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Three open positions, full time - dextro.co

Distributed Systems Engineers (DevOps/Architecture and Data Warehouse Dev) and
Computer Vision Scientist

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://www.dextro.co/jobs](https://www.dextro.co/jobs)

------
johncoogan
Soylent | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | On-site | Full-time | Visa /
Immigration support | Python, Django, Postgres, Javascript, Business
Intelligence.

About us: [http://soylent.com](http://soylent.com) Open Positions:
[http://jobs.soylent.com](http://jobs.soylent.com)

About us: Soylent is a simple, nutritious, and affordable food that possesses
all the essential ingredients a body needs to be healthy.

------
zachsnow
FareHarbor | ONSITE, SF, CA | FULL TIME + REMOTE | jobs+product@fareharbor.com

FareHarbor is hiring full time front-end (AngularJS), back-end
(Django/Python), and full-stack/generalist (whatever works best) engineers at
our San Francisco office. We offer market-rate salary, flexible working hours
and location, and the odd trip to the Hawaii office :)

Check us out! [https://fareharbor.com/jobs/](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/)

------
benfrederickson
Flipboard, Vancouver or Palo Alto, ONSITE

We're looking for a talented Data Engineer or Data Scientist to the join the
data products team at Flipboard in Vancouver. Send me an email at
ben@flipboard.com or check out the job description for more info:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=o9Ii1fwU&s=Ben)

------
smagoun
edX | Cambridge MA (Onsite) | (Multiple) Software Engineering | Fulltime

[https://www.edx.org](https://www.edx.org)

Our mission is to give a world-class education to everyone, everywhere,
regardless of gender, income or social status

Today, edX, a not-for-profit provides millions of people from around the globe
with access to free education. We offer amazing quality classes by the best
professors from the best schools. We enable our members to uncover a new
passion that will transform their lives and their communities.

Around the world-from coast to coast, in over 192 countries, people are making
the decision to take one or several of our courses. As we continue to grow our
operations, we are looking for talented, passionate people with great ideas to
join the edX team. We aim to create an environment that is supportive,
diverse, and as fun as our brand. If you’re results-oriented, dedicated, and
ready to contribute to an unparalleled member experience for our community, we
really want you to apply.

As part of the edX team, you’ll receive:

* Competitive compensation

* Generous benefits package

* Free lunch every day

* A great working experience where everyone cares and wants to change the world (no, we’re not kidding)

* EdX is an equal opportunity employer.

Open Positions: [https://www.edx.org/jobs](https://www.edx.org/jobs)

------
creese
Los Angeles CA - KEYPR

We're redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide! With our mobile
app, guests can check in and go straight to their room. With our web app,
hotels get real-time metrics and tools to track.

We're looking for front-end, back-end, mobile, and embedded/firmware
engineers. We use Python, JavaScript, Android, iOS, C, and Clojure.

If you like challenging problems, please a short note to charles@keypr.com. Be
sure to include your GitHub profile and links to code or any relevant work.

Cheers!

------
ccashwell_
Sonic Payments — REMOTE || SF Bay Area.

We're looking for a couple of awesome devs to join us in building a next-
generation payment processing platform that blurs the line(s) between online
and offline payments.

We'd love to connect with:

\- a design fairy who can sprinkle some pixie dust on our mockups and sketches
to produce unicorns;

\- a frontend wizard who knows how to read the scrolls from the magi 'round
back;

\- possibly other questionable creatures masquerading as engineers.

Write to chris@sonicpayments.com mentioning this HN thread to apply.

------
samp615
The Hustle ([http://thehustle.co/](http://thehustle.co/)) - We're new a new
and recently funded media startup. We cover young people doing interesting
things in the business world. Imagine Business Insider + Vice. We also host a
big festival each year called Hustle Con.

We're hiring:

1\. A full time staff writer 2\. A director of content

[http://thehustle.co/jobs](http://thehustle.co/jobs)

------
drewda
Mapzen >> New York City, San Francisco >>
[https://mapzen.com](https://mapzen.com)

Mapzen is an open source mapping lab building and supporting open data and
software to promote a healthy mapping ecosystem. We support the geo community
through building tools and collaborating on open source mapping projects. We
believe that a healthy mapping ecosystem is one that is diverse, sustainable,
and accessible to all.

We're focused on core components of geo platforms, including search,
rendering, navigation, and data. We take a radical approach to working on
these components—-we give them directly to you, for free.

Based out of the Samsung Accelerator, Mapzen combines the benefits a nimble
start-up and an established corporation. We are committed to building an
awesome, diverse team, and strongly encourage applicants of all races, colors,
political party associations, religions (or lack thereof), national origins,
sexual orientations, gender identities, sexes, ages, abilities, levels of
education, and branches of military service.

Here are current positions:

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/search-engineer-node/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/search-engineer-node/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/developer-transit/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/developer-transit/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/ui-engineer-sf/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/ui-engineer-sf/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/ios-engineer/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/ios-engineer/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/android-engineer/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/android-engineer/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/web-engineer/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/web-engineer/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/mobile-web-application-engineer/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/mobile-web-application-engineer/)

------
cj
Position: Full-Stack Engineer (Javascript / Node / Backbone)

Location: SF

Company: Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)).

We're also hiring for Front-end/Design and Mobile =>

[https://angel.co/localize/jobs/71615-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/71615-frontend-engineer)

[https://angel.co/localize/jobs/71617-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/71617-ios-engineer)

[https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-engineer)

Localize is building tools to simplify the deployment and delivery of
translated applications. We believe that startups are leaving a lot of growth
on the table by ignoring foreign users/customers. It's an enormous
opportunity.

As our 4th team member, you'd have full control over large parts of our
product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits
(details on our jobs page).

Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

________

You should be able to:

— Navigate our stack: Node, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, and
Less.

— Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)

— Understand MVC patterns and UI design

— Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.

BONUS points if you...

— Rarely make a decision without data to support it.

— Are comfortable with pets! 🐶

— Want to build an __inclusive work environment. __

— Know the difference between #i18n #L10n and #a11y

— Use an Android phone.

— Enjoy learning new languages / traveling.

Au revoir! -- Localize Team :)

~~~
seige
Do you sponsor work visa?

------
gh0zt
Starmind | Zurich | Switzerland | Onsite | Full-time

We are hiring a front-end web developer who has experience with angular js.
Starmind is building a intelligent knowhow managment tool.

For further information contact me (daniel.gratzl@starmind.com) or apply
directly. [http://www.starmind.com/files/job_description_front-
end_web_...](http://www.starmind.com/files/job_description_front-
end_web_engineer_starmind.pdf)

------
dmak
Moneytree - moneytree.jp - Tokyo, Japan.

Moneytree is a personal finance application. We support over 1,000 financial
institutions in Japan and we are currently looking for onsite and full-time
Software Engineers.

We are looking for people strong in JavaScript and Ruby. Our main stack uses
Rails, AngularJS, and iOS. We do sponsors visas, and we will help you out with
that whole process.

If you are interested, let's talk. Send me an email at dmak AT moneytree.jp
and include your resume as well.

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | Deep learning and image processing

CONSULTING, GRADUATE/POSTDOCTORAL INTERN, or FULL-TIME

ONSITE (Silicon Valley) or REMOTE

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data and image
processing. At the moment, we're primarily interested in people who have solid
experience with deep learning, including recurrent neural networks. You will
have the chance to work on interesting problems with a great team.
Postdoctoral scholars are welcome.

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
sep
LogDog | Tel Aviv, Israel | ONSITE | FULLTIME

LogDog is a cyber security startup, working to protect personal online
accounts against hacking. We're looking for senior software developers to work
on our client apps (iOS, Android) and our backend (Linux, Node.js, MongoDB,
more). We believe in an open work environment where everyone could have a real
impact.

Proven experience with one of the following is a big advantage:

\- Working with web APIs

\- Working on device/internet/web-app security

Contact me at alon@logdog.is

------
jngiam1
Coursera | Mountain View, CA. on-site

Coursera is hiring!

We are looking for frontend, backend, and mobile engineers to join our team.
We use scala/play, react, cassandra, and other technologies across our stack.

Solving online education is really challenging and rewarding, especially as
you are able to see people's lives transform because of what we do.

[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)

------
mikecx
Zappos Labs - San Francisco, CA - ONSITE

Zappos Labs is looking for a Full-Stack Developer!

What is the job?

We are a small team of smart people looking to solve tough problems and
brainstorm new ideas. Our projects focus on the future of Zappos and customer
experiences using a combination of new technologies and new approaches to old
technologies. As the Zappos Labs team, we have freedom to incubate new ideas
with the backing of a large yet passionate-about-culture organization.

Some of our recent projects include researching new lines of business for
Zappos, exploring the physical pop-up space, and creating the tools to support
self-organization.

What skills do you need?

We are looking for an experienced full stack developer with a focus on front
end development. Some of the technologies we use are Ruby on Rails, Javascript
frameworks, Node, Mysql, Postgres, and R. We also have a mobile project or two
going on at any point in time. Our general approach is language agnostic,
choosing the best language for the job.

Being able to design applications from top to bottom, troubleshooting and
fixing tough problems, hitting quick deadlines, knowing when to push back on
requirements, and mentoring other developers will all be very important parts
of this role. Knowing a programming language or two like the back of your hand
will also come in very handy.

We are ideally looking for a "T-shaped developer"—someone who has a broad
interest and understanding of technology and the web, but also has deep
interest in a specialized area. However, being a Labs developer isn’t a full-
time programming job. We want someone who has their own big ideas, loves
brainstorming sessions, and will participate in user research.

What kind of people do we want?

Our team is always in search of people that are self-starters, visionary
thinkers, and people who don’t mind a little bit of ambiguity.

There are many open ended problems that there are no solutions for...yet. Can
you brainstorm and come up with innovative solutions to new problems? Are you
willing to work closely in a small team and push everyone to be the best that
they can be? Do you love learning new things, expanding your knowledge, and
iterating quickly? If so, the Zappos Labs team might be for you.

Zappos IP, Inc. is an equal opportunity employer and a drug-free workplace

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ooKf1fw8&s=Ycombinator_MikeCar...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ooKf1fw8&s=Ycombinator_MikeCarey)

------
whather
Outreach.io | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | On-Site

[https://www.outreach.io/](https://www.outreach.io/)

Outreach.io is looking for full stack developers to help us build the future
of sales communication. We have a javascript front-end using React, with a
Rails API backend.

We have real customers, real revenue and we're growing quickly. If you're
interested, you can send me a link to your LinkedIn profile, wes at
outreach.io

------
kalvin
Nava | Washington DC __* | Experienced full-stack developers /devops/product
manager/operations | On-site - Full Time

I'm part of a small team of engineers from Silicon Valley that came out to DC
last year to help fix Healthcare.gov. It turns out there’s a lot more to fix.
And it’s surprising how much can be fixed by a small group of resourceful
people with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience, and the
willingness to work closely with dedicated civil servants in government.

Our revamped Healthcare.gov application has been used by millions, converts
35% better, and halves the completion time. The login system we rebuilt is
about two orders of magnitude more reliable and two orders of magnitude less
expensive; for example, it’s about $70M less per year to operate. We’re just
getting started, and we’ve started Nava to help fix everything else. [0]

People die because the Veteran's Administration is months behind in processing
claims. The Social Security Administration pays benefits to millions of
deceased Americans. $80 billion is spent every year on federal IT contracting,
and 96% of projects are deemed failures [1].

That’s not because there’s some conspiracy or because government is inherently
incapable of doing it right. These are complicated legacy systems and
processes, and there are very few people with modern tech industry experience
who are aware of these problems and willing to help fix them. You can help
change that.

Our team is 10 people (Stanford, Google, YC alums), and we plan to bring on a
few people every month through 2015.

We’re looking for: \- experienced full-stack engineers \- experienced devops
engineers \- a product manager with a technical background \- a hyper-
resourceful operations person

We have a social mission (we just incorporated as a public benefit corporation
(PBC) this week), but we pay market compensation (above market, for DC) and
equity (above market).

If you'd like to build software and infrastructure that radically improves how
our government serves people, we’d love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com.

*Not in DC / able to relocate, but intrigued and in SF? Talk to us.

[0] [http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/mee...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

[1]
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/t...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

~~~
toephu2
If you want the social mission, why not just join 18F or the U.S. Digital
Services? Work directly for the gov and change from within.

~~~
navahq
Joining 18F or USDS is a great option as well! We're likely going to need to
change it from both within and without. We actually refer a lot of people to
them.

USDS: [https://www.whitehouse.gov/digital/united-states-digital-
ser...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/digital/united-states-digital-service) 18F:
[https://pages.18f.gov/joining-18f/](https://pages.18f.gov/joining-18f/)

------
jvreagan
zulily | Seattle, WA | Full Time | Onsite

zulily achieved $1B+ in online retail sales in 5 years, second only to Amazon.
The Core Engineering and Personalization teams are looking for Software
Engineers to build Machine Learning platforms to power the shopping
experience. We use Go, Java, Docker, Kubernetes, Spark, Hadoop, and bigtable -
all in production today. We use those technologies to drive production
algorithms that incorporate bayesian inference, multi-armed bandits, matrix
factorization, and collaborative filtering.

Learn more and apply here:
[http://www.zulily.com/careers/position/150257](http://www.zulily.com/careers/position/150257)
(lead engineer)
[http://www.zulily.com/careers/position/150226](http://www.zulily.com/careers/position/150226)
(se 2)

or email me directly: jreagan [at] zulily.com

Our engineering blog:
[http://engineering.zulily.com](http://engineering.zulily.com) Our open
sourced projects: [http://github.com/zulily](http://github.com/zulily)

------
solidyte
Solidyte - Boston, MA - full-time

We're a leading manufacturer of multicolor 3D printed products. Remote work
and visa sponsorship offered. Looking for our first engineering hire.

Apply:

Full-stack web developer [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91237/junior-
full-stac...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91237/junior-full-stack-
web-developer-solidyte-llc?searchTerm=solidyte)

Say hello: careers@solidyte.com

------
jdorfman
MaxCDN | Los Angeles, CA or Las Vegas, NV | F/T | ONSITE

\- Senior Global Network Architect

\- Network Operations Center Engineer

Apply:

\- [https://www.maxcdn.com/careers/](https://www.maxcdn.com/careers/)

\- [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/89839/network-
operatio...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/89839/network-operations-
center-engineer-los-angeles-maxcdn)

------
jfft
iMarc - ONSITE FULLTIME - Newburyport, MA or Santa Cruz, CA

== Current Openings ==

* Junior Web Engineer [http://www.imarc.net/hiring/junior_web_engineer](http://www.imarc.net/hiring/junior_web_engineer)
    
    
      PHP, PostgreSQL, Javascript, HTML, CSS
    

* UX Designer [http://www.imarc.net/hiring/ux_designer](http://www.imarc.net/hiring/ux_designer)
    
    
      Strategy, Wireframes, Prototypes
    

== What iMarc Offers ==

* Excellent opportunity to learn and grow in a number of disciplines: user experience, design, engineering, web strategy, etc. Work on many varied projects, from straightforward B-to-B websites to complex applications.

* Opportunity to play a key role in the complete lifecycle of a project

* Attractive benefits package including health and dental coverage

* Company-sponsored retirement plan

* A fun, creative work environment in excellent surroundings

* Challenging, varied projects

* A location that is not in a crazy office park

* Flexible position with a stable, 18-year old company

== How To Apply ==

Send four sentences about yourself in the body of an e-mail to
careers@imarc.net. Attach a cover letter and resume as well (HTML, PDF, or
plain text, please) and we'll be in touch!

------
elwell
Los Angeles - Remote or Onsite -
[http://purpledelivery.com](http://purpledelivery.com)

Small, funded startup in Beverly Hills. Onsite is a major plus, but remote may
be okay. Looking to hire at least one developer. Any skill level is welcome to
apply.

Our tech stack: Clojure backend, CoffeeScript mobile app on Sencha Touch
framework + PhoneGap. May eventually move to React Native.

Email me at: chris at purpledelivery.com

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA, ONSITE only

At iRobot we make robots that truly help people. Our robots help people save
time by cleaning for them, save hassle by being remotely present for them, and
save lives by putting themselves in harm's way.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should want
to help people with products you create, but a robotics background is NOT
required. (I had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

We're hiring embedded software engineers, iOS and Android devs, electrical
engineers, and more; Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum.

------
radius_1
Radius is hiring! Engineering openings:

 _Data software engineers_

 _Front-end software engineers_

 _Integrations engineer_

 _Integrations engineer (mid-senior)_

 _Lead Front-End Software Engineer - Radius Connect_

 _Senior DevOps Engineer_

 _Senior Front-End Software Engineer_

 _Senior Python Engineer_

To view specific requirements related to each position and other openings,
please visit:
[http://www.radius.com/jobs/#positions](http://www.radius.com/jobs/#positions)

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software is hiring Software Engineers (C#, Golang, Python), Security
Operations Center Engineers, Software Test Engineers, and more! Check out our
open positions and apply to one of Fortune 100’s Best Companies to Work For
today: [http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers-at-
ultimate](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers-at-ultimate)

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), Canada Pension
Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), your best paper (as PDF), the URL of a code sample,
and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references to the
address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
shazamdata
Shazam | Data Engineer| ONSITE | Redwood City (Bay Area), CA www.shazam.com

Interested in Machine Learning + Data Science and you are a strong Java or
Scala Developer?

We are looking for engineers to join our Data Engineering team in our Redwood
City office

Apply here:
[http://www.shazam.com/careers?gh_jid=47753](http://www.shazam.com/careers?gh_jid=47753)

Or email: data-engineering-team@shazam.com

------
radagaisus
Captain Up - Local, Remote - Tel Aviv, Israel

Looking for developers to join our team at Captain Up
([https://captainup.com/](https://captainup.com/)). We do: Ruby, node.js,
MongoDB, Redis, iOS, Android, among others. Our game mechanics and engagement
platform serves millions of people. Interesting challenges and a good team.
Ping me almog@captainup.com

------
ianmcdaniel
Translation Exchange | San Francisco | Ruby Full-stack Engineer, Frontend
engineer & UX/UI Designer We're a small venture-backed team working on an
advanced localization platform for mobile & web applications. ONSITE only
please.

Email jobs@translationexchange.com if interested.
[http://translationexchange.com](http://translationexchange.com)

------
skrebbel
Klets ([https://klets.com](https://klets.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands,
Customer Support & Happiness | INTERN, ONSITE

At Klets we bring customer chat to all businesses in the world. We believe
that chat is a great communication medium but it's underused for communication
between companies and their customers. Especially B2B companies nearly
exclusively use phone and email, and this is simply because there have been no
good chat-based solutions to fill this gap. Klets fixes this. We launched a
month ago and are seeing impressive traction and adoption.

We're looking for an intern who wants to make our existing _and potential_
customers extremely happy. Your role will be very flexible and very much open
to your own wishes and (study) needs. It's a plus if you have a clue about
online marketing and can write (blog) well. You'll be studying something
related to marketing, business or communication right now, and we'll tune the
opening to match your studies. The fact that you, a non-programmer, are
looking on Hacker News for internships gives you an immediate edge.

Most of our customer support (obviously) goes over chat, so it's important
that you enjoy chat and text messaging. We find that customer support via
Klets makes complete strangers have fun and crack jokes with you, so it's
certainly a fun job. We'd also love for you to contribute to our marketing
strategy if that's up your alley - content marketing, growth hacks - anything
you can think of, really.

We'd like you to live relatively nearby but we're open to a big part of your
work to take place remotely if necessary. So if you're in (or near) the
Netherlands but not near Eindhoven, no biggie, with a combination of trains
and remote work we'll make things work just fine.

We're a very young startup, and in our stage, there is no real difference
between sales and customer support, and even marketing (because a great
product with great support tends to market itself to some extent). If you're
looking for a place to really significantly contribute to a startup's growth,
get in touch.

Interested? Chat with us on [https://klets.com/klets](https://klets.com/klets)
(no login or signup needed)

(we're not interested in recruiters and intermediaries - please don't get in
touch)

------
capkutay
WebAction | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer (Java), UI
Engineer (HTML/CSS/JS/Backbone), UI/UX Designer

jobs@webaction.com

WebAction is a Big Data Analytics Platform providing end-to-end real-time,
high velocity analytics and machine learning for operational teams. We mask
complex, scalable analytics behind a visual, interactive web-based experience
and a familiar declarative SQL-like language. Today, our end-to-end product is
used to solve some of the toughest data management challenges at large Telco,
Finance, Retail, and Cloud companies.

Big Data Platform Engineer (java): Using open source tools like ZMQ,
Elasticsearch, and Kafka in harmony with components built-in house (like our
in memory distributed stream processing engine) you will build cutting edge
data processing infrastructure

Senior Front-end Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oBAg1fwc](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oBAg1fwc)

Front-end Engineer:
[http://webaction.com/careers/?p=job%2FoCHi1fwm](http://webaction.com/careers/?p=job%2FoCHi1fwm)

UI/UX Designers:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/apply](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/apply)

Technical Content Marketing: If you love writing well thought out, technical
posts about how products can solve their customers hardest technical
challenges, WebAction is the perfect environment for you! You can apply at the
following link:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/apply](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/apply)

WebAction is founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with a track
record of creating multiple successful enterprise products including WebLogic
(now Oracle WebLogic) and GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've
raised north of $11m since 2013 and our advisors/board have done amazing
things like creating the Apple logo and founding one of the top VC firms in
Silicon Valley. With every product release, we delight our customers and
engage new ones at an ever-growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto,
minutes away from the caltrain, philz coffee, and everything you need to make
your work life even more enjoyable!

------
knyttan
PYTHON DEVELOPERS... opportunity with our company KNYTTAN - based in London
[https://knyttan.com/join-us/](https://knyttan.com/join-us/)

read about us:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/18/knyttan/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/18/knyttan/)

------
tomq
Evidation Health - San Francisco or Santa Barbara, CA

We're hiring data scientists, data engineers, and software engineers to
optimize healthcare. Work with a small, uniquely capable team including the
ex-COO of Sense Networks, ex-CTO of OkCupid, and ex-CCO of CardioDx.

[http://www.evidation.com/careers/](http://www.evidation.com/careers/)

------
sgb_QQ
London, UK

HAIRCVT is changing the way the people of London and Paris get their haircut.
We’re flipping a £10bn industry on its head and we’re looking for our second
tech hire to help us do so.

[http://haircvt.com](http://haircvt.com)

Full details are on Workable:

[http://haircvt.workable.com/jobs/69537](http://haircvt.workable.com/jobs/69537)

------
republicgop
Republic | Washington DC | REMOTE okay

Looking for Google Maps JS API Expert

Republic is a startup in beautiful Alexandria, VA. Located about 15 minutes
away from the US Capitol, we are building software for our Nation's
politicians. If politics and engineering interest you, this is for you.

If you have worked extensively with Google Maps JS API, and have some projects
to show, please email hn [at] republic.gop with some links.

------
reiderrider
BackNine Insurance and Financial Services - Los Angeles -
[http://back9ins.com](http://back9ins.com)

BackNine simplifies the selling of insurance by allowing insurance brokers to
quote, apply, plan, and summarize their insurance.

We are looking for a smart and creative front end or full stack engineer. Full
time and in house.

We are built on:

-Ruby

-Rails 4

-Heroku/AWS

-NodeJS

-AngularJS

-Git & GitHub

-MySQL

-Redis

Please email reid@back9ins.com with links to your GitHub, StackOverflow, Code
Snippets, Blog, or anything else of importance.

------
carterfields
Sr DBA (MySQL/NoSQL) -
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Fb1fwE&s=](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Fb1fwE&s=)

Sr Systems Engineer (DevOps) -
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHM80fwl&s=](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHM80fwl&s=)

Onsite, Full-Time Perm, Newport Beach/Irvine, CA

------
mmaunder
Wordfence ; Seattle, WA; FULL TIME ; REMOTE

 _Full-time PHP Developer with Security Emphasis_

Do you want to work in information security? How about being able to work
anywhere on the Planet? On a beach in Hawaii, or taking your lunch break fly
fishing a stream in Alaska.

We are a fast growing information security company. You will be working for us
remotely full-time, with full benefits including medical, dental, 401K and a
generous stock options package.

We are a team of four full-time employees and a handful of contractors. We’re
fast moving, nimble, self managing and work in a relaxed atmosphere. Rather
than working for a mega-corp, you will be working in a company where your work
has real impact in the fun high-growth stages of our evolution.

We use apps like Slack, Fogbugz and Dropbox for our workflow. Each team member
is World-class at what they do. We have flexible working hours and we are a
diverse team ranging in age and location from Maine to Redmond to Knoxville to
Florida.

All permanent positions will involve a trial period of approximately 1 month
with a minimum commitment of 10 hours per week. You will be paid for this time
and it will be used to evaluate whether both parties want to pursue a
permanent position.

We have the following position open:

Full-time PHP Developer with Security Emphasis

For required skills, please see our blog (post is too long for HN).

[https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2015/06/were-hiring-php-
devel...](https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2015/06/were-hiring-php-developer/)

If you think you are a fit for this role, we want to hear from you. Please use
the application link below to apply and note that as part of the application
process we require that you include some source code. The application form has
all the information you need. (Links to a form on Workable)

[https://wordfence.workable.com/j/29DA8705A2](https://wordfence.workable.com/j/29DA8705A2)

Full post is on our blog:

[https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2015/06/were-hiring-php-
devel...](https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2015/06/were-hiring-php-developer/)

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Looking for: Full Stack Web Developers, Designers, Support, Customer
Success

\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 25 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our profit sharing: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-
commissi...](http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-commissions-
teamwork-startup/)

• on a few of our customers:
[http://www.tintup.com/clients](http://www.tintup.com/clients)

• on what it's like to work here:
[https://instagram.com/tint/](https://instagram.com/tint/)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• PROFIT SHARING - We split 20% of all revenue made over payroll and fixed
costs and distribute it among the team.

• TEAM TRANSPARENCY - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• CONSENSUS DRIVEN CULTURE - We foster consensus-driven rather than top-down
decision making when it comes to important business decisions.

• PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

------
caherrerapa
NIMBL3 - Bangkok, Thailand. Onsite. www.nimbl3.com

-Full Stack Ruby on Rails developer

-Senior Android developer (either full time or 6 months contract as well)

We build web and mobile apps for startups of Asia Pacific. If you wanna learn
more please check this out. [http://bit.ly/1H3q42s](http://bit.ly/1H3q42s)

Please send your CV and github to hello@nimbl3.com or apply in the link

------
nilveryboring
Credit Karma is looking for awesome Engineer, Data Scientist, Developer,
Manager, (Full time, On-Site) like U. Check the jobvite link to get more info
on what u want to apply :) We are an awesome company with motivated people and
fun atmosphere :)!!!!!
[http://jobvite.com/m?3HJSshww](http://jobvite.com/m?3HJSshww)

------
playing_colours
relayr @ Berlin, Germany - Embedded Systems Engineer
[https://www.relayr.io/jobs/embedded-systems-
engineer/](https://www.relayr.io/jobs/embedded-systems-engineer/) \- Full time

relayr is all about bringing things to life. We have three technical pillars:
an Internet of Things Platform as a Service, open SDKs and a Hardware
development platforms designed to allow developers to quickly build Internet
of Things solutions. We have several internal and client projects and are
looking for an enthusiastic engineer to work as a full-time employee together
with our team of five hardware engineers in our Berlin Office. You will bring
products from idea/concept through design, prototyping, development testing,
design verification and validation

The Mission:

    
    
      - Develop Libraries and examples running on diverse hardware platforms
      - Construct prototype applications for client projects
      - Support existing Products e.g. WunderBar
      - Experiment and discover new possibilities
      - Help build out your team
    

Your Skills:

    
    
      - Excellence in Embedded C / C++
      - Interest in light-weight languages like Lua or Python
      - Experience in Developing and debugging for ARM, RTOS
      - Some knowledge of developing low-level drivers
      - Knowledge of Freescale Kinetis and Nordic nRF51 families an advantage
      - Experience using and adapting common Open Source toolchains
      - Some experience in PCB design and analysis / troubleshooting
      - Good level of English.
    

We Will

    
    
      - Listen to and value your opinion, value and respect you as a person
      - Make mistakes, break stuff, learn and move on
      - Operate in a non-hierarchical open fashion
    

A small and growing team where your influence and skills will be needed,
recognized and rewarded.

------
nborsos
LONDON/LIVERPOOL/BERLIN - Software Craftsmen - Novoda - FULL TIME

Novoda are the world's most ambitious, Android focussed, development and
design team based from London, Liverpool, Berlin and NYC. Surround yourself
with other passionate makers! We are always hiring.
[http://novoda.com/](http://novoda.com/)

Info@novoda.com

------
aj_icracked
iCracked.com (YC W12) | SV / SF / Berlin / London | Onsite | Full time

Hey all, we're looking to hire around 80 people in the next year to join our
existing team of 120. We have 2500 iTechs in 300 cities performing repair,
trade-in, and a new monthly membership product we launched this week. We love
engineers and envision a world where you will never need to worry about your
tech products lifecycle again. You would press a button and we would deliver,
install, repair, buy back, etc any of your consumer electronics.

We're growing like crazy, have some of the best minds and investors put
together with our team, and are looking to build a massive company. It's been
a wild ride so far. Feel free to check out what we have open at
[https://www.icracked.com/careers](https://www.icracked.com/careers) . If
you're interested email me at Aj.Forsythe[at]iCracked.com

We're hiring: UX/UI Designers

iOS Engineers

Back-End Engineers

Front-End Engineers

Full Stack Engineers

Senior Back-End Engineers

------
brandi_iHR
iHeartRadio is Hiring ONSITE in NYC! We are located in Tribeca.

We are hiring Senior Software Engineers in Scala, Mobile (both Android and
iOS), Web (think full-stack and Node.JS), and DevOps. We also have Software
Engineers in Test.

For a full list of jobs, visit us here:
[http://jobs.iheart.com/](http://jobs.iheart.com/)

About Us: iHeartRadio is a free, all-in-one digital music and streaming radio
service that offers consumers access to thousands of Live Stations from across
the country and the ability to create Custom Stations featuring top artists
from a library of more than 20 million songs. The service is available on web,
mobile, tablets, wearables, in-car and on connected in-home devices like Xbox
and Google TV. With over 600 million app downloads, nearly 80 million social
media fans and more than 70 million registered users, iHeartRadio has grown
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Geckoboard -
[http://geckoboard.com](http://geckoboard.com) \- ONSITE (but some working
from home is no problem)

Geckoboard is a successful, growing 25-person B2B SaaS startup based in East
London. Our elegant, real-time dashboards solve a valuable, difficult problem
for thousands of paying subscribers, by taking the complexity out of
connecting to their data and making that data simple for anyone to interpret
at a glance. As a result, our customers unlock data they didn't know they had,
connect people and join up projects, and make better decisions faster.

We have a lot of exciting work ahead and are looking for curious and creative
problem solvers to help develop our product and take it to even more
customers. You'll be joining a friendly team with great people in an
environment with empowered developers, flexible working conditions, and a
focus on skill development.

We are looking for full-time senior engineers, both front- and back-end. A
variety of skills for modern, scalable web applications - e.g. Chef, React,
Go, Ruby, Javascript - are of interest, but we like to have people learn on
the job so don't worry about any you might be missing. See our jobs page for
details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

We’re constantly striving to ensure that we offer the most encouraging,
supportive and efficient environment possible. We want everyone on the team to
influence our architectural decisions. The whole team is involved in
prioritising and evaluating our work and we regularly program in pairs to
share knowledge, promote collaboration, and improve our code quality.

We don't just pay lip service to work-life balance, we actively and strongly
encourage it. Flexible working hours and the ability to regularly work from
home let you work in a way that fits you and your family. We see our
contractual obligation to offer 25 days' paid holiday as a /lower/ bound for
everyone in the organisation, not a limit. We actively contribute to personal
and professional development and have a minimum budget allowance to be spent
on courses, conferences, and books. We also run fortnightly "innovation days",
where everyone has complete freedom to work on anything that interests them,
from contributing to open-source projects, learning a new skill, or improving
our internal tools and processes.

------
Monese
Hi all, We are currently looking for an interactive digital designer at our
digital banking startup, Monese. We're based in London and want the new
recruit to work with our Senior product designer to help evolve the Monese
brand. If you're interested please email us at jobs@monese.com and reference
Hacker News. All the best, M

------
clintolibre
Liveli | Meteor Developer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

* Do you want to work with Meteor?

* Do you want to spend your next few years improving hiring and employment in the service sector (100mm US jobs)?

* Do you want to be the second core engineer on a growing, dedicated startup team?

* Do you think pragmatism, trustworthiness, and focus align with your values?

* We are funded. We have revenue. We are growing.

Email hi (at) liveli.co

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge), Stamford, CT, New York, NY (NYC) and coming
soon San Francisco (SF): FULL TIME Software Engineers, SRE, SET, UX or UI
Designers ONSITE

Kensho's growing engineering team[0] is headquartered in Harvard Sq. We are
making financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful through
our partnerships with Goldman Sachs[1] and CNBC[2]

Software Engineers, Site Reliability (SREs), Test/QA (SET), and hands-on Data
Scientists

We're hiring fun-loving, hands-on nerds at every experience level, layer of
the stack and facet of our technology. We look for people who a hungry to
learn, figure things out quickly, and are massively productive using
technology and math. To really catch our eye, show off your:

    
    
      * Mindful coding combined with ambitious productivity
      * Architectural sense applied using practical, iterative steps
      * Charting, visualization or optimization skills in javascript
      * Style, workflow and responsive designs
      * Experience at scale with machine learning, NLP, or unstructured data
      * Ability to design and build scalable infrastructure
    

While we primarily use Python (especially pandas and NumPy) and
AngularJS/d3js, that is just implementation detail and you can interview in
the language of your choice.

UX or UI Designers

Design is critical to every aspect of our work. We look for a crisp design
aesthetic applied to complicated workflows or experienced UX methodology that
produces intuitive designs. We hope you will

    
    
      * Share your portfolio and walk us through your design process
      * Work through a design with us
    

Experience with finance is not required. A willingness to play bughouse, play
ticket to ride, and shoot zombies is a plus. But first, you have to say
hello[3]

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team) [1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/10/business/dealbook/wall-
st-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/10/business/dealbook/wall-st-courts-
start-ups-it-once-may-have-ignored.html?_r=0) [2]
[https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho) [3]
[https://kensho.com/#/careers](https://kensho.com/#/careers)

------
qixxiq
Smyte - San Francisco | Full Time | On Site (YC-W15)
[https://www.smyte.com/jobs](https://www.smyte.com/jobs)

We're fighting fraud on marketplaces and spam on social networks.

Looking for another experienced infrastructure engineer to ensure we don't
fall over with the clients we have in our pipeline.

------
suryasach
Bangalore/Onsite

7C Studio is a full service mobile product development company. We work on
interesting and meaningful mobile apps.

We are looking for:

a) Staff iOS Engineer b) Staff Android Engineer

We are fast growing startup and you could find more details here,
[http://www.7cstudio.com/careers.html](http://www.7cstudio.com/careers.html)

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area) | on-site |
[http://connexity.com](http://connexity.com)

Are you interested in learning advertising tech from the inside out? We're
looking for a talented software engineer who takes their personal development
seriously and seeks to make a huge impact.

You'll be working alongside a small, driven team right in the heart of the
profit center. Our division of Connexity works in online display advertising
through RTB, and we run 50 to 100 million impressions each day. Our total
transaction volume is between 5 and 10 billion per day, and I'd bet you a beer
we've served ads on nearly every site you've ever visited.

We're primarily looking for someone to contribute to our Rails app. It's used
to administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across hundreds of publisher
sites. It's not just boring CRUD. It's the heart of our display advertising
business. The business folks will know you, and you'll find that excellence
will stir up a tremendous amount of appreciation for your work.

This role is a great way to learn advertising tech at scale as well as other
tools. In addition to Rails work, you'd get hands on experience with Redis,
Hbase, PostgreSQL, R and Scala. Several on the team started in the Rails app
and have moved into other areas of interest (low-latency RTB bidder written in
C, sophisticated reporting pipelines or novel optimization algorithms). It's
really possible to get bored around here unless you're a boring person.

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as daily paid
lunch, a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unlimited vacation;
the culture of our team recognizes and respects the importance of your non-
work life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place to live/work (unless
you hate temperate coastal weather). If you've got Rails or other relevant web
app experience, that's a good start. More importantly, you'll be eager to
learn display advertising inside and out. Attitude, ambition and sound
judgement trump experience with a specific set of tools.

We're a small team within a medium-sized organization, and we work hard to
keep the small-team vibe while availing ourselves of the best bits from the
mother ship.

Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a lead
engineer on the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
tylerwhipple
iFit | Senior Mobile Developer, Senior Javascript Developer | Logan, UT |
Onsite; [Remote US Only] | Full-Time

___Senior Mobile Developer___ We need brilliant people who love using cutting
edge technologies to create engaging mobile applications on Android and/or
iOS, using Java and/or ObjC, using Xamarin!

Preferred Qualifications: - Experience developing Android and/or iOS
applications - Experience with git - Experience with Agile Methodologies -
Degree in Computer Science or related discipline - Passionate about mobile
technologies and coding the right way - Experience with Xamarin and C#

To apply: [http://goo.gl/9lx1Pi](http://goo.gl/9lx1Pi)

___Senior Javascript Developer___ We are looking for full-stack developers who
are interested in using cutting edge web technologies. The core of our web
application is built on NodeJS and MongoDB. You will be helping to improve and
maintain a data-driven fitness platform that connects millions of devices and
consumers.

Prefered Qualifications: You enjoy JavaScript, and are aware of its advantages
and flaws. - You value open source. - You consider yourself a full-stack
developer. - You are comfortable with *nix command line tools and processes.

Experience in these technologies would be considered a plus: NodeJS, MongoDB,
Redis, Git, React, SASS

To apply: [http://goo.gl/Mo68eU](http://goo.gl/Mo68eU)

___Other Positions___

UX Designer - [http://goo.gl/qvPqQJ](http://goo.gl/qvPqQJ)

Marketing Design Lead - [http://goo.gl/jQLR91](http://goo.gl/jQLR91)

Product Web Design Lead - [http://goo.gl/zBH0sh](http://goo.gl/zBH0sh)

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs)

We're hiring senior Rails engineers and Ember.js engineers (or full-stack
too).

This is the rare chance to join a rapidly growing YC startup as an early
engineer (our engineering team is just four currently).

------
coreymaass
Betastream - REMOTE - PHP Engineer - CONTRACT

We are a team of passionate technologists interested in the web and good user
experience. We're looking for a few top-notch LAMP/full-stack developers.

[http://betastream.workable.com/jobs/81525](http://betastream.workable.com/jobs/81525)

------
PhantomPhreak
Symbiont - New York

[http://symbiont.io](http://symbiont.io)

Symbiont.io is a financial technology startup working to bridge the gap
between cryptocurrency technology and mainstream finance. Our team consists of
known leaders in both fields, with three of its founders having co-founded the
Counterparty [1] platform, and its other founder behind two alternative
trading systems and the original LavaFlow ECN. We are venture/angel funded,
and have already attracted significant investor interest [2] and press
coverage (FT [3], Reuters [4], etc).

We are currently looking for experienced front-end/full-stack web developers,
and also for developers with expertise in cryptocurrency and distributed
systems.

Applicants must be intelligent and passionate self-starters who work well with
a team and who can pick up new programming languages and frameworks quickly.
You'll have the ability to participate in technology selection at multiple
levels, and we are offering a competitive salary, plus stock options.

By joining Symbiont, you have the opportunity to become an early, integral
team member of a project to revolutionize modern finance, as well as the
ability to work with (and help to define) truly cutting-edge blockchain and
cryptocurrency technology.

Full job description for the front-end position:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86268/senior-
frontend...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86268/senior-frontend-web-
developer-symbiontio)

[1] [http://counterparty.io](http://counterparty.io)

[2]
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-09/symbiont-s...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-09/symbiont-
s-bitcoin-linked-trading-fix-gets-heavyweight-backing)

[3]
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/0823a136-0ead-11e5-9ae0-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/0823a136-0ead-11e5-9ae0-00144feabdc0.html)

[4] [http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/symbiont-
blockchain...](http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/symbiont-blockchain-
idINL1N0YV1CF20150609)

------
schenkel
Sr. Full Stack Developer Boston - ONSITE ONLY - Relocation & Superb Salary
Package Opportunity of a lifetime!

Boston Globe Media is looking for several Senior Full Stack Developers with
heavy hitting PHP, WordPress (Themes and Plugins), JavaScript (w/ either
Angular, Bootstrap or React) development skills.

Email: allan.vonschenkel@globe.com

------
rramsay
TeleSign |
[https://www.telesign.com/careers/](https://www.telesign.com/careers/) |
Marina Del Rey/Los Angeles, CA (Belgrade, Serbia)

\- QA Automation Engineers

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- DevOps

\- Release Enginner

\- Technical Writer

\- System Administrator

We're primarily a Python shop. Open positions are for backend/service platform
development and deployment.

------
justinmayer
Monitorial | Sunny Santa Monica, CA | Freelance Django Developer | Remote
Welcome

We're a small team focused on server security monitoring. Also looking for
Linux server automation mavens.

Email: [recruiting] at [monitorial dot net] — Web:
[https://monitorial.net/](https://monitorial.net/)

------
jlaurend
www.brightcellars.com - Milwaukee, WI - Fulltime, Interns, Onsite

Bright Cellars is the subscription wine experience that matches members with
personalized monthly selections using a machine-learning matching algorithm
developed by the MIT co-founders. Discover wine you love!

The dev team currently consists of two full-stack developers, one front-end
developer, and a designer. We're seeking a third full-stack developer to join
the team.

Web development experience necessary. Candidate should be proficient with at
least one web framework/language. Experience/interest in all of the following
will be greatly considered as well:

* PHP, MySQL, MVC pattern * UI/UX design and implementation. * LAMP stack, AWS/EC2, CI * Marketing, analytics, statistics, machine learning

Submitted resumes will be considered right away until the position is filled.

Please send resumes to jobs@brightcellars.com. Thank you!

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood (Palo Alto, CA) www.robinhood.com

Web Engineer - We are seeking an experienced frontend web engineer to help
build the Robinhood web app, for both desktop and mobile. The product features
real-time, live-updating data and context-dependent interfaces, so you’ll be
building a very rich client-side web application.

Data Infrastructure Engineer - We're looking for an experienced infrastructure
engineer to help build our real-time data and event processing pipeline. This
system will power several new product features and our real-time risk
monitoring framework. Your work will help process an unprecedented amount of
financial data. (Experience with Kafka/Kinesis/Storm/Spark & Hadoop preferred)

Backend Engineer - Robinhood is looking for an experienced backend engineer to
help build our brokerage web API. This includes systems such as market data,
trading, accounting, authentication, and security. An ideal candidate would
have previous experience designing RESTful APIs and the backend systems that
implement them.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/robinhood](https://jobs.lever.co/robinhood)

------
paulvs
I made a Chrome plugin for multi-keyword search for jobs here:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-whos-hiring-
job...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-whos-hiring-job-
finder/jbmfinkemdkmjkiffngecpkbnhocgpla)

------
fragsworth
Playsaurus. We are the developers of Clicker Heroes, and we're hiring a
software engineer in L.A., onsite only. PHP, Python, AWS, and Actionscript are
skills we are looking for. A history in game development is good too. Email us
at admin@playsaurus.com with your CV/resume to apply.

------
skyscannerrec
SKYSCANNER [http://www.skyscanner.net/](http://www.skyscanner.net/) Full Stack
Engineers and Senior Full Stack Engineers - Edinburgh, Glasgow, Barcelona,
Sofia, Budapest – ONSITE

Complex Problems Live in Travel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUkYP5Pfefg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUkYP5Pfefg)

Skyscanner is the world’s travel search engine with ambitions to be
everybody's personal travel assistant. As a full stack engineer, we want to
employ your problem solving capabilities. Solving complex scalability
challenges, proposing new design and systems solutions and all the while,
instigating and promoting best engineering practices. To be really useful to
us, you should have across the board experience – a bit of database, a bit of
back end as well as some UX familiarity into the bargain – after all, if you
don’t know what can go wrong, you won’t know how to fix it. We’re looking for
exceptional engineers who can make difficult decisions and take ownership of a
problem from end to end.

If you hate doing what you’ve always done but love finding new and better
solutions, make our problems your problem. Apply today.

You can offer us:

A hunger to learn, a desire to meet challenges, a passion for technology and
development, a commitment to applying engineering best practice to produce top
quality solutions.

We can offer you:

An excellent career move. The chance to work with great developers, in fact,
great people across the board. The space to be trusted to do what you do best
and to make decisions that matter. The potential to tackle big stuff, not
small stuff. What do you need to apply? We’re looking for people across all
levels of experience and we’re more concerned with what you can do than what
you have done. As a minimum, a Computer Science degree or similar; experience
in a web economy or other tech environment; proficiency in object-oriented
programming, automated testing, front and back end web development and
database technologies.

Take a look at one of our videos where you can hear from one of our full stack
engineers speaking about the technical challenges he works on and life at
Skyscanner:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ailLq2McoAE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ailLq2McoAE)

Our benefits include: bonus, pension, healthcare, flexible working, home
country working, share incentives.

------
ebtalley
Agate Group | Sacramento California | Software Engineer We are a group of web
developers that specialize in Salesforce (Apex) development and are currently
expanding and looking for developers who are willing to work locally or semi-
remotely. contact eric@theagategroup.com for more detail.

------
alexbecker
drchrono | iOS/Python developers | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE

drchrono (YC W11) is modernizing healthcare with our cloud-based Electronic
Health Records (EHR) platform for the iPad and browser. We are growing fast
and looking for skilled developers to help expand and scale our Django/mysql
backend , and iOS developers to continue to improve our iPad feature set and
user experience.

More info at our website:
[https://drchrono.com/jobs](https://drchrono.com/jobs)

If you're already ready to apply, take our hackerrank challenge:
[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbebad9fffaa28dc90475f)

------
rcymerys
u2i LLC [http://www.u2i.com](http://www.u2i.com) @ Przemysłowa 12A, Kraków,
Poland

u2i is a consulting firm with a focus on developing technology driven websites
and web applications.

We collaborate with our clients to come up with creative solutions to their
business needs, using our ﬂexible and down-to-earth approach to delivering
projects. We have experienced developers who are skilled in developing robust,
scalable applications.

# Junior/Regular/Senior Developer ONSITE

We’re looking for passionate developers (either with experience or looking for
a first job) to join our projects for Nielsen Social that provides analytic
insights into social media, focused around tv-related activity. In our work we
process the whole Twitter stream in order to generate various reports on TV
and advertising. The application is currently deployed across more than 500
AWS machines. On the project we work in small teams and do pair-programming,
moreover we have a daily contact with product team.

Ruby, Rails, Hadoop, Hive, SQL, Git, Linux, AWS

# Quality Assurance Lead ONSITE

We’re looking for a QA Lead to work on automated testing and data validation
processes. The project you’ll be working on provides analytic insights into
social media, focused around tv-related activity. We process the whole Twitter
stream in order to generate various reports on TV and advertising. The quality
of data in these reports is extremely important to our clients, so we need to
have the best possible validation and testing processes. But the job is not
all about technical skills - you’ll be the foundation of our Quality Assurance
team, responsible for planning the release process and managing the QA team.
You’re going to work with both the development and product team in order to
assure the highest quality in the software we deliver to our clients.

Ruby/Python/Groovy, SQL, Git

More info at: [http://www.u2i.is/hiring](http://www.u2i.is/hiring)

------
pbramson
Software Project Manager - Austin, TX

We are looking for PMs to drive integration of Digital Turbine's technologies
with tier one mobile operators across the Americas territory.

We are an early stage company that is listed on the NASDAQ, come make a
difference and grow with us!

Required experi

Please email cvs to philip.bramson@digitalturbine.com

------
gherlein
Interns and Developers with cloud, especially OpenStack. Ops folks with real
cloud and/or distributed system experience. San Francisco. Cisco (yes, in the
City). I am the hiring manager (Director of Cloud Video). Want to help build
things so TV can compete with Netflix?

------
kevinburke
San Francisco, CA - Onsite - Shyp

Need to mail something? Don't worry about boxing up your packages or finding
the best deal. Request a pickup in the Shyp app, we'll pick it up from you,
package it and find the best deal out of UPS, Fedex & USPS to get your items
to their location safely, cheaply & on time.

5 server-side engineers are serving operations in 4 cities. We just raised
$50m and we're looking for engineers to help us expand.

Lots of interesting problems to work on, including:

\- Warehouse optimization

\- Driver dispatch/routing optimizations

\- Figuring out the best carrier for a given package

\- Communicating sundry shipping options across different carriers in a
standard way

\- People ship a lot of interesting stuff! Tons of opportunity to give
everyone a great experience at scale, no matter what they're sending.

Some of the benefits of the job:

\- No waking up in the middle of the night! Open hours are 8am to 8pm.

\- Whatever laptop setup you want.

\- We host tech talks over lunch twice a month - have had people from Bugsnag,
Stripe, Twitter, Medium, ngrok, and Layer come give talks in the past four
months.

\- $400 a year in travel credit, we want you to get away

\- Daily Volume (compared to tweets or push notifications or text messages) is
low, so systems aren't constantly falling over or about to.

\- Our data is stored in Postgres, no worries about writes being acked and not
actually saved.

\- Servers/stored data are all UTC :)

\- No long hours - pretty much everyone leaves the office at 6pm sharp.

\- Really generous health/dental/vision coverage

\- Office is about two blocks from Montgomery BART, lots of food/culture
options nearby.

\- We'll help you relocate to SF

If you're interested, we'd love to talk to you! _You can 't waste our time by
getting in touch._ We'll answer your questions about Shyp and tell you a
little more about what our interview process looks like.

Please drop me a line - burke@shyp.com.

 _Not looking, but based in SOMA?_ You might be interested in our lunchtime
tech talks - ping me, burke+talks@shyp.com and I'll let you know the next time
we have a speaker in.

------
yoaviram
Energized Work | London | Senior Java Developers | Contract | ONSITE We solve
wicked problems. Email: thelab@energizedwork.com or apply online at
[http://www.energizedwork.com/careers](http://www.energizedwork.com/careers)

------
agarone
meltmedia is a custom software/web design agency in Tempe, AZ. We're hiring
for several ONSITE full-time positions in dev, design, and business. We're
always looking for INTERNS and are able to sponsor VISA for great candidates.

[http://meltmedia.com/careers](http://meltmedia.com/careers)

App Deployment Admin:
[http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/XlSguq/Application-D...](http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/XlSguq/Application-
Deployment-Administrator)

Drupal Lead: [http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/QdLJfb/Drupal-
Lead](http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/QdLJfb/Drupal-Lead)

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/XGpot5/Senior-
Softwa...](http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/XGpot5/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

UX Designer: [http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/oo5sJz/User-
Experien...](http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/oo5sJz/User-Experience-
Designer)

Business Analyst: [http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/2KXUI8/Business-
Anal...](http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/2KXUI8/Business-Analyst)

Project Manager:
[http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/G746Bv/Interactive-P...](http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/G746Bv/Interactive-
Project-Manager)

Business Operations Manager:
[http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/xGXkSa/Business-
Oper...](http://meltmedia.theresumator.com/apply/xGXkSa/Business-Operations-
Manager)

I'm Anthony, the tech director at melt. anthony@meltmedia.com

------
Najeeb17
modblock - Co-founder/CTO (with Game Dev XP) - London, UK -
[http://modblock.net](http://modblock.net)

modblock is a startup operating in the gaming industry, looking to bridge the
gap between freelance developers and actual game developers. Our product is a
software, built to ease the integration of content created by freelance
developers into existing video games.

Our ambitions with modblock are to provide new gaming experiences for players,
empower freelance developers and enable game developers to leverage more out
of their games with new streams of content. Each of these ambitions has its
own challenges, but we’re convinced that execution could represent a real
turning point in game development.

moblock is still at an early stage and we are looking to hire a CTO with great
game development experience, to build our product and help us turn modblock’s
vision into reality. More than experience, we’re looking to bring on board a
true gaming passionate that wants to have a positive impact on the industry!

Responsibilities:

\- building the modblock platform and ensure its maintenance for a smooth end-
user experience.

\- working closely with CEO to ensure that modblock vision is maintained
throughout the development phase.

\- ensure that customer feedback is taken into account and implemented to
improve the experience.

\- having an vivid interest in innovations in the fields of software and
gaming developments.

The ideal candidate will have the following skills and experience:

\- 5+ years of game development experience and modding, knowledge of C++/C# a
plus.

\- Extensive knowledge of software and web development (HTML, CSS) desirable.

\- Strong passion for gaming and extensive knowledge of the PC gaming
landscape.

\- Based in London, although we will consider applicants from other locations.

If you're interested, please contact founder Najib El Kihel @
najib@modblock.net.

------
yavi
iCIMS | UI / Front-end Architect, Full-Stack Developer, Sr. Data Scientist, QA
Engineer, Product Manager | Matawan, NJ | ONSITE Full-time | Full benefits
including medical, vision, dental, 401k, life, catered lunches, happy hours,
and more.

iCIMS is an established, best-in-breed SaaS for talent acquisition. We're
expanding our engineering efforts and are looking for some talented
individuals to join our team. Day-to-day highlights include challenging
engineering problems, a high level of autonomy, and video game competitions.

Find out more about these positions on our careers page
([http://careers.icims.com/](http://careers.icims.com/)) or feel free to email
me at yair.aviner@icims.com (UI Dev)

------
tschellenbach
Stream.io Inc, [http://getstream.io/](http://getstream.io/), Boulder, CO
(Techstars NYC 15)

NodeJS developer Data Scientist

Details: [http://angel.co/getstream-io](http://angel.co/getstream-io)

------
ekanes
Phoenix, Arizona || ONSITE

[http://www.giftcardzen.com/](http://www.giftcardzen.com/) \-- we buy and sell
numbers (a gift card is just a number) online.

We're one of the fastest-growing companies in Arizona and we'd love to meet
you.

------
bdg
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Achievers

Software Developer (1), Software Test Developer (1)

[http://jobvite.com/m?3FrPshw9](http://jobvite.com/m?3FrPshw9)

We provide a platform for employee recognition to be a daily habit. We have
high test coverage and interesting problems to solve.

------
jasonparekh
ONSITE | SalesWise | Atlanta | Looking for rockstar engineers

Space: Sales is the singularly most important function of any Company. The
sales process is undergoing fundamental changes because prospects/buyers have
immediate online access to all aspects of a Company’s products, positioning,
reputation, and in many cases pricing. Many new products and platforms have
been created to help sales organizations with these changes but sales reps and
sales managers lack a compelling, easy to use, interface to organize,
visualize, and share data about their prospects and sales performance.

Solution: We are building a Relationship Intelligence platform that
automatically interfaces and integrates with all backend sales systems and
tools (CRM, Email, Calendar, Social, etc). Our initial product radically
simplifies how sales reps organize and interact with the prospect/buyers It’s
an elegantly-designed product adapted to let them efficiently sell to their
prospects without the headaches of CRM entry or spreadsheets.

We’re an Atlanta startup looking for passionate hackers that love building
hard products. We’re a small, growing team of 5 with the founders being a
wildly successful serial entrepreneur that can’t stop and a passionate ex-
Googler that lives on the forefront of tech.

You:

\- Love the full stack or love the deep focus on a layer of the stack. It’s OK
if you don’t have chops in every technology that we’re using, but you should
genuinely be eager about learning. Here’s what comprises our stack: Meteor,
Javascript, Sass, Go (aka Golang), Kafka, Kubernetes, Mongo. (We’re looking
for both generalists and frontend or backend specialists.)

\- Look forward to building and owning huge parts of the product. You’ll be
among the early technical hires and there are a lot of exciting pieces to work
on, let’s chat and we can find the right fit for you.

\- Love to get going -- have the mentality of a hacker and the quality of a
pro.

\- Yearn for the high rewards of an early stage startup. Lucky for you, not so
much risk as we have a solid comp plan lined up for you.

\- Want to influence and grow the culture of a young company. The way we see
it: We’re building something of immense value, let’s have fun doing it.

\- Live in Atlanta, or can make the move.

\- Are full-time or potentially looking for an internship. If you’re a
rockstar, we don’t care what your deal is, let’s get you on board!

Sound like you? Get in touch: jason@saleswise.com

------
dxbydt
Marin Software, San Francisco, Onsite/Full time

Looking for skilled Scala+Spark developers.

Also looking for talented Data Scientists with proven expertise in
math/statistics/machine learning, willing to work with Scala/Spark mllib and
deeplearning4j

Reach out to me directly at dxbydt@jasq.org

------
feverishaaron
mPath - [http://mpath.com/careers](http://mpath.com/careers) \- Palo Alto /
Some Remote

mPath is a new type of productivity app for businesses. Most people don't need
all of their business data on their phone – just the pieces that matter to
them. With mPath, regular folks can modify the app for their needs (without
coding). All of this takes between a few minutes and a few hours. We connect
to existing data sources like Salesforce and Box.

Right now, we have a small but talented team. We're looking for a few more
people:

1\. iOS Engineer - Swift/iOS 8+/MVVM pattern

2\. Startup CTO - full stack engineering leader

3\. QA Automation Lead - build a testing program

4\. Devops Engineer - Docker, AWS

5\. Web Services Engineer - Dropwizard, Phoenix

------
Osiris
ProtectWise | Denver, CO | Senior Scala Developer, Senior node.js developer

We're a funded startup building a cloud-based network security platform.

[https://www.protectwise.com/careers/](https://www.protectwise.com/careers/)

------
meistro
REMOTE | Property Meld
([http://www.propertymeld.com](http://www.propertymeld.com))

Property management software that actually saves managers time.

Software Engineer #1 Python (Django) | JavaScript (React) | Postgres | Redis |
ElasticSearch

david@propertymeld.com

------
dcaisen
IEX | NYC (onsite) |
[http://iextrading.com/careers/](http://iextrading.com/careers/)

IEX is a simple, fair and transparent stock market. We're currently hiring for
these roles:

\- Core Developer

\- Front End Engineer

\- Quantitative Analyst

\- System Reliability Engineer

------
ocgrace
orangecaffeine.com is a top-tier managed freelancer network that helps
companies accelerate their product development. Our network includes product
managers, UX designers, engineers, and data scientists that have built,
shipped and scaled successful products to millions of users. Our clients
include some of the biggest names in Silicon Valley. Our mission is to make
top-tier talent available on-demand.

HIRING: UX / Visual Designer, iOS / Android Engineer, Data Scientist

LOCATION: ONSITE or REMOTE - anywhere in US

TO APPLY: Go to
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc)

------
extc
Exotic Objects | NY-based (remote is fine)

We're a small dev shop looking for both front-end devs (Jquery, Backbone, etc)
and back-end devs (Node or Django) to help with contract work. Looking to form
long-term relationships for new and ongoing work.

contact: jobs at extc.co

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)) | Mountain View,
CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME | VISA

eShares is set to bring technology to a financial market that's been stuck in
the dark ages. Prior to eShares, private companies tracked ownership with
rusty legal documents and paper stock certificates. We're replacing that with
technology and bringing needed transparency to the process for companies,
founders, lawyers, investors, and employees. We're in the process of launching
the one and only zero-cost tender offer, letting companies offer liquidity to
their investors and employees without having to go public.

Many of the companies you see on this page use eShares, from the early stage
startups all the way up to tech giants in the $1B+ club; clients range from a
few entries on their cap table all the way up to thousands+ of
employees/investors.

We're looking for a few more SENIOR FULL STACK ENGINEERS / FULL STACK
GENERALISTS. Desirable skills include:

• Python / Django (we love Django)

• JavaScript

• PostgreSQL

• AWS / general dev-ops (nice to have)

• General web development

A financial background is not required. Why choose eShares?

• Great benefits (salary, equity)

• Get involved at the financial center of the startup world

• Raised $7mm in January from Union Square Ventures, Spark Capital

• Very rapid growth

• Great engineering/product team with fantastic product designers

• Sane work/life balance

ALSO LOOKING FOR:

• Account Managers to help move start ups' equity to eShares (we're signing up
hundreds of company's each month) (from junior, fresh out of college to senior
account managers)

• Customer success (our customers love us; you can help too!)

• Human resource manager

CONTACT: eric.hurkman+hiring@esharesinc.com ; skype eric.hurkman.0

------
puppetmaster3
USA: head of marketing, tech b2b:
[https://hra.bamboohr.com/applicant_tracking/view_position.ph...](https://hra.bamboohr.com/applicant_tracking/view_position.php?id=4)

------
marcusddubois
Mill Valley/Onsite/Visa

Glassdoor engineering is growing quickly, help people everywhere love their
jobs as much as we do!

[http://gldr.co/engineeringjobs](http://gldr.co/engineeringjobs)

Key Openings:

\- Senior Search Engineer

\- Senior Java Engineer

\- Senior Engineer in Test

\- Data Engineer

\- Android Engineer

------
kellysutton
imgix (YC S11) | Many Positions | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

imgix is real-time image resizing service and CDN.

We are hiring a few different types of engineers to help grow and maintain our
infrastructure. Our service is loved by our customers.

You might have come across us when we wrote about our unconventional choices
in architecture:

[http://photos.imgix.com/racking-mac-pros](http://photos.imgix.com/racking-
mac-pros)

We currently power the images behind Kickstarter, Zillow, Unsplash, Bonobos,
Bustle, Hotel Tonight, and many more.

If interested, you can read more here:

[https://www.imgix.com/jobs](https://www.imgix.com/jobs)

------
rrbrambley
Shuddle - iOS & Android engineers - San Francisco, CA

We make a scheduled transportation app for busy families.

We have three mobile apps (two consumer-facing: Shuddle, ShuddleMe; one driver
app) – on both Android and iOS. Come help us make them awesome.

Contact rob@shuddle.us

------
weeby_jobs
Weeby.co is looking for a C++ Engineer | ONSITE (Mountain View, CA) | FULL
TIME | engineering@weeby.co

We are changing the way people build games. We believe that non-zero compile
times when iterating on a game are unacceptable, that the right tools can turn
a single developer into an entire game studio, and that drop-in social
experiences provide them with the best user acquisition and re-engagement
strategy in the industry. The Tealeaf team builds the runtime that makes that
all possible.

Responsibilities You will be part of our team building Tealeaf, the HTML5
runtime that powers all Weeby games on iOS and Android. You will contribute to
features like on-device remote debugging from your desktop browser, remote
application loading, CanvasRenderingContext2D Path APIs, and the
WebGLRenderingContext.

\- Implementing DOM APIs in C++ and exposing them to the JavaScript runtime \-
Writing integration tests in JavaScript for new APIs. A feature that isn’t
tested isn’t done. \- Code review other team member’s features and fixes

Qualifications You have experience with the following:

\- writing concurrent C or C++ \- binding native code with a JavaScript engine
like v8 or SpiderMonkey \- writing JavaScript \- implementing vector graphics
rendering algorithms \- OpenGL ES, WebGL \- WebIDL, experience
implementing/maintaining C++ code generator \- Knowledge/experience with blink
dev-tools protocol

Why you should join

We build the tools to make building fun games easy, and we have fun while we
build them. The code we write spans several domains which makes for
intellectually stimulating days. When we need a break from the keyboard we
compete in an office ping pong ladder, get coffees and dine down the block.
For fun we have team BBQs, weekly team dinners and enjoy weekly game nights
joined by friends and the StartX community.

We offer competitive salaries (weeby 250k) and equity.

Interested? Shoot us an email (engineering@weeby.co) with your resume.

------
bkfh
orat.io Broadcasts | Berlin, Germany (or remote, but preferred on-site) | full
time

orat.io Broadcasts is the central platform for mobile content distribution: We
are bringing digital content to mobile devices through messengers (WhatsApp,
Messenger, Telegram), rich notifications (Chrome, Yo) and emails.

If you are an Linux pro and Android hacker, if your second name is "virtual
devices" and you know all about scaling processes on servers, well then you
will have some fun working with us.

More infos here: [http://www.orat.io/jobs.php](http://www.orat.io/jobs.php)

------
4tacos
Houston, Texas, onsite (no virtual employees) INT.com, HTML5 Developers with
experience. .

JS Bootstrap,HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, AngularJS at a minimum.

Will pay for relocation expenses for the right candidates.

Interested candidates please contact Scott at scott@int.com

~~~
angersock
Judging by the website, this is a position for in-browser visualization of oil
and gas datasets.

~~~
4tacos
You are correct Sir. Oil and gas companies are rapidly adopting almost
anything HTML5. Here's a demo gallery of some of what we do:
[http://www.int.com/products/html5-demo-
gallery.html](http://www.int.com/products/html5-demo-gallery.html) We're
currently obfuscating the latest releases (including 3D).

------
joerick
Objective-C, Mac

Mixim [getmixim.com] | London, UK

Looking for an Objective-C developer (full-time, part-time or contract) to
work on a brand-new collaboration service for musicians on the Mac. Email me
(Joe, Lead dev) at joe@getmixim.com with a CV.

------
jmejias
cometa.works - Software Developer (Rails, Elixir) - DevOps - San Juan, PR

We are a consulting agency with branches in New York and Italy. We have big
clients around the globe and we center most of our work in
Rails/Javascript(Ember) but we also like to expand into the Elixir space and
other languages as well. We are a team of 8 at the moment and were looking for
3 more.

We offer competitive salaries, healthcare and relocation plus you get to live
on an island.

Email johnny.mejias@cometa.works with any questions or just to chat.
[http://cometa.works](http://cometa.works)

------
ghiculescu
Tanda: [https://www.tanda.co](https://www.tanda.co)

Brisbane, Australia (sorry, no remotes)

Paying your staff in Australia is ridiculously complicated. We make it a lot
easier.

Looking for Software Engineers (stack is Rails/Postgres/standard related
stuff, all of which you can easily pick up). Also keen for Customer Success
Consultants
([http://www.seek.com.au/Job/28962804](http://www.seek.com.au/Job/28962804)),
and part time Sales Superheroes.

Students/recent grads/interns welcome. We hire for attitude over aptitude.

Perks: awesome exciting work with a great team. We're one of the fastest
growing startups in Brisbane and intend to keep it that way. Also free
breakfast.

More info - alex@tanda.co (I'm one of the founders so ask me anything)

~~~
dkvochkin
Hi, do you accept candidates from Europe who want to relocate to Australia?

------
schenkel
Senior Full Stack Developer - Onsite in Boston Superb Salary and Relocation
Package

Javascript, Angular or Bootstrap or React(not just libraries), Wordpress
Themes & Plugins

Boston Globe Media allan.vonschenkel@globe.com

------
educationcto
eSpark - Chicago, San Francisco. onsite.

We're changing the way students learn. We find and deliver the best apps and
resources to students, personalized to their unique talents and needs. You'll
have an opportunity to transform the education industry. We double the rate of
student learning in schools around the country.

I'm hiring:

Sr Software Engineer Sr User Interface Engineer

Ask me anything! Would love to get in touch. luke@esparklearning.com.

[http://esparklearning.com/about-us/](http://esparklearning.com/about-us/)

------
drmavenrebe
Fooda | Chicago HQ & Remote | Web Developer (Mostly Ruby) & Product Manager

[https://www.fooda.com/careers](https://www.fooda.com/careers)

------
ciju
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India

We are hiring programmers.
[http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html](http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html)

~~~
vjdhama
That's the lamest "We are hiring" post I have ever seen.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06, "Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring
talented hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Data science / data analysis (using big data tools like hive to analyze an amazing proprietary dataset)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(in-office go-karts!) in the center of the startup world in San Francisco.
Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur and startup
ambitions. We are also always looking for international people interested in
moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). Last month we launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jaredf at
scribd.com.

~~~
abdelhadikhiati
This really has to stop , you are just wasting other candidates time , i know
more of a dozen of people that did not get any response back not even
automatic rejection , and also a lot of people here had the same problem , i
find this as highly disrespectful for candidates , i hope this post stops
posts like these.

~~~
snowmaker
I'm deeply sorry to hear this response.

It's true that I don't respond to every candidate, but I also never promised
to. I DO read every single resume sent to me, guaranteed. Normally I just only
reach out to people that I think are a good fit for us. I end up responding to
at least a dozen candidates for each HN posting. Please keep in mind there is
no automation here, and no recruiters - it's just me, and I have to balance
running a company.

That said, you are 100% right that I should send at least _some_ response to
everyone, even people we aren't going to move forward with. I'm working on a
process for this and will start doing it soon.

In the meantime, I want to personally apologize if you feel I wasted your
time. If you want to send me a note via email I'm happy to give you some
individual feedback on your application and why we didn't feel it was a good
fit.

~~~
rhizome
Just to chime in, the fact that this substantially-identical ad has been
running here and on CL for years, while rejecting lots of people, says maybe
the requirements can be massaged a bit to reflect what you're actually looking
for in light of what you aren't finding in the many people who do attempt to
get their foot in the door.

------
deweerdt
cloudmark.com - System Software Developer - San Francisco, CA or Paris, France
- On Site - Must be eligible to work in France or in the US

We're a small team developing a high availability, high performance messaging
(SMTP, SMS, DNS) gateway on Linux. Our software is mostly developed in C and
uses python for automated testing coverage.

We're looking for someone passionate about technology, who has an eye for
performance and has some familiarity with Linux system and networking and C.

Email me at fdeweerdt[at]cloudmark.com

------
corinnabusuu
Busuu | London, UK | Full time ONSITE

We are one of the top global players in the EdTech startup sector and we are
hiring top talent to join our team

PHP, Android, CTO please apply through busuu.com/jobs

------
vashio
Security jobs @ Amazon. Seattle|Austin|Dublin|Sydney [http://security.amazon-
jobs.com](http://security.amazon-jobs.com)

------
sgman
August (august.com), San Francisco, Full-time

We are hiring firmware, backend, android and iOS engineers to help us redefine
home access control. Connect with us at jobs@august.com.

------
chadwilken
CompanyCam - Lincoln, NE United States Full-Time iOS Developer Full-Time
Android Developer

If you are passionate about mobile development drop us a line at
hello@companycam.com.

------
rfloydb
inMarket, Los Angeles, CA (Venice)

Seeking talented Software Engineers to help develop products seen by more than
36 million monthly active users. We develop for iOS (ObjC), Android (Java),
and Web (PHP/Javascript). Our focus is mobile location-based experiences. We
maintain apps developed in-house, and also provide an API that enables other
app developers to reach their users with proximity-based experiences.

techjobs@inmarket.com

------
tonyleask
"Ask.com" (Please email Jobs@ask.com) VISA Friendly & ONSITE JD-Frontend
JavaScript Developer The role & your impact •Passion, knowledge and experience
within in the Javascript and Node.js ecosystem. You know how to navigate the
vast and quickly evolving collection of open source projects and select the
right tool for the job. You are the expert, as a front end developer, server
side, or both! •Design and develop awesome experiences in our Node.js front-
end platform that will delight our users. •Build out a new portfolio of
products on a modern stack to support the growth of and expansion into the
content space and beyond. •Focus on creating innovative and feature-rich
content experiences and the best user experience. •Be a new member of a
recently formed team. Get in early, collaborate, and contribute to our
evolving Node.js front-end platform. We are actively recruiting a number of
skilled developers who love working with JavaScript and are excited about
working on something new! No legacy code here, just brand new projects to sink
your teeth into! More Specifics •The developer will be involved in all aspects
of site/feature development from start to finish (R&D, design documentation,
prototyping, implementation, unit testing, test plan/test cases.) •Leverage
the best technologies for the job, including Grunt/Gulp, Less/SASS/SCSS,
Mocha/Chai, Express, HTML5, CSS3, REST, and your recommendations. •Collaborate
and contribute to other engineering teams, supporting the evolution of our
Node.js platform. •Take part in offsite adventures with the team. •You have a
passion for using and creating great products on all devices. Your Strengths
•Advanced JavaScript skills (OO, functional, performance, Node.js a plus.)
•CSS selectors, specificity, rules, optimization, and preprocessors •Web
fundamentals HTTP, AJAX, WebSockets, HTML5, CSS3. •Browser performance and
compatibility •Demonstrated expertise building excellent web experiences for
mobile and tablet users. •Enjoy an agile work environment that encourages
shared responsibility. •A strong understanding of usability and visual design.
•You profile your applications often in the browser and on the server, and you
know how to identify performance bottlenecks and propose new solutions. Our
applications need to scale, and load fast. •You constantly look for ways to
improve developer and build processes. You have strong experience in debugging
code and streamlining the build processes. You write tests and you expect your
peers to do the same. •We value experience with other programming languages
and strong CS fundamentals (algorithms, data structures, operating systems,
networking). •You noticed that we did not mention any of your favorite
frameworks and libraries. It’s a plus if you have •Familiarity with
Agile/Scrum.

------
utuxia
I'll just leave this here: [http://offsite.careers](http://offsite.careers)

------
schenkel
Android Team Lead (7+ Years) Virgin Pulse Boston (ONSITE ONLY)

Superb Salary Package and Relocation to Boston. Contact: allan@foundhuman.com

------
TravisDirks
Seldn, inc - Warning None standard offer: Creative Sabbatical in Maui, Hawaii

We have decided to sponsor a creative sabbatical for a front end developer or
data scientist to come work on our AI startup (= Seldn) for this period. Seldn
will sponsor airfare (from the US) and stay in return for their spirited help
at Seldn, intellectual company & commitment to enjoying Hawaii/life. That's it
-- no catch. We'd be open to opportunities for them to continue working with
us after that but no commitment required.

Please pass this opportunity on to the coolest front-end Developers/Data
scientists you know! More details:

Creative Sabbatical: Data Scientist/ Developer? Come work on an AI startup in
Hawaii

About Us: Seldn is an Artificial Intelligence (AI) that can automatically
predict global macro risks. Our core technology uses complexity-physics
inspired machine learning algorithms and Big Data to provide a SaaS platform
geared toward predicting political, financial and social macro risks – think
economic crashes, labor strikes, riots, etc.

Very neat stuff and definitely ambitious. Our first focus is enterprise s/w
catered toward supply chain disruptions. We are a very early stage stealth
startup, normally based in Palo Alto, CA.

Sabbatical: Seldn is sponsoring a creative sabbatical for a data scientist and
a front-end developer to come spend the summer Hawaii working with us on our
meaningful world-changing AI platform.

Dates: July 10 – Aug 27, 2015 (negotiable but minimum 5 weeks) Location: Maui,
Hawaii. What’s covered: Roundtrip Airfare (from US) & stay. Commitment:
Spirited help at Seldn, shared responsibilities at the community house and
enjoying Hawaii. Eligibility: Limited spots open for 1\. Super smart data
scientist with experience in data wrangling, algorithm development, machine
learning, python, cloud deployment 2\. Front end developer with production
experience in HTML5, CSS, at least one JavaScript framework
(Angular/Backbone/Ember) and building next-gen enterprise SaaS products. More
details on our ideal dev.

To Apply: Email radhika@seldn.com with: 1. your resume 2. brief description on
why we should pick you and 3. a superpower you wish you had

That's it -- no catch. This could turn into a long-term career opportunities
at Seldn, but no commitment required.

~~~
arjn
No pay/salary ?

~~~
btbuildem
Looks like airfare / room and board is all they're offering.

~~~
yankoff
In addition to doing free work you also get "shared responsibilities at the
community house". These guys weren't joking when they said "non-standard
offer" hahaha.

------
ews
SoundCloud - Berlin, NYC and San Francisco. Mobile and full stack engineers.

Please let me know if you have interest in applying.

~~~
arpitjain305
Hi. I'm interested to know more about the job profile. My email is
arpit.305@gmail.com

------
SJiffy
London, United Kingdom | ONSITE | BuiltVisible

We're an industry-accredited SEO agency based near Old Street in London.
Looking for:

* Front-end developer (junior - mid | on-site, full-time) * SEO executives (on-site, full-time) * Designers (remote, contract)

Full JDs and applications via
[https://builtvisible.com/careers](https://builtvisible.com/careers)

------
dwerthen
yepstr.com (startup in stealth mode) | Stockholm | Full-Time

We are a well funded, brand new start-up looking for experienced developers to
join our team in Stockholm. If you are interested in being a part of something
from the start this could be a great gig!

Send an email to filip@yepstr.com

------
paulwoods
geolang ltd |Front End developer | Cardiff UK |full time | on-site

geolang is a small startup working in the DLP space, you will be responsible
for all aspects of UX. see [http://ascema.com](http://ascema.com)

Contact paulwoods at geolang dot com

------
buren
Company: Trialbee Location: Malmö, Sweden Role: Full Stack Engineer /
developer PM:@buren

------
ryan90
lawnstarter.workable.com

Austin, TX: ONSITE

VP of Engineering Growth Engineer Front-end Developers Back-end Developers
UX/UI Developers

LawnStarter raised a $6 million series A from some awesome investors, and
we're growing fast.

Email ryan@lawnstarter.com or visit lawnstarter.workable.com

------
ripap
Princeton, NJ / Full Time / Onsite

The Department of Astrophysical Sciences at Princeton University has an open
position for an experienced software developer to work on the development of
the scientific data processing pipelines for the Large Synoptic Survey
Telescope (LSST). The role will involve working with Jim Bosch & John Swinbank
within the Princeton Astronomical Data Group (led by Robert Lupton, Michael
Strauss and Jim Gunn), which, in addition to LSST, is deeply involved in the
Hyper Suprime Cam and Prime Focus Spectrograph instruments on the Subaru
Telescope and expects to play a part in WFIRST, the space-based Wide Field
Infrared Survey Telescope.

The LSST will conduct the largest astronomical survey yet undertaken,
observing a total of 20000 square degrees in six bands and around 1000 epochs,
collecting over 50 PB of raw data and measuring the properties of 40 billion
astronomical sources. Princeton is responsible for multi-epoch deep imaging
and catalog production based on the LSST survey. All software written for LSST
will be made freely available under an open source license; all data collected
made publicly available within the US with no proprietary period.

This is a grant-funded, one-year term position with possibility of renewal.

We are seeking an experienced scientific software developer to contribute to
the development of the scientific algorithms and supporting infrastructure.
The ideal candidate would have at least 5 years of C++ expertise (required)
and experience with collaborative software development in an astronomical
environment (preferred). Knowledge of Python would be advantageous. An
advanced degree in Physics, Astronomy, Computer Science or a related field, or
equivalent practical experience is required.

We are seeking to recruit from as diverse a pool of talent as possible, and
endeavor to preserve the Astrophysical Sciences Department's reputation as a
pleasant workplace with a lively and friendly scientific atmosphere which
recognizes that technical innovations are an important intellectual
contribution to the science produced by major astronomical surveys.

Interested persons should send a curriculum vita including bibliography, if
applicable, and provide contact information for three references. The final
candidate will be required to complete a background check successfully.

For further inquiries, contact John Swinbank (swinbank at princeton.edu) or
Jim Bosch (jbosch at astro.princeton.edu). Apply online at
[https://jobs.princeton.edu/applicants/jsp/shared/position/Jo...](https://jobs.princeton.edu/applicants/jsp/shared/position/JobDetails_css.jsp?postingId=211990).

~~~
frozenport
I hate to be impolite, but what does a position like this pay? Is it more than
a postdoc, can it lead a tenure track professor position?

------
paulwoods
geolang ltd |Front End developer | Cardiff UK |full time | on-site

geolang is a small startup working in the DLP space, you will be responsible
for all aspects of UX, node experience would be useful.

Paulwoods at geolang dot com

------
ryanczak
Message Systems is hiring in Seattle and Columbia Md. Seattle: Operations
Engineer: [https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/operat...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/operations-engineer) Sr. Operations Engineer:
[https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/senior...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/senior-operations-engineer) SRE:
[https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/site-r...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/site-reliability-engineer) Chief Information Security Officer
(Seattle or Columbia): [https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/chief-...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/chief-information-security-officer-0)

Columbia: Application Software Engineer:
[https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/applic...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/application-software-engineer) Sr. Application Software Engineer:
[https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/senior...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/senior-application-software-engineer) Software Engineer Platform:
[https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/softwa...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/software-engineer-%E2%80%93-platform) Software Engineer-Sustaining
Engineering: [https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/softwa...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/software-engineer-sustaining-engineering-0) Software Test Automation
Engineer: [https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/softwa...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/software-test-automation-engineer) Systems Administrator:
[https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/system...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/systems-administrator) Technical Business Analyst:
[https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/techni...](https://www.messagesystems.com/careers/open-
positions/technical-business-analyst)

------
mkristian
Shenzhen, China, ONSITE

Embedded software developers for Android mobile phones.

~~~
desdiv
You left zero contact information and you have no profile. At least tell us
the company name.

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper

We're looking for a variety of roles for our London office, including

\- Platform Engineer

\- Web developer

\- Data science

\- City Heroes

Write to me at emil@CM or apply via
[https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

------
avipars
hearsie.com - growth hacker intern (Southfield, michigan)

We are a new media company that needs to grow it's audience.

E-mail hiring@hearsie.com

------
Kerrick
Second Street | [http://secondstreet.com/](http://secondstreet.com/) | St.
Louis, MO | Full-Time, Onsite.

Second Street helps media and marketing teams grow and understand their
audience with our easy-to-use promotions, messaging, and data analysis web
platform. CBS, Entercom, ESPN, The Washington Post, Sports Illustrated, and
over 3,000 others rely on Second Street to create meaningful interactions with
their consumers.

We’re a close-knit, vibrant organization located in downtown St. Louis --
close to Wash Ave, the Metro lines, and the Arch. Second Streeters have a
passion for software and the success of our customers. We host local meetups
whenever possible, including the STL Ember.js meetup. More than anything, we
value and trust each other. We set our own goals and and give everyone the
opportunity to offer feedback on major projects. We keep it casual and work
together to get things done.

 __Position Summary __

This position will be a member of our cross-functional development team which
is made up of designers, testers, back-end developers, and front-end
developers. Members of the team enjoy a high level of autonomy while also
working very collaboratively in-person and using Slack, Trello, and Hangouts.
We work together to ship code every day and are constantly looking for ways to
improve. Developers at Second Street are fully involved in every part of the
process, from planning, to developing, to testing, to launch. We strive to use
best practices including version control, automated testing, responsive
design, code reviews, and occasional pair programming while keeping an eye
toward usability and user experience. This position, in particular, will have
a special focus on making sure we’re using best practices in our front-end
development, especially with Ember.js. A typical day could consist of anything
from spooling up a new ember-cli application and integrating with our existing
library of ember-cli addons to helping another member of the team work through
a particularly vexing issue.

 __Benefits __

\- Competitive Salary

\- Unlimited PTO

\- 401k with company contribution

\- Development retreats every six months

\- Computer of your choice

\- Relocation reimbursement

\- Free parking or a Metro pass, your choice

\- Private gym in the basement of our historic building

\- Professional development courses and conference opportunities

\- Our focus on employee happiness leads to fun surprises like office
scooters, renting out movie theaters, and a semi-annual week full of fun,
food, and games known as Company Week

\- Our incredible medical, dental, and vision benefits are 100% covered for
you, and 50% for your family

\- We work in a fun office environment with a shuffleboard table, Wii, gym,
and full kitchen including a perpetually stocked kegerator

For more information, or if you're interested, please get in touch!
[http://secondstreet.com/careers/#senior-front-end-
dev](http://secondstreet.com/careers/#senior-front-end-dev)

------
jlees
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Mission)
| Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

    
    
          _   _       _
         | \ | |     | |
         |  \| |_   _| | __ _ ___
         | . ` | | | | |/ _` / __|
         | |\  | |_| | | (_| \__ \
         \_| \_/\__, |_|\__,_|___/
                 __/ |
                |___/
    

Hi! We're Nylas and we're looking for help building the next generation email
platform. We're building a missing piece of Internet infrastructure and are
looking for frontend application engineers and designers and backend systems
and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our email API right now,
and that means we have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more
data for a single user than in most startups' entire database. We're scaling
heavily and if you have experience with automated deployments, debugging
running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still
comfortable writing code, this job might be for you. :)

Many people spend their entire days buried in mail clients which haven't
significantly changed in years. Yet have you ever met anyone who really loves
their email experience? We want to change that. We're building a frontend
framework to power the next generation of mail apps. Sound exciting to you?
Apply here.

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value craftsmanship, autonomy and ownership.

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team.

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that.

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on tools like Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* Our frontend projects use Coffeescript, React, (Re)Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron (Atom Shell), and no jQuery.

* Tons of our code is open source, including our main sync engine. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're 40% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2 cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

* We have an open vacation policy and value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, and lunch at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) \- you can also ping
me directly (jennie at nylas dot com), I'm one of the platform engineers.
We're a diverse team and encourage applications from those of all backgrounds.

------
Curaladie
Curalate (NYC, SEATTLE _OR_ PHILLY!) Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/curalate#.VZQmUxPBzGf](https://boards.greenhouse.io/curalate#.VZQmUxPBzGf)

Curalate is the world’s leading marketing and analytics suite for the visual
web. We help brands tell their story through imagery in order to drive
consumer engagement, build brand awareness, and form stronger, more meaningful
relationships with consumers. Our team consists of startup veterans, social
media savants, pixel pushers, and big-data bosses. Oh, and we’re building a
platform that’s already in use by hundreds of the world’s leading brands.

We're not language zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job,
and are comfortable with a polyglot codebase.

 _Full Stack Engineers_ \- Languages: Scala, Javascript

    
    
      -  Infrastructure: AWS, Asgard
    
      -  Databases: Cassandra, MySQL (RDS), DynamoDB, Redis, Redshift, CloudSearch
    
      -  Frameworks: Finagle, Storm, Scalatra, Lift
    
      -  Front End/Mobile: AngularJS, Bootstrap, Backbone, Ionic
    
    

_DevOps_ \- Build and Deployment: Jenkins, Chef, Packer, Asgard

    
    
      -  Frameworks/Infrastructure: AWS, Finagle, Storm, Scalatra, Lift, Kafka, ZooKeeper
    
      -  Datastores: Cassandra, MySQL (RDS), DynamoDB, Redis, Redshift, CloudSearch
    
      -  Front End/Mobile: AngularJS, Bootstrap, Backbone, Ionic
    
      -  Languages: Scala, Javascript
    
    

_Front End (Solutions) Engineer_ \- As a Front End (solutions) engineer,
you’ll play dual roles of web developer and technical project manager. As a
web developer, you’ll write tight HTML, CSS, and Javascript to seamlessly
integrate and customize Curalate’s products. Your work will be highly-visible
-- over five million customers will see it every day -- so the margin for
error is small. Because Curalate’s DNA is that of a software company, you can
expect best-of-class tooling and processes (think code reviews, linting, etc.)
to support every integration you work on.

 _Product Manager_ \- \- Work with founders to document the long-term vision
into a coherent roadmap.

    
    
      -  Translate long-term vision into actionable short-term and medium-term roadmaps.
    
      -  Write goldilocks specs -- enough to get the feature built, no more.
    
      -  Work with design and engineering teams to research feature feasibility and cost review specs (functional specs, wireframes, and visual designs)
    
      -  keep products on track by rapidly removing roadblocks identity, gather, and analyze success metrics
    
    

_Product Design_ \- \- Create interaction models, screen designs, and UI
details that promote ease of use and optimize the user experience

    
    
      -  Manage multiple projects, working closely between product and engineering
    
      -  Iterate on your ideas quickly and effectively
    
      -  Obsess over details and consistency, but see the bigger picture
    
      -  Contribute to high-level strategic decisions with the rest of the product and executive team
    
      -  Own and maintain our product style guide

~~~
breakit
Hey!

I've read really great things about Curalate's culture, and rumor has it your
engineering team is really strong. I'm a full stack developer with 8 years of
experience, but have never worked with Scala. That said, I know I could pick
it up very quickly. Is that an issue?

~~~
Curaladie
That's awesome to hear that you've read/heard about our culture and dev team--
we are really proud of both, so I'm glad that they are getting the props they
deserve. As far as Scala goes, no, you do not need to know Scala from the get-
go. Many of our engineers have learned it at Curalate, but having several
years of experience in at least one object-oriented language is crucial. Let
me know if you need anything else!

~~~
breakit
Thanks for your reply! I work for a big data company right now, but I'm not
familiar with the computer vision piece, which I know is a big part of what
Curalate is working on (however, I find it fascinating!). Are all of your
engineers experts in computer vision?

~~~
Curaladie
no-we have a research engineering team that is focused on computer vision.
This is a true full stack role. Thanks for your interest :)

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco

Flexport is a platform for global trade. We make it easier for the next
generation of brands to get their products to market. Paul Graham says,
"Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely satisfy its
market, but grow it. There will be more international trade because of
Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to be more
of." We've raised $6.9M seed from great investors including Google Ventures,
Bloomberg BETA, First Round Capital and others. And we've reached product-
market fit with over $1M in monthly revenue. We're now looking to build out
our engineering team here in San Francisco.

Senior Front-End Engineer

Flexport is looking for talented front-end engineers to join our team here in
San Francisco. This is a high impact and high ownership opportunity for self-
starters interested in solving real-world problems and streamlining the
inefficient industry of global trade. You’ll report to our CTO, Amos Elliston,
who previously co-founded Geni, where he helped build and spin out Yammer.

What You’ll Do

* Create tools that make it easier for companies of all sizes to participate in global trade * Help build intuitive, highly efficient and performant interfaces to automate the repetitive parts of logistics

What You’ll Need

* Awesome coding skills and Computer Science fundamentals

* Next-level analytical problem solving talent * Experience in a fast-paced work environment. You ship quality code quickly.

* A product-first approach to building software. You care about the real world functionality of your programming.

* Experience with one or more modern javascript frameworks.

Our Stack In the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow
with Flux architecture, and test our application with Jest. We use a hybrid
version of Bootstrap styles mixed with hand-built Sass components as our CSS
library and are moving away from Bootstrap as we continue building our apps.
We follow OOCSS methodology and use Hologram for documentation. On the
backend, we're a Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS. Using Rspec we
believe in just enough testing to provide full coverage without introducing a
lot of change friction. Our architecture is light-weight and modular in nature
adhering to the fat models, skinny controllers ideology. Our Process Flexport
engineering is a close-knit team where everyone reviews each other’s Github
pull requests. We are expected to learn from our peers and help others learn.
Code is released almost everyday or whenever business requires. Our continuous
releases are integrated with Travis and Github.

Benefits

* Competitive salary

* Full Medical, Dental, and Vision Package

* Considerable equity in a company growing at breakneck speeds

Come talk to us about the chance to forever change the face of global trade in
a professional atmosphere that encourages individuality and responsibility.

To apply please email jobs@flexport.com with your resume and some information
about you, your work, and why Flexport might be the right next step for your
career.

------
markistaylor
Trulia (San Francisco) is looking for experienced Engineers, Ops and Product
Managers. [http://grnh.se/i684wq](http://grnh.se/i684wq)

Engineering Lead - API Team - [http://grnh.se/khfg35](http://grnh.se/khfg35)
Sr. JavaScript Engineer - [http://grnh.se/mlur0d](http://grnh.se/mlur0d) Sr.
iOS Engineer - [http://grnh.se/fpru64](http://grnh.se/fpru64) Sr. Engineer -
Communications - [http://grnh.se/ejg6cy](http://grnh.se/ejg6cy) Sr. Linux
Systems Administrator - [http://grnh.se/46tcer](http://grnh.se/46tcer) Android
Engineer - [http://grnh.se/v1pj07](http://grnh.se/v1pj07) Sr. Big Data
Engineer - [http://grnh.se/h26qe3](http://grnh.se/h26qe3) Sr. Software
Engineer (Back End) - [http://grnh.se/yadn5x](http://grnh.se/yadn5x) Principal
Big Data Engineer - [http://grnh.se/53sutw](http://grnh.se/53sutw)

Director of Product - Search - [http://grnh.se/m0ewti](http://grnh.se/m0ewti)
Product Manager - New Ventures -
[http://grnh.se/nv6ctw](http://grnh.se/nv6ctw)

Our team of energized and happy brainiacs is made up of diverse interests and
personalities. We've got semi-pro athletes, ping-pong enthusiasts, avid
surfers, chicken farmers, jugglers, knitters and everything in between. But we
share one common focus: making killer products that will improve the really
hard and potentially un-fun process of finding the right place to live.

There are so many reasons that working here is great, but we've narrowed it to
the top three:

1\. There's always something awesome happening. No matter what is being built,
we're hard at work figuring out what the next big thing is going to be.
Knowing that there's always some innovation on the way keeps this place
buzzing. Plus, consistently seeing ridiculous month-on-month user growth
doesn't hurt the excitement factor!

2\. We're good people. When it comes to hiring, we've adopted a strict "no
jerks" rule. Our culture is open and friendly, and not to be trifled with, no
matter your level of talent. Whether we are planning projects or grabbing a
keg-fresh beer on our roof deck, we genuinely like each other. Who doesn't
like that?

3\. Start-up fire with big company benefits. Want the fast-moving pace of a
start-up with the perks of a company that has been around the block? Us, too.
We know that the laundry list of super competitive pay, stock, snacks in the
kitchen, and appreciation for a job well done are baseline requirements, so we
go way beyond. Investing back into our team's success and future is our goal.
Matching 401(k), fully paid medical/dental/vision coverage, multiple flexible
spending accounts, and a legit maternity and paternity plan. We've got it
all...and then some.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/) ; We're currently only hiring
Onsite in San Francisco, so can't support remote employees at the time.

Our mission is to help organizations build diverse, cohesive and better teams.
We've been building a variety of hiring solutions to help companies big and
small leverage the wealth of information online to find amazing prospective
employees and make better hiring decisions. The sales and marketing worlds
have many solutions that enable them to be more efficient and productive and
it is our belief that we can adapt the best that sales and marketers have to
recruiting/talent departments.

We owe a ton to the Hacker News community as we've made multiple hires through
our interactions with engineers here and I personally have learned a ton from
the HN community.

We're hiring aggressively on our engineering team and are looking for
collaborative, thoughtful and resilient individuals to help us improve the way
all organizations think and approach recruiting. Our open roles:

-Sr. Backend Engineers/Architects (Salary Range: $140k-$180k) We're looking for people that are interested in our backend challenges. Our backend team deals with crawling, parsing and normalization of hundreds of millions of social profiles (i.e. Linkedin, Github, Twitter) and use complex algorithmic and statistical methods to match disparate social profiles.

We've used a combination of Scala, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, AWS and Redshift
although have seriously considered using both Go and Postgres.

-Full-stack Ruby Developers (Salary Range: $110k-$160k) Our full-stack team deals with a variety of challenges from the frontend to the database. They build new products, improve ElasticSearch, handle DevOps by committee and are heavily involved in making product decisions. The team is highly collaborative and we're looking for individuals you genuinely working with their colleagues to come up with solutions. Our full-stack team gets involved with many of of the other teams including but not limited to Product, Sales and Customer Success.

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis, Javascript, AWS
and Docker among other technologies.

Last thing I'd like to mention is that we deeply invest in our employees'
professional growth to the point where we offer every employee a $1k annual
stipend to use on whatever courses/conferences/training will help them
improve. And for those engineers who care about becoming leaders one day, we
live and breath recruiting which is one of the most important skills for
budding engineering leaders- I guarantee you'll learn more about it here than
anywhere else :)

I'm the founder and if you're interested in any opportunities with us, you can
reach me directly at jon at entelo dot com

------
nullspace
x.ai - [http://x.ai/](http://x.ai/) \- New York City, NY - VISA - email:
jobs@human.x.ai - [http://x.ai/jobs](http://x.ai/jobs)

At x.ai, we are building an artificial intelligence powered personal
assistant. The software will schedule meetings for our customers automatically
without subjecting them to the typical back and forth over email negotiating
when and where to meet someone. We are looking for a smart, self-motivated,
and enthusiastic individual to join us on the journey in building the
artificial intelligence of the future. You’ll get to work side by side with a
small team of serial entrepreneurs moving at breakneck speed.

We are an Scala / Node.js / MongoDB / AWS company, and are looking to hire:

a) our _first Infrastructure Engineer_

b) backend engineer with experience in Scala.

c) web application engineer ( we use Node.js and AngularJs )

\----------------

As an Infrastructure Engineer, some of the things you would do are:

* Build, manage and scale out the core infrastructure that powers x.ai, keeping resilience and security in mind

* Iterate on our continuous integration and continuous deployment pipelines

* Automate everything to a point of fault

* Constantly improve our development processes and tools to reduce friction from idea to deployment

Ideally, you would have experience with working on distributed applications,
Linux, automation tools and container technology like chef / puppet / docker,
and experience with at least one programming language. As a bonus, experience
in AWS, MongoDB, Apache Spark would be great.

\----------------

As a backend engineer some of your responsibilities would be:

* Build, evolve and scale out infrastructure to ingest, process and extract meaning out of free form text

* Design and build a system that enables seamless human-machine interactions

* Solve various optimization and constraint problems related to coordinating people’s schedules and preferences

* Integrate with various external APIs

We are a Scala team and would prefer if you have experience in the language,
but feel free to ping us if you want to do hardcore functional programming. :)

\----------------

As a web application engineer, you would:

* Evolve Human-Machine interaction to improve data collection for our information-hungry AI

* Design and implement clever ways to capture both implicit and explicit human preferences

* Evolve frontend architecture

* Integrate with various external APIs

We're looking for someone who's awesome at JS / HTML / CSS, and has an
excellent product sense. We use Node.js & Angular, so experience with that
would be great.

\----------------

Email jobs@human.x.ai if you're interested, and also go to
[http://x.ai/jobs](http://x.ai/jobs) to check out our other open positions.

~~~
cvogt
Let me add that we have an awesome, FP strong team and architecture, if you
are looking to apply things like scalaz, shapeless and monocle in practice and
have fun discussions about where to best use concepts like Monoids, how to
best organize data flow, etc, that's happening here. We are all learning and
trying to push the boundaries.

We have an incredible bunch of smart people. Some of us did things in the past
that caught some public attention. Our CEO sold multiple companies in the
past, one to Yahoo. Our head of data science was in one of the teams that
found the Higgs boson at CERN using machine learning. I am the co-author of
Scala Slick and worked with Martin Odersky for a few years. Join the propellor
heads and build something awesome with us :). Perfect employer.

------
carpo
Digital Carpenter [
[http://www.digitalcarpenter.com.au/](http://www.digitalcarpenter.com.au/) ] |
Sydney, Australia

Digital Carpenter is, at the moment, just me. I’m an experienced consultant,
full-stack analyst/developer, and entrepreneur. I’ve been running the company
since 2008, building products, advising clients and developing custom web
applications. I’ve used freelancer and o-desk but now need a full-timer to
help move the company in a new and greater direction.

About the job

* You will contribute to the concept, design and development of internal products and custom client applications.

* Write and maintain the front and back-end code for custom client Web Applications.

* Implement written processes to optimise performance.

* Work independently while staying within deadlines.

* Setup and maintain the servers that run the Web Applications.

* There is scope to learn new languages and platforms, and for the right candidate, become involved in all aspects of the client and product life cycle.

* Developing content managed sites using Drupal, including creating custom modules, themes etc.

* Annual salary of around $80k (inclusive of super)

* Full-time Sydney CBD based role. No remote available.

About you

* Enjoys programming and technology.

* Knows at least one back-end programming language really well. (Most new work will be in PHP using Laravel, but you need to be pragmatic about language use)

* Enjoys brainstorming solutions, drawing on whiteboards, discussing options, and understanding problems.

* You know your way around Linux, or are willing to learn.

* Know how to install and configure a database. PostgreSQL would be great.

* Use MVC frameworks, but could also build a site without one (or write their own basic one) if needed.

* Can design and build relational database schemas based on the description of an applications requirements.

* Use a front-end framework like Bootstrap.

* You're fluent in the latest versions of CSS, HTML, and JavaScript.

* Familiar with Git and GitHub

* Given a design guide, you could easily create a website that seamlessly matches.

* Keen to grow and learn more about business, products, marketing and sales.

* You hit the ground running when given a project code-base.

To apply, email jobs@<company domain name>. Please add a paragraph or so
introducting yourself in the body of the email, and attach your CV.

[http://www.digitalcarpenter.com.au/jobs](http://www.digitalcarpenter.com.au/jobs)

------
frabrunelle
MaidSafe.net [[http://maidsafe.net](http://maidsafe.net)] | Troon, UK (allows
remote)

\- Rust Open Source Software Engineer
[[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/90236/rust-open-
source...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/90236/rust-open-source-
software-engineer-maidsafenet)]

Job Description

Can you imagine a new decentralised Internet, free from corporations selling
your personal details and private information for their profit, where users
are in control of their data and all communication is secure, private and
anonymous? What if this new network was comprised of the spare computing
resources of the world’s Internet users and has years of planning and
development behind it.

The company implementing the replacement for much of the Internet’s services
is called MaidSafe and they plan a public launch of the platform later this
year. This new network has generated much interest from the world’s technology
press.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/maidsafe/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/maidsafe/)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/08/beyond-
bi...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/08/beyond-bitcoin-
crypto-ownership-companies-hope-youre-ready-to-decentralize-everything-on-the-
internet/)

As the platform approaches its first public release, MaidSafe are looking to
strengthen their team with engineers experienced in producing open source
software. MaidSafe are implementing their vision in Rust and knowledge of this
new language is an advantage. A background in contributing to open source
projects is essential and the successful candidate will also be able to
demonstrate knowledge of multiple programming languages.

This role provides the opportunity to work for a cutting edge open source
company with a big future, as well as the freedom to push your skills to the
limit.

While an office based developer is preferred, this may be a remote position
where for ease of collaboration, the candidate will be required to work
between 09:30 and 17:30 UK time (British Summer Time) Monday through Friday.

Skills & Requirements

\- Commits have been made to verifiable open source repositories

\- Experience in Rust preferred, but not essential

\- Experience working within an iterative Agile development process

\- A proven track record of submitting quality bug reports to open source
issue trackers, preferably with bug fixes. Some links to examples would be
great

\- A presence on Stack Overflow, where you have asked or answered hard
questions and been recognised by others for your answers

\- Familiarity with revision control and hosted repositories

In addition to supplying a CV, a list of URLs (code contributions, stack
overflow answers, mailing list posts) containing evidence of why you would be
a great hire, is essential. It would be great if you could supply a github.com
or sourceforge.net, or equivalent account for MaidSafe to review.

------
secfirstmd
Videre - Operations Manager, Global, Full Time.

A dynamic, pioneering international NGO working in the worlds of media and
human rights is seeking a talented individual to join its team in a key role
as Operations Manager. It is a fascinating position that requires a highly
responsible individual.

ABOUT VIDERE

Videre is a cutting-edge, fast-growing, international human rights charity
that maximises the power of technology to achieve justice.We give local
activists the equipment,training and support needed to safely gather verified
video evidence of human rights violations and effectively distribute it to
those who can create change. As a result of our actions, perpetrators have
been brought to trial and their means of oppression exposed to millions of
viewers worldwide. It has empowered oppressed communities to expose human
rights violations to millions around the world and deter their repetition.
With visible influence, this small organisation is uncommonly high-impact and
benefits from an esteemed international reputation.

JOB PURPOSE

This key individual will work directly under Videre’s Senior Management Team.
The role will involve carefully creating, training, maintaining, coordinating
and directing network operations in the field. Work will be in various
geopolitical areas that might be hostile and where telecommunications are poor
and infrastructure negligible, the main emphasis of the role will be on
precision, logistics and safety.

MAIN RESPONSIBILITIES

Managing logistics, operations and communication – Constant telecommunications
management with partners, deal with urgent problems, manage networks on a 24/7
basis where necessary, problem-solve to remove any obstacles to productivity
and safety through all stages of operation – from planning to capturing visual
data and broadcasting it. Support and ensure the welfare of all individuals
involved in the projects under you.

Planning operations – Create plans to execute Videre’s vision and missions in
its areas of operation, with guidance from the senior management team.

Training– Train networks to use overt and hidden cameras to create visual
information. The training includes filming, gathering information,
verification, operations and basic security when needed.

Identifying and recruiting – Find suitable partners to work with and create
common ground for future engagement. Documenting and reporting – Ensure all
activities are recorded, documented and analysed. Monitor and report on all
levels of activity to assess effectiveness, impact and progress of the
organisation’s projects.

Find the full JD at: [http://reliefweb.int/job/1061716/operations-
manager](http://reliefweb.int/job/1061716/operations-manager)

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers | London UK | ONSITE

Imagine you could save every teacher in a school one hour a week. Instead of
an hour of drudgery, they could be preparing their lessons, teaching or
actually having a life outside the classroom. At Firefly, you can help do
exactly that.

Firefly is a learning platform used by hundreds of schools worldwide to
create, share and learn. We combine easy content creation with deep school
integration to make a useful tool for class work, homework, and coursework.
We’re self funded and doubling yearly.

As an established company serving many customers and integrating with a
variety of other services, we’re continually learning how apply best practices
to existing code, whilst still deploying new features and bug fixes for
teachers and students every two weeks. We're currently focusing on getting
better at separating of concerns and building up an automated testing suite.
We’re also improving the speed and reliability of our infrastructure, and
trying new technologies to keep current (e.g. Swift and React).

We looking for four main strengths in you:

◦ _skill:_ your colleagues would say you get things done. You work to a high
standard, and know about and apply appropriate best practices in your work.
You are at home with improving and extending existing code as well as new
development.

◦ _desire to learn:_ despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what
you do, you want to get better. You seek out best practices, new ideas, honest
feedback, and unknown areas of code, in order to know more and work better.

◦ _understanding:_ our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be
happy to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best
interests at heart. Similarly, our QA team is meticulous but not your
babysitter. You’ll be handing something polished to QA, not throwing the first
thing that compiles over the wall. Overall, everyone at Firefly shares
responsibility for the product making sense and being of high quality.

◦ _clear communication:_ We have a lightweight process, so most days, other
than a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned,
you’ll be responsible for your time. This also means that, when there are
issues, you need to inform the right people, explain what’s going wrong, and
help get things resolved and moving forward again.

Speaking of process, we have a design team who handle HTML and CSS, a product
and UX team who produce clear specifications, a QA team to help us build
things well, and a two-week sprint cycle for getting things done. Other than
that, we’re pretty small-a agile and are happy to try things out to see what
helps.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with iOS or a web
platform. Our server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some
Javascript, so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up. We work
as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a positive:
Android, Windows Phone, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, databases,
particularly SQL Server, building API integrations.

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience, a generous bonus
scheme, flexible training budget, brown bag talks and a Kaizen day for self-
improvement and experimentation every fortnight.

So, if you’ve got an interest in education and a desire to learn your craft
alongside others making the same journey, we want to hear from you. Drop me an
e-mail (robin at fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)

------
robinmacharg
Actual Experience PLC, Provider of Digital Quality analytics services |
Android Developer | Bath, UK | ONSITE (with home-working) | FULLTIME

[https://www.actual-experience.com/](https://www.actual-experience.com/)

We offer digital quality analysis services for businesses and consumers. Our
Digital Supply Chain Director service enables continuous, automatic, and real-
time Voice of the Customer analysis, identifying any sources of service
misbehaviour and directing attention where improvement in experience for staff
and customers will be most meaningful. Our service is being incorporated into
digital product architectures and processes for some of the world’s largest,
most sophisticated digital enterprises.

To give a concrete example: 95% of a web-page may load in a fraction of a
second, but the quality of the user-experience is adversely affected by the
last image (or javascript, or whatever) taking 3 seconds to arrive from the
CDN. Our software captures this kind of measurement and helps identify the
cause. It's not limited to web-pages; we have measurement profiles for email,
database, VoIP, cloud services etc. We can also help identify where the
service is _too_ good, where the additional speed is essentially wasted and,
perhaps, the investment would be better made in other areas of an
infrastructure.

You can see the technology in action with our consumer version, BbFix.
([https://www.bbfix.org/](https://www.bbfix.org/)) This allows you to see how
good your broadband really is. And where any problems lie from home router to
ISP to the Skype or iPlayer endpoints.

We're looking for an Android developer to create apps, in the short-term, to:

\- Report the results of the analysis in a simple, engaging way that CxOs can
understand

\- Measure the Digital Quality to and from from mobile devices and services in
a similar way to our current wired Digital Users. With our Tier-1 clients you
could have your app deployed to hundreds of thousands of devices.

Beyond that we have plans for tablets and a mobile version of BbFix.

The job-spec is here: [https://www.actual-
experience.com/site/assets/files/1036/ae_...](https://www.actual-
experience.com/site/assets/files/1036/ae_android_developer.pdf)

We have a mixed technology base: Erlang, Python and the usual Web-stack. The
iOS app is Swift-based. Our APIs are JSON and we use Git. You might not know
all of them but you'll be interested in finding out more, given the chance.
Finally, the working environment is very relaxed with most people flexibly
working from home a couple of days a week. Get in touch via the website with a
CV or directly: robin@actual-experience.com with any questions.

------
danuyn11
99999

------
mrdazm
BrightGauge ([http://www.brightgauge.com/)|](http://www.brightgauge.com/\)|)
Front End Web Developer | Miami, FL | Full-time/Onsite

BrightGauge Software is looking for an incredible Front End Web Developer to
join our growing team. You know the type: an HTML, CSS, JavaScript rockstar
who loves building beautifully detailed web applications and all the magical
interactions that happen in the browser.

As you’ll read and learn about BrightGauge, our product works with tons of
data, is used all over the world, and we’re incredibly passionate about
beautiful interactions. So as a front end developer joining our growing
product team, you’ll make a direct impact on thousands of people’s everyday
work lives. We want you excited about that, about shipping awesome code, and
bringing designs to life.

In order to be an ideal fit with our team, here are some things that should
describe your skills and personality:

\- You love client side development, especially HTML, CSS, and JavaScript (not
just jQuery either, the big time stuff like AngularJS). Oh, and you’re pretty
darn good about working in that stack. \- You love testing your work for cross
browser consistency (even that thing called IE) \- You’ve worked on products
before, preferably for a few years, and worked with designers bringing static
pages and prototypes to pixel perfect life \- You have plenty of experience in
Git and working in small teams or projects. You communicate extremely well, in
person but also through tools like Slack, Trello, and Email \- You’ve worked
with, or at least tinkered with, Semantic UI and AngularJS (what we use at
BrightGauge every day) \- You’re an upbeat and fun personality that enjoys
being with the team because we do spend a lot of time hanging out together \-
In your free time, you love to learn new technologies, help out others on the
team wherever you can, and research new libraries. We’re a small team, and you
must love the “get your hands dirty” type of culture.

Like what you’ve read so far? It gets better! Here’s a bit more about what
you’ll get to enjoy every day:

\- Working with an amazingly focused group of people who care first and
foremost about building an awesome product together as a team \- A really nice
base salary that will depend on your experience, plus access to full benefits
(medical, 401K, etc) \- Working in the most beautiful part of Miami, downtown
Coral Gables \- Shipping code and planning features from start to finish with
other members of the product team (product manager, developers, designers, and
YOU) \- Minimal meetings, maximum development work \- Being a part of a
growing startup that is already passed those crazy early days of any new
company. We have those cool things called Revenue and Profit!

If this sounds like the opportunity that you’ve been searching for, and you’re
a fit based on technical skills and the personality we need, send us an email
at info[@]brightgauge[dot]com. Tell us why you’d be a great fit and why you’re
interested in joining this awesome team. No recruiters please.

------
stevelydford53
Codurance is hiring Software Craftsman ONSITE in London, UK.

You consider yourself a software crafter. You care about and are proud of the
code you write. You care about doing meaningful work and providing value to
your clients or employer via well-crafted code. For you, writing code is not
just a job but also a passion.

Test-Driven Development is second nature to you and that's how you write code.
You don't use "lack of time" as an excuse to do a mediocre job, and fully
understand the long-term costs and benefits of hacking a project together. You
prefer to work in small increments, trying things out and iterating rapidly,
tightening the feedback loop as much as possible.

You are a team player. You understand that software lives on long after it is
first delivered, and that many different people will contribute to it over its
lifetime. You enjoy working with other people, including other coders but also
designers, business analysts, testers and anyone else working on the same
project. You enjoy frequent collaboration, including pair-programming.

As a passionate developer, you spend a considerable amount of time outside
working hours investing in your craft, learning new technologies and
practicing different techniques and approaches. You create for creation's
sake, building pet projects or contributing to open-source development. You
don't do this because a client or employer asks you to; you do it because you
want to.

As part of the learning process, you consider it important to share what you
know with others. This might take the form of a blog, some code on GitHub,
attendance at community events or something totally different. You also
consider it your responsibility to help your fellow colleagues; perhaps this
manifests itself as formal knowledge-sharing sessions in the workplace, but
just as likely, it's simply coaching as and when it's necessary.

You understand that languages and frameworks are just tools. You choose the
best tools for the job without being religious about it. The majority of books
and articles you read are the ones that makes you a better developer and not a
specialist in a specific framework. At the same time, you are extremely
proficient with at least one or two programming languages and the tools around
them, including testing frameworks, wiring and dependency injection
mechanisms, user interface libraries and development environments.

You understand and embrace Agile processes, and are able to help other people
to understand and adopt them. You are able to work closely with clients and
product owners and help them to refine requirements and plan the work to be
done.

You are proud to be a developer and want to remain a developer. You believe in
emergent and collaborative architecture and design; you use your knowledge of
SOLID principles, the Four Elements of Simple Design, and Domain-Driven Design
to design applications that reflect the business domain.

If you believe you can meet the bar set, we are definitely interested in
hearing from you.

[http://codurance.com/careers/craftsman/](http://codurance.com/careers/craftsman/)
for more info

------
schuon
We at STYLIGHT build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer.

\--------------------------------------------------------

You want to tweak our website to withstand being slashdot'ed? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Senior_Java_Developer](http://stylig.ht/Senior_Java_Developer)

You want to code the next look of our magazine? ->
[http://stylig.ht/_Frontend_Developer](http://stylig.ht/_Frontend_Developer)

You want to dockerize all our services? ->
[http://stylig.ht/AWS_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/AWS_Engineer)

You want to build and maintain our AWS Data Warehouse Infrastructure ->
[http://stylig.ht/Data_Engineer_BI](http://stylig.ht/Data_Engineer_BI)

You want to work on the service that powers all our result pages? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Search](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Search)

You want to create our single page applications ->
[http://stylig.ht/Web_Developer_PR_and_Marketing](http://stylig.ht/Web_Developer_PR_and_Marketing)

You want to build the software to manage our categorisation process? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Categorisation](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Categorisation)

You want to build the software to manage our shops and financial data? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Shop_Team](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Shop_Team)

You want to keep our computers running in the office? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Desktop_Support_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/Desktop_Support_Engineer)

You want to shape our internal infrastructure ->
[http://stylig.ht/System_Administrator](http://stylig.ht/System_Administrator)

You want to enhance the ranking of products? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Data_Scientist_Search](http://stylig.ht/Data_Scientist_Search)

You want to further STYLIGHT’s brand awareness within the tech scene? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Engineering_Evangelist](http://stylig.ht/Engineering_Evangelist)

\-------------------------------------------------------

Find out more about us at
[http://engineering.stylight.com/](http://engineering.stylight.com/). Also see
our upcoming developer conference [http://daho.am/](http://daho.am/)
Interested? Mail the CTO at sebastian.schuon@stylight.com

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
> Also see our upcoming developer conference
> [http://daho.am/](http://daho.am/) Interested?

"We can’t believe that daho.am is already over, but you haven’t heard the last
of us just yet!"

You might want to update your cut&paste template. ;-)

------
akurilin
[Front Row Education (San Francisco, CA) www.frontrowed.com]

Foundational Systems Engineer with DevOps focus to join fast-growing education
startup that changes how over a million young students learn math.

Our mission is important to us, and we want it to be important to you as well:
over a million K-8 students learn math using Front Row every month. Our early
results show students improve twice as much while using Front Row than their
peers who aren’t using the program.

You’ll be one of the first engineers on the team, which means you’ll have an
immense impact on our company, product, and culture; you’ll have a ton of
autonomy and responsibility; you’ll have equity to match the weight of this
role. If you're looking for an opportunity to both grow and do meaningful
work, surrounded and supported by like-minded professionals, this is THE place
for you.

Front Row is one of the very few organizations in the world that use Haskell
in production for most of their systems and is an active member of the Haskell
community, including the Commercial Haskell Special Interest Group.

\- Be able to work quickly and without handholding or supervision. You will
have great autonomy. We're a small team and everybody easily pulls twice their
weight

\- You're morbidly well-organized, love documenting and obsess over
continuously improving existing processes

\- Relentlessly automate ALL the things: this is not a sysadmin position, this
is developer position that removes the need for most system administration

\- You're not religious about any technologies, tools or approaches: the
landscape of devops changes every day, new tools emerge, new techniques become
trendy. A great devops engineer stays up to date with the emergent
technologies, but is committed to using the right tool for the job, whether
that's an allen wrench or an immutable cluster

\- You must care about being great at what you do. Front Row engineers are
craftsmen who take pride in their work

\- Must thrive on both technical breadth and depth. As a Front Row Systems
Engineer, you will be taking care of setting up, maintaining and scaling a
wide variety critical supporting infrastructure that makes running our
applications possible and pleasant

\- Experience working with cloud APIs, configuration management, deployment

\- Experience running, maintaining and scaling RDBMS - we're heavy Postgres
users and deal with a lot of critical data

\- You love sharing your knowledge and teaching others about systems
engineering and devops. Front Row has a very active culture of sharing of
knowledge and best practices. As our first Systems Engineer, you will be
setting much of the technical culture for the organization.

Full description and application at
[http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963)

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems, Remote

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company founded in 1999 that
specializes in customer specific marketing and payments for over 1000 US
clients. Our clients include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is
an anchor partner in our national coalition loyalty program. As the CTO and
Director of Software Development I need some help! You will be joining a
medium sized team of 13 developers who all commit to their projects as a labor
of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any of these positions
my contact information is located under my profile.

-

Test automation lead

We are seeking a Test Automation Lead to join our Software Quality Assurance
(SQA) team. Candidate must have a background in test automation and experience
with web application front-end and back-end scripting. Candidates with
previous experience on Agile teams will be well suited for this position. We
are looking for a mid-level tester with leadership and management skill-sets.
This is a full-time staff position located either in Twin Falls, ID or remote.
If remote, candidate must be willing to work around regular MDT office hours.
This is a full-time staff position. KRS will not consider outsourced or
software development contracts.

-

Lead Senior Software Engineer

We are seeking a Senior full-stack Developer with leadership experience to act
as our technical team lead for a newly formed features team. We’re looking for
someone with a strong computer-science background who has deep JavaScript
experience who can help the team develop better applications. The correct
person must be a polyglot and should feel comfortable reviewing JavaScript,
PHP, Python and have a willingness to learn C# (Xamarin) for mobile projects.
Candidates with previous experience on Agile teams will be well suited for
this position. The expectation is that this person would focus on front-end
development and interface very closely with the back-end team, but all of our
leads are competent full-stack developers and very ops savvy. Furthermore
everyone is empowered to explore and implement new ideas and improvements.
This is a full-time staff position located either in Twin Falls, ID or remote.
If remote, candidate must be willing to work around regular MDT office hours.
This is a full-time staff position. KRS will not consider outsourced or
software development contracts.

-

DevOps Engineer

We are hiring for our DevOps Engineering team. KickBack is looking for a
technical leader with proficiencies in modern DevOps tooling, network
administration and, Linux server administration. This is a full-time staff
position. KRS will not consider outsourced or software development contracts.

To apply: Email me, my contact information is located under my profile, or,
visit [http://careers.kickbacksystems.com](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com)

------
jwpeppa
__Position: CTO

 __Location: NY Metro (ideal), but will look at Remote (Continental 48 States)

 __Company: Wine Kloud – www.winekloud.com

_____

COMPANY OVERVIEW:

Wine Kloud is a content curator of daily wine deals from over 1,000 retailers
nationwide. WK leverages the hottest trends (daily deals) in popular culture
and marries them with wine. Think Kayak for travel meets wine. And the timing
is perfect. Why? Wine Kloud is part of an industry segment that tends to be
behind the tech curve as compared to its target audience – wine drinkers! We
are not only prepared to change the way an industry operates, but set to
change the way millions of consumers buy wine. That is powerful and the CTO
will be an integral part that makes it all happen.

WK has not launched yet, but will be live in a couple of weeks. The initial
buildout was outsourced to a development firm. We have secured funding and
will be happy to disclose all of that information to serious and interested
candidates.

_____

POSITION DESCRIPTION/REQUIREMENTS:

We are in search of a team member, not a rogue. We are collaborators, not
dictators. Sounds cliché, but very true. We want to foster an environment in
which we all have valuable input and can work positively and effectively
toward the common goals of the company. To be clear, the individual we hire
will have full direction over the tech strategy, but that strategy will be
designed and created as a result of the management goals, which this person
will help establish.

We need someone who can innovate, plan, build, implement, and drive all of the
company’s tech initiatives, including coding. While we have plans to build out
a team underneath this person in the very near future, in the beginning, they
will have to roll up their sleeves and code. This is not a country club
position in which they delegate. This is a startup. This individual will also
be responsible for maintaining all aspects of our software, from debugging to
taking preventative measures to ensure uptime.

This person’s actions will directly shape the company. Their stamp will be all
over Wine Kloud. This is a big role and requires someone with the experience
and acumen to fill it. We need someone who is passionate about building and
problem solving. Someone who can contribute to and incorporate the company
vision. Someone entrepreneurial in nature with the ability to lead and,
ideally, successful startup experience. And possibly most important, someone
who is committed to the success of the organization. We are not looking for a
year-long commitment from someone. We need someone onboard who will see out
the company’s success.

_____

TECH PROFILE:

Here’s the tech stack that our developers are working with. The ideal hire
will know these well:

\- Python

\- Django

\- MySQL

\- Redis

\- Celery

\- Stream Framework

\- Python Social Auth

\- Apache

\- 3rd Party Services like Payment Gateways

_____

Please submit your resume or address questions to info@winekloud.com. Thanks…

------
voxy_dale
Voxy - [https://voxy.com](https://voxy.com) \- New York, NY - Senior Full
Stack Python/Django Engineer - Full Time

Voxy is changing peoples lives for the better every single day. That’s not an
overstatement, it’s the truth. Learning a new language is the single hardest
things that you can ask an adult to do. We make it happen. Every. Single. Day.

Voxy provides a cloud-based English language learning platform that’s based on
20 years of cutting edge scientific research into language learning. It’s
proven effective, in the lab and in the wild. It’s a tough problem, but that’s
okay, we like tough problems and you should too.

You're the type of engineer engineer that wants to join a growing start-up as
we tackle the old-school entrenched players in a $60B/year industry that
hasn’t seen any real innovation in decades. You're looking for a kick-ass
culture, paying customers and top-tier investors; we have that.

These things are important to us, and they should be important to you too:

\- Engineers. Real engineers. That means you problem solve first and write
code second.

\- We’re about the right tool for the job. At the moment that’s Python,
Backbone, MongoDB and PostgreSQL. In the future, maybe something else.

\- We build our mobile solutions as native apps.

\- We pair-program and follow Agile. Unless it’s not working, in which case we
don’t.

\- Thirst for learning. What we’re working on today may be something different
tomorrow, and as a company we support that.

\- Respect. We love new ideas and discussion, and while we don’t always agree
with each other our strong opinions are loosely held.

Competitive salary, stock, medical, dental, vision, etc. Yep, we’ve got that,
plus a whole host of other benefits like CitiBike memberships, gym
reimbursements, snacks, beer (to offset the gym memberships), unlimited
vacation, free Mandarin/Spanish/French lessons, and a bunch of other stuff.
HQed in NoHo, with offices in São Paulo, we are situated amidst multiple train
lines, restaurants, coffee shops, bike stores, bars, gyms, fashion, galleries
and general NY excellence.

You are currently eligible to work in the US.

If you’ve got at least 3 years of real world engineering experience, even if
you don’t currently use our stack, let’s talk.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We
really do, you should come and check it out for yourself. We do not
discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin, gender,
sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability status.

More info and application here [http://grnh.se/key3ob](http://grnh.se/key3ob)

~~~
beatriztqueiroz
Amazing!

------
culo
Kong - Open Source API Management
([https://github.com/mashape/kong](https://github.com/mashape/kong))

Created by Mashape, hiring:
[https://mashape.com/jobs](https://mashape.com/jobs)

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Web or Cloud Engineer | San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, tight-knit team looking for a full-stack engineer.

Mixmax’s mission is to do the impossible with email. We believe everything you
do today on the web should be possible in any email. We launched a Gmail
plugin earlier this year that brings interactive content to email and it's
been a huge success. Already thousands of customers depend on us for their
daily productivity. We have an A++ list of investors that previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft & Square. We have big plans ahead - come
build with us!

We’re an incredibly mission-driven, diverse and fun-loving team. We value
personal and professional growth equally and have built multi-million dollar
products together in the past. We're based in downtown SF.

Stack: Node.js microservices archicture, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo,
(isomorphic) Handlebars, AWS. Moving to: React, Hapi, ES6 transpilation,
RethinkDB, Docker.

Check us out at mixmax.com. Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee!

    
    
       _____       _                      _   _               __                _ _ 
       \_   \_ __ | |_ ___ _ __ __ _  ___| |_(_)_   _____    /__\ __ ___   __ _(_) |
        / /\/ '_ \| __/ _ \ '__/ _` |/ __| __| \ \ / / _ \  /_\| '_ ` _ \ / _` | | |
     /\/ /_ | | | | ||  __/ | | (_| | (__| |_| |\ V /  __/ //__| | | | | | (_| | | |
     \____/ |_| |_|\__\___|_|  \__,_|\___|\__|_| \_/ \___| \__/|_| |_| |_|\__,_|_|_|

~~~
x0x0
Please don't scribble ascii art all over

------
danuyn11
9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

------
danuyn11
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

------
amix
Doist - [http://doist.io/](http://doist.io/) \- REMOTE

We have 5 development positions open (Front-end (JavaScript), Backend
(Python), iOS, Android and DevOps).

At Doist, we specialize in productivity software. We create tools that
simplify and organize the day. Our main mission is to help people become more
organized and productive. We have made Todoist, one of the most popular task
management apps.

Check out [http://doist.io/jobs/](http://doist.io/jobs/) if you are
interested.

------
tanwill
I am a Junior Front End Developer. I eventually want to go into Data
Visualization with Javascript, which is something I am studying at the moment.

Available to work locally in NYC or remote anywhere.

I recently wrapped up an internship at a financial startup in Union Square as
their Front End Dev.

Javascript, JQuery, Angular, Bootstrap, AJAX, JSON, HTML, CSS are my preferred
software languages. I am also learning Python.

You can check me out at: www.tanwill.nyc www.github.com/tanwill
www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams

Please feel free to contact me by email (tanise.williams@icloud.com), phone
(917-859-7077), or www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams

I am available for immediate interviews.

Thanks!

------
greens231
We are looking for mobile developers (Android and iOS) to work with on
AlmostFamous - FightTracker for photos.

The app is scheduled to launch within the next week on Android and iOS
(screenshots: [https://angel.co/almostfamous](https://angel.co/almostfamous)).

Only equity, Onsite : Delhi/Bangalore. Email - 1119231@gmail.com

------
onelogin
OneLogin, Inc - 150 Spear St, San Francisco, CA 94105

Wanted: strong Ruby and JavaScript engineers

Offered: Competitive package with technical challenges to match it.

OneLogin is the leader in Identity & Access Manangement and our service is
being used of many of the fast-growing tech unicorns as well as multinationals
around the world.

We have a long history of innovating in our space and have been a strong
contributor to open source with our SAML toolkits that have been adoption by
most of the SaaS companies. We recently also launched www.samltool.com to make
it easier for developers troubleshoot SAML.

Technologies we use include PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, Node.js, Java and
Ruby on Rails.

[https://www.onelogin.com/jobs/departments/engineering](https://www.onelogin.com/jobs/departments/engineering)

~~~
bradyparon
Shopify [http://www.shopify.com/careers](http://www.shopify.com/careers)
@Toronto, ON

# Software Developer [ONSITE, VISA]

We are continuing to grow our team in Toronto, and are looking for people who
are excited about writing great software that makes a positive impact on
people's lives.

A few of the best perks: \- Working on a team of really talented people who
care about helping each other do their best work. \- Shipping code multiple
times a day, with your work being used by thousands of people within seconds
of being deployed. \- Team leads that encourage and support your personal
growth and career development. \- Whether you are just starting your career or
a seasoned developer, as a member of our team we expect you to have a passion
for learning new things and encourage you to share your knowledge with others.

We do the majority of our server-side development in Ruby (on Rails), with a
few services written in Go. If you don’t know either of those technologies
right now, that’s okay. However, we will likely want to do at least a basic
pair-programming session with you in Ruby as part of the interview process.

Web developers at Shopify Toronto work on: \- Improving our public APIs \-
Building our public-facing content sites and tools \- Refining the experience
of new users in the Shopify admin \- Writing applications that integrate with
Shopify and help merchants succeed

If this sounds like your kind of thing, we want you to apply here:
[https://www.shopify.com/careers/software-
developer-2d1dee](https://www.shopify.com/careers/software-developer-2d1dee)

Please make your cover letter out to Nick Hoffman.

~~~
artemk
BuildZoom (YC W13 - www.buildzoom.com) is hiring!

Our goal is to take the risk and complexity out of construction and remodeling
by providing homeowners with all the information they need to make great
decisions. To get there, we put the product first and are passionate about
building something people love and want to use.

Headquartered in a beautiful office in downtown San Francisco, our diverse
company includes an economist who lectures at Berkeley, a licensed general
contractor, game designer turned marketer and a team of talented engineers.

\------------------------------------------

Product Manager - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

Chiefly responsible for coordinating our efforts in driving a product,
currently used by millions of people each month in the enormous, trillion-
dollar construction industry. Reports directly to the company's founders -
we're looking for someone who is talented, diplomatic, strategic, detail
oriented and works relentlessly to hit our company's goals.

[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/f80b2816-5e7c-41ce-80b7-c73d...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/f80b2816-5e7c-41ce-80b7-c73dcd0040a4)

\------------------------------------------

Lead UI / UX Designer - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

Design is a key element to our continued success - users come to BuildZoom on
the brink of making large financial investments and their first impression
will be framed by our design. The transactions we enable can be intimidating
to the uninitiated so one of our core challenges is to lay things out in a
simple and straight-forward manner while always communicating that we have the
user's back.

[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/8b561633-f3a8-4be4-b1d0-93e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/8b561633-f3a8-4be4-b1d0-93e3d1100a56)

\------------------------------------------

Data Engineer #1 - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

We're looking for a talented data engineer with experience in large data sets,
to take ownership over our system that collects, analyzes & publishes the
data.

\------------------------------------------

Full-stack Rails Engineer - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

In this role, you’ll be working throughout the stack to move our consumer
marketplace site forward. Responsibilities will range from server
configuration to front-end implementation and everything in between. We're
looking for someone that will jump at the opportunity to take ownership of
product features that drive traction, which will be used by tens of thousands
of users each day.

\------------------------------------------

See all open positions at BuildZoom:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

Email artem@buildzoom.com to chat about the roles.

